# QATAR - FIFA World Cup 2018 / 2022 bid



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

The secretary general of Qatar Football Association QFA, Mr. Saud Al Mohannadi, has announced on Monday, that QFA has officially submitted Qatar’s bidding documents to the FIFA in attempt to host the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Doha. 

Al Mohannadi stressed that QFA has sent an official letter to the football governing body "FIFA" on Monday, confirmed Qatar nomination to join the race for hosting the forthcoming FIFA World Cup in 2018 and 2022.

Two weeks ago, FIFA has received some bidding documents of countries desired to host FIFA World Cup in 2018 and 2022, as the governing body defined February 2, 2009 as a deadline for receiving these documents.

http://www.qatarolympics.org/


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Does Qatar even have 9-10 cities? They only have 1 stadium capable of hosting a WC game and far from being a opening match/final. 
I think they dream foolishly, they have a few 20.000 stadiums but they have to built new ones from 0 and not only in Doha.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

there is 9 staduims now which 5 of thim are ready and the other 4 need to expand. they can. they can build new staduims, and the development of some venues because all the stadiums and in conformity with all the requirements.

no one forget that Qatar loss the race to host the olimpics games 2016 without reason and it organized the best Asian Games ever, and that it will host the Asian Cup for the second time in 2011


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Looks like just one is ready

http://www.fussballtempel.net/afc/QAT.html

Rest is under 40,000.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar doesn't have the population to host an event like this. It would be completely unsustainable to build 8 or more 40,000 plus seat stadiums in this region and would confirm FIFA's greed and stupidity if they okayed it.

I'm sorry, but it's a non-starter as far as I'm concered.

Launching a bid as a PR vehicle in itself isn't the worst idea in the world though...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

They really need to make this a joint bid with another middle eastern country such as Saudi Arabia to have any chance. Then they can make a stronger case for having a "middle east" world cup which has never happened. They might have a chance then but not on their own.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

im surprised they haven't tried making a joint bid with the United Arab Emirates, especially with all the potential money involved.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Except they're national stadium that can only match the reqs for a ordinary group stage WC stadium the rest are chaotic and mean nothing, they need to be build from 0 not to add that like 4 or 5 of them are in the same city, Doha.
Dreams for a 5 year old child, even in a joint bid Qatar can't host 1/3 of the stadiums.


----------



## Bergnorth1989 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr love-Qatar, we both know Qatar won't host any world cup alone. It's a big joke- only 3 stadiums have up to 20,000 seats.. so they would have to build another new 6-7 new serious stadiums, i'm not sure it will go, and if it can work -i'm sure it's a bit funny to have 8 stadiums in one city. it must beat the giant record of London  

Another point.. world cup hosting means a serious logistic system. I can't see Qatar, too small area, hosts milions of football fans and the few thousands of communication and trading workers. When it's being hosted in a gigantic area like Germany or France, the tour is being prepared in a big cover of 7-8 cities. If you host em all in Doha.. people will have to wait 10 hours for buying chips meal in Mcdonald's (not serious.. just take it as an example).

Think about that..

In my opinion, the best solution is fully middle east hosting. 2 stadiums in Doha, 2 in UAE, 2 in Egypt, 2 in Israel and 2 in Jorden. that sounds too much better.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

JYDA said:


> They really need to make this a *joint bid with another middle eastern country such as Saudi Arabia to have any chance*. Then they can make a stronger case for having a "middle east" world cup which has never happened. They might have a chance then but not on their own.


What have you been smoking?

I doubt Saudi Arabia is going to let in tens of thousands of drunk European football fanatics. Does SA even have enough cities to warrant building so many stadiums? It's not like they would allow Medina or Mecca to host any games as only Muslims are allowed into the cities. 

If Qatar wants to host, then do it with the UAE, and even then a lot of laws would have to be relaxed just to let in the average football supporter. A lot of investment would have to be put into fast transport between cities. Fleets of buses just won't cut it.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> im surprised they haven't tried making a joint bid with the United Arab Emirates, especially with all the potential money involved.


I'm supprized the UAE havent bid by themselves as I'd say a WC would suit them pretty well given the way the countries divided, each Emirate would likey be able to come up with a 40K stadium while Dubai and Abu Dhabi build a couple of monsters.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Am I correct in believing that Qatar's second biggest city is Al Wakrah with a population of 31k? If so, how on Earth can they even begin to believe they could host a world cup across multiple cities with venues of over 40k?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think this is a brilliant PR move personally. They probably know in their heart of hearts they won't win but this could be a few million very well spent if it means Qatar gets coverage in the media of all of the bidding nations (including a lot of Europe, Australia, possibly China and the US). I think they know what they're doing.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ absolutely agree, look at us all going on about it. I think they know exactly what they are doing, the publicity they will/are getting from this is priceless.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

RobH said:


> I think this is a brilliant PR move personally. They probably know in their heart of hearts they won't win but this could be a few million very well spent if it means Qatar gets coverage in the media of all of the bidding nations (including a lot of Europe, Australia, possibly China and the US). I think they know what they're doing.


That just has to be it, me declining to comment on this obvious anachronism to begin with, i'l also add that a serious bid could only be accomplished jointly with the other emirates, and possibly Oman, for that matter. Altough I think there are many nations with a long history of football practicing which could be more competitive. My knowledge about football in the Middle East is scarce though, and there are obviously many factors in the region that are positives for such a bid.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

if Doha will host WC so it will be in 4 cities in Qatar
1. Doha
2. Al-Wakra 20K away from Doha (there is already stadum there but they will expand it).
3. Al-Khoor 50K away from Doha (there is already stadum there but they will expand it).
4. Lusail city where they can build new stadium.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

You can't host a WC in a single city or 4 stadiums in one man. It's maximum 2 stadiums/city and you can host a FIFA Confederations Cup or FIFA Club World Cup with that maximum.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

any way they know what they are doing we will wait and see where it will go


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> any way they know what they are doing we will wait and see where it will go


Obviously they have no clue to what they're doing, Qatar is not at all able to host a WC on its own. Where will Qatar build 10 stadiums with a minimum capacity of 40k? Do you know that only one city is allowed to have 2 stadiums in a WC bid, and that this means that a Qatar bid would have to include at least 9 cities?

It's a good PR thing I guess, bidding for the WC.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Joop20 said:


> *Obviously they have no clue to what they're doing*, Qatar is not at all able to host a WC on its own. Where will Qatar build 10 stadiums with a minimum capacity of 40k? Do you know that only one city is allowed to have 2 stadiums in a WC bid, and that this means that a Qatar bid would have to include at least 9 cities?
> 
> It's a good PR thing I guess, bidding for the WC.


In fairness I think the other lads earlier in the thread have hit the nail on the head. The people who run Qatar, and who run football in Qatar, aren't idiots - they know their stuff... They would have to know that the chances of hosting a finals are wafer thin, but for the sake of a few million, perhaps not even that much - so far it's been ONE PRESS RELEASE, they can get everyone talking.

Alternatively, I suggested some time back that the UAE - as intent as they are on promoting their part of the world as a tourist paradise - might spend a small fortune building a 'soccer city' so impressive (read - massive bribes to Blatter and Co.) that FIFA would be overwhelmed and change host rules to say that, like the Olympics, the World Cup could be hosted, just this once, in a single city. 

Substitute Qatar for the UAE in that scenario and you have a long shot, but plausible bet as FIFA is so corrupt that you can't rule anything out.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The UAE isn't that far fetched, six of the seven Emirates have over 100,000 people.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

How about, Qatar, Bahrain, UAE...that sounds good to me


----------



## magna graecia (Jul 30, 2008)

Never in a million years. Spain/Portugal, England, U.S are the top contenders. Some of these oil rich countries have more money than sense! Even if you decide to build these stadiums what will you do with them after?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar is next to no chance of getting the WC. And Blatter has already ruled out joint bids so there goes the idea of Qatar hosting with another middle eastern country.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

1 week befor the handin
Blatter and Shaik Tamim Bin Hamad had a meeting in Oman (Gulf Cup) and i think they talked about it and how Qatar can bid for the WC 
i dont think if they doha have 1% chance to host it they will bid


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Blatter talks out of his arse more than out of his mouth. He changes his mind like hes bi polar. In the past hes declared Oceania should have an automatic spot in the WC, that benelux and spain/portugal should have joint bids, plus a myriad of other decisions which he later over turned.

Besides, sure Qatar can bid, but that dont mean it will get a WC.

Put simply, and putting everything else aside, Qatar doesnt have the infrastructure, doesnt have enough population, and doesnt have enough individual cities to host a WC.
Sorry to rain on your parade. Maybe in the future with joint bids allowed they will have a shot??


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Qatar is next to no chance of getting the WC. And Blatter has already ruled out joint bids so there goes the idea of Qatar hosting with another middle eastern country.


Reuters, today:



> A spokesman told Reuters Monday that FIFA would consider joint bids from countries who were not capable of hosting a World Cup on their own.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

woozoo said:


> *Blatter talks out of his arse more than out of his mouth.* He changes his mind like hes bi polar. In the past hes declared Oceania should have an automatic spot in the WC, that benelux and spain/portugal should have joint bids, plus a myriad of other decisions which he later over turned.
> 
> Besides, sure Qatar can bid, but that dont mean it will get a WC.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's so true. lol


Aka said:


> Reuters, today:
> A spokesman told Reuters Monday that FIFA would consider joint bids from countries who were not capable of hosting a World Cup on their own.


Fair enough, still i don't think Qatar are any chance.


----------



## s22.travian.ae (Aug 17, 2008)

"If Qatar wins the bid, we'll have more work than the Olympics," he added. "The World Cup is not held in one city, which means we need hotels and stadiums in Al-Khor, Mesaieed, Ras Laffan, Al-Wakrah and Dukhan."


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> Reuters, today:
> 
> Quote:
> A spokesman told Reuters Monday that FIFA would consider joint bids from countries who were not capable of hosting a World Cup on their own.


Yes Aka, but there's no suggestion Qatar are going in with other countries. That's not relevent.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

s22.travian.ae said:


> "If Qatar wins the bid, we'll have more work than the Olympics," he added. "The World Cup is not held in one city, which means we need hotels and stadiums in Al-Khor, Mesaieed, Ras Laffan, Al-Wakrah and Dukhan."


:nuts:


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

s22.travian.ae said:


> "If Qatar wins the bid, we'll have more work than the Olympics," he added. "The World Cup is not held in one city, which means we need hotels and stadiums in Al-Khor, Mesaieed, Ras Laffan, Al-Wakrah and Dukhan."


Al-Khor, pop. 31k
Mesaieed, pop. 10k
Ras Laffan, pop. * can't locate population *
Al-Wakrah, pop. 31k
Dukhan, pop. * can't locate population *

Are the folks in charge of this bid completely deranged?

As for duel hosting, I believe Blatter's comment the other day was that co-hosting would be accepted if there was no single host bid that satisfied the FIFA executive. In other word, if the England bid is rubbish, and the Russian bid doesn't come up to standard THEN, and only then, with the Dutch/Belgian and Portugese/Spanish bids be considered.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Benjuk said:


> Al-Khor, pop. 31k
> Mesaieed, pop. 10k
> Ras Laffan, pop. * can't locate population *
> Al-Wakrah, pop. 31k
> ...


nope, dont see any problems in having stadiums in those cities and towns... Ras Laffan has "a population number" but its still an Industrial city... (our LNG source ), Dukhan on the other hand is originally an Industrial city but population has rose (roughly 5-10k).

Total population in Qatar as of February 2009 is 1,600,000.......... we have other cities and towns than the listed above.... like Thikhira and Ruwais...


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

You're too small nation to organize such a tournament.Maybe together with other country from the Persian Gulf will be better.Secondly your law can be a problem.One of the biggest FIFA's sponsor is Budweiser and they will want to sell their beer in your country.As I know alcohol is forbidden in Qatar. I respect your law and your habits but FIFA will not.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

No way on earth that they will get the bid... no stadiums, no cities, no football culture, potential trouble with traveling fans and the way they behave (due to cultural difference)... its just too much negative stuff in this bid.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

this Qatar's bid is one of the most stupid thing I've heard in my life :nuts: , and I heard many. what would they do with big stadiums, where would they build it, they would have problems with receiving so many fans, due to high temperatures world cup would be played in winter, so they will never win right to host world cup. biggest chances of Arabic countries has Egypt or maybe Morocco, but hardly. biggest chances of them all has BOSNIA HERZEGOVINA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

World cup 2018 will be held in England  and 2022 in Indonesia or Australia :banana:


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

Livno80101 said:


> this Qatar's bid is one of the most stupid thing I've heard in my life :nuts: , and I heard many. what would they do with big stadiums, where would they build it, they would have problems with receiving so many fans, due to high temperatures world cup would be played in winter, so they will never win right to host world cup. biggest chances of Arabic countries has Egypt or maybe Morocco, but hardly. biggest chances of them all has BOSNIA HERZEGOVINA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> World cup 2018 will be held in England  and 2022 in Indonesia or Australia :banana:



don't forget that they have the money to corrupt all the members of fifa :lol:


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

dacrio said:


> don't forget that they have the money to corrupt all the members of fifa :lol:


yeah, like Ukrainians and Polish did in bid for Euro 2012. Their bid was almost thrown off, and UEFA delayed their decision for 5 months. Then main favorites Croatia and Hungary got 0 votes, Italy got 4 while Pol/Ukr got 8 hno: hno: hno: hno:hno: hno: hno: hno: 
but this wont happened this time :lol:


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

qatar is quite hot. i doubt they'll win the bid.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Livno80101 said:


> yeah, like Ukrainians and Polish did in bid for Euro 2012. Their bid was almost thrown off, and UEFA delayed their decision for 5 months. Then main favorites Croatia and Hungary got 0 votes, Italy got 4 while Pol/Ukr got 8 hno: hno: hno: hno:hno: hno: hno: hno:
> but this wont happened this time :lol:


what are you implying ?


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cracovia said:


> what are you implying ?


all I want to say is that Ukrainians and (maybe) you Polish bought organization of EURO 2012 and that's all


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> all I want to say is that Ukrainians and (maybe) you Polish bought organization of EURO 2012 and that's all


 Why would they bough it when they had Cro - Hun and Italy as oponents? Croatia - Hungary bid was bad in terms of stadiums and bid itself (crap preparation form FA) and Italy was being... Italy... they prepared themself even worse than Cro/Hun.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Why would they bough it when they had Cro - Hun and Italy as oponents? Croatia - Hungary bid was bad in terms of stadiums and bid itself (crap preparation form FA) and Italy was being... Italy... they prepared themself even worse than Cro/Hun.


yes, but pol/ukr should have been rejected during campaign, corruption in their FA, league clubs were disqualified from championship so you see why they shouldn'z have got this organization :lol:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> yes, but pol/ukr should have been rejected during campaign, corruption in their FA, league clubs were disqualified from championship so you see why they shouldn'z have got this organization :lol:


 Corruption in their leagues and FA? FFS they had Croatian and Italian league/FA as bid rivals. No need to say more.

Please make some sense


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Corruption in their leagues and FA? FFS they had Croatian and Italian league/FA as bid rivals. No need to say more.
> 
> Please make some sense


ok, I can't talk to you about this theme coz you are totally uninformed :lol:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> ok, I can't talk to you about this theme coz you are totally uninformed :lol:


 I am uninformed? Seems like that you are  

Absolutely every single fan organization in Croatia and Hungary was against euro bid. There were even fan protests in both countries against it because of the FA's and their corruption. Hungary even changed their FA officials during that period. So please...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

likasz said:


> You're too small nation to organize such a tournament.Maybe together with other country from the Persian Gulf will be better.Secondly your law can be a problem.One of the biggest FIFA's sponsor is Budweiser and they will want to sell their beer in your country.As I know alcohol is forbidden in Qatar. I respect your law and your habits but FIFA will not.


Beer, and other alcoholic drinks are allowed in hotels and clubs... you could easily obtain a permit to keep alcholic drinks in your house...



> No way on earth that they will get the bid... no stadiums, no cities, no football culture, potential trouble with traveling fans and the way they behave (due to cultural difference)... its just too much negative stuff in this bid.


Oh, believe me we have stadiums... and we have cities and we have football history.... fans are not a problem... security is high in Qatar....


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> I am uninformed? Seems like that you are


Agreed 



> all I want to say is that Ukrainians and (maybe) you Polish bought organization of EURO 2012 and that's all


Proof please. Any proof at all. Even a little bit. Something more than your ill informed conspiracy theory.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

woozoo said:


> Blatter talks out of his arse more than out of his mouth. He changes his mind like hes bi polar. In the past hes declared Oceania should have an automatic spot in the WC, that benelux and spain/portugal should have joint bids, plus a myriad of other decisions which he later over turned.
> 
> Besides, sure Qatar can bid, but that dont mean it will get a WC.
> 
> ...


As you think! but that over $60 billion is too tiny for infrastructure? people are 2 lazy here to check out the cities first.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Beer, and other alcoholic drinks are allowed in hotels and clubs... you could easily obtain a permit to keep alcholic drinks in your house...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, believe me we have stadiums... and we have cities and we have football history.... fans are not a problem... security is high in Qatar....


Sorry, you have no chance in hell. 

i dont believe you about the stadiums. Show me. You wont be able to because there arent adequate stadiums.

Cities? Refer to post 32 by Benjuk

You have never been in a WC, you have a very limited football history.

Your population is half of the total attendance for the past few world cups. Fans are a major, major problem.

Security? I doubt your police are trained to deal with thousands of fans in the manner FIFA would expect.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is Khalifa International Stadium, it has a 50,000 seat capacity, it has been used for the opening and closing ceremony of the 15th Asian Games Doha 2006, it is currentlly under renovation and expansion to hold 70,000 seats for the AFC Asian Football Cup Qatar 2011.










Before the Asian Games, you could see Aspire Zone (Sport City) is very active in preperation for the opening of the games...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

woozoo said:


> Sorry, you have no chance in hell.
> 
> i dont believe you about the stadiums. Show me. You wont be able to because there arent adequate stadiums.
> 
> ...


You can never really see previous post opposing don't you, as time goes by, so does the stadiums being upgraded over the money spent. You think Dubai has over taken Qatar in sports? No. You have to have proper planning on stadiums, building it too large, less than a half full and so expensive.

As for the population of Qatar, the population increased by 600,000 from 2007 to end of 2008, and is also reflecting the major economic boom.

Do you think the same city will always be chosen? otherwise it will be unfair. And read recent sports if you are wise enough to check before speaking.

Read about sports in qatar if there were any problems in security, Qatar held the world's second largest sporting event and there were no problems at all, and spent millions in its security.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This will not be used for the 2022 world cup, but its a stadium built for the AFC Asian cup matches... its an underground stadium, the first in the world.....

-----------------------------------------------------

The sports club stadium, The first phase of construction is currently on. The stadium is expected to be ready for use by the end of 2009, will be used for matches during the 2011 Asian Cup football, which can house around 10,000 to 11,000 people.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Didn't know this stadium is already u/C. Do you have any recent pics from the construction site?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

All i could provide is a fairly new pictures taken by one of our forumers of the construction site and a recent satellite picture of the site as you could see below...

pictures taken by Massilia on 3,2,2009 , Excavation is done, contracting to start soon.



















Access roads to administrative buildings under construction









Satellite picture


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Beer, and other alcoholic drinks are allowed in hotels and clubs... you could easily obtain a permit to keep alcholic drinks in your house...


 Hotels and clubs... when i think of international football competition first that comes to my mind is:









Thousands of fans drinking and having party on streets all over city. Would that be possible in Qatar? I seriously doubt that your authorities would allow scenes like in Germany 06 or Austria/Swiss 08. And that's what big competitions are all about... fans from all over the world having fun together. Whats the point of all this if you would restrict people from doing something as "bad" as having fun with their mates?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

NDIA (New Doha International Airport)



























































































contruction pictures


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Thousands of fans drinking and having party on streets all over city. Would that be possible in Qatar? I seriously doubt that your authorities would allow scenes like in Germany 06 or Austria/Swiss 08. And that's what big competitions are all about... fans from all over the world having fun together. Whats the point of all this if you would restrict people from doing something as "bad" as having fun with their mates?


Spicy, i understand your point of view, people could have all the fun they want... but i dont see drinking as fun.... our fans could have loads of fun without drinking (since its forbidden and all..)


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Spicy, i understand your point of view, people could have all the fun they want... but i dont see drinking as fun.... our fans could have loads of fun without drinking (since its forbidden and all..)


 That is why i said cultural difference. Your culture is simply too different to that of the fans who would go to see the games there.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ then they could drink in the hotels and accomodation areas... is this the only negative subject ? i dont see any problems with this bid...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^You posted some old pics of the new airport.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ ??? what ? these are the newst construction pictures !!


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Spicy, i understand your point of view, people could have all the fun they want... but i dont see drinking as fun.... our fans could have loads of fun without drinking (since its forbidden and all..)


Most other people in the world seem to disagree with you, that makes it your problem I think if you want to organize a world cup!


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> This is Khalifa International Stadium, it has a 50,000 seat capacity, it has been used for the opening and closing ceremony of the 15th Asian Games Doha 2006, it is currentlly under renovation and expansion to hold 70,000 seats for the AFC Asian Football Cup Qatar 2011.
> 
> Before the Asian Games, you could see Aspire Zone (Sport City) is very active in preperation for the opening of the games...


1 down, 9 to go? LOL! Qatar doesn't even have 8 cities, does it? How do you want to build 10 40,000+ stadiums in a country with only 600,000 people? Stop fooling yourself, you are no where near capable of hosting a world cup, and you will never be, because of the size of your country. Even my country, the Netherlands, with a population of 16 million people, is teaming up with Belgium, simply because we are realistic and we know we can't pull it of alone!


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

Joop20 said:


> 1 down, 9 to go? LOL! Qatar doesn't even have 8 cities, does it? How do you want to build 10 40,000+ stadiums in a country with only 600,000 people? Stop fooling yourself, you are no where near capable of hosting a world cup, and you will never be, because of the size of your country. Even my country, the Netherlands, with a population of 16 million people, is teaming up with Belgium, simply because we are realistic and we know we can't pull it of alone!


So what?
What if Qatar has only 600,000 people?
Who do you think makes up most of the fans in world cup events? The locals or the foreign tourists?
As for the stadiums, its very easy to achieve. Qatar has lots of money to invest into sports. It is literally the number one country in sports right now in the Middle East. They have the best football leagues, and some of the best football teams too. 
Expanding stadiums to 40,000 capacity is the least of their worries. Trust me on this one.
You are from Netherlands, and I take you havent seen the Asian Games 2006 opening and closing ceremony: arguably the best sporting ceremony in history of the world. 
And you havent seen how well they managed that event, have you?
And about logistics, a New Doha Intl Airport is currently under construction. Qatar Airways is expanding its fleet and is becoming one of the best airliners in the world right now.
Theyre building a new highway system.
And in a decade's time there will be a new GCC railway system linking all gulf countries together.
Qatar is building lots of hotels and resorts to accomodate the influx of tourists lately. It is becoming a hotter hit than Dubai / Abu Dhabi.
Yet youre completetely writing them off.


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

Kuwaiti said:


> So what?
> It is literally the number one country in sports right now in the Middle East. They have the best football leagues, and some of the best football teams too.


!!!!!!!!! ????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!

A league of +35 yrs players who want to earn as much as they can before they retire isn't the best at all...
Having money doesn't mean you are number one or two...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Joop20 said:


> 1 down, 9 to go? LOL! Qatar doesn't even have 8 cities, does it? How do you want to build 10 40,000+ stadiums in a country with only 600,000 people? Stop fooling yourself, you are no where near capable of hosting a world cup, and you will never be, because of the size of your country. Even my country, the Netherlands, with a population of 16 million people, is teaming up with Belgium, simply because we are realistic and we know we can't pull it of alone!


you wrote 600,000 is our population but you forgot the 1 before the 6... shows have nieve you are.. its 1,600,000 dude.... people could easily fill up stadiums.. Qatari's love football. 

And as my brother Kuwaiti said, "Expanding stadiums to 40,000 capacity is the least of their worries" which is TRUE, we have 3 stadiums outside the capital (Doha) which are in Al-Rayyan, Al-Wakrah and Al-khor which are all 30,000 seats, could easily be expanded to 40,000..... and building stadiums in Messied, Ras-Laffan, Ruwais, Dukhan and Thikhira is not a problem to the government and the Qatar Football Association.

Doha metro and Qatar Railways in general will start construction soon....


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Best bid ever!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Phevos said:


> !!!!!!!!! ????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A league of +35 yrs players who want to earn as much as they can before they retire isn't the best at all...
> Having money doesn't mean you are number one or two...


He said *"SPORTS"* and yeas we do have good teams in all types of sports, we also have good hosting skills, we hosted the 15th Asian Games in 2006, the 3rd West Asian Games in 2005 and the Gulf Cup in 2004


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Quintana said:


> Best bid ever!


That's making fun isn't it! If nothing to say, then don't because it spoils the thread.


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> .. its 1,600,000 dude.... people could easily fill up stadiums.. Qatari's love football.


^^ of which less than 400,000 are qatari citizens, so you should have accepted the first figure :lol:


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

its jest in the biginning and we all will see what Qatar will do
and after the world cup 2022 we will bid again to host the olimpic games in 2020


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Phevos said:


> ^^ of which less than 400,000 are qatari citizens, so you should have accepted the first figure :lol:



^^ NO, Acctually its 700,000.... in the between January and February there where 73,000 births here in Doha of which 40,000 where Qatari's.....

Love-Qatar, Yes Doha is bidding for the 2020 Olympics... this was a promis from Shiekh Tamim thats we will be for the Games again.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Phevos said:


> ^^ of which less than 400,000 are qatari citizens, so you should have accepted the first figure :lol:


okay, u say, u wern't specific then, wat useless jk, this i laugh at u not specific.


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

^^Though I didn't understand, thanks :banana:


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

Phevos said:


> !!!!!!!!! ????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A league of +35 yrs players who want to earn as much as they can before they retire isn't the best at all...
> Having money doesn't mean you are number one or two...


But you misunderstood. Im not comparing it to the world level. In middle eastern standards, Qatar has the best football league in the region.
Plus...
Did you know Qatar also have a FIFA-sanctioned Futsal league?
Its one of the first countries in the middle east, besides Iran and Turkey, to have its own Futsal league (first Arab nation). 
The Qatari Futsal league is officially recognized and sanctioned by FIFA and its laws of the game. So Im not talking about an indoor soccer league with its own sets of rules, its actually internationally recognized and it follows the world governing body rules (unlike American indoor soccer league which plays its own version of the game).
So Qatar is well ahead of many countries in the whole "world of football". Not just field football but also indoor football.
As for field football (11 vs 11), believe me, I watch the QSL more than I watch my own Kuwaiti football league. 
In fact, in May Im buying tickets to attend the Emir Cup final in Doha. This is how popular QSL is.
The second most popular soccer league in this region is United Arab Emirates football league, followed by Saudi Professional League.
But Qatar ranks among the best. 
And dont give me that crap about 35+ players. The league hosts a variety of different players from Asia, who are all stars. The Iraqi team which won Asian Cup 2007 - almost all of them - played in the QSL. 
Plus so many Iranian pros, Saudis, Bahrainis, Kuwaitis, Omanis, etc.
Fantastic country. Fantastic football.

Qatar's national sport is football. The Middle East is the most "football crazy" place on Earth, following Europe and South America. Its more football-crazy than North America (who have hosted a world cup before) and Australasia. So believe me, Qatar CAN do it, and hopefully they win. I wanna see a gulf country hosting a world cup in my lifetime. And itll be one of the best, that I assure you.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ :applause::applause::applause:

Yeah the Emir Cup is a very important event in Qatar, Khalif stadium is always full, yes there are also lots of Saudi's and Kuwaiti's that attend normals matches here in Qatar, they just love football. So if Qatar's population is not enough, lots of people from Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, UAE and Oman will attend the world cup to watch the matches here in Qatar, and if Saudi arabia was the team that is acctually playing at this particular event (WoW, you can't imagine the parties they will make here in Qatar).


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

lolol irl


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

QatPhils said:


> Read about sports in qatar if there were any problems in security, *Qatar held the world's second largest sporting event* and there were no problems at all, and spent millions in its security.


I don't think Asian Games are the second largest sporting event !!!!!

1 FIFA World Cup
2 Summer Olympic Games
3 IRB Rugby World Cup
4 UEFA Euro
5 Winter Olympic Games
We can add: IAAF World Championships in Athletics, NFL Superbowl, UEFA Champions League Final ....



> The 2007 Rugby World Cup is now the world's third-largest sporting event, behind only the FIFA World Cup and the Summer Olympic Games. Two million tickets have been sold for the tournament with an expected television audience of four billion in over 200 countries.
> 
> By comparison, the NFL estimated its worldwide TV audience for Super Bowl XLI at approximately one billion.
> 
> University of California, Berkeley.


Anyway, like said in this thread, Football Competitions are made for fans (men & women), they travel from a city to another, visiting the host country and cities, a lot of fans come without tickets, only for having fun and enjoying the atmosphere, they stay in the bars or in the streets and drink a lot, we saw it in France in 1998 !!!!
I Think it will be impossible for a small country like Qatar (1,6 M people) to receive maybe 1 M fans during the competition (3 weeks) and it will be impossible to prevent alcohol in streets, public drunkenness and security troubles.

Germany 2006


After the Party


France 98


Huge Numbers, that's why FIFA world cup goes to big countries or co-hosts !!!!


> 2006 FIFA World Cup™ in numbers
> The 18 th FIFA World Cup
> *Total*
> *3,359,439 spectators at 64 games in the 12 stadiums* -> 2 nd highest on-site audience after USA 1994 (higher due to bigger capacity)
> ...


PS: The partnership FIFA-Budweiser is not a probleme, in France, commercials for alcohol are forbidden (in sports events) so Budweiser wasn't there (Stadiums and TV), like Amstel or Heineken for UEFA competitions.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

I think its just a matter of time before the WC ends up in the middle east, most probably a joint bid between the oil states. When that happens, there will not be the alcohol fueled scenes we have witnessed in past tournaments. That doesnt mean there wont be a party, it just means there will be a sober party. I honestly think FIFA is serious about making the cup a truly global event, and the arab/muslim/middle eastern world will get its turn. The rest of us will have to give up drinking to respect their customs when that happens.

But for now, disregarding everything else, there is one problem which makes the Qatar bid impossible -

FIFA will want all the stadiums filled, so that means it will want around 3 million spectators. Along with the ones who get tickets, there will be the ones that dont, so I think you could expect around 4 million visitors.

Where are these people going to sleep while they are in Qatar??? 2 foreigners will bunk down with each Qatari?
Sure qatar could build hotels, _but who is going to staff them?_ And what a complete waste of money to build accommodation for 4 million which will sit completely empty in the future.
Qatar doesnt have the logistics to _feed_ an extra 4 million people for a whole month.

Put simply, its too small. No amount of money can change that. I think they will require a joint bid if they want to host in the future.


----------



## Massilia (Aug 3, 2006)

RobH said:


> Hosting an Olympics would be difficult in Qatar but possible as it is an event based around one city.
> 
> A world cup requires 8 or 9 cities each with a 45,000+ seat stadium, hotels, transport infrastructure, entertainment, policing etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Olympics is a far larger event than a World Cup. Both in terms of organisation (number of athletes, of sports, etc) and attendance. As a matter of comparison:

FIFA World Cup attendance:
Germany 2006: 3.36Mio
Korea/Japan 2002: 2.71Mio
France 1998: 2.79Mio

Olympics attendance:
Athens 2004: 3.8Mio
Sydney 2000: 6.7Mio
Atlanta 1996: 8.3Mio

My point is, Qatar's Olympic bid has been received with a strong grade, and so will be the World Cup one. Qatar has stronger connections in football than in any other sports. It will be an outsider.



figures sources:
http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/fifafacts/mencompwc/51/97/30/ip-301_01a_fwc-stats.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sports_attendance_figures#Olympics


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Massilia said:


> Olympics is a far larger event than a World Cup. Both in terms of organisation (number of athletes, of sports, etc) and attendance. As a matter of comparison:
> 
> FIFA World Cup attendance:
> Germany 2006: 3.36Mio
> ...


crazy people.

your main host city is barely big enough to host 2 venues.
thats basically your entire population.

population: 1.5 million
doha: 1 million

and then what?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

woozoo said:


> 1 or 1.5 million people came for the world youth day in Sydney a year ago.
> 
> The city has a population of 4.5 million. The visitors entered and exited the country through various airports around the country, over the space of teo weeks, and many (hundreds of thousand) slept in tents in a massive park in the city.
> 
> ...


Notice your posts always concern the present but not far in the future, 2022 is 13 years away. There are even international reports that Qatar could reach 15 million tourists annually by 2015 or 2020. And even the New Doha International Airport, some news reports have released reports that it can handle up to 97 million pax per year once its 3rd phase opens.

@ Mo Rush, Your previous post in the Qatar forum before and other forums showed you had a postive support on Qatar and knew it can host anything, plus don't call people stupid here since people who reach Qatar as residents are well educated, apart from the labour workers.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> So...how will a league which attracts between 3000-5000 on average and pulls in 10000 for the big matches deal with 8 or 9 45,000+ seater stadiums?


What !! u know people could sit anywhere they want, and in the future, attendance to the league will be much haigher than current figures, plus international matches (ex. world cup qualification matches) fill the stadium fully.... with alot of people outside wanting to go inside the stadium...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar 2022 announces Bid Committee leadership*

The Chairman of the Qatar Bid to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup, Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani, son of the Emir of Qatar, today announced the leadership of his Bid Committee. 

Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani, President of the Qatar Football Association, will be a Member of the Board of Qatar 2022. A former Qatar national team star, he also played for club side Al-Rayyan which he later managed.

The CEO of the Bid will be Mr Hassan Al-Thawadi, who is currently Director of the Legal Department at the Qatar Investment Authority. Mr Al-Thawadi is also the Legal Council of Al-Sadd Sports Club and a former player at Qatar Club’s Youth Team. 

Last week, a delegation from Qatar met FIFA President Joseph Blatter and Secretary General Jerome Valcke in Switzerland to submit the completed Bid registration form officially.

Sheikh Mohammed said: “We believe it is time to bring the World Cup to the Middle East for the very first time. A World Cup in Qatar in 2022 would be the first global sports event to be hosted in the region. What could be more fitting than it being the world’s favourite game that achieves this truly historic status?" 

“Our Bid truly epitomises FIFA’s slogan ‘For the Game, For the World’. The World Cup in the Middle East would bring so many positive things to our region including friendships and understandings between competitors and spectators that would extend far beyond the World Cup itself." 

“A World Cup held in the Middle East would provide an opportunity for greater understanding and unity between the Arab and Western worlds. It would allow the rest of the world to gain a true picture of Arab culture and hospitality. While winning the honour of hosting the 2022 World Cup in Qatar would provide a symbol of hope and inspiration for this whole region.”

“This is a great moment for Qatar and the Middle East and I know that our bid will be enthusiastically supported by football fans of all ages across the whole region. We are extremely passionate about football and the region is craving for an event like this to take place. Qatar has the ability to host a prestigious tournament such as the World Cup finals and we look forward to presenting our Bid to the international football community.” 

Sheikh Mohammed concluded: “We know that we have a lot of work to do before the FIFA Executive Board makes its decision in December 2010. I am therefore delighted to be joined 

here today by the leadership of our Bid Committee who will be managing the application on behalf of Qatar. We will announce the full Bid Committee in the near future.” 

The President of the Qatar Football Association, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani, said: “We truly believe that a FIFA World Cup hosted by Qatar would be good for football. I know that Qatar will be able to guarantee an exceptional tournament for the players, the fans and for FIFA. I am thrilled that Qatar is bidding for the 2022 World Cup and we look forward to working closely with the Bid Committee on the application.”

Qatar is already an important centre for sport in the region, and Doha plays host to a large number of international sports events. Doha hosted the Asian Games in 2006, putting on what has been called “the best, the biggest, the most widely reported, and the highest standard Asian Games ever”. Partly as a result of this success, Qatar was selected to host the 2011 Asian Football Cup which will be the second time it has been hosted by Qatar, the other being in 1988. The AFC Asian Cup is Asia’s biggest football event. 
Qatar is among 11 countries officially in contention to host the 2022 World Cup. Qatar and South Korea have applied only for the 2022 finals. The other nine candidates are bidding to host both the 2022 and 2018 tournaments. They are Japan, Mexico, the United States and four European countries: England, Russia and joint bidders Spain-Portugal, and Belgium-The Netherlands. 

The next deadline in the bidding process is 11 December 2009 when all the bidders need to submit the signed hosting agreement. The Bid Book must be submitted to FIFA by 14 May 2010. In December 2010, FIFA will announce the host countries for the 2018 and 2022 World Cup.

http://en.qfa.com.qa/topics/index.asp?level=4&version=1&temp_type=42&item_no=1893&temp_id=346


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> What !! u know people could sit anywhere they want, and in the future, attendance to the league will be much haigher than current figures, plus international matches (ex. world cup qualification matches) fill the stadium fully.... with alot of people outside wanting to go inside the stadium...


Come on Qatar Son. Let's put pride aside for a moment or two.
Nobody dislikes Qatar but this bid is a bit of madness.
You're a smart person, from what I can tell, but in a country of 1.5 million with one 1 city already at 1 million, this is all a bit wishful.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^why does everyone look at the present ?? we have 13 years !! and the population is already 1.6 million not 1.5 (100,000 increase in 3 months from 2008 till march, 73,000 of them are births, rest are Expats)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> What !! u know people could sit anywhere they want, and in the future, attendance to the league will be much haigher than current figures, plus international matches (ex. world cup qualification matches) fill *the stadium* fully.... with alot of people outside wanting to go inside the stadium...


1. We're talking about 8 or 9 new stadiums. You'll only need 1 national stadium!

2. Yes, they would need to be higher! For the stadiums to be even half full you'd need a five fold increase in league attendences. And for that happen a sixth of your population would have to attend matches every week. For them to be full all the time you'd need a ten fold increase in attendences which would mean one in three people from Qatar would have to go to a match every week.

"u know people could sit anywhere they want" and "international matches" isn't going to fly with FIFA when they ask what use 8 or 9 big stadiums will be put to afterwards.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ oh for gods sake already Qatars population will NOT STAY THE SAME !! from 1.6 millions it will rise to 3+ million !! Read at and memorise it !!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

_So?_

That's still a massive, massive ask! I can't think of a single country with a population as low as that which sustains a stadium infrastrucure equivilient to that of a world cup i.e. 8 or 9 stadiums with an average capacity of 52,000+

I'm not having a go here, just trying to get a grip on how, even with the highest population estimates and the lowest allowed stadium capacities, Qatar could sensibly maintain and use so many grounds.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ as i mentioned before there are also alot of Gulf fans of the Qatar league, they come over to see the match then they go back to there country (on the same day...)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

So you _really_ think a 10 fold (or even five fold) increase in fans is likely?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Yes !!! our fans are as people say football "crazy", along with Saudi arabia and Kuwaiti's, they acctually come in groups to these matches, expect more in the future..


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

As everybody knows, Al-Jazeera is a Qatari television channel, this offcourse also applies to its branch channels like Al-Jazeera Sports (1,2,+1,+2,+3,+4,HD) and also we have a football channel named Al-Kass which is for the Qatari football league and also for international matches for the Qatari football team, and and sport event that happens in Qatar. so thats good media


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL hilarious, there is no chance on earth qatar will ever hold a world cup, it's just ludicrous even entertaining the notion LOL

football crazy fans LOL


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ Yes !!! our fans are as people say football "crazy",


 When i'll see 150k of your fans dead drunk singing and having fun for weeks all over city where championship is... then i'll call them "football crazy". You may not like that, but facts are facts... football fans/tourists are like that and they seek that kind of fun.

Would this scenes be possible in Qatar? 






Just in Vienna there was around 150k Croats at the match day. Imagine if some small town gets group with teams who bring most away fans. Would some Qatari 10k population city be able to host all those fans? Let's be real. Imagine if you get group like England, Netherlands, Croatia, Sweden... That would be invasion of your country. Even Vienna which is one of the most iconic and famous cities in Europe had trouble with hosting that many fans. Sure there wouldn't be that many of them in Qatar due to distance... but even if overall only 100k of them showed up. 100k new people in 10k towns? Once again... let's be real.

Its nice to dream, but you guys seems to be very ignorant about what World Cup really is and how big the competition actually is.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ Yes !!! our fans are as people say football "crazy", along with Saudi arabia and Kuwaiti's, they acctually come in groups to these matches, expect more in the future..


Your national team is flat out filling that tiny little stadium for WCQ matches.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ oh for gods sake already Qatars population will NOT STAY THE SAME !! from 1.6 millions it will rise to 3+ million !! Read at and memorise it !!


Thats like hosting the entire World Cup in Cape Town.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ as i mentioned before there are also alot of Gulf fans of the Qatar league, they come over to see the match then they go back to there country (on the same day...)


You're smart, stop saying silly things.
Everybody wishes Qatar well, even with the Olympic bid they showed whats possible and scored well but some things are just not possible.

Sometimes you just need, cities, people...money can't buy everything.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> You're smart, stop saying silly things.
> Everybody wishes Qatar well, even with the Olympic bid they showed whats possible and scored well but some things are just not possible.
> 
> Sometimes you just need, cities, people...money can't buy everything.


Qataris doesn't have money only ! They have very smart government too which pushed their country to be the richest world country only in 3 years and to be the strongest world media in 3 years too leading by Aljazeera Network and they invest in science more than usa and europ doing together and im sure this will make them the leader in science in next 5 years so don't think that they only care about sport they are making the new future by the fastest growing country while the world economy and institutions crashing around us these days and their plans is larger than you can imagine.

Go ... Qatar and watch haters


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> Qataris doesn't have money only ! They have very smart government which pushed their country to be the richest world country only in 3 years and to be the strongest world media in 3 years too leading by Aljazeera Network and they invest in science more than usa and europ doing together and im sure this will make them the leader in science in next 5 years so don't think that they only care about sport they are making the new future by the fastest growing country while the world economy and institutions crashing around us these days.
> 
> Go ... Qatar and watch haters


And all this doesn't have absolutely nothing to do with organizing World Cup. Luxembourg has highest GDP in the world. Are they capable of hosting it? Let's be real guys...


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> And all this doesn't have absolutely nothing to do with organizing World Cup. Luxembourg has highest GDP in the world. Are they capable of hosting it? Let's be real guys...


it is real and impressive officially biding and your text isnt real and far away of what we are watching these days


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

This continues to be the funniest thread on the forum :lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

woozoo said:


> This continues to be the funniest thread on the forum :lol:


your useless post what make it funny in your opinion


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> And all this doesn't have absolutely nothing to do with organizing World Cup. Luxembourg has highest GDP in the world. Are they capable of hosting it? Let's be real guys...


You guys are really ancient, research first before speaking out, Qatar has the highest GDP per capita in the world since 2008.

And as qatarson said, most of you guys are ruining the thread by posting the same posts in the previous, and as if doing in purpose to hijack this thread.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

No, we're trying to get answers about how realistic it is to expect a country with one only city big to host a world cup. And I'm still thinking a five to ten fold increase in league attendences, which is what you'll need to avoid white elephants, is unrealistic. Nobody has given me any figures to show me that this is in the slightest bit realistic.

This thread isn't being hijacked. It's just that sensible questions aren't being answered.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

QatPhils said:


> You guys are really ancient, research first before speaking out, Qatar has the highest GDP per capita in the world since 2008.
> 
> And as qatarson said, most of you guys are ruining the thread by posting the same posts in the previous, and as if doing in purpose to hijack this thread.


First or second... doesn't really man much, you got my point. 

We are not "ruining" this thread. We are just trying to show you how delusional and ignorant you are about this subject. We have right on our own opinion i suppose.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

RobH said:


> No, we're trying to get answers about how realistic it is to expect a country with one only city big to host a world cup. And I'm still thinking a five to ten fold increase in league attendences, which is what you'll need to avoid white elephants, is unrealistic. Nobody has given me any figures to show me that this is in the slightest bit realistic.
> 
> This thread isn't being hijacked. It's just that sensible questions aren't being answered.


well Doha can host it for many reasons one of these reasons it is new modern city and much modern than London , Chicago , Tokyo , Atlanta and already some of these old cities hosted it, man I dont blame you because you are living in old city when it is flood you cant even use the metro and the life stop in your city I invite you to watch the future by visiting Doha or Dubai and then you will find answers to your old questions.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

In Cape Town we have about 4 million people. We will now bid for the World Cup in 2026.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

qatarson said:


> well Doha can host it for many reasons one of these reasons it is new modern city and much modern than London , Chicago , Tokyo , Atlanta and already some of these old cities hosted it, man I dont blame you because you are living in old city when it is flood you cant even use the metro and the life stop in your city I invite you to watch the future by visiting Doha or Dubai and then you will find answers to your old questions.


So in other words, you can't answer them so instead decide to have a go at my "old" city.

Well, that's your argument won clearly! :lol:hno:

And FYI, London has not hosted a world cup, England has. That's because it has several cities large enough to. Qatar doesn't. You're talking as though Doha could host a world cup by itself !

And before you decide to attack London again, remember which city won the 2012 Olympic race and which city didn't even shortlist in the 2016 race. London may not be as slick as Doha in some respects but it's a world-class city that rivals Tokyo and New York. If you want to continue this line of argument, take me on, but there'll only be one winner.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> In Cape Town we have about 4 million people. We will now bid for the World Cup in 2026.


Nice, i will support that bid  SA is my favourite country in Africa (followed by Egypt )



qatarson said:


> well Doha can host it for many reasons one of these reasons it is new modern city and much modern than London , Chicago , Tokyo , Atlanta and already some of these old cities hosted it, man I dont blame you because you are living in old city when it is flood you cant even use the metro and the life stop in your city I invite you to watch the future by visiting Doha or Dubai and then you will find answers to your old questions.


Don't even bother going to Dubai !! jobs are cut and projects are getting stopped, the boom over there IS OVER, while here in Doha which isnt that far from Dubai, projects are being built and opened, infact earlier this month the Qatar Science and Technology park was opened while in december 2008 The Museum of Islamic Art opened for the public.... so its not all about Oil and Gas...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> First or second... doesn't really man much, you got my point.
> 
> We are not "ruining" this thread. We are just trying to show you how delusional and ignorant you are about this subject. We have right on our own opinion i suppose.


Ignorant people are people here who can't understand and respect, you're ignorant and just add to the arguments, now check whats posted before that answers your questions which we can see people like you here ignore it.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> So in other words, you can't answer them so instead decide to have a go at my "old" city.
> 
> Well, that's your argument won clearly! :lol:hno:
> 
> ...


Acctually, qatarson has a point.... your cities took way to long to develope... look at Doha... it did what your cities did in just 30 years !! and yes why not, come see Doha how its developing, your more than welcome, were a friendly nation :banana:.

We scored higher than Rio in the 2016 olympics bid... but we didnt make the short list because of the dates set... (lesson learned: dont choose dates out of the specified period... which means world cup will be hosted in 45C heat, airconditioned stadiums are going to be built)

BTW the Stadiums built are part of the Qatar 2030 vision anyways so it will be built even if were not chosen for the bid....


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ The world has globalized massively over the last 30 years and Doha is the main city of a small nation who employed aggressive expansion tactics. Our cities grew through natural progression there is a massive difference.

Modern doesn't = better.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Modern dosent only equal better, Modern IS better !! u guys seriously need to come see the Gulf countries...


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

^^ there in lies the problem, another country with citizens who have a self inflated sense of self importance.

As haggis says i'd take our history and culture over modern soulless buildings anyday


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Modern dosent only equal better, Modern IS better* !! u guys seriously need to come see the Gulf countries...


 Yeh, all architectural and cultural heritage in Europe is useless and it should be crashed to make room for 400m tall modern glass boxes. Awesome way of thinking :banana:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ i didnt say that  look at paris... the soil is too weak to support tall buildings, thus Le Defense  and who said our culture/heritage was not developed ? most building now contain a feature of the Qatari architecture... like the old souk (Souq Waqif) and even towers and public buildings... all have features of the Qatari architecture and its being increased in a modern way


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> What !! u know people could sit anywhere they want, and in the future, attendance to the league will be much haigher than current figures, plus international matches (ex. world cup qualification matches) fill the stadium fully.... with alot of people outside wanting to go inside the stadium...


:bash: This thread is so funny!


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Qatar is a rich country, but very small. They can build 20 new stadiums, but were? All in Doha? About the olympic candidature, they have the required structure but has eliminated. Why? The whole desertic country, divided in only 10 municipalities, have the population of one million people. Less the womans that can't go to stadiums, rests 400.000 mens. This means empty stadiums. 

I don't think that FIFA will make a World Cup in 4 cities, were the fanatics english an german supporters can't be drunk with beer.:cheers::booze::cheers2::drunk:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Oh boy :lol:


You are speaking to one of the officials of the Qatar Urban Development


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Is that meant to read 'country clubs' or 'country's clubs'?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

If you're talking about football, I can sympathise up to a point.

If you're talking in general, that's a silly thing to say. Middle-Eastern investment is allowing many projects in London to go ahead which might otherwise struggle to find funding at the moment. Saying that doesn't mean I agree with our Qutari friends about their cities rivalling places such as London as international centres though. And nor does it make me believe they are capable of hosting a world cup.

But middle-eastern money is not something that can be sniffed at. HSBC only didn't go to our government for a bail out because they were able to raise funds in this region instead. And the Shard of Glass (LBT) wouldn't be going ahead without this money either.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

RobH said:


> If you're talking about football, I can sympathise up to a point.
> 
> If you're talking in general, that's a silly thing to say. Middle-Eastern investment is allowing many projects in London to go ahead which might otherwise struggle to find funding at the moment. Saying that doesn't mean I agree with our Qutari friends about their cities rivalling places such as London as international centres though. And nor does it make me believe they are capable of hosting a world cup.
> 
> But middle-eastern money is not something that can be sniffed at. HSBC only didn't go to our government for a bail out because they were able to raise funds in this region instead. And the Shard of Glass (LBT) wouldn't be going ahead without this money either.


That's what you think, Qatar is not affected by the recession and has no problem in funding, you might expect that in UAE but not Qatar, construction is still ongoing.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> We arn't giving u any of our black gold (we dont want to), but on the other hand, tell me.. Why was the UK intrested in Qatar's Gas supply again ?? infact first export started thid month... as of now a "percentage" of your electricity is from our gas....


Necessary evil my son. But in reality, that still won't make people want to live work in play in qatar over lets say Bognor Regis...


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

You guys are like an army of deluded individuals. You haven't given any good reasons, and continually harp on about how you'll rule the world!


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

what like the fact that qatar will not get the world cup ever!! It's dumb that you even think they will, and it's dumb that you think Doha will ever compete with London, New York et al


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Closing the thread with this beautiful pic


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Thread being reopened. Any conflict and its closed permanently. Infractions available for those who misbehave.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Are you serious with this bid... it looks impossible Qatar to host the WC... They got the money and the enthusiasm but their country/population is small for hosting such a big event like Football WC. Maybe Qatar can host it with some of their neighbours . It's better for Doha do bid for the Olympic Games. I'm sure that they'll get them in the near future.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you show us the projects for the new stadiums, or pictures of the hosting cities?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

I quoted some information for the Qatar 2022 thread in the Qatar Forum.



suzan said:


> The Qatar 2022 Bid team revealed the first five stadiums in Al-Gharafa, Al-Khor, Al-Rayyan, Al-Shamal and Al-Wakrah. I think they are amazing! What do you think?
> 
> The existing 21,175 capacity *Al-Gharafa stadium* will be expanded to 44,740 seats using modular elements forming an upper tier. The facade will be made up of ribbons representing the nations that qualify for the 2022 FIFA World Cup and will symbolize football and the mutual friendship, tolerance and respect that the tournament represents. The stadium will be downscaled to its existing capacity after the tournament ends
> 
> ...





Mo Rush said:


> Information about this stadium is yet to be announced





Massilia said:


> I'm copying this very interesting info contained in a magazine made by the Qatar Olympic Committee :
> 
> *- Lusail National Stadium (86,000 seats)*: venue for the tournament final. The venue is set among a host of facilities for fans to enjoy themselves in the build up to the tournament, including the Lusail International Race Circuit, the Lusail Entertainment Centre, as well as the magically sparkling waterfront.
> 
> ...


*Cooling Technology*



Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani, Chairman of the Commission file Qatar 2022: "The disclosure today football high quality we have and cooling technology innovation as the latest step in our quest to bring World Cup football to the Middle East for the first time in 2022 ". 

"The World Cup football in Qatar will leave a legacy of strong, bringing together nations and cultures through our joint football. These plans show how serious we are and our innovation and our determination to host the World Cup, which would provide a great experience for the players and the fans and the media and the Our stadiums will be equipped with a modern way, where the cooling equipment will contain a carbon-neutral through the use of solar energy technology, so as to ensure that there is no temperature higher than 27 degrees Celsius, which will provide the best conditions for playing. " 

"As the technology itself is environmentally friendly, carbon-free will ensure that the training places and areas of the fans also cool and comfortable. What we uncovered about today is something to be submitted for the first time in the world and as part of Qatar's commitment to providing a historical legacy which you want to move this leading technology to the rest of the world. "


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

The current Al-Gharrafa And Al-Rayyan Stadiums
Both of them are 25,000 seats at the moment


*Al-Gharrafa*



















*Al-Rayyan*


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-z2jtUS9-Y


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice bid but there one BIG reason why FIFA will NOT give you the tournament.

It's called:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

likasz said:


> very nice bid but there one BIG reason why FIFA will NOT give you the tournament.
> 
> It's called:


Agree. Getting wasted and making "public disorder" is essential part of World Cup culture. Without that it would be just another tournament. Its grown past being just that decades ago. Why go back now?


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Think "Expanded World Club Cup". This is what, I believe, is the thinking behind the bid. Build enough stadium as needed for the World Cup. Then scale down where they're not necessary for the community. What ever capacities are left will be used to lure the CWC away from Japan and UAE and make Qatar the true permanent site for the tournament. 

Then another factor is that the GCC have financial clout that can be used to raise the necessary funds for the stadia and other projects. While Qatar itself is low in population, it's in the middle of a region that is, really, part of a geographical area that is very populous. Travel from within Asia and even from outside Asia is not that inconvenient.

But the key is, as I stated earlier, any legacy to this bid would include being the permanent site of the CWC. The stadia would give FIFA an excuse to expand to 9 or 12 teams (they might institute a standardized "end of year break" to make space for it by then). In other words, they are trying to do to football what Dubai did to international finance. That is, turn themselves into a destination for world travelers and use yearly big football tournaments as a big draw. The World Cup would be the start of a new tradition in sport. I don't really know this for sure but that is what I believe is their thinking behind this bid. If you can look at this that way, then the World Cup starts to make some more sense. The big however is can they turn those plans into reality. It is very ambitious plan and I don't know if they are capable of doing these projects. 

What people might miss with respect to the Qatar bid is that it may be a sign that a lot of voting members don't want to vote for the US bid and are unhappy with the progress of the Australian bid. That would present a huge opportunity for the Qatari to jump in try to persuade a few more voting members to their side, instead.

Finally, you can't help but notice that the stadia they are planning are designed primarily for proper football, not the other football that the States have. I don't know what their proposed finals stadium would look like but, if from going by the five proposals shown so far, the vast majority of venues may be track-free. That certainly would give them a favorable edge over a bid that has stadia that do not have optimal lines of sight with respect to the beautiful game (if anything, the discovery of obstructions at the new Meadowlands stadium has hurt the bid even more). If Australia has not entered a credible plan by the time of voting, look for Qatar to surge in the last days. However, I don't think it will be enough to win.

Btw, FIFA doesn't have to sell beer in the stadium to take sponsor money from beer companies. Remember, people. Global communications and *International* TV rights!


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Qatar's projects are great!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ According to officials, there will be certain areas that will sell beer and alcholic drinks for fans.


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ According to officials, there will be certain areas that will sell beer and alcholic drinks for fans.


If so, I'll vote for Qatar.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

oop- just got to the 5th stadium on the video it seems they have exchanged the windbreaker design in favour of a sony 420,000 square foot flatscreen, dont think that would fit in my living room.


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Have you ever seen a WC from your own eyes (I mean in the host country).... ??


Why is it relevant to the discussion? I mean, if you're that curious about my life you can just PM me or stalk me on facebook :lol:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Bergnorth1989 said:


> Mr love-Qatar, we both know Qatar won't host any world cup alone. It's a big joke- only 3 stadiums have up to 20,000 seats.. so they would have to build another new 6-7 new serious stadiums, i'm not sure it will go, and if it can work -i'm sure it's a bit funny to have 8 stadiums in one city. it must beat the giant record of London
> 
> Another point.. world cup hosting means a serious logistic system. I can't see Qatar, too small area, hosts milions of football fans and the few thousands of communication and trading workers. When it's being hosted in a gigantic area like Germany or France, the tour is being prepared in a big cover of 7-8 cities. If you host em all in Doha.. people will have to wait 10 hours for buying chips meal in Mcdonald's (not serious.. just take it as an example).
> 
> ...


despite the political tensions, i would belive the best two countries in the middle east to host the world cup are Iran and turkey. they are both large with more than 5 major 2mllion+ cities. Iran lacks political advantages and internal stability, but if those were fixed , with some infastructure reforms we can host a world cup. it woulld be better than israel and jordan etc.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Gotta agree on all accountst there. Morocco and Egypt wouldn't be far behind those two.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Phevos said:


> !!!!!!!!! ????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A league of +35 yrs players who want to earn as much as they can before they retire isn't the best at all...
> Having money doesn't mean you are number one or two...


LOL you leagues are like 8 teams, u do not have the best football in the middle east. you have the best and most MONEY AND FACILITIES but not football. Turkey and Iran have the best football (although iran has okay facilities). Iran has a full 18 league premier league and hundreds of other smaller local, national, provincial and ..... leagues. we have a population of 75million. qatar is improving and have wonderfull facilities, but not the best football. your stadiums never get full even and they ar like 10k capacity. on the other hand in iran stadiums and streets get packed and so many fans etc but we have bad facilities unfortunentaly. lol, its backwords facility wise


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> LOL you leagues are like 8 teams, u do not have the best football in the middle east. you have the best and most MONEY AND FACILITIES but not football. Turkey and Iran have the best football (although iran has okay facilities). Iran has a full 18 league premier league and hundreds of other smaller local, national, provincial and ..... leagues. we have a population of 75million. qatar is improving and have wonderfull facilities, but not the best football. your stadiums never get full even and they ar like 10k capacity. on the other hand in iran stadiums and streets get packed and so many fans etc but we have bad facilities unfortunentaly. lol, its backwords facility wise


Turkey could pull it out but they are member of UEFA so they'd be bidding for World Cup as Euro nation and i'm afraid that they don't have many chances in near future with England, Spain, Italy and other big countries wanting to host it.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Chimbanha said:


> Why is it relevant to the discussion?


Because a world cup is also about the atmosphere in the host cities, in the streets, in the bars, in the Fanzones etc 

And you have to see it live in order to understand that. France '98 end Germany '06 was really great for that (I don't know about '94 & '02) !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> Because a world cup is also about the atmosphere in the host cities, in the streets, in the bars, in the Fanzones etc
> 
> And you have to see it live in order to understand that. France '98 end Germany '06 was really great for that (I don't know about '94 & '02) !


For the people that prefer to drink alcoholic drinks such as beer, there will be fanzones for them and the bars in hotels are open, but i dont think it will be allowed in the streets.


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Selling out your principles just so you get a games is petty. I will not judge if I think the boycott is ridiculous or not but my goodness if you are going to accept them do it because you want to and think its time to end the hate and if not then don't accept the team until you think there is justice. To do it for expediency of being awarded a sports games? Can't say I respect that.
> 
> Sounds terribly inefficient and wasteful. Are there examples of this done anywhere in the world and what the cost differences are between this method and what it would cost to put on a proper retractable or permanent roof?


Umm... what? What principles are they "selling out"? They woudn't be the first Israelis to visit Qatar, just 3 years ago current Israeli President Shimon Peres was in Doha to attend a debate with students. Israeli tennis players have been allowed to enter Qatar to take part in the Doha Open. 

If you're going to talk crap, at least have the decency to run a google search to check its correct first.



nomarandlee said:


> Sounds terribly inefficient and wasteful. Are there examples of this done anywhere in the world and what the cost differences are between this method and what it would cost to put on a proper retractable or permanent roof?


The technology is being developed specifically for the World Cup should it be held in Qatar. And how much it costs is Qatar's problem, not anyone else's.



plasticterminator said:


> Why has the 3rd stadium got a beach winbreaker wrapped around it?:lol:


Because its temporary, the upper tiers will be disassembled after the WC and put together again in another country at the cost of Qatar


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry, I did not read all the discussion, but I'm just wondering how the construction of 10 stadiums of 40000+ stadiums in Qatar would be possible? Are we talking about temporary stadiums, or stadiums that would have their capacity reduced after the world cup?
I honestly think the only chance for Qatar to host a football WC one day is to go for a joint bid with UAE...even if Blatter said he thinks Qatar could win a bid (that's total hypocrisy...)


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

matts67 said:


> Sorry, I did not read all the discussion, but I'm just wondering how the construction of 10 stadiums of 40000+ stadiums in Qatar would be possible? Are we talking about temporary stadiums, or stadiums that would have their capacity reduced after the world cup?
> I honestly think the only chance for Qatar to host a football WC one day is to go for a joint bid with UAE...even if Blatter said he thinks Qatar could win a bid (that's total hypocrisy...)


From the article on the previous page:


> The upper tier of each of the five stadiums will be removed after the tournament. They will then be donated to developing countries that lack sports infrastructure.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Turkey could pull it out but they are member of UEFA so they'd be bidding for World Cup as Euro nation and i'm afraid that they don't have many chances in near future with England, Spain, Italy and other big countries wanting to host it.



yes, turkey is in UEFA but geographically they are middle east. and yes i dont think turkiye stands a chanceagaints spain, potugal england etc, let alone Qatar!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> despite the political tensions, i would belive the best two countries in the middle east to host the world cup are Iran and turkey


That would be fantastic. Turkey could easily host now, It would be awesome to see Iran host in the future.
Depending on how much FIFA really care about joint bids a Gulf Bid would be great. Qatar, Bahrain, UAE, may be Oman. Down the track Iraq may be stable enough. Unlike Japan and Korea the Gulf states share a language and general culture.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

amrja said:


> Umm... what? What principles are they "selling out"? They wouldn't be the first Israelis to visit Qatar, just 3 years ago current Israeli President Shimon Peres was in Doha to attend a debate with students. Israeli tennis players have been allowed to enter Qatar to take part in the Doha Open.


The fact is that otherwise Israeli teams are most often not allowed to come to Qatar because the nation doesn't even acknowledge its existence. You don't find it a bit hypocritical and disingenuous to invite a nation in order to serve your own ambitious purposes and then go back to not acknowledging the existence of their nation in the field of sport? Either do or don't but don't act like you are doing anyone any favors or acting gracious by dropping the exclusion for a month.



> The technology is being developed specifically for the World Cup should it be held in Qatar. And how much it costs is Qatar's problem, not anyone else's.


It is a concern for commentators (commentators often given opinions even in matters that don't directly concern them as par for the course) to make note of a project if it largely marketed as "green" if it needlessly and wastefully consumes prodigious amounts of energy.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

This will never happen. The main reason is: there is no drinking beer in the streets: rofl: No, seriously you need to learn that not everything can be bought with money. Save it, you wont have oil forever.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> The fact is that otherwise Israeli teams are most often not allowed to come to Qatar because the nation doesn't even acknowledge its existence. You don't find it a bit hypocritical and disingenuous to invite a nation in order to serve your own ambitious purposes and then go back to not acknowledging the existence of their nation in the field of sport? Either do or don't but don't act like you are doing anyone any favors or acting gracious by dropping the exclusion for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a concern for commentators (commentators often given opinions even in matters that don't directly concern them as par for the course) to make note of a project if it largely marketed as "green" if it needlessly and wastefully consumes prodigious amounts of energy.


Just for your information Qatar does recognize Israel as a state (along with Palestine) we have an Israeli trade office here in Doha, check out the videos on YouTube of Israeli-Qatar relations, end this political argument which i fear will end this thread for good.

It is green because the stadiums provide solar energy when not in use to the national power grid system and when in use it takes energy from the system, then you get the 0% carbon emission (carbon-neutral) 



fizicki neradnik said:


> This will never happen. The main reason is: there is no drinking beer in the streets: rofl: No, seriously you need to learn that not everything can be bought with money. Save it, you wont have oil forever.


This is the the stereotypical posts that i hate, Qatar depends on Gas way more than Oil, and our Gas fields will survive for 200 years in the future so thats long enough to by then have alternative energy sources which is being conducted and tested already, parts of our cities are going to be powered by solar power plants.

There will be beer/alcohol in fan zones that are close to accommodation areas and Stadiums. :cheers:

Away with your stereotypic posts and hatred.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

َDo you know what Qatar mean ? I dont think so 

Q =----> Quest
a =----> any
t =----> target
a =----> achieves
r =----> required


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ when i wrote oil, i meant also gas, just forgot to mention it. Maybe people here are a little harsh but that is because we see all sort of ridiculous projects being announced in the middle east just because governments there are acting like drunken (no offense) billionaires. Bringing World Cup in a country with 1.4 million? people is a such project. What other country in the world of similar size is even considering such a thing?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

fizicki neradnik said:


> ^^ when i wrote oil, i meant also gas, just forgot to mention it. Maybe people here are a little harsh but that is because we see all sort of ridiculous projects being announced in the middle east just because governments there are acting like drunken (no offense) billionaires. Bringing World Cup in a country with 1.4 million? people is a such project. What other country in the world of similar size is even considering such a thing?


guys this subject talking about Qatar bidding not the politics view of middle east before few years ago most people even not hear about the name ( Qatar ) todays and withing few years the new goverment came and invested in Qatari human , health , education , science , media , sport , technology and they have beautiful ambition for their small nation if you shocked of their ambition in sport what you will do if you saw what they doing in the other fields !!!


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> The fact is that otherwise Israeli teams are most often not allowed to come to Qatar because the nation doesn't even acknowledge its existence. You don't find it a bit hypocritical and disingenuous to invite a nation in order to serve your own ambitious purposes and then go back to not acknowledging the existence of their nation in the field of sport? Either do or don't but don't act like you are doing anyone any favors or acting gracious by dropping the exclusion for a month.
> 
> It is a concern for commentators (commentators often given opinions even in matters that don't directly concern them as par for the course) to make note of a project if it largely marketed as "green" if it needlessly and wastefully consumes prodigious amounts of energy.


What part of my post did you fail to read? They aren't dropping the exclusion for a month, its been standard policy and has been for years. Qatar has never been as harsh as its neighbours with restrictions on Israelis, and this is not limited to just sports. 

As for your second comment, the stadiums will have solar panels on them which will act to power the air conditioning systems inside the stadium during games, and transfer the energy to the national grid when the stadium is not in use. Not to mention the modular tiers on quite a few of the stadiums to be donated to poorer countries.

That seems pretty green to me, no?


----------



## MTF (May 31, 2007)

Dunno whether it is already posted or not.


----------



## anze (Feb 21, 2010)

Al shamal stadium is the most beautiful for me for now.
Do enybody know when they will introduce other stadiums.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ soon because the bid book is due in days, we have a stadium that we dont have any information about yet (pictures below).



Mo Rush said:


>


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

An article from the Official website (http://www.qatar2022bid.com/lognew/?post=27)

*EXPECT AMAZING STADIUMS!*

The bid unveiled five carbon-neutral, air-conditioned stadia in Dubai yesterday. _The five stadiums were revealed alongside a showcase stadium, which will be completed in July. We’re creating the showcase stadium to demonstrate the technology we’ll use to keep our stadiums, all of which are outdoors, at a cool and constant 27 degrees Celsius during the FIFA World Cup™._

The five stadia – Al-Khor, Al-Wakrah, Al-Shamal, Al-Rayyan, Al-Gharafa – were unveiled on the sidelines of SportAccord, an annual conference held this year in Dubai that offers the global sports community an opportunity to meet, network and further the cause of international sports.

_Each of the five stadiums will harness the power of the suns rays to provide a cool environment for players and fans by converting solar energy into electricity that will then be used to cool both fans and players at the stadiums. When games are not taking place, the solar installations at the stadia will export energy onto the power grid. During matches, the stadia will draw energy from the grid. This is the basis for the stadiums’ carbon-neutrality._

_Along with the stadiums themselves, the cooling technology will be used in fan zones and practice pitches, ensuring that fans will be comfortable throughout their time at FIFA World Cup™._

Another innovation we’ve developed is the creation of modular stadiums. The upper tier of each of the five stadiums will be removed after Qatar hosts the FIFA World Cup™. They will then be donated to developing countries that lack sports infrastructure. During the FIFA World Cup™, each stadium will be able to accommodate between 40,000 and 50,000 fans. *When the tournament ends, the lower tiers of the stadia will remain in Qatar, able to accommodate between 20,000 and 25,000 fans, suitable for local football, while the upper tiers will be sent to developing nations.*

_We see sending the stadiums to developing nations as an integral part of our bid,_ as doing so will allow for the further development of football on the global stage. Along with the stadiums, we plan to make the cooling technologies we’ve developed available to other countries in hot climates, so that they too can host major sporting events.

Finally, we’ll be able to adapt the technologies we’re pioneering now for other uses. Many activities that were previously considered off-limits in the summer months, such as outdoor football training, will be feasible.

We’ll be taking a closer look at the engineering of our revolutionary cooling system in the coming days. For now, let’s take a look at each of the individual stadiums!

*AL-KHOR*










• Al-Khor is a brand new stadium that will be built in the city of Al-Khor, 50 kilometers north of Doha.

• The stadium takes its design cues from the seashell.

• During the FIFA World Cup™ the stadium will hold 45,330 fans. A permanent lower tier will have 25,500 seats while a modular upper tier will have 19,830 seats.










• All seats will be covered, and some will have stunning views of the Arabian Sea.

• Fans will be able to arrive by water taxi, train and car.

*AL-WAKRAH*










• Al-Wakrah is a brand new stadium that will be built in Al-Wakrah, a city 20 kilometers south of Doha.

• The stadium and surrounding sports complex are designed to represent an oasis. The sporting complex will include an aquatic center and other sporting facilities, along with a spa and retail space.










• During the FIFA World Cup™ the stadium will hold 45,120 fans. A permanent lower tier will have 25,500 seats while a modular upper tier will have 19,620 seats.

• Fans will be able to arrive by train or by using the new Doha Expressway.

*AL-SHAMAL*










• Al-Shamal is a brand new stadium that will be built in western Qatar.

• The stadium takes its design cues from the dhow, the traditional fishing vessel in the Arabian Gulf.

• During the FIFA World Cup™ the stadium will hold 45,330 fans. A permanent lower tier will have 25,500 seats while a modular upper tier will have 19,830 seats.










• Fans will be able to arrive by water taxi, train and car. It will be easily accessible from the Qatar-Bahrain Friendship Bridge, and we expect that at least 10% of fans will arrive from Bahrain.

*Al-Rayyan*










• Al-Rayyan is an existing stadium in a Doha suburb that will be expanded for the FIFA World Cup™.

• The stadium includes a “media façade” with the capacity to project other football matches, news and advertisements onto the outside of the stadium.










*Al-Gharafa*










• Al-Gharafa is an existing stadium in a suburb of Doha that will be expanded for the FIFA World Cup™.

• The façade will be made up of the colours of the teams playing in the 2022 FIFA World Cup™, representing the values of the global football community.










• During the FIFA World Cup™ the stadium will hold 44,740 fans. The existing lower tier has 21,175 seats while a modular upper tier will have 23,565 seats. Roofing elements will be added so that all seats are covered.

• Fans will be able to arrive by train and car.

*As you can tell, all of the stadiums will be accessible via the rail network Qatar is currently constructing. The compactness of Qatar will be used to the advantage of fans and players, as every stadium is 1 hour or less from all other stadiums. Fans will be able to see more matches and players will have more time to focus on the game.

And we aren’t done yet! Remember we still have seven more stadiums to reveal, along with many other surprises.*


----------



## anze (Feb 21, 2010)

Will be there any bigger stadium like 70k or 80k?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Yes i think they will be part of the next set of stadiums to be revealed, this is information that i currently have.



Massilia said:


> I'm copying this very interesting info contained in a magazine made by the Qatar Olympic Committee :
> 
> *- Lusail National Stadium (86,000 seats)*: venue for the tournament final. The venue is set among a host of facilities for fans to enjoy themselves in the build up to the tournament, including the Lusail International Race Circuit, the Lusail Entertainment Centre, as well as the magically sparkling waterfront.
> 
> ...


And here is a stadium that has been revealed outside the Qatar 2022 Bid, to be built in an exsisting sport city named Aspire Zone would be close to Khalifa International Stadium. no info on size..

*Al-Bayt Stadium*

The architectural form of the stadium represents a shelter from the region’s harsh weather conditions, in addition to its magnificent illumination of Qatar’s ancient heritage and artistic aspects.
The name of the spectacular stadium has been taken from Qatar’s traditional terminology. It’s called ALBAYT Stadium‏, meaning a tent that is made from animal hair. Tents are usually woven from goats’ black hair with occasional additions of other colorful threads, which gives the tent a streaked appearance. The external framework of the playground reminds us of this safe haven, where Bedouins have lived in for generations.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

guys wait for Qatar and Al Arabi SC stadium design the shape is amazing and fantastic, this 5 stadiums are nothing the this 2 clubs design spically Qatar Sport Club as a location in Corniche
i cant say more  Waited for the surprise


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

there no confirmed number yet of Al-Bayt Stadium but I think it more than 80,000 seats


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

So many projects. I repeat, projects.


----------



## anze (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for answer quatar son


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

This bid actually starting to win me over.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

First off I appreciate Qatar's ambition and the intentions behind this bid. Believe me, as a resident of metro Atlanta (1996 Olympics) I appreciate what they're trying to achieve.

That being said I still have to believe there's a line somewhere between FIFA wanting to support investment in the game and what might be an outright waste of money. If they've this much money to invest in stadiums then surely there are other points of capital investment that could benefit the populace more greatly, no? At the least, I can think of other Arab nations that could find more use from such stadium investment, if that's something Blatter is truly concerned with.

I'm not discounting their bid, I simply don't rate it high enough to compete with those already established in part because of these concerns.

One man's thoughts, anyway. Cheers.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

JYDA said:


> This bid actually starting to win me over.


me too :nuts:

but they will not get it, they are just too small country, harsh laws on drinking and alcohol, league standard is low, attendances are too small, and to have ten stadiums with more than 20k people... it would be lovely to have WC in that part of world, but this is impossible to expect (maybe Saudi Arabia once).... but they maybe can get it if they bribe FIFA officials, as Polish and Ukrainians did to get 2012 Euro)... but they are honest people to do that, there is no mafia


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ BTW how come everyone is sure Poland and Ukraine bribed Fifa ??? is it official ??? and yes bribery is something very common in this country.

BTW the 40k stadiums are going to be downgraded to 20k and the removed 20k's will be given to Poor developing countries to start developing sport's in those countries.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

That's very good and should be applauded, but it's the bits which are staying which puzzle me. Is there the demand for a dozen 20k+ stadiums in a country whose population barely reaches 2m and whose football league is so small attendences for even the biggest clubs rarely go over 10 thousand?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> BTW how come everyone is sure Poland and Ukraine bribed *Fifa* ???


I'd be surprised, if so :lol: ! Since they've never submitted a bid for any FIFA competition  !


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

no, they bribed UEFA, not FIFA, of course... they could not get Euro, their infrastructure was catastrophic... roads = zero points, hotels = zero points, sport leagues were and are full of mobsters and fixed matches... Italy was better then Pol/Ukr, but they were also bad... and Croatia and Hungary, best in first round of voting, best offer, best road connections, touristic countries, successful in football (HUN was, CRO is) got *ZERO* votes... Italy, current world champion got *FOUR*, and POL UKR, which should have been thrown away in first round of voting, was awarded with Euro... so yes, they bribed UEFA


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

I find it heartbreaking that Qatar is putting that much effort in a bid that doesn't have a shot in hell. A similar bid by ANY traditional underdeveloped country would be an uncostested winner - imagine Argentina, Colombia, Mexico or Egypt proposing those stadiums....


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

the stadiums look wonderful, amazing, the problems is infastrucutre and the fact that the games would be a "plastic event". otherwise qatar has the capability and money to build beautifull stadiums.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> An article from the Official website (http://www.qatar2022bid.com/lognew/?post=27)
> 
> *EXPECT AMAZING STADIUMS!*
> 
> ...


*THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS THE ARABIAN GULF MY FRIEND, IT IS THE PERSIAN GULF, HAS BEEN SINCE HISTORY, CURRENTLY IS AND WILL ALLWAYS BE!!!!! PERSIAN GULF FOR EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Leaving politics aside for a minute, I would have thought that having a bunch of 40,000-50,000 seaters and one 80,000+ seater for the final might be okay. However, they are really going full force on the bid. I can't blame them, really?

But let's remember that Blatter is one person. There is a committee of people that vote on this and each of their votes matter. Qatar is one of several members of AFC bidding. That alone is problematic. If there less bidders than they might have a decent shot. Right now, no. Australia or South Korea would move to the next round. Depending on who advances it might go like this...

Qatar - Australia....Australia
South Korea - Australia....Australia
Qatar - South Korea....Qatar

Australia - US....Australia
Qatar - US....US (close vote)
South Korea - US....US

For Qatar to have any chance they'll have to successfully lobby three confederations outside AFC. CONCACAF, I'm sure, won't vote for them. UEFA may come to their side in order to thwart the US bid. So that leaves CAF and Conmebol, along with OFC, who would go with Qatar if Australia doesn't advance. 

From where I stand, Qatar needs Australia to be bumped off, so that they go head-to-head vs US. Under that scenario, then things get really interesting.


----------



## islander87 (May 2, 2010)

what are they going to do with all the stadiums after the WC ?


----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Possibilities after the WC:

- Permanent host of the Club World Cup, overtaking Japan and UAE
- Site of major international friendlies on an annual basis, like England-Brazil
- Neutral site for WCQ playoffs within AFC
- Infrastructure in place for when the World Cup can return to the Gulf. They'd just replace the modular sections and bring the capacity back up

Their small size, believe it or not, may work out to an advantage to them. Teams wouldn't have to travel long distances, like USA94. The Qataris would have to build up hotels and training facilities.

The real problems are desert heat, regional instability and shortage of water. All the matches would have to start at midnight, which would be convenient for European and North American households.


----------



## Snorky33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome Qatar!...but it should be an entire UAE bid so it's all spread around, if so that'll get FIFA's attention.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

The Game Is Up said:


> Possibilities after the WC:
> 
> The real problems are desert heat, regional instability and shortage of water. All the matches would have to start at midnight, which would be convenient for European and North American households.


weather isnt problem and qataris done of this point in their bid file and they learned so much from their experince during (Olympic Games 2016 bid) and the event if will be between may-june which the weather is 32°C Max |25°C Low and as we know the stadiums will be air conditioned.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ BTW how come everyone is sure Poland and Ukraine bribed Fifa ??? is it official ???


 Don't listen to him. He's deluded little kid. 



Livno80101 said:


> no, they bribed UEFA, not FIFA, of course... they could not get Euro, their infrastructure was catastrophic... roads = zero points, hotels = zero points, sport leagues were and are full of mobsters and fixed matches... Italy was better then Pol/Ukr, but they were also bad... and Croatia and Hungary, best in first round of voting, best offer, best road connections, touristic countries, successful in football (HUN was, CRO is) got *ZERO* votes... Italy, current world champion got *FOUR*, and POL UKR, which should have been thrown away in first round of voting, was awarded with Euro... so yes, they bribed UEFA


Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Inferious said:


> well organized? 2006 asian games when it started to rain during the opening ceremony and they had no plan and mass chaos erupted. thats why qatar lost bid for 2016


No it wasnt choas at all! I was there in the openeing ceremony. Extremely well-organized and rivaled even the Olympic Opening ceremony. The ceremony went excellent with all acts except 1 (which requires acrobatic flying or something like that) happeneing.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Halawala said:


> No it wasnt choas at all! I was there in the openeing ceremony. Extremely well-organized and rivaled even the Olympic Opening ceremony. The ceremony went excellent with all acts except 1 (which requires acrobatic flying or something like that) happeneing.


The flying acrobatics were cancelled due to wind conditions, not the rain.

@ SoroushPersepolisi, from our side its the Arabian gulf. second i got it from the official website not my own typing. third, keep politics away from SSC.\

@ The Game is up, Heat is not an issue since all stadiums, training grounds, accomodation, public transport (bus, rail) are air conditioned. I really laughed at the regional stability and lack of water part, Qatar is a really safe country and water is available due to desalination plants and bottled ground water.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> The flying acrobatics were cancelled due to wind conditions, not the rain.
> 
> @ SoroushPersepolisi, from our side its the Arabian gulf. second i got it from the official website not my own typing. third, keep politics away from SSC.\
> 
> @ The Game is up, Heat is not an issue since all stadiums, training grounds, accomodation, public transport (bus, rail) are air conditioned. I really laughed at the regional stability and lack of water part, Qatar is a really safe country and water is available due to desalination plants and bottled ground water.


The Whole thing is called Persian Gulf, with all respects. "Arab side", thats just an excuse. 
And the website is ran by arabs (probably), so im not blaming u im just mentioning what it really is.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Don't listen to him. He's deluded little kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself.


hno:

always same man saying against me...

what do you have against me? do you have to spit on everything I say? do you have to act like chief/sheriff on this awesome forum? it is not yours, and let people express their thoughts (always saying "Stop embarrassing yourself" - can you say something else? and, beside, you are embarrassing yourself as acting God and Chief and IDK what else  )... 

Please, moderator, ban this guy. Thanks.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Mr SoroushPersepolisi if the name is going to make you happy then its what u are saying

My friends:
Qatar Son 333
Halawala 
qatarson
amrja 
and QatPhils 
please i hope you ONLY answer the questions that would benefit the people, and PLEASE ignore any question is a duplicate or invalid or provocative. 
Do not respond to any stupid questions or wealth less, jest ignore

I hope that nobody understand my message wrongly or sensitivity ( I DONT MEAN ANYONE )

Thanks for all the names that i list


----------



## icemandesign (Jan 19, 2010)

Livno80101 said:


> no, they bribed UEFA, not FIFA, of course... they could not get Euro, their infrastructure was catastrophic... roads = zero points, hotels = zero points, sport leagues were and are full of mobsters and fixed matches... Italy was better then Pol/Ukr, but they were also bad... and Croatia and Hungary, best in first round of voting, best offer, best road connections, touristic countries, successful in football (HUN was, CRO is) got *ZERO* votes... Italy, current world champion got *FOUR*, and POL UKR, which should have been thrown away in first round of voting, was awarded with Euro... so yes, they bribed UEFA


This is true!
In fact, the EURO 2012 was almost given to some other country because Ukraine and Poland were in huge problems with target date about construction of new stadiums...

This is quite nice proposed projects in Qatar...and Qatar has experience with MotoGP, and as I red, you want a Formula 1 race...so you know how to do some projects and quite big events....
And who else is in the race for that World Cup?


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

Livno80101 said:


> no, they bribed UEFA, not FIFA, of course... they could not get Euro, their infrastructure was catastrophic... roads = zero points, hotels = zero points, sport leagues were and are full of mobsters and fixed matches... Italy was better then Pol/Ukr, but they were also bad... and Croatia and Hungary, best in first round of voting, best offer, best road connections, touristic countries, successful in football (HUN was, CRO is) got *ZERO* votes... Italy, current world champion got *FOUR*, and POL UKR, which should have been thrown away in first round of voting, was awarded with Euro... so yes, they bribed UEFA


Lol, what a whiny sore loser. :lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

The global financial crisis will be a major cause in determining the host country for the world cup, After Japan's withdrawal from 2018 bid and foucs on 2022 bid only seems that the crisis will affect other countries we start hear about bad financial situation in Portugal, Australia and USA, Portugal is one of the bidding countries may face bankruptcy, such as Greece, but the worst possible happen if Japan went bankrupt.

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/290419


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ if that does happen that will mess up alot of things, besides giving way for Australia, Qatar, South K.

EDIT: Just remembered Indonesia cancelled its bid for 2022.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ if that does happen that will mess up alot of things, besides giving way for Australia, Qatar, South K and Indonesia.


brother Mexico withdrew last September citing a lack of funding, while Indonesia‘s bid to host the 2022 tournament was rejected in March, with FIFA stating that required documents and guarantees had not been received.

Australian is waiting funding guarantees from their prime minister.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> The global financial crisis will be a major cause in determining the host country for the world cup, After Japan's withdrawal from 2018 bid and foucs on 2022 bid only seems that the crisis will affect other countries we start hear about bad financial situation in Portugal, Australia and USA, Portugal is one of the bidding countries may face bankruptcy, such as Greece, but the worst possible happen if Japan went bankrupt.
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/290419


Financial problem in Australia. We we're one of the only G20 countries to not to go into recession! What a joke...


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> Financial problem in Australia. We we're one of the only G20 countries to not to go into recession! What a joke...


well it is not joke it is your prime minster speech  unless is he some times do some jokes lol , more taxs coming to face the country it is problems.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSSGE64505X20100506

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...n-projects-on-hold-because-of-mining-tax.html


http://australia.to/2010/index.php?...cture&catid=97:news-media-releases&Itemid=161


http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100506-703357.html?mod=WSJ_World_MIDDLEHeadlinesAsia


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

Did you read the fucking artical!?

He is taxing mining companies so small buisness and many other groups will benefit! How does that work out to a financial crisis anyway? >.<


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

How about talking about your bid instead of spitting on other countries? I gotta feeling that this thread will be closed again pretty soon if this trend continues.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^^
> 
> Did you read the fucking artical!?
> 
> He is taxing mining companies so small buisness and many other groups will benefit! How does that work out to a financial crisis anyway? >.<


lol man all these media wrong and they talk only about tax even your goverment مend money to banks to face global crisis why you are so angry !! it is your goverment problem not mine.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

Can you please write plausable english or else gtfo. I don't know what you're saying.

Think before you write.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> How about talking about your bid instead of spitting on other countries? I gotta feeling that this thread will be closed again pretty soon if this trend continues.


Could say much the same for you lot. Suggesting there is a financial crisis here is rubbish.



qatarson said:


> lol man all these media wrong and they talk only about tax even your goverment مend money to banks to face global crisis why you are so angry !! it is your goverment problem not mine.


No idea what you're trying to say... but look at it this way. Australia's economy was the only one in the developed world which didn't slide into recession. I don't know why you're continuing on about taxing mining companies, it has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^^
> 
> Can you please write plausable english or else gtfo. I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> Think before you write.


Well sorry we don't come from a country that has English as its national language... ملق


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^^
> 
> Can you please write plausable english or else gtfo. I don't know what you're saying.
> 
> Think before you write.


huh


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Could say much the same for you lot. Suggesting there is a financial crisis here is rubbish.


I was talking to our Qatari friend..


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

I realise that and I commend you for trying but on an English speaking forum we could atleats expect your to put some effort in to make it plausable.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well sorry we don't come from a country that has English as its national language... ملق


of course we dont speak english or have tax's lol


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> huh


It's hard to understand what you're trying to say because your English is not the best. (No offence meant by the way)


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Wezza said:


> It's hard to understand what you're trying to say because your English is not the best. (No offence meant by the way)


lol I even didnt said a word I post some news but ouch wasnt acceptable to some people


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^

It was news but not what you claimed it to be...

And you're English is hard to understand.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

@ Wezza, we get that alot, and we are trying to improve it all the time :cheers:

@ qatarson, yes we don't have tax's, we are the 2nd least tax'd country in the world after Bahrain. electricity, water, all free. But thats another story.

Lets stick to the bid, All stadiums will be linked by Rail which is also linked to the airport and key areas in Qatar. Qatar being a small country has the advantage of not having the need of building too many hotels and other accommodation type's everywhere, on the other hand accommodation will concentrate in Doha (the capital) with the stadiums being one hour or less away by car, fans would go to the stadium and come back to Doha on the same day, this i guess is not possible for the USA bid since there chosen cities are scattered all around the states making the need for travel/accommodation very heavy.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^^
> 
> It was news but not what you claimed it to be...
> 
> And you're English is hard to understand.


huh I think you will be banned soon
dont talk about me !


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> @ Wezza, we get that alot, and we are trying to improve it all the time :cheers:
> 
> @ qatarson, yes we don't have tax's, we are the 2nd least tax'd country in the world after Bahrain. electricity, water, all free. But thats another story.
> 
> Lets stick to the bid, All stadiums will be linked by Rail which is also linked to the airport and key areas in Qatar. Qatar being a small country has the advantage of not having the need of building too many hotels and other accommodation type's everywhere, on the other hand accommodation will concentrate in Doha (the capital) with the stadiums being one hour or less away by car, fans would go to the stadium and come back to Doha on the same day, this i guess is not possible for the USA bid since there chosen cities are scattered all around the states making the need for travel/accommodation very heavy.


I agree with you qatar is small country and with the network of roads and trains millions of arabs fans can access to Qatar in less than half hour.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> @ Wezza, we get that alot, and we are trying to improve it all the time :cheers:


I can understand your english no problems.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Media, what are you going to do about it..

Oh ! speaking about media, we already have Al-Jazeera Sport which own the rights for 2010 and 2014 editions of the World Cup, and many European leagues and cups. In total it has 18 channels with 2 of them being HD and a special channel to beam matches in 3D, it will be the first time the World Cup have been seen in 3D.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> I agree with you qatar is small country and with the network of roads and trains millions of arabs fans can access to Qatar in less than half hour.


I agree, i can imagine all the Saudi fans in Qatar to see the world cup and they will be even more if Saudi Arabia itself gets into the 2022 edition. and the Gulf countries will come to support Qatar with many football fans arriving to watch the world cups, by then the Gulf rail network would have been done and Qatar would be in party mode.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Calm down or ship out. Thanks


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

It is not really an advantage to have all the fans in one city. Even on big competitions like this there are always few fights between fans. Now imagine 32 different fan groups in one city. It would be a security nightmare.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ I believe religion(s) won't be an issue (including alcohol, especially if many fanzones, where the supporters can drink, are created)....

But, imho, the main issue remains the tiny size of Quatar/Doha.. How on earth, a 1,6 million people country (even if it was a 2-2,5 million one) could host/absorb more than 1 million visitors/supporters in the same time, and during 1 month... 

Where they are going to sleep (what is the hotels capacity of Quatar ??), where they are going to eat (are there enough restaurants etc..), how large the transportation capacities in Quatar are, how would be managed the security issues if the country doubles its population during one month .. etc ???


For example, it would be like Paris (10,5 million inhabitants) hosting 8 million visitors in the same time.. = IMPOSSIBLE !
Paris, as the most visited city on earth, hosts around 2,8 millions visitors per month, and could hardly host much more ! 

The same goes to France, 65 million inhabitants, first tourist destination in the world (around 7 million visitors/month), hosting 50 million visitors in one month :nuts: !!! 
Despite our great hotels/tourist capacities and our airports/transportations infrastructures amongst the best ones in the world, it would be impossible to manage !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*All group matches can be played at venues, which're within short distances of each other, Qatar will be representing the wishes and hopes of the region. The Middle East also has the legitimate right to seek peace through football and an event like the world cup can replace the sorry story of conflicts.

A World Cup in the Mideast will create a bridge between the East and West, and have people converge in Qatar. It will also help create a better understanding of the region.

Qatar is financially strong, stable and backed by the government, this helps in making a confident bid, unlike many others, and build necessary infrastructure, especially cooling systems, for players as well as fans in time.

Qatar's 2022 World Cup bid has been further boosted by the support of the Arab Soccer Federation (ASF), which claimed that the country had the credentials to host the sport's showpiece event. A statement released by the ASF urged all football associations in the Arab world to stand by Qatar as it attempts to bring the World Cup to the Middle East for the first time in history.

Many of the facilities will then be utilised for the development of aspiring boys and girls. The use of modular and semi-modular stadiums will ensure that they do not exist as white elephants after the World Cup. Some of them can be dismantled and given to developing countries looking to renovate their sports infrastructure, this is one of the legacies left behind a World Cup in Qatar, helping realise the Fifa motto: For the Game. For the World.

To meet the international regulatory standards as part of its efforts to bring the 2020 Olympics and the 2022 World Cup to Qatar, The country has given shape to a multi-billion dollar programme to expand its transport infrastructure.
The latest projects include Doha's new airport, the formation of the long-awaited railway network and expansion of local bus services. DB International delivered an exclusive presentation of the planned railway network an its key elements, including the metro systems, long-distance passenger travel and freight transport. The rail network will be supported with an advanced public bus service, being developed by Mowasalat.
The proposed integrated railway will link Doha with Bahrain's capital Manama as well as the border of Saudi Arabia which will connect to the GCC network.

Qatar promises to create fantastic fan zones at the time of the World Cup, where people from all over the world can come ands enjoy football's showpiece event. The country is famous for its hospitality, and the visiting fans will get to know more about the Middle East and Arab culture. Qatar remains confident that, with the aid of technology, it can tide over the worries about hot weather during the time of the World Cup. The cooling technologies will be available in stadiums, training areas and fan zones, it will be done in an environmentally friendly and energy-efficient way.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

All in one city.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Doha is tipped as the region's sports capital and Qatar is, perhaps, the only Gulf nation capable of organising the biggest international events in any sports discipline, thanks to its state-of-the art facilities.

The country has been hosting major events over the past two decades, but the best in recent history was the flawless and stunning organisation of the 2006 Asian Games. The event enabled Qatar, despite its small size and limited population, to become the cynosure of all eyes in Asia and beyond. And next year Qatar will host the 2011 Asian Cup in addition to the 2011 Arab Games.

The World Cup in the Middle East for the first time is a very big statement FIFA can make. Qatar will be lighting the torch for the region. Bringing the World cup is a message to the rest of the world and a showcase for the Middle East. The bid is quite a unique and powerful concept.

It will be a historic decision to bring the World Cup to the Middle East. It is a strong selling point for Qatar. It would be a compact World Cup and people can experience each of the participating countries and their cultures. It is going to be unique for fans; it will be a family-oriented World cup.

Qatar Tourism Authority has revealed that 41 new hotels are opening in Qatar this year alone the new properties will bring 6,743 rooms this year.

More malls are being opened everywhere in Qatar and a high concentration is developing in Doha, other than that, Qatar id rebuilding its National Museum in a larger size and expanding its cultural markets in addition to the complete revival of the heritage quarters of Doha. This is all in addition to the current attractions such as the Museum of Islamic Art, Souq Waqif, Cultural Village etc.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> All in one city.


NO ITS NOT SO CAN YOU STOP REPEATING THAT AND RUINING EVERY PAGE. hno:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

@Qatar Son 333: You still didn't answer most of my "questions/comparisons" in my last post  !
(yeah, it's my turn to ask for some answers )


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> @Qatar Son 333: You still didn't answer most of my "questions/comparisons" in my last post  !
> (yeah, it's my turn to ask for some answers )


I though i did :cheers:



> It would be a compact World Cup and people can experience each of the participating countries and their cultures. It is going to be unique for fans; it will be a family-oriented World cup.


And remember here in the GCC and the Arab world in general, when a country needs backing, a lot of countries will pitch up to help in any way possible.

The previous information i typed myself from personal research, and here is a link from a very genuine source FIFA

Qatar is bidding to host the FIFA World Cup™ in 2022. A World Cup in
Qatar would be the first global sporting event ever to be hosted in the
Middle East.

Qatar is truly in the Middle, not in the East or West, and within
reach for fans all around the globe. Indeed, only Qatar can guarantee
everybody fine broadcasting times on TV and the Internet.

By taking place in Qatar, the World Cup™ will for the first time come
to a region brimming with sporting potential and passion. *More than 435
million Middle Easterners will be waiting for the Game in 2022.*

*The Qatar 2022 World Cup™ will be compact - to the benefit of the
fans, FIFA and the environment.

Qatar's compact games plan would save fans travel time and money as well
as reducing the impact on the environment. Renewable technologies and
architecturally advanced venues and facilities built to the highest
environmental standards would also ensure players and fans alike enjoy
each match in a cool environment. *

Qatar is committed to using and developing eco-friendly technologies
for stadiums that can then be adopted in other countries. After the 2022
World Cup, part of each modular stadium will be reduced in size to be
used as permanent stadiums; the other part will be used as stand modules
to be re-erected in other Asian countries in collaboration with Reach
Out to Asia, helping the spirit of the tournament live on across the
continent.

And, naturally, fans from around the world would experience the magic of
traditional Arab hospitality and leave Qatar with a new understanding of
the Middle East.

The FIFA World Cup™ in the region would bring greater unity and
understanding between peoples from every continent, perfectly reflecting
the FIFA slogan *"For the Game; for the World"*.


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

As much as I love Qatar and want the best for them, sometimes I think the best for them is not to host the world cup. It would ruin the country, in my opinion. They will grow far too quickly and between you and me I kind of like the present-day peacefulness about Qatar. Its not as condensed as Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Kuwait City or Riyadh. So I hope they dont turn bad because of this 2022 fiasco. 

Having said that, a WC in the Gulf would be nice. 

From a logistic point of view, theres only one way Qatar can pull this off...

1. A bridge between Bahrain and Qatar to serve for guests who will stay in Bahrain and commute between the 2 countries for WC matches.

2. A bridge between Abu Dhabi and Qatar to serve for guests who will stay in UAE and commute between the 2 countries for WC matches.

3. The basic building blocks and foundations for creating, within the time-frame of 10 years, 5 major cities in a country that isn't half the size of New Jersey. Sounds impossible, doesnt it? But we're talking Al-Khor, Al-Shamal, Al-Wakrah, Al-Doha and Al-Rayyan all being cities within their own limits. Hardly gonna happen, in my opinion. Probably the toughest task of all.

4. You will need to invest billions and billions on an infrastructure that would not only cater for MILLIONS of tourists but also the expanding local and expat population within the country. A DB light rail system aint gonna cut it, Im afraid. 

5. The climate is impossible. People are gonna have strokes, pass out, etc. 

========

Look, at first I was optimistic. But the more I think about it, the more I believe we're trying to achieve something that present-day technology will not assist us with. 

By 2156, perhaps Qatar will be able to host a world cup and olympics at the same time. But now, its just a dream.

And besides, ask yourself... Do you want your country to be ruined or drained of its wealth for the sake of a world cup? Id put other things ahead in terms of priority. Yeah football is a beautiful game but not worth taking a country's economy down. Qatar will lose more than it will gain from this event. Not worth it...

Why didnt Qatar ask UAE to be co-hosts? Sometimes I think its an ego problem. I mean if UAE was in it, the prospect of hosting a WC would be a lot more realistic than this current concept. Imagine Rhode Island hosting all WC matches in 94.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

It is one city. Doha 1.2 million. 

The rest of Qatar makes up 400,000. Why is this so hard to understand?

A FIFA World Cup requires a country not one city. Otherwise we could just host the whole show in Sydney or London, many times larger than Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Kuwaiti said:


> 1. A bridge between Bahrain and Qatar to serve for guests who will stay in Bahrain and commute between the 2 countries for WC matches.
> 
> 2. A bridge between Abu Dhabi and Qatar to serve for guests who will stay in UAE and commute between the 2 countries for WC matches.


A bridge between Bahrain and Qatar in U/C and a bridge between Qatar and UAE is planned, but we don't need to rely on them, New Doha International Airport will open next year.



Kuwaiti said:


> 3. The basic building blocks and foundations for creating, within the time-frame of 10 years, 5 major cities in a country that isn't half the size of New Jersey. Sounds impossible, doesnt it? But we're talking Al-Khor, Al-Shamal, Al-Wakrah, Al-Doha and Al-Rayyan all being cities within their own limits. Hardly gonna happen, in my opinion. Probably the toughest task of all.


As i said before, its going to be a compact, Family-oriented event, that sounds peaceful enough. (refer to my previous post)



Kuwaiti said:


> 4. You will need to invest billions and billions on an infrastructure that would not only cater for MILLIONS of tourists but also the expanding local and expat population within the country. A DB light rail system aint gonna cut it, Im afraid.


Well its the Rail system along with the Road network, bus transport etc
The Doha 2020 Olympic bid and Qatar 2022 World Cup bid is in complete alignment with the Qatar 2030 National Vision.

and besides, the country has so much cash in their pockets they cant keep their hands away from it, so they throw it everywhere, such things as buying Harrods, Launching a new Qatari satellite named "Eshail", these are news from this week alone. 


Kuwaiti said:


> 5. The climate is impossible. People are gonna have strokes, pass out, etc.


Again, read past posts, A new environmentally friendly and energy-efficient cooling systems will be implemented in all stadiums, training areas and fan zones. the technology is set to cool the hot desert temperature of 40 Celsius to around 27 Celsius which is convenient for the players and fans.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *All group matches can be played at venues, which're within short distances of each other, Qatar will be representing the wishes and hopes of the region. The Middle East also has the legitimate right to seek peace through football and an event like the world cup can replace the sorry story of conflicts.*


*

Sorry, I keep hearing this and it sounds awfully presumptuous. What makes you think that most visitors wouldn't want to first go to say Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, or even Iran, Iraq, or KSA (when all three get the various social/political ships in order to to speak that would make them viable host). I have never been to one but I think for visitors part of the fun of going to a WC is traveling different regions and cities of a nation and experiencing a variety within a nation. Is hanging out in the Doha metropolitan area really going to provide that for people? Is that really going to be as rich an experience as saying traveling to the major cities of those other nations? Heck, even the land/cities of the UAE seems extremely varied and diverse by when contrasted with Qatar. 

It is talked about holding the hopes of a region but yet a measly million locals could have fun and take pride in such an event in regards to many tens of millions of people in the other cases. Why award an event to a populace of only one million (natives that is) when you can spread the joy to a nation of 20, 40, or +60 million people?




A World Cup in the Mideast will create a bridge between the East and West, and have people converge in Qatar. It will also help create a better understanding of the region

Click to expand...

:| If that hasn't worked the other way for decades I have my doubts.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

In other news, Australia 2018 have reduced its bid to Sydney, a city of 4 million plus, which will stage all World Cup matches.
England 2018 have followed their lead by reducing their bid to London which will need to build only a few new venues.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mock all you want Mo Rush, the Decision will be made by the 24 Member Fifa executive committee.

Here is a quick map i drew.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Sorry, I keep hearing this and it sounds awfully presumptuous. What makes you think that most visitors wouldn't want to first go to say Turkey, Morocco, Egypt, or even Iran, Iraq, or KSA (when all three get the various social/political ships in order to to speak that would make them viable host). I have never been to one but I think for visitors part of the fun of going to a WC is traveling different regions and cities of a nation and experiencing a variety within a nation. Is hanging out in the Doha metropolitan area really going to provide that for people? Is that really going to be as rich an experience as saying traveling to the major cities of those other nations? Heck, even the land/cities of the UAE seems extremely varied and diverse by when contrasted with Qatar.
> 
> It is talked about holding the hopes of a region but yet a measly million locals could have fun and take pride in such an event in regards to many tens of millions of people in the other cases. Why award an event to a populace of only one million (natives that is) when you can spread the joy to a nation of 20, 40, or +60 million people?


KSA & Iran: Sharia Law problem, Alcohol strictly banned, Women issues, Terrorism.
Iraq: War, Terrorism.
Egypt: Over population problems, Bad Quality, Bad Funding, Too many local problems.
Turkey & Morocco: No comment, i don't have enough information about them.
Qatar: So far, Expect Amazing  .

And besides, most of the Fans would be from the Arab countries and specifically Saudi Arabian's, Football crazies.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Nobody is mocking Qatar. We all know Qatar and Doha are amazing, with amazing sports events already hosted, world class sports venues in Doha and an amazing future.

What we would like those blinded by nationalism to understand is that Qatar only has ONE "major" city,when a World Cup requires 8-10 host cities.

Of course Doha could be a host city, and host 1 or possible even 2 venues, but NO, a city CANNOT host an entire World Cup, which is, faffling and wafflings aside, what Qatar is proposing.

Can you understand that cities like London, Manchester, Sydney, Melbourne, already with tons of venues and potential venues are only like to host 1 or 2 world venues i.e. 8 - 15 matches, NOT 64 matches Qatar is proposing in a country less than 20% the size of London.

Are we at least on the same page?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

A perfect example of Family-Oriented Match, no alcohol was at this match and people had fun.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ I don't think international football fans need be taught the virtues of having "fun" at alcohol free football games. Most are not children and no how to enjoy themselves properly be it with alcohol or without, that is not the point. 

The larger point for most I think would be that they wouldn't want it to be denied to them as if they are children who can't be expected to make the right decision to drink in moderation.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok WC 2022 can go to Qatar if you promise to support 2026 Monaco - San Marino bid.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Where they are going to sleep (what is the hotels capacity of Quatar ??)
> 
> For example, it would be like Paris (10,5 million inhabitants) hosting 8 million visitors in the same time.. = IMPOSSIBLE !
> Paris, as the most visited city on earth, hosts around 2,8 millions visitors per month, and could hardly host much more !


realy !! Mecca city receive more than 3 million Muslims in same time (During Haj days) and in area less than 5 km where all these millions eat and sleep in this small area and every thing going well every year even the transports there is weak and no compare with Doha transports or hotels not this even in Ramadan (one month) mecca receive more than 15 million muslims during 30 days  Also Dubai receive millions visitors during the festival days and Doha used to hosting big events over the past years did not make from scratch.

Olympic games event much larger than worldcup and everybody saw Doha 2016 result and how it is was close to Chicago, Madrid and tokyo but in world cup bid the qataris learned much of their experience in Doha 2016 and they determined to surprise the world as it is in their campaign ( EXPECT AMAZING ) so guys prepare yourselves to december surprise


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

fizicki neradnik said:


> Ok WC 2022 can go to Qatar if you promise to support 2026 Monaco - San Marino bid.


:lol: I laughed out loud on this one

Now serious. I already wrote here that there is no possibility for Qatar to get this, in bidding for same Cup as USA and AUS are bidding... *Australia *is new world's football power, and with great infrastructure already there, and with fact that they never hosted it, they are favourites and will get it... I, personally, would like to watch WC here in *USA*, but this is possible in 2030 (as I already explained who's getting 2022), I think. So, Australia is getting it...

maybe, in some crazy combination, four *Arabic* countries could have bid together, get direct places in WC (take one place out of *UEFA *{13}, *CAF *{4}, *CONMEBOL *{3.5} and *AFC *{3.5}), had their borders opened for that month, each country builds 3 stadiums (enough for two groups) and they could get it (Qatar, Oman, UAE ans KSA)... but like this - :nono:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> Or it could be because the IOC preferred Tokyo, Madrid, Rome or Cape Town, and FIFA preferred the US or Australia. Just a thought, ya know. :nuts:


Lets talk more Olympicish, 5 cities can be shortlisted, its a regular thing, why did they shortlist 4 only ? and one of the 4 cities (RIO) scored 6.4 in the IOC score while Doha which was NOT shortlisted (although it was supposed to) scored 6.9 which is one point less to Chicago which scored 7.0 . Why not shortlisted ? i know we wouldnt have got it anyways, no city got it from the first time. conclusion and everyone in Doha knows this, Racism.

No a bit more Soccerish, (and this is in general not just RobH), your Population/city argument is not working, no, its not, we are not debating if Qatar can handle it or not, we are talking about how Qatar will get 2022, because the chances of Qatar are in the hands of 24 people with already 2 guaranteed too vote for Qatar. so leave the population/city problem FOR THE OFFICIALS and focus on how this compact family-oriented world cup will dazzle everyone, Expect Amazing.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> London - 12 million - 2 venues
> Sao Paulo - 12 million - 1 venue
> Cape Town - 3.3 million - 1 venue
> Durban - 3.5 million - 1 venue
> ...


Mo Rush, a few years ago no one thought an African country could host the world cup, let alone a country which still suffers the effects of apartheid and a history of a black human rights file, Morocco didn't get it, Egypt didn't either. but South Africa got it.

So why not Qatar ? sure its a first, everyone was shocked about SA as for robbery and such, and USA 1994 everyone was skeptical about it and look at them now.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Lets talk more Olympicish, 5 cities can be shortlisted, its a regular thing, why did they shortlist 4 only ? and one of the 4 cities (RIO) scored 6.4 in the IOC score while Doha which was NOT shortlisted (although it was supposed to) scored 6.9 which is one point less to Chicago which scored 7.0 . Why not shortlisted ? i know we wouldnt have got it anyways, no city got it from the first time. conclusion and everyone in Doha knows this, Racism.


I was under the impression it was because Doha proposed an October Olympics. But thank you for correcting me. :lol:



> No a bit more Soccerish, (and this is in general not just RobH), your Population/city argument is not working, no, its not, we are not debating if Qatar can handle it or not, we are talking about how Qatar will get 2022, because the chances of Qatar are in the hands of 24 people with already 2 guaranteed too vote for Qatar.


If you don't want to debate it, fine, but that doesn't mean mine and others' arguments are not working. You compare Qatar's proposal to any past world cup or any of their competitors and there are huge questions about logistics and legacy. I'm sorry, but I haven't seen any posts here which even begin to answer these questions.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ You didn't just compare Qatar with USA? Do you honestly think that those cities cant build more stadiums? They don't what to because WC have to be spread around the country and please enough with South Africa. It is a large country and they still have a lot of problems with tickets sales. But I'm sure that everyone in Qatar would take a vacation for WC so all stadiums would be full. And lets not forget that for the first time in history this would be a family oriented WC so bringing a kid to see a game will be ordered, and any one without it(or seen drinking a beer) will be shot on spot.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> I was under the impression it was because Doha proposed an October Olympics. But thank you for correcting me. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to debate it, fine, but that doesn't mean mine and others' arguments are not working. You compare Qatar's proposal to any past world cup or any of their competitors and there are huge questions about logistics and legacy. I'm sorry, but I haven't seen any posts here which even begin to answer these questions.


Don't be racist. I will ban you.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> No a bit more Soccerish, (and this is in general not just RobH), your Population/city argument is not working, no, its not, we are not debating if Qatar can handle it or not, *we are talking about how Qatar will get 2022,* because the chances of Qatar are in the hands of 24 people with already 2 guaranteed too vote for Qatar. so leave the population/city problem FOR THE OFFICIALS and focus on how this compact family-oriented world cup will dazzle everyone, Expect Amazing.


I can see you & other Qataris being very disappointed come December.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar will donate 170,000 stadium seats to developing countries and will share their groundbreaking cooling technologies with the rest of the world.

http://www.qnaol.net/QNAEn/News_bulletin/Sports/Pages/10-05-13-2309_932_0078.aspx


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

FIFA don't want empty stadiums in the World Cup.

Tickets purchased fo WC2010

*S.A. 1,150,000*
USA 130,000
UK 97,000
Australia 43,000
Germany 40,000
Mexico 36,000
Japan 22,000
Brazil 18,000
Canada 17,000
Switzerland 16,000. 

Qatar will need to purchase many tickets to fill the stadiums. I think the ENTIRE POPULATION of Catar have to buy tickets. Oh wait! Women are allowed into the stadium? What is the male population of Qatar?


----------



## Kuwaiti (Sep 24, 2005)

I've answered Qatar Son 333 on how this project COULD work.

But he failed to reply to me. Maybe he doesn't wanna acknowledge what has to be done in order to make this bid feasible.

But in defense for Qatar's bid, here are the possible ways to make this project feasible:

1. Get another country involved. Invite the UAE to the bid. 

2. Build a second International Airport in Qatar. One International Airport is not enough.

3. Build a bridge to Bahrain that would cater for roads and high-speed railways that go all the way to Bahrain International Airport. 

4. Build a bridge to Abu Dhabi that would cater for roads and high-speed railways that go all the way to Abu Dhabi and Dubai International Airports. 

*The fact the video promotion spoke about a '30 minute drive from Bahrain' means it should be at the top of the agenda, unlike Qatar Son 333 thinking it doesnt have to be.

5. Overground, light rail and underground rail systems for every "city" Qatar intends to build. 

6. Expand 2030 road projects by 200%. 

7. Night matches ONLY. No day time or sunset matches.

8. Air conditioned environments, let alone stadiums! And a backup generator system if anything goes wrong and it will bloody go wrong I assure you.

9. GCC economy has to pitch in but there has to be something in it for us as well. 

10. A nuclear winter could do the trick.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Bezzi said:


> FIFA don't want empty stadiums in the World Cup.
> 
> Tickets purchased fo WC2010
> 
> ...


I will tell you how it will happen, since Qatar is small everyone-everywhere in Qatar CAN make it to ANY stadium. as to what happened in the Doha Asian games 2006, Large companies in Qatar buy large amounts of tickets and give them to employees, this is "what happens" in Qatar. and yes women are allowed into the stadiums !! what type of question is that !!!.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> well Qatar isnt too much smaller than belgium and netherlands


Yes it is (*20 times smaller*) !!

Netherlands: 16,5 million inhabitants
Belgium: 10,6 million inhabitants

Quatar: 1,4 million inhabitants

Even Brussels (2,7 million) or Amsterdam (2,3 million) are much larger than Quatar is !

Quatar is more comparable to Luxembourg ! (maybe the Luxembourg should also submit a bid alone in the near future) :lol:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ LAND SIZE !! NOT POP.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ OK, so Quatar is *7 times smaller* than Belgium + Netherlands !

But, unlike the land size, the population size is much more relevant when it comes to the WC, since it's directly connected with the number of host cities / stadiums (and the capability to fill them) and also the capability to host a large number of foreign supporters (more than 1 million when the WC is hosted in Europe) in terms of infrastructures (hotels, transportations etc) !


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> If Doha and Qatar in general doesn't get both/either 2020 Olympics, 2022 World cup.
> 
> FIFA and the IOC will be declared as racist's, because Cairo and Doha had bid for the Olympics, both failed. Morocco and Egypt had bid for the World cup, they also failed.
> So is this a message that the Arab/Muslim world would never get the World-wide Sport events ? we will see this in December and in the Doha 2020 Candidate bid.


Unfortunately, crying racism isnt going to help. You have made some valid points regarding Qatars right to bid, but to claim racism if they do not give you the WC or Olympics is going way too far.

Its not about what religion or race the country is, its about the strongest bid. Not the most money, but the strongest bid, commercially, logistically and the best chance to be a successfuly event all around.

Do not claim racism as a reason to tarnish organisations, especially based on many valid points against Qatars individual bid for the WC and its 2020 OG bid. You need to earn it, not sit back and wait for it to come, placing blame on others when its not won.

Qatar has a chance to host a WC but not on its own, for many reasons already stated.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ LAND SIZE !! NOT POP.


Please refrain from using caps.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Yes it is (*20 times smaller*) !!
> 
> Netherlands: 16,5 million inhabitants
> Belgium: 10,6 million inhabitants
> ...


I was mean in size also Qatar has mention in their file there will be 400 million person live in middle east and can join the world cup at any time even the numbers you talking about isnt a reason to reject Qatar file so find some thing in fifa condition can be used to reject Qatar file and wait 2 dec.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Unfortunately, crying racism isnt going to help. You have made some valid points regarding Qatars right to bid, but to claim racism if they do not give you the WC or Olympics is going way too far.
> 
> Its not about what religion or race the country is, its about the strongest bid. Not the most money, but the strongest bid, commercially, logistically and the best chance to be a successfuly event all around.
> 
> ...


Qatar will win 2022 bid and this will not change our view how fifa and some others is racism. What bring Australia team in Asia seats !! and why europ has all these seats till todays !! while Asia & Africa fighting on few seats they has long history of racism. 

Qatar and some other growing nations expose the policy of racism in politics and wars through a free media like Al-Jazeera and Qatar still request to clean UN and change security souncil seats and to equitably distributed they also Qatar do in other fields including sport, Qatar yesterday announced will provide strong support for developing countries so they can bid on large events the sport for everyone and anyone has right to host it or play it no more racism.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> Qatar will win 2022 bid


Like i said before, there is going to be some disappointed Qataris on here come December. :lol:


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

very true, but im sure they will desert this forum when they dont win the 2022 bid


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Thought this was interesting

Qatar = 11,437 km2
Sydney = 12,144 km2


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Wezza said:


> Like i said before, there is going to be some disappointed Qataris on here come December. :lol:


well this topic for Qatar file and it is supporters we dont need such comment here.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Thought this was interesting
> 
> Qatar = 11,437 km2
> Sydney = 12,144 km2


Racism post & reply !! Qatar is our country since thousands years and we are happy with it and we have right to bid on any events I dont want to reply same way and I remind you what is (Australia) and who it is native population and where you come from with your racism to Australia, Qatar large by it is Acts ok !!.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> Qatar will win 2022 bid and this will not change our view how fifa and some others is racism. What bring Australia team in Asia seats !! and why europ has all these seats till todays !! while Asia & Africa fighting on few seats they has long history of racism.


Because biggest amount of high quality teams comes from Europe and because Europe is biggest market for football? I can't believe that you actually are playing racism card here. It's very sad to read stuff like this.. i really hope that people like those on this thread don't have the same views and opinions as rest of the Qatari population.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> well this topic for Qatar file and it is supporters we dont need such comment here.


Perhaps if you weren't so cocky in saying that you WILL get 2022, you would get such comments.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Because biggest amount of high quality teams comes from Europe and because Europe is biggest market for football? I can't believe that you actually are playing racism card here. It's very sad to read stuff like this.. i really hope that people like those on this thread don't have the same views and opinions as rest of the Qatari population.


that not ture even england didnt win world cup since long time well then why south america dont have seats such as europ if it is the rule !! well man if you are taking all your rights of course you will not feel how the people in Asia and Africa feel that very simple.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> that not ture even england didnt win world cup since long time well then why south america dont have seats such as europ if it is the rule !! well man if you are taking all your rights of course you will not feel how the people in Asia and Africa feel that very simple.


I give up..


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Kuwaiti said:


> I've answered Qatar Son 333 on how this project COULD work.
> 
> But he failed to reply to me. Maybe he doesn't wanna acknowledge what has to be done in order to make this bid feasible.
> 
> ...


This is the only way I see small countries hosting the World Cup. That is what Belgium and Netherlands is doing. Qatar should do the same. The Gulf World Cup (Qatar, UAE and Bahrain) would be much more viable, with games in the major cities: Manama, Doha, Abu Dhabi, Dubai... Together, the bid would be much more stronger.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

CNN 14 May
FIFA president Sepp Blatter, in Zurich Friday.

So, are their plans nothing more than a mirage in the desert? 

Well, perhaps not quite. Qatar has a high-tech secret weapon.

Their bid proposes to build nine new fully air-conditioned open-air stadiums, both on the pitch and in the spectator area, that work using solar power.

Solar thermal collectors and photovoltaic panels on the outside the stadiums and on their roofs will mine energy from the blazing Qatari sun. 

It will be used to chill water, which in turn will cool air before it is blown through the stadium, keeping pitch temperatures below 27 C (80 F).

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/05/14/qatar.world.cup.solar.cooling/

God bless you Mr Blatter


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> that not ture even england didnt win world cup since long time well then why south america dont have seats such as europ if it is the rule !! well man if you are taking all your rights of course you will not feel how the people in Asia and Africa feel that very simple.


Because UEFA is by far the most powerful confederation of the FIFA (11 out of the 12 former FIFA presidents are from UEFA), because UEFA holds the largest amount of federations (53; they are only 10 in South America for example), because UEFA, indeed, has the most successful teams and leagues (hosting the best players from all around the world), because Football, FIFA and the World Cup were created by europeans (England & France) etc etc etc


And about your "racism thing", may I remind you that FIFA, such as the IOC, is a confederation of members from the whole planet, which means that the executive committee is compounded of voting members from all around the world, including muslim/arab countries...So, If these muslim members of the executive committee don't want to vote for a Quatari bid, don't you believe that there are certainly some other reasons than racism  ??


Here is the FIFA Executive Committee (with 3 French members :banana:, Tahiti being a French overseas territory) :


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow this thread almost deserves a lock. They went from arguments straight to paranoia and insults. Also its getting more difficult to understand what you are writing.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

im sure it wouldnt be argumental if qatarson and qatar son 333 would stop proclaiming that they WILL host the world cup, honestly, its getting annoying.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

The whole suggestion of crying racism if they don't get the World Cup is just ludicrous. It's nothing to do with racism & everything to do with the members deciding that another country was more capable.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

we was there and we will get it

Again thanks for all intolerant and ignorant who try to respond and participate.

And I still ask my brothers/friends not to respond to them

Thank you


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Go Qatar, I'm with YOU!!! :banana::cheer:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> we was there and we will get it
> 
> Again thanks for all intolerant and ignorant who try to respond and participate.
> 
> ...


LOL! The only ignorant ones are you Qataris who keep saying you WILL get it. :nuts: Yes, you have a chance but no more than any other bidding nation. :bash:


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> LOL! The only ignorant ones are you Qataris who keep saying you WILL get it. :nuts: Yes, you have a chance but no more than any other bidding nation. :bash:


its our right to be proud of it and sure we will get it
do you mind???
and do you think i was talking about you when i said ignorant? well if you think you are then you are :lol:
every 1 know him self MR

are why you bother your self and tention to what we says lool be cool man and  
do you want my advice if you think we are dreaming then let us why you bother your self :nuts:

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to whoever deleted my posts ... I see you let a dumbass accuse me of being racist, yet I can't say anything back? What a joke - nearly as funny as Qatar's bid.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Wezza said:


> LOL! The only ignorant ones are you Qataris who keep saying you WILL get it. :nuts: Yes, you have a chance but no more than any other bidding nation. :bash:


please show some respect to your self and dont write in wrong topic have you notic your self writing in Qatar topic or not yet ! Qatar will not stop it is bid for some haters & racists and you guys not welcome in our topic anymore till learning to respect other bids.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

qatarson said:


> please show some respect to your self and dont write in wrong topic have you notic your self writing in Qatar topic or not yet ! Qatar will not stop it is bid for some haters & racists and you guys not welcome in our topic anymore.


ياخي اتمنى تكبر عقلك لا تكون جاهل نفسهم
خلهم يقولون الي يقولون لا تردون عليهم
اذا في واحد تحس انه سال سؤال مهم وتحس انه جاد جاوبه اما واحد ما عنده سالفه خله يولي

اتمنى ترد عليه وتسايره او انك تحقره

تقبل مروري


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> its our right to be proud of it and sure we will get it
> do you mind???
> and do you think i was talking about you when i said ignorant? well if you think you are then you are :lol:
> every 1 know him self MR
> ...


Where did i say you shouldn't be proud? hno:

I am saying that the way you guys are acting (I.e. saying you WILL get the WC 2022), you are coming across as arrogant & cocky. If you say things like that, you are bound to get shut down.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> please show some respect to your self and dont write in wrong topic have you notic your self writing in Qatar topic or not yet ! Qatar will not stop it is bid for some haters & racists and you guys not welcome in our topic anymore till learning to respect other bids.


Sorry but i cannot decipher anything out of that.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

love-qatar said:


> its our right to be proud of it and sure we will get it
> do you mind???
> and do you think i was talking about you when i said ignorant? well if you think you are then you are :lol:
> every 1 know him self MR
> ...


of course it is our right and we didnt wrote in silly things in their topics and they attack our file here even we see many negative things in other bid such as australia file everyone notic today that they sent their file in enveloped in kangaroo skin where other bids do it is best to use technology to safe natural but we isnt like them of course.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Wezza said:


> Sorry but i cannot decipher anything out of that.


get your face outside our topic
Fuori il nostro argomento
اقلب وجهك برا الموضوع


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza can i ask you some thing?
Do you have something important you want to say?
Please, say something useful or dont involved. Thank you


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> get your face outside our topic
> Fuori il nostro argomento
> اقلب وجهك برا الموضوع





love-qatar said:


> Wezza can i ask you some thing?
> Do you have something important you want to say?
> Please, say something useful or dont involved. Thank you


I will be involved in whatever topic i wish to be involved in & there's nothing you can do about it. You just don't like hearing the truth.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> You just don't like hearing the truth.


The problem that you dont know the truth
post what you want in any where
but i hope you post real things and true information


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Get your face out! :lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Wezza said:


> I will be involved in whatever topic i wish to be involved in & there's nothing you can do about it. You just don't like hearing the truth.


I see you understand it now !!! we dnot want to hear your mockery and I told administration about this.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It's seriously the truth though. When you're so confident you're going to win, people are going to mock your bid. Don't get so cocky, don't be so arrogant and naive and you won't be so disappointed if you don't win. I can just imagine it, you will be suggesting that FIFA Officials are racist baffoons (just like you said I was racist for comparing size of a country, with the size of a city...)


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

thanks 
qatarson
Wezza
Dimethyltryptamine 
wish to read something beneficial to the public
Thanks again


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> please show some respect to your self and dont write in wrong topic have you notic your self writing in Qatar topic or not yet ! Qatar will not stop it is bid for some haters & racists and you guys not welcome in our topic anymore till learning to respect other bids.


You can't ban a person from a topic. fool.

In no way have I seen any rascism at all in this thread, what a joke!? Please GTFO and get a brain.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> You can't ban a person from a topic. fool.
> 
> In no way have I seen any rascism at all in this thread, what a joke!? Please GTFO and get a brain.


well we dont need more talk outside the topic do you have anything about supporting Qatar bid !


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> well we dont need more talk outside the topic do you have anything about supporting Qatar bid !


No I'll give my opinion though.

This bid is the most idiotic waste of money I've ever seen.
For a country so small it's almost impossible.

I mean Melbourne's population a city at 4mil is double the size of the country! What a joke.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> No I'll give my opinion though.
> 
> This bid is the most idiotic waste of money I've ever seen.
> For a country so small it's almost impossible.
> ...


have you done !
when you have the spirit of sport Australia maybe can win.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Solopop said:


> No I'll give my opinion though.
> 
> This bid is the most idiotic waste of money I've ever seen.
> For a country so small it's almost impossible.
> ...


Thanks Solopop i recpect your opinion
we will still suport out bid and for sure will will suport your country bid
good luck for us and you
and we all will know in 2 Dec who will win and host the WC


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

qatarson said:


> I see you understand it now !!! we dnot want to hear your mockery and I told administration about this.


What mockery might that be?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> have you done !
> when you have the spirit of sport Australia maybe can win.


Australia is the sporting country of the world.

In the international rankings of sport cities.

Melbourne was 1st with Sydney 5th.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> Australia is the sporting country of the world.
> 
> In the international rankings of sport cities.
> 
> Melbourne was 1st with Sydney 5th.


we have no problem with australia and we are in Qatar topic but you guys attack us here in our topic you dont support our bid and you keep posting ironic posts and if Austrlia win it we will congratulate you but till 2 dec please keep the competition clean.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> we have no problem with australia and we are in Qatar topic but you guys attack us here in our topic you dont support our bid and you keep posting ironic posts and if Austrlia win it we will congratulate you but till 2 dec please keep the competition clean.


Attacking you? We're attacking the bid because it's idiotic, and you guys just get in the way...


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Solopop said:


> We're attacking the bid because it's idiotic, and you guys just get in the way...


Thanks again Solopop :applause:
:cheers:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^^
> 
> and?
> 
> ...


that nice of course we love Australia seriously and we wish better for them but we are now talking with you as one of our competitors of course we will not vote for you and our country next to your country in same bid that will not happen.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

The history of Qatar football dates back to the late 1940's. Oil workers brought the game here and it soon caught the imagination of the local men, despite the country possessing a tiny population. The growth of the game in Qatar has been amazing. Sports disciplines like horse-racing, falconry and dhow boat sailing have all been a strong presence in the country, but football emerged as the most popular sport within no time.
The first club was Al Najah, was launched in 1950 while the first major tournament was organised in Dukhan a year later.
The Qatar League was started in 1963-64 season and a lot of professional players have enriched the competition over the years. The Qatar Football Association was formed in 1960 and officially recognised by FIFA in 1972.

1992: Lost to eventual winners Spain in the quarterfinal of Barcelona Olympics. It is widely regarded as the best performance ever.
1992 and 2004: Won the Gulf Cup.
1981: Finished runners-up in the FIFA Under-20 World Cup.
1984,1986,1992,1994,1998: Finished runners-up in the AFC U-17 Championship.
2006: Won the Gold medal in Asian Games.
1980,1984,1988,1992,1996,2000,2004,2007: Qualified for the Asian Cup finals.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

even we was close to win the youth world cup 1981 in Australia and we will not forget how the Australians was at our side in the final match.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*You might ask "why Germany would support Qatar ?"*

_Reason: Qatar Railways_

(And the plan is old, they added the links the the 12 stadiums.)










*You might ask why "France would support Qatar ?"*

_Reason: Qatar-Bahrain Causeway_ 

(Design here is also old, a railway track has been added)










*You might ask "why Turkey would support Qatar ?"*

_Reason: New Doha International Airport_


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

yes all of them is our partners in making this event and they knows if Qatar didnt win it there will be no need of these projects which worth more than 50 billion for brasil their president supported us he willing to get contract in building the new stadiums with british & german companies.

normaly the world cup is bring money to fifa and hosting country but in Qatar file there many of our partners will get large share so they support this file.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Qatar Son 333 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ You forgot to mention its the FIRST 3D MATCH EVER off course alongside the HD and Normal channels. amazingly Alkass Tv got the rights for the 2011 Asian cup, i guess this will help the channel spread a lot.
> ...


Actually, it is the First Official 3D Match to go on television, in the UK it was just a trial. here it was official, AlKass got the title of the First Channel to officially have a live 3D match on. An Arab, Middle eastern, Global first.

oh and the World cup will also be in 3D on Al-Jazeera Sport.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

and yet nothing changes the fact that one city of 1.2 million cannot host more than 2 world cup venues. Cities with 200k-500k lucky to get 1 venue.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> and yet nothing changes the fact that one city of 1.2 million cannot host more than 2 world cup venues. Cities with 200k-500k lucky to get 1 venue.


 that wrong Doha only will be over 3.5 million in 2022 that mean more than cape town now and of course when it is choosen was less than this and as you repeat this point many times I reconfirm Qatar has seat there and many supporters


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

and Cape Town only has 1 venue. Doha as stated above even with 3.5 million will at most get 2.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Any source for that population projections? Does anyone else know of any other city in the world that gained 2,3 million people in 12 years.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Technically Doha does have 2 stadiums proposed, Al-Arabi Stadium and Qatar Stadium.

@ Fizicki, well for the 2016 Olympic bid the population of Qatar was projected to be 2,600,000. at the time of the bid the population just crossed a million.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

It's incredible how 2, 3 spoiled kids can irritate you so much that you wish for entire country to fail with their bid


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> and Cape Town only has 1 venue. Doha as stated above even with 3.5 million will at most get 2.


London called Greates London do you know what this mean ? it is mean there other cities inside connected with london city and I been there many times and I know very well what this term means and london can have 3 easly as well Greates Doha has many cities connected to doha city inculde Rayyan city and Garrafah city these cities independent but connected with the capital so Doha easly can get 3 as london.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> It's incredible how 2, 3 spoiled kids can irritate you so much that you wish for entire country to fail with their bid


respect your self please does not need to show your hatred


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

fizicki neradnik said:


> ^^ Any source for that population projections? Does anyone else know of any other city in the world that gained 2,3 million people in 12 years.


yes all middle eastern countries do when you mary in west you only marry one wife and most of you there like to have 1-3 childs only but here is different coz we are marry more than one wife and most of us like get childerns between 4-12 child and some has 24  coz he has 4 wifes lol


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> respect your self please does not need to show your hatred


To who am i showing hatred? All i see here is you guys hating and insulting everyone who doesn't say "Qatar > rest of the world".


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> To who am i showing hatred? All i see here is you guys hating and insulting everyone who doesn't say "Qatar > rest of the world".


nobody called you spoiled kids and everyone respect you and dealing with you as mature man so respect the others even you dont like their opinion.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Question:
Outdoor Stadiums with this "high tech cooling system".

Has this been tested yet?
Does it work in a practical stadium environment?
How does the wind affect?
How does it effect the heat index?
Spectators..Will they be Cooler?Hotter?
What do the footballers think?
Can it really turn a 40deg temp outside into 27deg inside?

None of these questions(and many more) can possibly be answered until it is tested in a real stadium environment.

If it hasnt been tested,there is no way ...no way,that FIFA can award the WC to Qatar.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> nobody called you spoiled kids and everyone respect you and dealing with as mature man so respect the others even you dont like their opinion.


I give up... you attack every single person who tries to say something about Qatar bid and you already got this thread closed for months. Keep on with the good job :cheers:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Question:
> Outdoor Stadiums with this "high tech cooling system".
> 
> Has this been tested yet?
> ...


good question we like avenue people well this bid like anyother bid there is venues and stadiums found and some will be upgraded or will be constructing in 12 years so there very long period longer than the period obtained by the South Africa and we will be abel constructing these stadiums and test it years befor the event.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> Question:
> Outdoor Stadiums with this "high tech cooling system".
> 
> Has this been tested yet?
> ...


ExSydney, you answers could be found below.

"The bid unveiled five carbon-neutral, air-conditioned stadia in Dubai yesterday. The five stadiums were revealed alongside a showcase stadium, which will be completed in July. We’re creating the showcase stadium to demonstrate the technology we’ll use to keep our stadiums, all of which are outdoors, at a cool and constant 27 degrees Celsius during the FIFA World Cup™."

SOURCE 

And here are the pictures of the "Showcase Stadium".



Mo Rush said:


>


And yes qatarson, we have had matches cooled with air-conditioning in Qatar before, but currently its not energy or environmentally friendly.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

yes..We have seen the models and heard the talk.
It still doesnt answer my question.

Has a football match been played where the temp is 45deg and the outdoor stadium is a cool 27deg?


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

So... no source? Other then "we have a lot of children" thing.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> yes..We have seen the models and heard the talk.
> It still doesnt answer my question.
> 
> Has a football match been played where the temp is 45deg and the outdoor stadium is a cool 27deg?


yes this techonlogy used existing stadiums like aspire zone and others but the new stadiums will be construction will with technology-friendly environment in next years.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ I told you about the 2016 figures, i searched for the official website for the "source" but the bad news is that the website has broken down "abandoned" since we didnt get the bid..


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

fizicki neradnik said:


> So... no source? Other then "we have a lot of children" thing.


Mo Rush Are you waiting to speak to admin !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> yes..We have seen the models and heard the talk.
> It still doesnt answer my question.
> 
> Has a football match been played where the temp is 45deg and the outdoor stadium is a cool 27deg?


From what you said i can see you "did not" read the first part of the article.

It "clearly" says it will be done by July so expect trials in JULY.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> I give up... you attack every single person who tries to say something about Qatar bid and you already got this thread closed for months. Keep on with the good job :cheers:


At least we come from civilized countries where parents teach there children to always be polite and nice, in other words "solopop" is the exact opposite, with continuous use of "bad language" that is not needed. This is obviously not a way to represent your country.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

qatarson said:


> Mo Rush Are you waiting to speak to admin !


:rofl: Why?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> From what you said i can see you "did not" read the first part of the article.
> 
> It "clearly" says it will be done by July so expect trials in JULY.


So..the answer is ..No...

How is construction going on "showcase stadium"?..Must be nearly finished?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^

I don't think its almost finished, but its indeed under construction, but the officials didn't state where it is exactly, or else i could have went to check on progress myself.

But the Cooling technologies were done here before, but the 2022 Bid proposes an entirely new way of cooling the stadium using carbon-neutral technologies. it will be implemented in the completely brand new stadiums as well as the stadiums that will be renewed.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think its almost finished, but its indeed under construction, but the officials didn't state where it is exactly, or else i could have went to check on progress myself.
> 
> Nut the Cooling technologies were done here before, but the 2022 Bid proposes an entirely new way of cooling the stadium using carbon-neutral technologies. it will be implemented in the completely brand new stadiums as well as the stadiums that will be renewed.


Aspire zone has this technology
http://www.aspirezone.qa/home/index.aspx










but the new in world cup stadiums will use the same technology with eco-friendly materials.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think its almost finished, but its indeed under construction, but the officials didn't state where it is exactly,


You have a 40,000 seat stadium currently being built in Qatar,to be finished in 6 weeks and no one knows where it is?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

qatarson said:


> Aspire zone has this technology
> http://www.aspirezone.qa/home/index.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


Large Indoor Stadiums have been airconditioned for 40 years.
Nothing new here..


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ WHAT ? no its not a 40,000 seat stadium.

Its barely a stadium ? i think it involves just a section and used to test the cooling only, its for testing ONLY. not a full scale stadium.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Large Indoor Stadiums have been airconditioned for 40 years.
> Nothing new here..


that isnt indoor it is outdoor and indoor at same time anyway you now answered your question that tehcnology can do these things since 40 years ago and will service us for next coming years.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ WHAT ? no its not a 40,000 seat stadium.
> 
> Its barely a stadium ? i think it involves just s section and used to test the cooling only, its for testing ONLY. not a full scale stadium.


Not much of a test then is it.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Yes it is a test, as it test the lower and upper tiers for temperature differences and the fields and how much time does it time to cool it down etc.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> At least we come from civilized countries where parents teach there children to always be polite and nice, in other words "solopop" is the exact opposite, with continuous use of "bad language" that is not needed. This is obviously not a way to represent your country.


I didn't insult you, unlike what you are doing to EVERY SINGLE other user here, including moderators. I simply state that you are acting like spoiled kids because you are unable to hear opinion of other people. And please don't talk about my country if you don't know anything about it. I certainly didn't comment anything on Qatar. I did a comment on Qatari bid, just like everyone else here. It's not our problem that you consider critic of you bid as sign of hostility towards you and your country. 

Cheers.

As for cooling technique.. training camps better have one as well, or 20C drop in just few hours is heart attack waiting to happen. Human body (even if the one of pro athlete) cannot cope with 90 mins of pressure under such rapid change of environment.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> I didn't insult you, unlike what you are doing to EVERY SINGLE other user here, including moderators. I simply state that you are acting like spoiled kids because you are unable to hear opinion of other people. And please don't talk about my country if you don't know anything about it. I certainly didn't comment anything on Qatar. I did a comment on Qatari bid, just like everyone else here. It's not our problem that you consider critic of you bid as sign of hostility towards you and your country.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> As for cooling technique.. training camps better have one as well, or 20C drop in just few hours is hearth attack waiting to happen. Human body (even if the one of pro athlete) cannot cope with 90 mins of pressure under such rapid change of environment.



Spicy, I was explaining only, i didn't at any time point fingers at you or anyone, but the people that do disrespect/insult they should be ashamed of themselves.

Cheers :cheers:

As for the cooling technique, Yes the Stadium, Training fields and Fan zones will all be cooled using this carbon-neutral energy efficient technology. and obviously the Transportation and Accommodation will all be air conditioned which is a normal thing here in Qatar.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

the weather today in cape twon is 34c and Doha today is 39c and next month in cape town is hoter than this month and they dont have any cooling system the Qataris is provide the cooling technology as bounce


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> the weather today in cape twon is 34c and Doha today is 39c and next month in cape town is hoter than this month and they dont have any cooling system the Qataris is provide the cooling technology as bounce


Completely wrong. 

World Cup will be played during the winter in South Africa, average high temperature for June is 18.1C and for July 17.5C. So next month will be even colder than previous one, as you can see. 

Warmest month is January (6 months away from World Cup) and its high average temperature (26.1C) isn't even close to the Qatari one (41.5).


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Completely wrong.
> 
> World Cup will be played during the winter in South Africa, average high temperature for June is 18.1C and for July 17.5C. So next month will be even colder than previous one, as you can see.
> 
> Warmest month is January (6 months away from World Cup) and its high average temperature (26.1C) isn't even close to the Qatari one (41.5).


so 17-26 is winter there ?? well in june here is max 41 and low 27 and some times is lower when it is heavy cloudy and raning like these days so still air cooling bounce option.

Yesterday was the President of Brazil watching the final match in emir cup at non-cooling stadium and the weather was so nice.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Yes the difference in temperatures here in Qatar is amazing, this is where the cooling technology comes in handy, it will cool down the Stadiums, Training fields and Fanzones to temperatures that are comfortable for players and fans. and today was weird there were no indications whatsoever that there will be heavy rain, it came out of nowhere, even forecasts where not able to detect it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> the weather today in cape twon is 34c and Doha today is 39c and next month in cape town is hoter than this month and they dont have any cooling system the Qataris is provide the cooling technology as bounce


its completely lost its mind. Cape Town's average temperature is 19 in winter.

Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

FIFA World Cup inspection work to start work in Japan and wrap up mission in Qatar









the Al-Sadd stadium with its ground-breaking outdoor air conditioning / lake images

ZURICH, May 14: Harold Mayne-Nicholls, president of the Chilean federation, will head up the inspection team which will circle the globe examining what is real and what is imagined by the nations bidding to host the World Cup finals in 2018 and 2022.

Mayne-Nicholls's delegation will include Indonesia Dali Tahir from the FIFA ethics committee as well as German Jurgen Muller who is head of event management for the world federation.

The 'tour' schedule has been calculated to take into account the various time zones, holiday seasons and likely climatic conditions. This means a start in high-tech Japan and a conclusion in air-cooled Qatar. The decision on host nations will be taken by the FIFA executive committee in Zurich in December.

The dates are: 

Jul 19-22, Japan; Jul 22-25 South Korea; Jul 26-29, Australia;

Aug 9-12: HollandBelgium; Aug 16-19, Russia; Aug 23-26, England; Aug 30-Sep 2, Spain/Portugal;

Sep 6-9, United States; Sep 13-17, Qatar.


http://www.sportsfeatures.com/socce...rt-work-in-japan-and-wrap-up-mission-in-qatar


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> London called Greates London do you know what this mean ? it is mean there other cities inside connected with london city and I been there many times and I know very well what this term means and london can have 3 easly as well Greates Doha has many cities connected to doha city inculde Rayyan city and Garrafah city these cities independent but connected with the capital so Doha easly can get 3 as london.


London has 12 million people. Six times(if not more) than the entire Qatar population.

What about this don't you understand? Are you 5?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> London has 12 million people. Six times(if not more) than the entire Qatar population.
> 
> What about this don't you understand? Are you 5?


Doha is close to 3 countries capitals with total population more than 25 million you dont understand ??


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> Doha is close to 3 countries capitals with total population more than 25 million you dont understand ??


Luxembourg borders countries with 160 million people (and rest of the Europe is just as near) and it is connected to them with high speed highways and railways. Should they host it?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

FIFA president gives backing to Qatar's 2022 World Cup bid.

FIFA president Sepp Blatter has given a boost to the region as a major sporting venue with his support of Qatar's bid to host the 2022 World Cup.

Significantly it came on the eve of Dubai hosting the SportAccord International Convention 2010 being held in the Middle East for the first time where Blatter will be one of the key speakers.

"The Arab World deserves the World Cup and Qatar has a good chance to become the first country from the region to host it," Blatter told in Doha on Saturday.

The Convention commenced yesterday at the Atlantis Palm Jumeirah Dubai with closed door council meetings of SportAccord (formerly the General Association of International Sports Federations), the Association of Recognised International Sports Federations, the Association of Summer Olympic International Federations and the International World Games Association. SportAccord, which was renamed in 2009 during the SportAccord Convention in Denver (USA), promotes communication and cooperation among international sports federations and represents more than 100 affiliated organisations.

More than 65 delegates were treated to a private tour and an afternoon of entertainment at Dubai Sports City, where the SportAccord Convention Golf Tournament was held in their honour at the Els Club.

The tour consisted of a walk-through of the Dubai Sports City Cricket Stadium, a 25,000-seat facility dedicated to cricket, a drive through of Victory Heights and a visit to Bradenton Prep School, one of the development's many sports academies.

"We wanted the delegates to see all that Dubai Sports City has to offer the international sporting community," said Saeed Hareb, Second Vice-President of the Dubai Organising Committee for SportAccord Convention.

President of World Association of Kickboxing Organisations Ennio Falsoni, one of the participants at the tournament, was very impressed with the facilities at Dubai Sports City.

http://www.business24-7.ae/sports/other/blatter-boosts-region-as-sporting-venue-2010-04-26-1.236603


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

As I pointed out when this story was first posted, the headline doesn't match the story. Very diplomatic words, but nowhere did he say he is "backing" Qatar's 2022 bid as the headline says.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> Doha is close to 3 countries capitals with total population more than 25 million you dont understand ??


So you are 5.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Luxembourg borders countries with 160 million people (and rest of the Europe is just as near) and it is connected to them with high speed highways and railways. Should they host it?


yes they can win 2018 but I think England is much closer to 2018 anyway we are not bidding with them  we are bidding for 2022 coz Qatar of countries will vote for England 2018.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

RobH said:


> The headline doesn't match the story I'm afraid.


you never hear about the deal between Bin Hamam and Mr Blatter 
supporting Qatar file so Bin Hamam not thinking about Blatter position


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

qatarson said:


> you never hear about the deal between Bin Hamam and Mr Blatter
> supporting Qatar file so Bin Hamam not thinking about Blatter position


So now you are openly admitting that your bid is based on corruption?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> So now you are openly admitting that your bid is based on corruption?


corruption ! well I dont know what Mr Blatter called it or Brasilian President I guess they call it partnership and public realtionship to serve their countries business.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ OH since we are talking about the thread title, may we please change it to 2022 bid instead of 2018/2022 bid ? please ? 

In other news, Yesterday in the Emir Cup final, Alrayyan won the cup after scoring 1-0 to Umm Salal, here are some pictures from the match.

Players in Game.









Notice all the Arab flags in the match ? shows support don't you think ?









And off course the Qatari fans of Al-Rayyan









Notice the air conditioners ??? yes air conditioners, these large boxy things.









After the match in celebration of the win


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar son 333 Umm salal fans welcomed the brasilian president why your team fans didnt do it ?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Zakumi, the official mascot of the 2010 FIFA World Cup™ in South Africa, is making an appearance in Qatar. This event was at Aspire Dome and was held for the School children of Aspire Academy, After all, they are the future of the Qatari bid.

South Africa’s Ambassador to Qatar, Dr. Vincent T. Zulu, motions to the newly unveiled Zakumi.









Students from Aspire Academy attended the event.









Aspire Academy students participate in a football trivia contest.









Students who answered football trivia questions correctly received prizes.









(Left to Right) Aspire’s Executive Director for International Affairs Andreas Bleicher, South Africa’s Ambassador to Qatar Dr. Vincent T. Zulu, Qatar 2022 Bid Ambassador Coach Bora Milutinovich and Zakumi.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Barcelona coach Pep Guardiola support Qatar 2022 bid


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> my answer was of course they can do it *but they will not be abel to win it coz England much close to win this bid* any country have right to bid and Fifa decide if conditions are satisfied or not.


That's why I answered they are not in the race for 2018, since they don't take part of the Belgium-Netherlands bid !
And NO they couldn't host alone (even for the 2050 WC) since they are *too small*, and will ever be !!!!!

I don't know in which fantasy world you are living, but everyone here is trying to explain you what the WC is, and you still don't understand that some countries simply can't host it (because of their size/population, politic troubles or poverty etc) !

It's not the WC to have to adapt at a country, but the other way round: That's why some countries submit joint bids !!!!!!

Some countries are simply realistic......



qatarson said:


> no need we have a formal request and you have to wait till 2 dec.


Aaahhh, I can't wait ! :lol:
Do you really believe your country is powerful enough to be listened by the whole planet.... 

Again: It's not the WC to have to adapt at a country, but the other way round !!

Think about that !



PS: I don't really care if you host the WC or not in 2022, but what I hate is your detestable manner to argue in this thread !


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> That's why I answered they are not in the race for 2018, since they don't take part of the Belgium-Netherlands bid !
> And NO they couldn't host alone (even for the 2050 WC) since they are *too small*, and will ever be !!!!!
> 
> I don't know in which fantasy world you are living, but everyone here is trying to explain you what the WC is, and you still don't understand that some countries simply can't host it (because of their size/population, politic troubles or poverty etc) !
> ...


my friend we are in the competition already as we hosted many different cups and I know not you only everyone is cant wait till 2 dec  but we have to wait and see if any other country win 2022 we will congratulate them, if we win it the arabic & islamic world will congratulate us.



parcdesprinces said:


> PS: I don't really care if you host the WC or not in 2022, but what I hate is your detestable manner to argue in this thread !


well that normal you looking at our opinion from another side if you look it from our view you will be at ourside as millions of people says it is the time for middle east to host it.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

When i asked for a source for your population projections you qatarson answered: "yes all middle eastern countries do when you mary in west you only marry one wife and most of you there like to have 1-3 childs only but here is different coz we are marry more than one wife and most of us like get childerns between 4-12 child and some has 24 coz he has 4 wifes lol" so I merely posted again because I assume Qatar has some kind government run statistical office and would be good if you could post official projections of population growth. But you obviously thought that was some kind a provocation and you are now using that as an example of how everyone hates Qatar. So be offended all you like but the fact is that your English on this forum is rather bad and often your post are hard to understand like: "sorry man but that isnt optimistic Qatar son 33 is mention to his country seat and his country supporters while country such as Australia doesnt have seat this is very realistic." :wtf:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> there no condition in fifa *or any sports association* based on size or population.


Yes there are:

For example, UEFA doesn't allow more than 2 stadiums in one (and only one) of the host cities during the Euro (for a minimum of 8 cities/metro.) !

So: 9 stadiums minimum and 8 cities minimum !

Which means a host country (or co-host countries) large enough in order to have these 8 cities/metro areas !

And you have to keep in mind that the UEFA Euro (24 teams from France  2016) is almost as large as the FIFA WC is (32 teams since France 1998).


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Yes there are:
> 
> For example, UEFA doesn't allow more than 2 stadiums in one (and only one) of the host cities during the Euro (for a minimum of 8 cities/metro.) !
> 
> ...


well im not sure about UEFA rules but you are confirm my words, it is not based on size or population they request number of stadiums and number of cities so any small country meet these requirements will host it, or any (( Large country )) not meet this requirements will not host it such as ( Iceland ) they dont have many cities coz the natural of the country so they cant host UEFA right!

anyway non of these apply to Qatar or world cup and here the population statistics requested by fizicki neradnik, Qatar population till 31 April 2010 (1670389) from Statistics Authority
http://www.qsa.gov.qa/Eng/index.htm

stages of growth during the past years till 2008 from World Bank

http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds...im=country:QAT&dl=en&hl=en&q=qatar+Population

fizicki neradnik see how fast it is growing lol and tell me what you think it will be in 2022 3.5 millions as they expect or less or more 

from 2000-to-2008 it is Redouble in 8 years only, What can happen to 1.7 million in next 12 years comparing to this rate.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> well im not sure about UEFA rules but you are confirm my words, it is not based on size or population they request number of stadiums and number of cities so any small country meet these requirements will host it, or any (( Large country )) not meet this requirements will not host it such as ( Iceland ) they dont have many cities coz the natural of the country so they cant host UEFA right!


If you are not sure, ask Turkey who first wanted to submit 3 stadiums in Istanbul (and UEFA said: NO !)

Iceland is not that I call a "large" country !

Anyway, this rule means that the following countries can't host the Euro alone: 
Luxembourg, Andorra, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, Austria, Hungary, Belgium, Iceland, Faroe Islands, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Denmark, Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia, Czech rep., Slovakia, Moldova, Greece, Ireland, Scotland, Wales, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Malta, Cyprus and Israel !


----------



## SuCumaethor (Sep 10, 2009)

:nuts: There are only 400,000 females in Qatar???? That means there are 3 men for every woman hno: . They(females) will have their hands full if Qatar wants to bust it's population by 100%.

http://www.qsa.gov.qa/Eng/population_census/2010/population_census_apr.htm


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you. I see that there are a lot of immigrants in Qatar and that explains fast population growth. Also there are WAY MORE males in the age groups from 20 - 50 years. I hope that there is no problem for you guys to find a date, or a wife for that matter. :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ They said men have several wives in Qatar... hummmm I suspect that's far from true for all the Qatari men ! :lol:
Maybe their huge number of single men could come to live in the western world where there are more females than males....


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

I think you guys have nothing to talk about
As i said before you have nothing iportant to say
Talk about wither, then abut air condition, poplation and know about mal more than female. LOOL

(((STUPID minded)))


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

of course we have migrants and residents who works or lives in Qatar where the rules allow anybody live in Qatar if he own flat or house in Qatar without need visa and Qatar consider one of top destinations choosen by employments as well residents coz in Qatar they can live luxury life without paying tax plus who apply for citizenship in Qatar he get more advantages such as free land, free electricity & water many others ... so there high numbers apply for Qatar citizenship yearly speicaly from GCC countries and Arabs, and many other nations and that why Qatar is fast growing also after Qatar and Bahrain causeway these numbers will rise to get the unemployment power from bahrain the current rate of Qatar population increase is 300,000 yearly.

after the 3 new cities under construction built this rate can be reach 400,000 yearly you can say Qatar as new explored world to immigrants, workers or resident and this what make the qataris or who lives in Qatar is the richest population in the world.

about the female numbers lower than males this is natural in a country that attracts entrants who came alones first before they brings their families after they take their place in the land.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

come on

stop this stupid and unnecessary arguing

show us pics of possible stadiums and infrastructure to be built, come on, Qataris, come on


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

qatarson said:


> Barcelona coach Pep Guardiola support Qatar 2022 bid


Wow!...Im amazed by the support from everyone for Qatar 2022!
Whos next?
http://www.whitepages.com/


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

ExSydney said:


> Wow!...Im amazed by the support from everyone for Qatar 2022!
> Whos next?
> http://www.whitepages.com/


there is Ronald De Boer and Batistuta more and more but i dont remamber as this 2 names comes in my mind now


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Wow!...Im amazed by the support from everyone for Qatar 2022!
> Whos next?
> http://www.whitepages.com/


oh our aussie friend angry in our topic get a rest in Australia topic there much things relax you there.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

qatarson said:


> oh our aussie friend angry in our topic get a rest in Australia topic there much things relax you there.


Angry?..Not me..
In fact this whole thread brings a big smile to my face!!!!

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah we can bring people togther welcome everybody to Qatar


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Angry?..Not me..
> In fact this whole thread brings a big smile to my face!!!!
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


realy nice to hear this


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## The Game Is Up (Jan 2, 2004)

Umm...I don't see what's so strange about promoting a bid at its own dedicated thread. Some people act like it's stunning that a supporter would tout support from a famous footballer. It's a common PR technique, not out of the ordinary.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

The Game Is Up said:


> Umm...I don't see what's so strange about promoting a bid at its own dedicated thread. Some people act like it's stunning that a supporter would tout support from a famous footballer. It's a common PR technique, not out of the ordinary.


yes everyone is free to support who wants.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Soccerex Manchester


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Jest to add they played in Qatar League and there are a lot of players who played for the local clubs such as:

Josep Guardiola, Ali Benarbia, Batistuta, Sonny Anderson, Frank de Boer, Ronald de Boer, Jacek Bak, Fernando Hierro, Frank Leboeuf, Youssef Chippo, Mauro Zarate, Ali Daei, Carlos Tenorio, Marcio Emerson Passos ( and he play for Qatar national team ), Frank Leboeuf, Dennis Oliech, Marcel Desailly, Fabricio Souza, Claudio Caniggia, Francisco Lima, Jay Jay Okocha, Eric Djemba Djemba, Juninho, Alfonso alves and more. well i think they all got a good experiance and know Qatar well


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Gabriel Batistuta support Qatar file


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Eight stadiums are to be needed by a single country for a FIFA World Cup. Qatar has only proposed five. Their permanent capacities are only 25,000. I have several doubts about a Qatari World Cup. All of those stadiums are gonna end up being white elephants after a Qatari World Cup. And where is the proposed final venue, an upgraded Khalifa Stadium or another white elephant stadium that is twice as large as the other planned white elephant stadiums?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Sheikh Mohammed Al Thani, Chairman of the Qatar 2022 speech to bbc

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8654864.stm


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Our Qatari friends say that the Islamic World is behind them.
Do you know if the sentiment is that strong?
There is a fair chance the likes of Indonesia and Malaysia would prefer Australia on the grounds of convenience as It's closer to get to and in the same Time zones.
Just a possibility.

I'm leaving this thread now, I can't make up my mind if it's off putting or funny.
The majority of us believe Qatar is simply too small and its an abuse of a nations wealth to put so much in to a one off event.
Obviously the Qataris disagree.
Minds have been made up that nothing is changing.

If you really don't like their bid, join a petition. I think there is one going around based on human rights failures.

Qatar, I say concentrate on the 2020 Olympics


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Eight stadiums are to be needed by a single country for a FIFA World Cup. Qatar has only proposed five. Their permanent capacities are only 25,000. I have several doubts about a Qatari World Cup. All of those stadiums are gonna end up being white elephants after a Qatari World Cup. And where is the proposed final venue, an upgraded Khalifa Stadium or another white elephant stadium that is twice as large as the other planned white elephant stadiums?


yes there more 7 stadiums appended with the Qatar file on Friday, 14 May also Fifa members will visit Qatar in next September to see what Qatar has begun.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> Our Qatari friends say that the Islamic World is behind them.
> Do you know if the sentiment is that strong?
> There is a fair chance the likes of Indonesia and Malaysia would prefer Australia on the grounds of convenience as It's closer to get to and in the same Time zones.
> Just a possibility.
> ...


thanks, some of the new stadiums will be using for the Olympics Games also any other events Qatar will host in future, there almost new event every year and we will host Asian Cup next year 2011.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ in order to use your future stadiums maybe you should submit a bid for the IRB Rugby World Cup as well (whether you play rugby or not), since it's the last of the world's largest events you didn't try to host, just like the winter olympics ! :lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ in order to use your future stadiums maybe you should submit a bid for the Rugby world cup as well (whether you play rugby or not), since it's the last of the world's largest events you didn't try to host, just like the winter olympics ! :lol:


anything else !


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^Yes, the UEFA Euro (world's 3rd largest sporting event) ! ohh.. silly me.. you can't  !


----------



## Gran Kanarya (May 11, 2008)

Gran Kanarya said:


> WC in Qatar is literally impossible. Why don't Qatar and few other Arab countries realise this and make a joint bid so that they can have some realistic chance.


this was a sincere suggestion, any comments from Qataris?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Mo Rush your not acting like a mod at all, heck i thing your moderator status should be removed.
> 
> In other news, now we have a new telecommunication operator, Virgin Mobile !! so thats Qtel, Vodafone and Virgin Mobile.


Heck, I think you're 5. 

"Qatar best country in the world, we can host everything."

You have no ability to debate, no logic, and no idea of the FIFA requirements.

So yes, you are 5.

Anymore accusations of racism at other forumers and you'll be out of here.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush (بو راس) 

You do realize i didn't claim any forumer as racist, go back and read the pages, and you will see what i mean, the other forumers however started claiming racism etc.

THANK YOU AND I DECLARE MY AGE AS 5


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> Qatar, I say concentrate on the 2020 Olympics


I think this answers you doubt's



Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Doha 2020*
> 
> "Quiet Approach to 2020 Olympics for Qatar"
> 
> ...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is a very good video.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Blind nationalism 101


stop talk about us and things not belong to this topic


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Following a speech Qatar 2022 Bid CEO Hassan Al-Thawadi gave at the 33rd Conference of Arab Youth and Sports Ministers, the assembled ministers pledged their support for Qatar’s bid to become the first country in the Middle East to host the FIFA World Cup™.










The Arab ministers’ enthusiastic support for the bid, and the tremendous outpouring of support from Arab publics, should render those doubts obsolete. We are bidding for Qatar, to be sure, but also for the many Arabs eager to see the tournament in their region for the first time, and for the new generations that will be coming of age in the years leading up to 2022.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Qatar among the safest to live in


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

A lot of places would be "Safe" under an Authoritarian Regime, look at Singapore.
I'm more concerned about civil liberties and freedoms, something Qatar doesn't rate highly in. The article states that Finland and Iceland are safer. According to "The Economist" they also come with a Democracy rank of 6 (Finland) 3 (Iceland) and scale index of 9.25 and 9.65.

Australia is 10th at 9.09, the USA is 18th at 8.22 and Qatar is...... 144 at 2.92. 8 places below China and 14 places below Bahrain.

In Australia and the USA, we can do far more of what we want without the threat of draconian punishment to keep us in line.

I could bring up many more list but I won't because my point is no one gives a crap. The next 2 World Cups are not in the safest places on the planet but more then enough people don't care. Most of us look at it as an exciting and colourful adventure, not some sterile police state.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Oh no you didn't! :lol:


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the best chance of the WC going to Qatar would be in a joint Gulf bid. UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, and Qatar together could pull of a great World Cup. But that could just be me dreaming.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

boyerling3 said:


> I think the best chance of the WC going to Qatar would be in a joint Gulf bid.* UAE, Kuwait, Bahrain, and Qatar* together could pull of a great World Cup. But that could just be me dreaming.


4 team places reserved for host teams? No way that's gonna happen.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ A Qatari-Bahraini-Emarati bid would be a good one, but in these times not possible.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

EXPECT AMAZING


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

BBC: Africa to benefit from Qatar 2022 World Cup hosting

Some African countries will benefit if Fifa grants Qatar the rights to host the 2022 World Cup.

As part of its broader legacy, the Arab state will donate the upper tier of some of its 12 stadiums to developing countries after the tournament. 

As the country doesn't need many large, permanent venues, so they would be built with modular upper levels that can be taken down. 

These structures would then be sent off overseas, for developing countries. 

Nasser Al Khater, communications director of Qatar 2022, says African countries will be among those to be considered for the gift. 

"We want to leave a friendly sporting legacy globally and our modular stadiums will be the right way to implement this," Al Khater told BBC Sport. 

"African countries are part of this it but this will be global as we will be seeking to offer this help to developing countries. 

"We have not yet decided on how it will be done but we are certain that we want to aid Fifa's quest to accelerate the development of facilities in developing countries. 

"We are sure that countries across the globe that lack sports infrastructure will stand to benefit strongly and football will continue to develop." 

Al Khater played down concerns over the searing heat in Qatar during the summer when the tournament is hosted, revealing plans for stadiums cooled by air conditioning. 


Al Khater (right) is confident Qatar 2022 will leave a broader legacy 
"We already have in our country an example of a stadium cooled by this method therefore regardless of the heat outside the temperature in the stadium will be 27C," he said. 

"We have tried this for several years with the Al Sadd stadium and for all these years it has worked to perfection so rolling this out to the other stadia will not be a problem as it is part of our country's development goal." 

The Qatari authorities say they will pitch for the rights to be the first country in the Middle East to host the tournament. 

"The Arab region has contributed immensely to football and it is now time for us to be given the opportunity to host the World Cup," Al Khater said. 

"Our fans are very passionate about the game, key players from come from this region and the people of Qatar are avid fans of football. 

"Every region in the world has had the opportunity to host the global tournament and it is now our time to show the world what we are capable of doing." 

Successful bids for both the 2018 and 2022 events will be announced in December this year, giving winning nations ample time to prepare for the world's most spectacular sporting event. 

Qatar, which is only bidding for the 2022 event, will have competition from Australia, Japan, USA and South Korea. 

The country has previously hosted global sporting events including the Asian Games in December 2006 and the World Indoor Athletic Championships earlier this year. 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/africa/8690666.stm


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> BBC: Africa to benefit from Qatar 2022 World Cup hosting
> 
> Some African countries will benefit if Fifa grants Qatar the rights to host the 2022 World Cup.
> 
> ...


As much as it sounds great, in reality it is more a bribe to get votes. The fact that the amount of stadiums need to be built, with so much extra capacity also, is a concern in itself. 

Nice little sales pitch though but in all reality, theirs clear drawbacks with this strategy. Africa is gaining the benifits from this WC, hosted in Africa. Qatar should focus on its bid legacy in Qatar and the GCC.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ we will have more than 12 stadiums with gulf countries building more stadiums in their countries, I don't wee why donating 20K stadiums to Asian and African countries a problem... In fact it increases football awareness and more countries would have football infrastructure.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It could be seen as a bribe but then you'd also have to say the increased funding for football development and the "Beckham Academies" England have promised to set up around the world are also a bribe. And all bids promise to increase development of the Game worldwide with extra funding etc. FIFA expects this from a world cup host and it's in black and white in the bid books. Qatar just happens to be extending this offer to include stadium infrastructure which, if it can be done is, I think, a wonderful idea.

I still think there are *massive*, almost insurmountable question marks over the logistics of a Qatar world cup which aren't going away any time soon, but I think this is one idea which is a good one, and I'll give them credit for it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Doha 1.2 million


----------



## realmadridtickets (May 23, 2010)

I think it will be a good for development of football in qatar if Doha host it.If i have to vote i will certainly vote for Qatar. :cheers:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Spambot, don't quote.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

realmadridtickets said:


> I think it will be a good for development of football in qatar if Doha host it.If i have to vote i will certainly vote for Qatar. :cheers:


certificate cherish


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> As much as it sounds great, in reality it is more a bribe to get votes. The fact that the amount of stadiums need to be built, with so much extra capacity also, is a concern in itself.
> 
> Nice little sales pitch though but in all reality, theirs clear drawbacks with this strategy. Africa is gaining the benifits from this WC, hosted in Africa. Qatar should focus on its bid legacy in Qatar and the GCC.


A bribe is for the benefit of one person. Providing stadiums in less developed country benefits a hell of a lot more people. Obviously it's an important part of their sales pitch, but these aren't just empty words, people will actually benefit from the tiers.



RobH said:


> I still think there are *massive*, almost insurmountable question marks over the logistics of a Qatar world cup which aren't going away any time soon, but I think this is one idea which is a good one, and I'll give them credit for it.


Definitely, but I don't know if i'd call them insurmountable. If links to Bahrain via road and rail are established, and they continue with their plan of basing several stadiums within easy access of the proposed link (some closer to Bahrain than Doha actually), then the tournament will be served in effect by two countries. Bahrain may open its airport for WC fans because there is an undeniable economic advantage to be gained by it as well. Of course, the last part is pure speculation, but if Bahrain doesn't open its airport to foreign WC fans there will still be plenty coming in from Bahrain itself and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

*Qatar is the country that most deserves to host the 2022 World Cup, according to World Football Insider's latest poll. *

1- Qatar 31.7%
2- Japan 21.7%
3- Korea 20.9%
4- Australia 18.1%
5- USA 7.5%

http://www.worldfootballinsider.com/Story.aspx?id=33316


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Good for them


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

How on Earth can building 10 40,000+ stadiums be justified in a country whose population is only c.840,000? What is the average attendance of Quatari domestic teams and do they need such large stadiums? I don't know but I suspect they do not.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

jandeczentar said:


> How on Earth can building 10 40,000+ stadiums be justified in a country whose population is only c.840,000? What is the average attendance of Quatari domestic teams and do they need such large stadiums? I don't know but I suspect they do not.


The answer the Qataris in this thread will give you is that the top tiers will be donated to developing countries. But _even then_ it's questionable how often this number of stadiums will be used given the fact that the league's average attendences are well below 8000.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RobH said:


> The answer the Qataris in this thread will give you is that the top tiers will be donated to developing countries. But _even then_ it's questionable how often this number of stadiums will be used given the fact that the league's average attendences are well below 8000.


Indeed, and what about their so called "carbon neutral" stadiums.. I mean, after the show, will they move these stadiums/stands/tiers by solar-powered supertankers/cargo containers, or by giant hot air balloons ??????


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Carbon neutral COOLING TECHNOLOGIES, no body said anything other than that, so don't change around words, if you want a green bid go to the Belgium-Holland 2018 thread.

Robh, yes the upper tiers (19-21K) will be donated to developing countries (I think i read somewhere Lebanon, Syria, Nepal and Pakistan, but that could be something else as well), and btw, sports passion is increasing at a noticable rate, these days for simple sports like Tennis, Handball and Basketball there are amazing attendances compared to the years before.

We just held the IHF Global handball championship and now the FIBA Asia Basketball championship is going on. We have sports all year long.

Jandeczentar, you didn't even get the correct population figures.....


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> *Qatar is the country that most deserves to host the 2022 World Cup, according to World Football Insider's latest poll. *
> 
> 1- Qatar 31.7%
> 2- Japan 21.7%
> ...


Either Qataris made a concerted effor to flood the poll, Qatar gave a nice "contribution" to the sites owners, or visitors to the site are colletively should be checked for collective insanity.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I remember a similar poll for the 2016 Olympics on another website. Tokyo _trounced_ the other three cities because, I think, it had got round Japanese websites that that poll was on there. Internet polls are, of course, meaningless.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar 2022 Bid Committee undertakes project in Syria*










*Doha: The Qatar 2022 Bid Committee continued its ambitious “Generation Amazing” initiative by partnering with the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA) to renovate football facilities and launch football development community programmes for youngsters in Yarmouk Palestine refugee camp in Damascus, Syria.*

Yarmouk is home to the largest Palestinian refugee population in Syria. 

“Generation Amazing” is a major project that uses sport as a tool for positive social and community development. Targeting schools in developing countries, the initiative aims to improve the quality of life of underprivileged youth through the power of football.

The bid committee has decided to build a football pitch in each host country and will focus on football development and leadership programs for coaches, teachers and students, with the goal of cultivating a new generation of leaders and sustainable sport and social development.

As part of the capacity-building aspect of the program, 45 trainees from UNRWA and the local community will receive hands on intense training on administrative, technical and organizational components of team coaching. 

Cooperation with Right to Play will take place to leverage their proven curriculum of using sport as a social tool for development, education and community mobilization. 

Right to Play staff will also oversee the delivery of the training program. Approximately 400 local Palestinian and Syrian youth between the ages of 9 and 18 are expected to benefit from the program which culminates in the formation of 20 football teams competing in a football tournament in September.

As an added bonus of rewarding the top students from each recipient country, the bid has organized a youth football tournament in four countries (Syria, Pakistan, Nepal and Lebanon) in order to select a total of 22 youth ambassadors to travel to the 2010 FIFA World Cup in South Africa this summer. 

Earlier this month, sixteen children were selected in Nepal and Pakistan, and three children from Syria were chosen following a football tournament this past weekend in Yarmouk camp. 

Hassan Al Thawadi, CEO of Qatar 2022 Bid Committee, described the Syria initiative as an important project for the bid and the communities that the program is designed to reach.

“These children struggle each day living in difficult circumstances. We want to make an impact through football, creating a positive outlet for children and fostering sustainable community development in the camp.”

Al Thawadi emphasised that the project in Syria would not end with the World Cup trip.

“Our goal is a lasting legacy – from constructing and refurbishing pitches that children can use to providing positive community outlets going forward, we will continue our efforts in Syria because they are integral to how we view the global game, not just a sport, but a means for life and passion.”

Roger Hearn, Director of UNRWA Affairs in Syria, has offered his full support to the initiative, saying that “any initiative that encourages physical activity, teamwork and the development of social skills amongst Palestine refugee youth is an initiative well worth supporting.”

The new pitch in Syria is designed to provide a quality, usable sports facility for children who at present have little or no opportunity to participate in athletic activity.

It will be available for use 24 hours a day, while previous facilities only could be used for a few hours per week.

Bid officials travelled to Syria to oversee the football tournament, and selected three exceptional Palestinian and Syrian children to be part of the exciting trip to the World Cup in South Africa this summer. THE PENINSULA


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

jandeczentar said:


> How on Earth can building 10 40,000+ stadiums be justified in a country whose population is only c.840,000? What is the average attendance of Quatari domestic teams and do they need such large stadiums? I don't know but I suspect they do not.


Get it right!
Qatar will have the population size of Cape Town by 2022! 3.3 million.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

2018 / 2022 World Cup Bid Power Index










http://www.worldfootballinsider.com/Story.aspx?id=33321


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow. thats far off the mark.

Legacy, England = 5. hahaha.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ What do you mean Mo?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

RobH said:


> ^^ What do you mean Mo?


investments in stadia that will be filled every week is not a legacy compared to "temporary" stadia, the large majority in one city, with elements shipped off to african cities?


----------



## SYG1968 (May 11, 2010)

it's very subjetive...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Wow. thats far off the mark.
> 
> Legacy, England = 5. hahaha.


It gets updated every now and then. :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar 2022 Bid projects to support youth*

Doha: Qatar 2022 Bid has announced important football development programmes for local communities in Qatar to promote health, social integration, and opportunities for the youth and the non-elite football segments of the community.

Inspired by Qatar National Vision 2030 interrelated pillars of Human Development and Social Development, the programmes are based on the knowledge that without social care and protection there can be no equitable development; with the promotion of strong family values and an effective social safety net for local communities in Qatar. The projects are also in line with Qatar Football Association and the Qatar Olympic Committee’s existing efforts, and focus on the importance of using football as a tool for positive social and community development. 

As part of the football infrastructure development, the programmes will include the refurbishment of existing training grounds. The newly refurbished pitches will be designed for 24-hour use and open to all segments of the community. 

This aspect of the programme is in line with Qatar 2022’s commitment to creating a sustainable legacy locally and globally for the benefit of the community.

Qatar 2022 and its partners hope that through these initiatives, children, families and athletes will come together in the name of sport with the aim of facilitating greater awareness within the community, and creating a healthy society.

“Supporting the integration of local communities and promoting health in Qatar is a key part of the lasting legacy that we wish to leave to our people” Hassan Al Thawadi, CEO of the Qatar 2022 Bid, explains. “All our local projects emerge from the bid’s understanding that sport has the potential to transform lives and can be used as a powerful tool for social development.

Initiatives of this kind reinforce our desire to host the FIFA World Cup, and we understand the importance of a long-term commitment.”

Qatar 2022 sets out to be a completely new type of World Cup, creating a strong basis for the sport in the entire region.

In addition, it will be the first time the World Cup will come to the Middle East, a region brimming with sporting potential and passion. The Peninsula


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Qatari Diar and Deutsche Bahn are building *Qatar Railways*

Covers the Entire Country 



To see the EXTRA LARGE IMAGE the URL below.
http://yfrog.com/7dqatarrailwaysnetworktypj

And an amazing video opcorn:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

These are sample images of how one station would look like.

Qatar Railways 













Hope you enjoyed :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

qatarson said:


> 2018 / 2022 World Cup Bid Power Index
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems to be a fight between Eng X Rus for 2018 and Qat x Usa for 2022. Interesting.

When the other stadiums will be revealed? All candidates have shown their stadiuns unless Qatar.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Honestly can't believe this thread is still going. Sorry to any real supporters of this bid, but geez tough gig.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

kosova-fener said:


> there are alot of haters out there. the only reason why they hating on qatar is because its a muslim country that is so tiny that is prospering more than their huge shitty country. go qatar i hope you win, although i think you should have made a joint bid with UAE. would have loved to see games in 3 great metropolitan cities(Dubai, Doha, and Abu Dhabi)


of course we noticed this long time ago and we ignore them.

Japan and Australia withdrawal of 2018 to focuses only on 2022 and this confirms the view of Qatar vision from the outset when they bid only on 2022 and this not strange of country *head the Asian Federation* and have *vote of 24 executive committee members* and supported by 54 countries include *Brazil (Fifa 1st Ranked)* and *both the Islamic and Arabic world*.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

Come on guys, I wish you the best luck. But to be honest I don't think you stand a chance. I agree, some people are really trolling, but most post are just real.

Seriously, it's great that you are so supportive and have people who support you, but every bid has that. I guess most countries who bid for 2018/2022 aswell don't even know Qatar has made a bid.

Offcourse it's your right to bid, and once again good luck.
But I really don't understand why you guys keep calling everyone racists, anti-muslim, muslim haters, when people are honest and say you have little (or no) chance.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Come on guys, I wish you the best luck. But to be honest I don't think you stand a chance. I agree, some people are really trolling, but most post are just real.
> 
> Seriously, it's great that you are so supportive and have people who support you, but every bid has that. I guess most countries who bid for 2018/2022 aswell don't even know Qatar has made a bid.
> 
> ...


well I will tell you a story and I hope you understand it as the Qatari learned much of it, the Qataris never think to bid on world cup till South Africa won the bid of 2010 against country like Morocco !! which has better history in football , human rights , Infrastructure and many reasons but South Africa won it and we will not said because Morocco Islamic country ! we will say because South Africa played on RP (Public Relations) and this is what the Qataris learned well and play on it we are very strong in RP plus we are heading AFC with a vote and this what give our tiny country success to host major events and success on the world stage.


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

You havent hosted major events yet. You havent even hosted an olympics, a smaller event than the world cup. The asian games/cup do not compare.



qatarson said:


> and supported by 54 countries include Brazil (Fifa 1st Ranked) and both the *Islamic* and Arabic world.


say, isnt indonesia the biggest muslim country around these days?

Indonesia supports Australia's 2022 bid


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> well I will tell you a story and I hope you understand it as the Qatari learned much of it, the Qataris never think to bid on world cup till South Africa won the bid of 2010 against country like Morocco !! *which has better history in football , human rights , Infrastructure *and many reasons but South Africa won it and we will not said because Morocco Islamic country !


Well then your sheesha has been laced. The wrongs of the Apartheid regime are nearing twenty years old and it was a completely different government. If anything the reconciliation and new political dynamic is something to be rewarded not to be scorned. Meanwhile Morocco still primary has a benign dictatorship that isn't exactly exemplary on minority rights, both ethnic and religious.

The infrastructure in South Africa is often considered (and probably rightly) to be probably the best in all of Africa. If it isn't the best it is well near the top with relatively minor differences separating the top tier.

Perhaps Morocco has a slightly better history in football but the difference is marginal and more mirror each other then distinguish from one another. Highest ranking for SA is #16 in '96. Now it is #83. Morocco's highest was #10 in '98 and is now at #70. Again, rather marginal differences.


http://www.fifa.com/associations/association=rsa/ranking/gender=m/index.html
http://www.fifa.com/associations/association=mar/ranking/gender=m/index.html

BTW, I suggest you do away with the paranoid religious siege mentality hno:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

I understand that, my country has made a bid as well (the Netherlands have a combined bid with Belgium for 2018/2022) and I don't think we have a big chance aswell. But there is a big difference in the South Africa bid and your bid to be honest.

South Africa is a big country with a big population, and it has big cities. A WC in South Africa is a great thing and they believed it would help the poverty and it would be good for the differences between black and white people. And to be really honest with you, I don't think Morocco is much more cilivised as South Africa.

You are bidding against countries like England, USA, Australia, Russia etc. The difference is much bigger then between South Africa and Morocco.

I think you don't have much benefits to get the WC except for money. But then again, good luck.
My point was just that people shouldn't blame racisme or muslim-hating when there are negative posts about this bid, because to be honest, they are right.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

kosova-fener said:


> there are alot of haters out there. the only reason why they hating on qatar is because its a muslim country that is so tiny that is prospering more than their huge shitty country.


Perhaps you should read the thread rather than spouting bullshit. People have criticised this bid because of the legacy, the population, the logistics, the hotels.

Islam has **** all to do with it. Either stay on topic or go away.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

RobH said:


> Perhaps you should read the thread rather than spouting bullshit. People have criticised this bid because of the legacy, the population, the logistics, the hotels.
> 
> Islam has **** all to do with it. Either stay on topic or go away.


lol where you want him to go ? 



RobH said:


> the population, the logistics, the hotels.


well it is non of your bussines and we dont wating your vote we are wating our member vote and the other 23 fifa members.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> Perhaps you should read the thread rather than spouting bullshit. People have criticised this bid because of the legacy, the population, the logistics, the hotels.
> 
> Islam has **** all to do with it. Either stay on topic or go away.


Why are you so upset !!! hno:.......

Of course Islam has to do with it, In Islam we are prohibited to drink,buy,sell,transport,produce,assist in production,in-possession-of or near Alcoholic drinks... now these rules have been relaxed to some extent, but now we are talking about having it in fan zones... not in the grounds... the football stadiums will have a Family-Oriented environment to avoid unwanted "scenes".

"People have criticised this bid because of the legacy, the population, the logistics, the hotels."
What about them, Qatar keeps on building hotels, and even more will be built if Qatar gets 2022, Population ? the low population means more chance for foreign fans to go to match's and means more space also means more control over the locals encase something happens, adds to the security, since crime rates are low and riot's/fights don't even exist in this country. Legacy, Qatar launched Generation amazing, which is aiming at creating a new generation of footballers not just in Qatar but in other countries. The stadiums will be downgraded to suit local needs after the world cup. but several stadiums will stay as they are including Lusail 80K & Khalifa 70K. Logistics.... we will have Railway and a National metro system in addition to a world-class Highway/expressway system And a world-class international airport, in addition to a new huge sea port.

---
BTW, Neighboring GCC countries would help the bid indirectly as well due to fans using airports in Bahrain, Abudhabi, Dubai international and Dubai World Central airport. They the could use the GCC Rail Network to easily get to Qatar.

The small size of the country is in favor of the Fans and the National football teams, fans have more options on transport and short distances between stadiums and accommodation. 

Eco-friendly and energy efficient cooling for the stadiums is the choice made by the officials, it will harness the suns energy and using for cooling the stadiums it would reduce the heat from 40 to 27 which is an ideal playing environment, matches would be played at sunset and at night to avoid sunlight and high day temperatures. When the stadiums is not in use the solar power will be connected to the national electricity grid so its not lost and its used. I wonder who they appointed to do all this work because he/she is really smart when it comes to ideas and solutions.

it will In sha2 Allah have a National metro by 2021 and will have a New Doha International Airport open by 2011, we will have Lusail National Stadium which is 80,000 seats, and Khalifa will become bigger to 70,000 seats instead of 50,000. with more stadiums 40,000 seats. we will have a new road network with ring roads and expressways to avoid high traffic and ease traffic flow, we will also introduce water taxi for connections to some stadiums.
A lot of malls are being built to offer places for fans to temporarily hang out, other than the entertainment and cultural areas. The high concentration of malls in Qatar means it can handle huge amounts of people and many restaurants to feed the millions that will come.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why are you so upset !!! hno:.......
> 
> Of course Islam has to do with it


He claimed the only reason we were criticising the bid was because it's a successful Muslim nation. That's a disgusting argument and I'm not having it on these forums.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> He claimed the only reason we were criticising the bid was because it's a successful Muslim nation. That's a disgusting argument and I'm not having it on these forums.


OMG, not the Religious/Racist argument again...... hno:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I wasn't the one who brought it up, and I'm not the one who wants to talk about that sort of thing. I have been *consistently* talking about stadiums and logistics - the things which matter to FIFA. It was our Kosovan friend who, inexcusably, suggested those of us criticising the bid have ulterior motives.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> *well it is non of your bussines* and we dont wating your vote we are wating our member vote and the other 23 fifa members.


Now there is a compelling argument. :lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

here some statistics from bid offical web sites for the countries sharing the bid 2022

Qatar










Australia










USA










Qatar popularity is roooock


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why are you so upset !!! hno:.......
> 
> Of course Islam has to do with it, In Islam we are prohibited to drink,buy,sell,transport,produce,assist in production,in-possession-of or near Alcoholic drinks... now these rules have been relaxed to some extent, but now we are talking about having it in fan zones... not in the grounds... the football stadiums will have a Family-Oriented environment to avoid unwanted "scenes".


Wait, so would there not be beer sold in the actual stadiums? Could you buy a beer and take it to your seat?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Qatar's Brand Ambassadors, would help the bid to be successful. 

*Pep Guardiola* (Former Spanish international and current Barcelona coach. Played for Qatar's Al Ahli between 2003 and 2005.)

*Bora Milutinovic* (Serbian Coach who holds the record for coaching five different teams at the World Cup. Managed Qatar's Al Sadd in 2004 and 2005)

*Gabriel Batistuta* (Former Argentinian international. Played for Qatar's Al Arabi from 2003 to 2005)

*Ronald de Boer* (Ex-Dutch international. Played for Al Rayyan in 2004-2005 and Al Shamal in 2005-2008 in Qatar)

*Badr Bilal* (A member of the Qatar team which finished runners-up at the FIFA U-20 World Cup in Australia in 1981. The entire team members are brand ambassadors.

*Roger Milla* (Former Cameroonian international)

*Sami Al Jaber* (Former Saudi Arabian international)


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Wait, so would there not be beer sold in the actual stadiums? Could you buy a beer and take it to your seat?


That would be a no-no, only in fan zones adjacent to the stadiums will alcholic drinks (in there forms..) will be sold publicly, but most likely fans wouldnt be able to take it into the stadium itself... i know its not good enough but thats the limit's, the stadiums will have a family-oriented environment, scenes like what i am watching now of the Slovenian fans in the world cup wouldn't be too common in the stadium, outside the stadium however is a diffrent story. trust me, a lot of laws will be relaxed for the world cup, liberalisation of policies.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

well I think you can drink it in the stadiums between the families and the kids but only when the woman will be abel to wear black mask in your country.

what kind of question is this !!! of course beer not allowed in every place and it is has nothing in fifa bid.

we hosted many of fifa events and next year we will host AFC Cup 2011 and beer not allowed in stadiums and most of the public places as smoking too and drugs and any thing else not allowed by Qatari law.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> well I think you can drink it in the stadiums between the families and the kids but only when the woman will be abel to wear black mask in your country.
> 
> what kind of question is this !!! of course beer not allowed in every place and it is has nothing in fifa bid.
> 
> *we hosted many of fifa events and next year we will host AFC Cup 2011 and beer not allowed in stadiums and most of the public places *as smoking too and drugs and any thing else not allowed by Qatari law.


Because we have football fun without the need of Alcoholic drinks, and so far i haven't seen any complaints from for such moves. but in 2022 it would be easier to get Alcoholic drinks.

-----


Arab Support again 

Qatar's 2022 World cup bid has been further boosted by the support of the Arab Soccer Federation (ASF), which claimed that the country had the credentials to host the sport's showpiece event.
A statement by the ASF urged all football associations in the Arab world to stand by Qatar as it attempts to bring the World Cup to the Middle East for the first time in history.

Even the UAE football association has placed Qatar 2022 bid banner in its main website homepage.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> Wait, so would there not be beer sold in the actual stadiums? Could you buy a beer and take it to your seat?


You can't take alcohol into a stadium in any FIFA sanctioned game. It was the same at Wembley for England's world cup qualifiers. That's not the issue. If the US wins 2022 there will be no alochol in the stadiums. FIFA rules.

The issue, if there is one, is what goes on outside the stadiums when fans aren't at games.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes supporting is one thing, I've never heard of a vote that didnt have support. Supporting and voting are two completly different things, but then again, good luck.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

aus16 said:


> haha, the thing is that franz beckenbauer also supported australias bid after being questioned at an adidas advertising campaign launch as well as the fact that every delegate seems to be supporting every bid, support is thrown around frequently and in the long run you will see that realistically qatars bid will get the least votes


Aha, but i didn't say anything about any announcement of support, what i posted is strict politics, If Australia gets the world cup, most of Qatar railways wouldn't be needed and the German company will loose a great deal, and this is just an example, i don't think these guys could refuse government orders, and as you said he "supported Australia's bid" but he didn't say who he will vote for.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

aus16 said:


> haha, the thing is that franz beckenbauer also supported australias bid after being questioned at an adidas advertising campaign


Adidas is now Franco-Swiss :cheers: !!!!

(for the anti-French: :tongue


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

mate franz beckenbauer is not the german government and germany is not a state in which the actual government (not the football federation) would tell a person to vote for a particular team, and if the german football federation did tell beckenbauer on who to vote for, it wouldnt be because of a railway which doesn't affect the football federation (who gets the vote) in the absolute slightest


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

del


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

aus16 said:


> mate franz beckenbauer is not the german government and germany is not a state in which the actual government (not the football federation) would tell a person to vote for a particular team, and if the german football federation did tell beckenbauer on who to vote for, it wouldnt be because of a railway which doesn't affect the football federation (who gets the vote) in the absolute slightest


You don't seem to understand PR and politics...


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

you dont seem to understand that your bid has no chance


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> You don't seem to understand PR and politics...


PR and politics matter but only if you've got a sound technical bid in the first place. There are so many question marks over Qatar's bid that I don't see how railways make even a slight difference to their chances.

Incidentaly, you said:



> If Australia gets the world cup, *most of Qatar railways wouldn't be needed *and the German company will loose a great deal


So you're building a railway system only for the world cup? Really?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Its a 100 Billion worth contract.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

And it won't be built if Qatar doesn't win 2022?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> and thats out of this threads topic by the way.


And who start on that topic ???? ........The same so called "victims" as usual, who call us racists.. no comment !!!!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

@ Robh ^^ no but some parts needs to be reconsidered.

btw what are your doubts ?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> And who start on that topic ???? ........The same so called "victims" as usual, who call us racists.. no comment !!!!


Oh, God. Seriously parcdesprinces ? the only reference to Religion/Race i made was explaining some issues to do with drinking... so please, dont play the race/religion card here.

-----------

Finance is amazingly open, Full government backing. Security is very good, Qatar is politically stable, we have helped Lebanon peace, it helping to settle problems in Darfur/Sudan and is mediating border rows between Eritrea and Djibouti. I don't think thats a bad sign if not good.
Infrastructure is going to be amazing, Public transport at its maximum, Taxi's, Buses, Water Taxis and Metro.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 6, 2006)

He isnt talking about you, but about a post made earlier today by kosova-fener, post #738, on page 37, he said people where negative because Qatar has muslims, we tried to explain that that isnt true.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ And we could have avoided the entire conversation by just ignoring hno:

BTW, Doha is bidding for the 2020 Olympics as well. but until December this year all focus will be on the World Cup bid. Qatar is a leading sports movement in the middle east and a World Cup / Olympics should give it a boost


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oh, God. Seriously parcdesprinces ? the only reference to Religion/Race i made was explaining some issues to do with drinking... *so please, dont play the race/religion card here.*


No, It wasn't about your posts... BTW the alcohol card is more funny than others to me  (mais je n'en pense pas moins :cheers2!


About the religious stuff, here is the post:



kosova-fener said:


> there are alot of haters out there. the only reason why they hating on qatar is because its a muslim country that is so tiny that is prospering more than their huge shitty country. go qatar i hope you win, although i think you should have made a joint bid with UAE. would have loved to see games in 3 great metropolitan cities(Dubai, Doha, and Abu Dhabi)



No comment.... !!
So pathetic !!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

For those of you that might be wondering if there is anything to do in Qatar.....

*Lusail & Lagoon*

Part of it is Qatar Entertainment City, other than the theme parks it will have several shopping districts and its right next to Lusail International Circuit and the Lusail National stadium (86K) which will host the finals, it will have connections to metro and people mover networks. Lusail used to be an important fishing village in the far past. The Pearl Qatar is also near by.








(The Pearl, Qatar)










*Heart of Doha*

Doha Port stadium (43,500) would be situated near Doha's old area, Souq Waqif which is an amazing shopping/heritage area with traditional looking buildings and even a fort is near by in addition to the Museum of Islamic Arts, Qatar National Museum and Musheirb which includes shopping areas and cultural areas.

(Musheirb)


(Museum of Islamic Arts)









(Qatar National Museum)





(Souq Waqif)

















(Al-Koot Fort)


*Aspire Zone*


The centerpiece Khalifa Stadium which will be 70,000 for 2022 World Cup is right next to 2 malls (Villaggio and Hyatt Plaza) one of them has IMAX cinemas, also another icon is the Aspire Sports Dome, Aspire academy and of course our one and only Aspire Tower which held the Asian Olympic Flame in 2006 Asian Games, it will become a hotel as well. Aspire Park one of the largest in the Middle East nicknamed "Doha's Hyde Park" is adjacent to the site. It will have direct connections to the Metro.

(Aspire Zone overview)



*Al-Gharraffa*

This area is booming right now with construction of malls, it already has one (Landmark) but is set to get 4 more. The area will have numerous connections to the Metro. Al-Gharrafa Stadium is nearby.

(North Gate Mall)









(Al-Gharraffa/Gulf Mall)









(Ezdan 1 Mall)









(Al Markhiya Centre)










*Al-Shamal*

A chance to see Qatar's past villages, forts and places through Zubarah Fort and Zubarah city, in addition to old fishing villages ruins in Jumail (Partially being renovated)

(Jumail ruins)


(Zubarah Fort)



--------------

I could have done more but its 2 AM here so i really need to go.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Historic, historic, new, fake, fake, new, new, fake, new, fake, fake and re-fake !!!!


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

aus16 said:


> you dont seem to understand that your bid has no chance


Australia has not seat FIFA Executive Committee they cant even vote for their self lol
Qatar have seat and the head of Asian Federation that what is on ground 
other members will vote for who have PR and seat and can vote for their bid files too


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Open air stadiums? In the middle of June in Qatar?! 
No thanks.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Qatar Son 333, I think we all just will just have to agree to disagree that you understand how big this is for a large country, in size and population, let alone a country of what is 1 major city.
> 
> You will not listen so I will leave you to your dream of a Qatari WC in 2022. Dare to dream!


If you go back in this thread i clearly showed that i don't mind receiving doubts, just as i know my country properly, you know yours as well. So why not utilise this opportunity ?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Melb_aviator said:


> Qatar Son 333, I think we all just will just have to agree to disagree that you understand how big this is for a large country, in size and population, let alone a country of what is 1 major city.
> 
> You will not listen so I will leave you to your dream of a Qatari WC in 2022. Dare to dream!


It's not a dream and it is not just his wish.


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, I think, and that's my opinion, that if Qatar has any chances (I said "if") it will only be for 2022. 2018 will be in Europe, I can't see FIFA having no WC in Europe for 16 years in a Row...
But, be honest, the major issue there is "Can a country slighlty bigger than Luxemburg host a WC finals on its own?" How can the construction of 10+ 50000 seater stadiums be sustainable in a country with ca. 1 000 000 inhabitants?
It is not a matter of hate, fear of terrorism/security issues or anything like that (at least not IMO). Would Luxemburg, Wales or Estonia bid on its own, I would say the same...
I think the world cup has to go everywhere, cause football is universal. But, one advice: If you fail, make a join bid with UAE for 2026....


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

We might not have centuries worth of sporting history, but at least we have something, the history of Qatar football dates back to the late 1940's, Oil workers brought the game here ans it soon caught the imagination of the local men, despite the country possessing a tiny population. The growth of the game in Qatar has been amazing. Sport disciplines like horesracing, falconry and dhow boat sailing have all been a strong presence in the country, but football emerged as the most popular sport within no time.

The first club was Al Najah, was launched in 1950 while the first major tournament was organised in Dukhan a year later.
The Qatar League was started in the 1963-1964 season and a lot of professional players have enriched the competition over the years.
The Qatar Football Association was formed in 1960 and officially recognised by FIFA in 1972. The country has made its first international debut the same year against Bahrain.

Five major domestic competitions held annually are the Sheikh Jassim Cup, Qatar Stars League, Qatar Stars Cup, Heir Apparent's Cup and the Emir's Cup.

Qatar hosted the 1988 Asian Cup, 1995 U-20 World Cup, Gulf Cup (1976, 1992 & 2004) and Arab Nations Cup 1998.

In addition, Doha 2006 Asian Games, Doha 2005 West Asian Games, Annual MotoGP grand prix, Qatar Open, ladies ITF, Sony Ericsson Championships, Oryx Cup (HI unlimited)

Future host of AFC Asian cup 2011, Pan Arab Games 2011, Asian Indoor-Martial Arts Games 2013.

Bidding for the Doha 2020 Olympics & Qatar 2022 World Cup.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

matts67 said:


> Well, I think, and that's my opinion, that if Qatar has any chances (I said "if") it will only be for 2022. 2018 will be in Europe, I can't see FIFA having no WC in Europe for 16 years in a Row...
> But, be honest, the major issue there is "Can a country slighlty bigger than Luxemburg host a WC finals on its own?" How can the construction of 10+ 50000 seater stadiums be sustainable in a country with ca. 1 000 000 inhabitants?
> It is not a matter of hate, fear of terrorism/security issues or anything like that (at least not IMO). Would Luxemburg, Wales or Estonia bid on its own, I would say the same...
> I think the world cup has to go everywhere, cause football is universal. But, one advice: If you fail, make a join bid with UAE for 2026....


Since the announcement of the bid Qatar has only aimed at 2022, never said anything about 2018, they knew it was going for a European Nation.

Stadiums such as Lusail National Stadium (86,000) and Khalifa International (70,000) are the proposed "big" stadiums, The use of semi-modular stadiums will ensure that they do not exist as white elephants after the World Cup. Some of the modular tiers will be dismantled and given to developing countries looking to renovate their sports infrastructure, This will be one of the legacies left by the World Cup in Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Adverts are all over the streets :nuts:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> It's not a dream and it is not just his wish.


2010's Dream, 2022's Reality. :cheers:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> You will not listen so I will leave you to your dream of a Qatari WC in 2022. Dare to dream!


*lol it is not his dream it is your nightmare* becouse the fact Qatar bid is offical and stronge with huge support around world and public realtions include their vote in FIFA executive committee.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

fizicki neradnik said:


> In every other bid on this forum its usually people from the biding country that ask the most questions and that are criticizing bad things from the bid..


Good point !

I'd say, if both Qatar( )sons objectively show me a single negative point of their bid, then, I will take them seriously, 'cause till now their posts sound more as a kind of propaganda to me !


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Good point !
> 
> I'd say, if both Qatar( )sons objectively show me a single negative point of their bid, then, I will take them seriously, 'cause till now their posts sound more as a kind of propaganda to me !


well Im sure no one of us care if you ( take us seriously or not ) and we are not subject for you in anyway so if you have some thing related to the topic post it and don't talk about us. we are here updating the topic by latest news and articles related to Qatar bid.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Again, I'm so disappointed by your answer... My question wasn't "aggressive" nor "anti-Qatari" you know....

Let me begin about France:

*Albertville '92* games were... well.... the opening ceremony was weird... (despite it is known today as a must-see for most people around the world, myself excluded)

*France '98* WC was great.... but most of our stadiums were crappy 
...
*France 2016*, is a great victory for our stadium infrastructures.... but I hate (as taxpayer) some of their fundings....
etc


P.S. Now, do you understand what we meant.... NONE country/bid/candidacy is perfect..... (Qatar and/or Doha included)...
so..I'm still waiting...:|


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> so..I'm still waiting...:|


:sleepy: I am afraid you will wait for a while, i can't see directly the negatives for this bid, it has been studied really well. It goes even more complex with the Doha 2020 Olympic bid involved.....

Heat (Stadiums, Fan zones and pitches will be cooled)
Transport (Nation wide metro network, International scale new airport & highways, availability of taxi's and buses)
Accomodation (World class hotels being constructed all the time, with a world cup/olympics many more will be built and if needed a "village" could be constructed and turned into a residential area after the event.)

One of the points i wasn't sure about is attendance... but thank god for a "football crazy" nation next to us (Saudi Arabia).


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ OK, since you obviously don't want to answer me (at least objectively, and except "our bid is perfect") ...

..I'm going to help you  !



Qatar Son 333 said:


> but thank god for a "football crazy" nation next to us (Saudi Arabia).


I'm sure, for example, that those "football crazy" fans will enjoy this :yes::


>



P.S I can't wait to see Saudi girls/cheerleaders/supporters/fans like these ones.... :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces, you don't believe seriously that thats what "sports" is all about, we might not have the festive samba culture of Brazil or any other country but we still love sports, you don't have to have girls and cheer leaders to prove that your good in sports... scenes like that would be possible, but they will be the foreign fans (European, South American etc). and didn't these "ladies in mini skirts" get jailed :lol:

@Everyone,I don't mind criticism of the bid, every bid gets that. If you have questions i am willing to answer them if possible, and thats what i have been doing so far, I need you to point out what "you" think is a weak part in this bid. its 2:39 Am here so good night for now....


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> parcdesprinces, you don't believe seriously that thats what "sports" is all about, we might not have the festive samba culture of Brazil or any other country but we still love sports, you don't have to have girls and cheer leaders to prove that your good in sports... scenes like that would be possible, but they will be the foreign fans (European, South American etc). and didn't these "ladies in mini skirts" get jailed :lol:
> 
> @Everyone,I don't mind criticism of the bid, every bid gets that. If you have questions i am willing to answer them if possible, and thats what i have been doing so far, I need you to point out what "you" think is a weak part in this bid. its 2:39 Am here so good night for now....


There is no point asking questions man, as the only responses back are blinded by nationalism. We have all asked serious questions and are yet to receive any unbiased responses. None of the questions are anti-arab or anti-Qatari but all have serious concerns about the bid. In all reality, for all your cheerleading, the heat issue is not going to be solved by air conditioned outdoor stadiums during daytime conditions, which atleast a couple of games will be played in. Add to that, FIFA has rules about how many stadiums should be located in each city. Doha hasts nearly all of them. FIFA do not want a compact event or else they would be given to one city, not a country.

They are not small concerns, they are massive hurdles. We have heard every accusation for Qatari members on here about it being racism if Qatar do not get the event, through to remarks about other countries as retaliation for asking serious questions. 

Of course Qatar has a right to bid and its great to see the amount of effort going in, including from its cheerleaders on here, but it gives no right to try and bring in childish responses to the discussion.


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Qatar 2022 is set to be a completely new type of World Cup, A Family-Oriented, Micro World Cup. A colorful clash between East & West, New Iconic Stadiums will create lasting legacies for local communities. Using green carbon-neutral energy efficient cooling technologies will comfort fans to a 27 degree temperature. Promoting a new understanding of the Middle Eastern culture and eliminating common misconceptions and stereotypes.


___
How will Qatar 2022 make it family orientated? 
(^^Not a mock, a actual question)
With its expensive hotels all made out of gold in the middle of the desert?
(^^That was a mock xD)

___
When you say micro world cup...what are you referring to? You boast the best of everything yet your making it on a small scale or what?
Why would FIFA want a small world cup...

___
The Clash between West and East is fair enough, as long as the clashings don't include weapons xD
Though creating legacies for local communities? What legacies? Giants stadiums that will have 1/10th the capacity within them...just being a waste of resources...

___
At least your putting some of the money you got to good use. Except most of it is creating a wonderland that is wasteful and basically useless to the rest of the world...and is just being used by a handful of people for their pride...
Yes I love your elegant streets, but what really annoys me is that all that money is going towards useless things...I would of much rather places like Africa or even India, to have hit black gold...those places need the money to actually feed their citizens...Not create cities just for the rich.
But yeah congrats on being lucky. 

___
Only thing I completely agree with.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> FIFA do not want a compact event or else they would be given to one city, not a country.


Fifa members want to see the worldcup in middle east and Arab world for first time as they saw it now in Africa and there many articles been posted here about fifa members supporting Qatar bid.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> Fifa members want to see the worldcup in middle east and Arab world for first time as they saw it now in Africa and there many articles been posted here about fifa members supporting Qatar bid.


Once again you completely miss the points raised. FIFA would love a WC all over the globe, but only ones that can handle it, using their own stingent requirements. Why should FIFA change their own rules for a Qatar WC? 

Make a joint bid with the UAE and you might be onto a winner. I would love an arab WC, but this one is not the way to go.

Btw, where is this FIFA support you keep bringing up? FIFA have said the same things to every bidder and if you are referring to Sepp Blatter, he admitted he says the same things to everyone. Please stop referring to it. He can not be seen to be shutting out any part of the football world and thats why he says it.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

jacoboy7 said:


> ___what really annoys me is that all that money is going towards useless things...I would of much rather places like Africa or even India, to have hit black gold...those places need the money to actually feed their citizens...Not create cities just for the rich.
> But yeah congrats on being lucky.
> 
> ___
> Only thing I completely agree with.


what kind of posts this ?? it is easily can show how you think and many people about our country, if you dont know about some thing the wise not to speak about it or people will get negative impression about you, our country was poor than Africa and our grand fathers wasn't have oil and they dig in rocks & dive in sea to make this country and we are not rich because we have Oil or Gas there many world countries have these things and they are consider poor countries or rich but their citizens is poor ! our country invested in human and education, science, health, international investments and now making profits of their investments more than what we make of Oil & Gas.

our tiny country changed many concepts include the powerful isn't the size or weapons or population the power that you have to invest in human, peace, education, science, health and public relations so with these rules we becomes from tiny country to a country changing the world and not in (sport) only but in many fields include education cities we built around world and funding poor countries and rebuild destroyed cities in world countries and provide it with electricity & facilities and we help between the parties in wars or dispute as we did and recently we are asking UN to making new force for disasters and we will fund it and support it. (source)

Right the Qatari citizen consider the richest in world and no tax payer here but this wasn't happen if we dont have smart government and well educated population planing for future and use science to improve all fields include what we are now talking about (the sport) and worldcup is part of plan to improve this sector around the world and after we done of worldcup we will distribute all stadiums seats we dont need (170,000) seat to poor countries in Asia & Africa.(source)

we opened our education cities to students from all world countries to learning in our universities for free and we investing billions in scientific research and medical and soon we will send scientific flights to the space from our space city and we will never stop at our size or our population number since we are know what we want and how we can do it.

so with Qatar bid you expect amazing.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Once again you completely miss the points raised. FIFA would love a WC all over the globe, but only ones that can handle it, using their own stingent requirements. Why should FIFA change their own rules for a Qatar WC?
> 
> Make a joint bid with the UAE and you might be onto a winner. I would love an arab WC, but this one is not the way to go.
> 
> Btw, where is this FIFA support you keep bringing up? FIFA have said the same things to every bidder and if you are referring to Sepp Blatter, he admitted he says the same things to everyone. Please stop referring to it. He can not be seen to be shutting out any part of the football world and thats why he says it.


my previous post also answer your question plus Qatar the head of Asia Federation for the second time in a row and if you not know what this mean I can explain it for you and how happen.

plus I can provide you an articles from Australian newspapers talking about Australia low chances against Qatar bid, I do not want to speak about your file but I knew our bid very well and how stronge it is even we didn't win it.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> plus I can provide you an articles from Australian newspapers talking about Australia low chances against Qatar bid


Well I haven't seen anything in Australian papers talking down our chances against Qatar but they have given Qatar credit where credit is due. Another thing about Australian papers, they are mostly trash and know far less about Stadiums and the FIFA WC and bidding process that the likes of the well informed on this forum, in regards to the the WC they are behind the 8ball. They are also interested in stirring any controversy no matter how little. Australian's love nothing more than to cut themselves down.



> we will distribute all stadiums seats we dont need (170,000) seat to poor countries in Asia & Africa


Sorry to bring this up again because you must be feeling like a broken record but I don't feel the forum has recieved an adequate answer the this issue. We all know Qatar plans to dismantle most venue to half capacity and give the seating to other countries.
What most of us want to know and you so far haven't answered is do you feel that Qatar has a need for 8 very expensive venues of 20 000, one at 84 000 and another at 70 000 post WC?
Qatar doesn't have a high attendance sporting culture, I can't think of a city in the world that has a population the same as what Qatar projects for 2022 justifying 9 soccer specific stadiums (not including the athletics stadium) built to WC quality.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> my previous post also answer your question plus Qatar the head of Asia Federation for the second time in a row and if you not know what this mean I can explain it for you and how happen.
> 
> plus I can provide you an articles from Australian newspapers talking about Australia low chances against Qatar bid, I do not want to speak about your file but I knew our bid very well and how stronge it is even we didn't win it.


Now lets get some facts straight here.

Firstly, The Qatari AFC President (Bin Hammam), narrowly won last years election, with the support of Australia. Korean and Japan wanted their own guy in, as they were deeply unhappy as to how the AFC was being run. If the AFC President is in any way seen to be favouring Qatar and bad mouthing other Asian bids, his supporter base will be gone and he will be out the door. Its a risky game to play. 

Secondly, The Australian press are free to post what they like, unlike many parts of the globe, including, it might be said, Qatar. Australians are generally their own worst critics, so whatever you read might also be biased by other factors. Here the media is controlled by other sporting interests, Like Australian Rules and Rugby League. You can not read into that too much so do not jump up and down about how that is proof. 

Our bid has its issues and we are happy to put them out there, in open forums, but we also know how the WC will revolutionise the game here. The fact that it is growing rapidly, we are at our 3rd WC and Football can very easily become the 2nd biggest sport here in the next 10 years gives us hope that this is a bid with a legacy for the game and the region, including Oceania.

The last thing I want to say, is that those are all side issues, and you continue to side step the real issue with is country size and the fact it is a 1 city bid. There is not denying it but somehow its always sidestepped. If you want any credibility in this forum, do not sound like a paid propoganda agent of the bid and give honest and realistic reasonings. Every other country openly discusses the strengths and weaknesses of their own bid and so should you.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> Sorry to bring this up again because you must be feeling like a broken record but I don't feel the forum has recieved an adequate answer the this issue. We all know Qatar plans to dismantle most venue to half capacity and give the seating to other countries.
> What most of us want to know and you so far haven't answered is do you feel that Qatar has a need for 8 very expensive venues of 20 000, one at 84 000 and another at 70 000 post WC?
> Qatar doesn't have a high attendance sporting culture, I can't think of a city in the world that has a population the same as what Qatar projects for 2022 justifying 9 soccer specific stadiums (not including the athletics stadium) built to WC quality.


yes we need it we have seen many countries have (stadiums) it is ages over 80 years and we have now a revolution in all fields and what you see today's is expensive will be tomorrow cheap price and will be used for next 80 years and not for (worldcup 2022 bid) only we are bidding on other events include (Olympics Games) and there plans for next 30 years to bid in other events and we are not waiting or watching we are planing for stronge future we built one of world largest sport zone to export young genertations in the near future not in football but in all sport fields.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

jacoboy7 said:


> ___
> At least your putting some of the money you got to good use. Except most of it is creating a wonderland that is wasteful and basically useless to the rest of the world...and is just being used by a handful of people for their pride...
> Yes I love your elegant streets, but what really annoys me is that all that money is going towards useless things...I would of much rather places like Africa or even India, to have hit black gold...those places need the money to actually feed their citizens...Not create cities just for the rich.
> But yeah congrats on being lucky.
> ___


Well we need master planned cities to control unwanted overgrowth, and besides, did you see the GDP per capita for this country ? one of the highest in the world if not "the highest" that explains all the fancy stuff. but it doesn't only benefit Qatar, recently Qatar 2022 bid launched "Generation Amazing" it already had worked in Pakistan, Nepal, Lebanon and Syria by building and renovating football pitches and sending kids to the World Cup this year, after the World Cup, we will have 170,000 seat of modular tiers donated to developing countries in Asia and Africa.



qatarson said:


> yes we need it we have seen many countries have (stadiums) it is ages over 80 years and we have now a revolution in all fields and what you see today's is expensive will be tomorrow cheap price and will be used for next 80 years and not for (worldcup 2022 bid) only we are bidding on other events include (Olympics Games) and there plans for next 30 years to bid in other events and we are not waiting or watching we are planing for stronge future we built one of world largest sport zone to export young genertations in the near future not in football but in all sport fields.


Don't forget we are bidding for the Doha 2020 Olympics, if we got it some of the football venues are going to be used for the Olympics.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> There is no point asking questions man, as the only responses back are blinded by nationalism. We have all asked serious questions and are yet to receive any unbiased responses. None of the questions are anti-arab or anti-Qatari but all have serious concerns about the bid. In all reality, for all your cheerleading, the heat issue is not going to be solved by air conditioned outdoor stadiums during daytime conditions, which atleast a couple of games will be played in. Add to that, FIFA has rules about how many stadiums should be located in each city. Doha hasts nearly all of them. FIFA do not want a compact event or else they would be given to one city, not a country.


I don't get my information from the garbage, I get it from a published 90page book about the 2022 Qatar bid and it has been given out everywhere for free in Ministries, Schools, Colleges, Institutions and offices. everyone has one of these books. Here is a question, How do you know that cooling stadiums will not solve the heat issue ??? Why do you think they are building a testing facility for the cooling ? An entire section of a stadium with lower and upper tiers and a pitch to check the difference in temperatures etc, The stadiums will have roofs so the fans will not be exposed to the sunlight, and matches are most likely to be held at the end of the day and at night, similar to the current world cup. Do you think this is a joke ? Why would they publish 90page books and hand them out for free ?


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Sorry to bring this up again because you must be feeling like a broken record but I don't feel the forum has recieved an adequate answer the this issue. We all know Qatar plans to dismantle most venue to half capacity and give the seating to other countries.
> What most of us want to know and you so far haven't answered is do you feel that Qatar has a need for 8 very expensive venues of 20 000, one at 84 000 and another at 70 000 post WC?
> Qatar doesn't have a high attendance sporting culture, I can't think of a city in the world that has a population the same as what Qatar projects for 2022 justifying 9 soccer specific stadiums (not including the athletics stadium) built to WC quality.


Well I think that's a major issue too, 'cause if you look closer, FIFA (an UEFA by the way) tend to give events to countries which:
- are a big "fan reservoir" or a big market where soccer is developping fast
- there is real need for a major football country to renovate its stadiums


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well we need master planned cities to control unwanted overgrowth, and besides, did you see the GDP per capita for this country ? one of the highest in the world if not "the highest" that explains all the fancy stuff. but it doesn't only benefit Qatar, recently Qatar 2022 bid launched "Generation Amazing" it already had worked in Pakistan, Nepal, Lebanon and Syria by building and renovating football pitches and sending kids to the World Cup this year, after the World Cup, we will have 170,000 seat of modular tiers donated to developing countries in Asia and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget we are bidding for the Doha 2020 Olympics, if we got it some of the football venues are going to be used for the Olympics.


Yes, I know you have the second highest GDP.
But in your case its a bit like poor people hitting the jackpot, you don't know what to do with it, and you end up wasting it on pointless things.
From Qatarson, He showed you are helping the rest of the world at least.
Still doesn't justify that you deserve the WC or even the Olympics for that matter...

Congrats for making the stadiums smaller, though, its still a waste...as someone said 8 stadiums in a city with less that 1.7million, PLUS, your not even a sporting country...

That is my main argument and I stick by it, you don't have the population to have a WC...its not logical, and its a waste of money and resources.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Now lets get some facts straight here.
> 
> Firstly, The Qatari AFC President (Bin Hammam), narrowly won last years election, with the support of Australia. Korean and Japan wanted their own guy in, as they were deeply unhappy as to how the AFC was being run. If the AFC President is in any way seen to be favouring Qatar and bad mouthing other Asian bids, his supporter base will be gone and he will be out the door. Its a risky game to play.


well that explain you not know anything about AFC or even Asia and this not strange you are new in our continent Bin Hamam wasn't won by Australia lol and wasn't face Korea or Japan and he won against prince Salman Al-khalifa from Bahrain for secound time in row  



Melb_aviator said:


> Secondly, The Australian press are free to post what they like, unlike many parts of the globe, including, it might be said, Qatar. Australians are generally their own worst critics, so whatever you read might also be biased by other factors. Here the media is controlled by other sporting interests, Like Australian Rules and Rugby League. You can not read into that too much so do not jump up and down about how that is proof.


Al-Jazeera is one of our media and we practice freedom in our country before you arrive to Australia to occupy native land so stop attack others and your house of glass (Arabic proverb).



Melb_aviator said:


> The last thing I want to say, is that those are all side issues, and you continue to side step the real issue with is country size and the fact it is a 1 city bid. There is not denying it but somehow its always sidestepped. If you want any credibility in this forum, do not sound like a paid propoganda agent of the bid and give honest and realistic reasonings. Every other country openly discusses the strengths and weaknesses of their own bid and so should you.


strong and weakens points isn't my case or yours and there officials in charge we are here support our bid and update our topic with latest news related, you like it or not we don't care.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

jacoboy7 said:


> Yes, I know you have the second highest GDP.
> But in your case its a bit like poor people hitting the jackpot, you don't know what to do with it, and you end up wasting it on pointless things.
> From Qatarson, He showed you are helping the rest of the world at least.
> Still doesn't justify that you deserve the WC or even the Olympics for that matter...
> ...


you don't see it logical lol, there Millions of people around world see it is the best file between all files and support it


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

jacoboy7 said:


> Yes, I know you have the second highest GDP.
> But in your case its a bit like poor people hitting the jackpot, you don't know what to do with it, and you end up wasting it on pointless things.
> From Qatarson, He showed you are helping the rest of the world at least.
> Still doesn't justify that you deserve the WC or even the Olympics for that matter...
> ...


:eek2:
Doha West Asian Games 2005 ? Doha Asian Games 2006 ? IHF Super Globe 2010 ? FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010 ? IAAF World Indoor Championship 2010 ? GCC Olympic Teams Championship 2010 ? Doha Pan Arab Games 2011 ? Qatar Asian Football Cup 2011 ? Doha Asian Indoor/Martial Arts Games 2013 ?

Clearly Ignorant

*Aspire Sport Academy*










In fact, in today's news:

*28 graduate from Aspire Academy*



DOHA: After putting through some six-years of training and studies, the third batch of 28 exceptional student-athletes graduated from the Aspire Academy for Sports Excellence (Aspire), one of the world’s elite sporting and academic institutions.

The graduation ceremony, led by Qatar’s Minister for Culture, Arts and Heritage, H E Dr Hamad bin Abdulaziz Al Kuwari, celebrated the outstanding achievements of the Class of 2010.

“Aspire is a proof that Qatar stresses its visions beyond titles and headlines. Along with efforts in culture, education, science and health, sports has also been given due importance. Culture is never away from sports and is complementary to each other,” said Al Kuwari.

Students were accompanied by their parents and other family members, as well as key people from the Academy, as they were taken on a virtual journey of their time at Aspire, via an edited film broadcast on three giant screens around the venue.

Aspire’s commitment to providing a diverse range of sporting expertise and tuition was clear from the graduates in attendance. Among the 28 student-athletes were 12 football players, eight athletes, two squash players, two sailors, one judo specialist, one table tennis player, one swimmer and one who specialised in shooting. It is a fitting testimony to the success of the Academy that all 12 footballers have already joined professional clubs in Qatar.

“Aspire is a place for those who dare to dream and work to achieve. The fact that you are graduating from the academy today means that you stand out from your peers by your courage to dream great dreams, and by your hard work and serious determination to achieve those dreams. I congratulate you all on your achievement and I share your joy. The doors of the Academy will always be open to you,” said Tariq Al Naama, Director General (Acting), Aspire.

The ceremony also included special awards, VVIP medals, for two of the graduates – athlete Motaz Barsham and footballer John Benson – for outstanding success in their own fields. Motaz’s recent high jump of 2.27 metres broke two records - the Qatar senior and the Arab junior - while Benson was a member of the Ghana team which won last year’s FIFA Under-20 World Cup in Egypt.

Graduation certificates of two of its students, Nasser Mohammed Al Mehshadi and Abdulrahman Dafi Al Shahrani, who passed away were given to their family members. The academy will build a mosque in Senegal in their memory

Commenting on his own journey at Aspire, one graduate, decathlete Mo’ath Hussein Al Masri said, “Aspire is the place where I spent the most wonderful time of my life. Here, I learned to be a leader, to rely on myself and to work hard in order to achieve my aims. It taught me how to work within a group in order to succeed in life.”

The Peninsula


----------



## twoen (Mar 7, 2010)

28 !

If they get 28 wifes and they get 28 children each, then you can fill a stadium of around 20 000.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> well that explain you not know anything about AFC or even Asia and this not strange you are new in our continent Bin Hamam wasn't won by Australia lol and wasn't face Korea or Japan and he won against prince Salman Al-khalifa from Bahrain for secound time in row


You missed the point again of the statement. Read it agsin and understand what it means then respond. 



qatarson said:


> Al-Jazeera is one of our media and we practice freedom in our country before you arrive to Australia to occupy native land so stop attack others and your house of glass (Arabic proverb).


Did I attack others. I said that media is more controlled in some countries than others. Thats a fact. Qatar and many parts of the Arab world are govt controlled to large parts, so critising the country would not go down well. Ive dealt with your country on numerous levels and have more knowledge on the topic than you would know. Do not just assume you are right and we are all stupid.



qatarson said:


> strong and weakens points isn't my case or yours and there officials in charge we are here support our bid and update our topic with latest news related, you like it or not we don't care.


Yeah, but this is a discussion and points are raised and are really not answered. Thats been the ongoing issue. It gives the impression you are part of the govt or bid commitee, paid to try and 'sell' all the positives, and overlook every point why Qatar is not the best fit for the event. I admire your enthiusiasm, but the lack of any reasonable consideration to liten to others really does not go down well. 

Having a go at why the USA or Australia do not have high speed rail links, claiming racism if Qatar does not get the WC and every other side issue, when in reality we all know they are deflectionary tactics. Drop the attitude, and get on with the discussion.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

twoen said:


> 28 !
> 
> If they get 28 wifes and they get 28 children each, then you can fill a stadium of around 20 000.


They are sports men you troll.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

twoen said:


> 28 !
> 
> If they get 28 wifes and they get 28 children each, then you can fill a stadium of around 20 000.


That was unnecessary. 28 is a start and atleast shows the beginnings of a program in what is a smaller country.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Having a go at why the USA or Australia do not have high speed rail links, claiming racism if Qatar does not get the WC and every other side issue, when in reality we all know they are deflectionary tactics. Drop the attitude, and get on with the discussion.


See, your the one bringing the topic up again, hno:.



Melb_aviator said:


> It gives the impression you are part of the govt or bid commitee, paid to try and 'sell' all the positives


Being in Qatar, trust me, everybody knows everybody, i myself have relatives in Al-Jazeera Sports channel.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> That was unnecessary. 28 is a start and atleast shows the beginnings of a program in what is a smaller country.


Its actually the 3rd batch of graduates since the Academy was launched back in 2006. and as you said, its a start, currently its only for boys but there are plans to build extensions to cater for 600 female students.

Another program is School Olympics Day, it was launched as part of Doha 2016 Olympics bid, and the program is still ongoing.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Its actually the 3rd batch of graduates since the Academy was launched back in 2006. and as you said, its a start, currently its only for boys but there are plans to build extensions to cater for 600 female students.
> 
> Another program is School Olympics Day, it was launched as part of Doha 2016 Olympics bid, and the program is still ongoing.


It is a good idea. It certainly helped Australian sport when we opened a sporting institude in 1981, so give it time and some good results might be forthcoming.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> You missed the point again of the statement. Read it agsin and understand what it means then respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonsense and non of your business to talk personally about me do you understand ? and we dont care about what you say about our file so stop annoy and parasitism us.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> See, your the one bringing the topic up again, hno:.


I bring it up as a reason to understand why people are frustrated when reading all the responses to their questions. That is the kind of answers we here.



Qatar Son 333 said:


> Being in Qatar, trust me, everybody knows everybody, i myself have relatives in Al-Jazeera Sports channel.


Well its a small place afterall, so I a guessing that it can happen very easily  

Al-Jazeera is a decent channel, but really does not focus on Qatari issues to the outside world from all the times I have seen it. If they do, they are positive reports. The reasons for that are open to interpretation.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> :eek2:
> Doha West Asian Games 2005 ? Doha Asian Games 2006 ? IHF Super Globe 2010 ? FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010 ? IAAF World Indoor Championship 2010 ? GCC Olympic Teams Championship 2010 ? Doha Pan Arab Games 2011 ? Qatar Asian Football Cup 2011 ? Doha Asian Indoor/Martial Arts Games 2013 ?


Qatar Son, I think Jacoboy's point about you not being a sporting country is made when comparing Qatar against other countries in the world. 

From the above list it's clear that the massive strides your government made in improving sporting infrastructure in your country has paid off for you as a country. However, look at the list again - it's literally 5 years old! It also begs the question, "_Who was Qatar competing against when they bid for the above tournaments?_" You've got to admit, your countries massive wealth ensures that it gives you healthy advantage over other countries, but if i'm honest there is a gigantic difference between hosting the Asian Football Cup and hosting the actual World Cup.

I think Jacoboy's point is this has all come very recently to you as a country and I personally think you are some way off getting your own sporting teams to international level, particularly the likes of the World Cup etc. Just because you have the money alone to host the World Cup does not mean you will get it by any stretch of the imagination.

If you look at all the other countries who have hosted the World Cup, there is a sense of history behind the vast majority of hosts where teams have either competed at the highest level or, indeed, have won it. South Africa is probably one you can throw back but that is as much for the entire footballing mad continent as it is for SA alone. Japan/Korea is another but look at the benefits that both countries and indeed the region took out of it.

In fairness, if you were to win the bid, I'd have absolutely no doubt you could deliver on it in terms of stadia and infrastructure but I, personally, would find such a decision by FIFA as money overruling any common sense. The idea that the Gulf nations combine to host a World Cup is a far better idea as it sees far more people benefit from one of the Worlds greatest tournaments.

I know you have your own opinion on it, and its great to see so many Qatari's getting so excited about it, but its only my own two cents thrown in to the debate


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> I bring it up as a reason to understand why people are frustrated when reading all the responses to their questions. That is the kind of answers we here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well there always are priorities and Al-Jazeera focus on brute forces of evil and the raging others land


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> Nonsense and non of your business to talk personally about me do you understand ? and we dont care about what you say about our file so stop annoy and parasitism us.


Who did I talk about????? If you think you are scaring me and everyone else it really is not acceptable. This is the kind of reactions we get. This is a discussion and if you are taking questions about your bid personally, then step away and take a breath. 

We are here to discuss your bid and not everything you read you will accept. Its life and freedom of speech. Everyone has an opinion and is entitled to respond.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

gavstar00 said:


> Qatar Son, I think Jacoboy's point about you not being a sporting country is made when comparing Qatar against other countries in the world.
> 
> From the above list it's clear that the massive strides your government made in improving sporting infrastructure in your country has paid off for you as a country. However, look at the list again - it's literally 5 years old! It also begs the question, "_Who was Qatar competing against when they bid for the above tournaments?_" You've got to admit, your countries massive wealth ensures that it gives you healthy advantage over other countries, but if i'm honest there is a gigantic difference between hosting the Asian Football Cup and hosting the actual World Cup.
> 
> ...


I accept your point of view, The money build's up Stadiums, Arenas and Sport academies, but it also encourages programs to build up the future youth into a sporting youth. I think there is high possibility of this bid due to strong PR. The bid is willing to host a Family-Oriented compact World Cup, certainly a unique edition. (Your 2 cents :2cents

Take note we hosted U-20 World Cup in 1995 and 1988 Asian Cup.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Who did I talk about????? If you think you are scaring me and everyone else it really is not acceptable. This is the kind of reactions we get. This is a discussion and if you are taking questions about your bid personally, then step away and take a breath.
> 
> We are here to discuss your bid and not everything you read you will accept. Its life and freedom of speech. Everyone has an opinion and is entitled to respond.


you indicated to me more than one time in personally way and rely annoy here all by type silly things and far away from what we are do and what you want with some guys is to stop us from updating our topic !!

and when you mention that I have porpaganda it was clear who is doing this and why he do it here in our topic so keep your accusation for your self because we are in our topic and we never do porpaganda in other bid topics as you do.

do you see the difference !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Al-Jazeera Sports has proved itself to be on the top of the sport-channel monopoly in the Middle east and North Africa region, Their exclusive rights to broadcast the World Cup 2010 and 2014 and many other European leagues has gained it a lot of respect. 
The sport channels are 1,2,+1,+2,+4,+5,+6,+7,+8,+9,+10,HD1,HD2,3D,Clubs,Global and the world cup channel.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> you indicated to me more than one time in personally way and rely annoy here all by type silly things and far away from what we are do and what you what with some guys like is to stop us from updating our topic !!
> 
> and when you mention that I have porpaganda it was clear who is doing this and why he do it here in our topic so keep your accusation for your self because we are in our topic and when never do porpaganda in other bid topics as you do.


Its all a matter of interpretation. If people ask questions, answer them, not attack them. 

We all discuss in each others threads, as we want to see what the bids include. Everyone has an opinion.

If you read mine and everyone elses threads we ask questions, we critisise our own bids and try and discuss what is going on. How that is propoganda I would never know. You must have a different understanding of the word than I. I even go as far as saying the US is favourite to win. I do not sit here and say Australia is bound to win, has a given right to it or is overall the strongest bid. It has its good and bad parts. I understand that totally.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well we need master planned cities to control unwanted overgrowth, and besides, did you see the GDP per capita for this country ? one of the highest in the world if not "the highest" .


That makes me think, what will these people who actually build the stadiums and other amenities for the cup be paid?

If Qatar is flush with money and everyone else is making good salaries should the construction workers who actually plan to build your spectacle get Qatar-esque wages or will they continue being paid a pittance? How do you think FIFA would deal with any potential fallout from such a vast salary disparity?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Its all a matter of interpretation. If people ask questions, answer them, not attack them.
> 
> We all discuss in each others threads, as we want to see what the bids include. Everyone has an opinion.
> 
> If you read mine and everyone elses threads we ask questions, we critisise our own bids and try and discuss what is going on. How that is propoganda I would never know. You must have a different understanding of the word than I. I even go as far as saying the US is favourite to win. I do not sit here and say Australia is bound to win, has a given right to it or is overall the strongest bid. It has its good and bad parts. I understand that totally.


when you discuss like other people you always will find who answer you, but when you go far and talking personally about them as you did in your previous posts you will get their ignored.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> That makes me think, what will these people who actually build the stadiums and other amenities for the cup be paid?
> 
> If Qatar is flush with money and everyone else is making good salaries should the construction workers who actually plan to build your spectacle get Qatar-esque wages or will they continue being paid a pittance? How do you think FIFA would deal with any potential fallout from such a vast salary disparity?


Oh you didn't just go there... damn ... its war 

Will certainly be interesting how that is viewed, but not sure that will come into FIFA's minds at the time, until its too late. You see the issues Sth Africa had when the media came in and started focusing on everything from crime, to industrial relations, through to poverty and race relations in minute detail. Not sure Sth Africa were expecting that when they went for the bid, thinking it would all go great and be a tourism bonanza. It does not always turn out that way.

Australia should expect the same in regards to race relations, but this is expected as it has been brought up before, especially during the Olympics in 2000. Its all about how ready the population are ready for the focus on such things.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> when you discuss like other people you always will find who answer you, but when you go far and talking personally about them as you did in your previous posts you will get their ignored.


How did I go too far? It seems anything is too far.

Lighten up man.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> That makes me think, what will these people who actually build the stadiums and other amenities for the cup be paid?
> 
> If Qatar is flush with money and everyone else is making good salaries should the construction workers who actually plan to build your spectacle get Qatar-esque wages or will they continue being paid a pittance? How do you think FIFA would deal with any potential fallout from such a vast salary disparity?


well this depand on German & Brazilian companies who will build it and if they didnt paid them good as the Qatar government paid these companies, Qatar can transfer this case to court not fifa.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> well this depand on German & Brazilian companies who will build it and if they didnt paid them good as the Qatar government paid these companies, Qatar can transfer this case to court not fifa.


Arent most buildings built by local companies? The architects might be from elsewhere, but the majority of the construction would be run by local firms. The issues in the past were not foreign firms but with govt linked groups in the UAE and in other GCC countries.

It is the issue being that huge amounts of foreign workforce are required, many of whom are paid much lower levels of pay. Its a hard one to overcome, as costs will skyrocket if wage parity is brought into place.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> well this depand on German & Brazilian companies who will build it and if they didnt paid them good as the Qatar government paid these companies, Qatar can transfer this case to court not fifa.


I dare a guess and say that the Qatar government would have some say of how well such workers are compensated. Or you do you think we are naive?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> :eek2:
> Doha West Asian Games 2005 ? Doha Asian Games 2006 ? IHF Super Globe 2010 ? FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010 ? IAAF World Indoor Championship 2010 ? GCC Olympic Teams Championship 2010 ? Doha Pan Arab Games 2011 ? Qatar Asian Football Cup 2011 ? Doha Asian Indoor/Martial Arts Games 2013 ?


That's all great and stuff for leading up to things but they are events on a much smalled scale. The WC is the worlds Largest Tournament. And they are very central to only a region not a world.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> That makes me think, what will these people who actually build the stadiums and other amenities for the cup be paid?
> 
> If Qatar is flush with money and everyone else is making good salaries should the construction workers who actually plan to build your spectacle get Qatar-esque wages or will they continue being paid a pittance? How do you think FIFA would deal with any potential fallout from such a vast salary disparity?


Qatar is keeping a close eye on this issue, unlike Dubai Qatar isn't built on "slave labour" Qatar in fact is building up a project named "Barwa alBaraha" and it will be for the workers of companies, they will have there accommodation (53000 workers), Dining halls, hospital, sport fields, shopping malls, cinemas and the world's largest truck park to eliminate trucks parking around Doha's streets (handles 4000 trucks)


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> I dare a guess and say that the Qatar government would have some say of how well such workers are compensated. Or you do you think we are naive?


there a german company transfered to court due project delay which decided to pay compensation and transfer the project to local company plus there no funding problems like dubai or salaries problems everyone paid here the highest rate in world even the low jobs compared to anywhere in the world.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Acctualy Azerbaijan has the lowest unemployment rate 0.4.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

> That's all great and stuff for leading up to things but they are events on a much smalled scale. The WC is the worlds Largest Tournament. And they are very central to only a region not a world.


Solopop, It shows that there is some sporting history ! the guy claimed there is no sporting history, and we do have it ! and Solopop, its crucial to have these events to go forward and host the large events like the World Cup or the Olympics, all of these sport events will surely help Doha's bid for 2020 Olympics, since the last bid Doha host more and more sport events.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Qatar is keeping a close eye on this issue, unlike Dubai Qatar isn't built on "slave labour" Qatar in fact is building up a project named "Barwa alBaraha" and it will be for the workers of companies, they will have there accommodation (53000 workers), Dining halls, hospital, sport fields, shopping malls, cinemas and the world's largest truck park to eliminate trucks parking around Doha's streets (handles 4000 trucks)


Looks good, but why is there this push to house construction workers in defined areas in the GCC? It does give that exclusion zone feeling and alienates those workers.

Certainly is a decent sized project though.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Solopop, It shows that there is some sporting history ! the guy claimed there is no sporting history, and we do have it ! and Solopop, its crucial to have these events to go forward and host the large events like the World Cup or the Olympics, all of these sport events will surely help Doha's bid for 2020 Olympics, since the last bid Doha host more and more sport events.


Then if you go by that Australia far more deserves it than Qatar!


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Looks good, but why is there this push to house construction workers in defined areas in the GCC? It does give that exclusion zone feeling and alienates those workers.
> 
> Certainly is a decent sized project though.


This is very enough to send report to admins especially alreayd posted warning 2 days ago.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

It has only been done because Qatar was shamed into providing better facilities though international exposure of the labour practices in the Gulf region.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

@ qatarson How does that desrve a ban? God what are you smoking!? hno:

You are the most ignoarant and naive person I've seen.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> @ qatarson How does that desrve a ban? God what are you smoking!? hno:
> 
> You are the most ignoarant and naive person I've seen.


you soon will know you already been warned


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> Then if you go by that Australia far more deserves it than Qatar!


Well Australia already hosted the Olympics, i am talking about the Olympics specifically in this case.:cheers:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd like to also point out, 75.9% of Qatars population are immigrants.
Life expectancy is 75.6.
For every 2 men there is one women.
Qatar failed to make a place on any charity lists (wikipedia )
For literacy you recieved a mark of 93.1
Qatar still uses the death penalty


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson said:


> you soon will know you already been warned


I wish I could punch you atm.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> I'd like to also point out, 75.9% of Qatars population are immigrants.
> Life expectancy is 75.6.
> For every 2 men there is one women.
> Qatar failed to make a place on any charity lists (wikipedia )
> ...


This doesn't help you you know, now i know what type of background you come from.




Solopop said:


> I wish I could punch you atm.


Oh this really doesn't help you.

-----


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually If you go to this page: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/qa.html it has some very interesting (and surprising) figures about Qatar, such as; Unemployment rate - 0.5% ranked *2nd* in the world. It also said that its ranked *123* in the world for public debt. I guess people can't really use the debt against Qatar. You can also compare Qatar to Australia and the USA.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I accept your point of view, The money build's up Stadiums, Arenas and Sport academies, but it also encourages programs to build up the future youth into a sporting youth. I think there is high possibility of this bid due to strong PR. The bid is willing to host a Family-Oriented compact World Cup, certainly a unique edition. (Your 2 cents :2cents
> 
> Take note we hosted U-20 World Cup in 1995 and 1988 Asian Cup.


That's definitely one major plus point of any world cup - to build up facilities and encourage the participation of locals in the beautiful game for generations after. My point would be why should this be then confined solely to Qatar? 

A joint bid were held with the UAE, it would have far more chance of success given the benefit to the entire region as opposed to just one country.

I can't help but think that the bid, although serious on Qatar's part, is merely an opportunity to flaunt their wealth to the world. If it were to go ahead, surely its on a par with China's olympics in terms of crazy money being thrown into an event who's legacy would be unsustainable afterwards.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> This doesn't help you you know, now i know what type of background you come from.


And what backgroud would that be?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

gavstar00 said:


> That's definitely one major plus point of any world cup - to build up facilities and encourage the participation of locals in the beautiful game for generations after. My point would be why should this be then confined solely to Qatar?
> 
> A joint bid were held with the UAE, it would have far more chance of success given the benefit to the entire region as opposed to just one country.
> 
> I can't help but think that the bid, although serious on Qatar's part, is merely an opportunity to flaunt their wealth to the world. If it were to go ahead, surely its on a par with China's olympics in terms of crazy money being thrown into an event who's legacy would be unsustainable afterwards.


tend to agree with you - as an Australian I am very worried about the US bid, but that would be greatly surpassed by the fear I would have competing against a joint gulf states bid (personally I think that would be a near lock).

as a side note I heard recently there is talk that the Olympics may consider switching from city bids to national ones in the future, because they are getting so big now that it is harder and harder for a single city to reasonably fund it, host it, and manage the legacy.

reality is this is already being fudged (Sydney 2000 had numerous cities hosting football games, Beijing 2008 sailing at Qingdao and equestrian at HK), and I reckon we will start seeing more of this with future bids

Reason for mentioning this is the WC is a massive event, bigger than the Olympics, and it would be a massive task for Qatar to take on alone given its size


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Have heard no suggestion the Olympics will become a national event. Football and events which need a large body of water are nearly always outside of the main city; that's nothing new.

Re: a gulf bid, which teams would qualify automatically for the tournament were this to go ahead? Another can of worms.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

RobH said:


> Re: a gulf bid, which teams would qualify automatically for the tournament were this to go ahead? Another can of worms.


Wouldn't be any worse than Japan/Korea in 2002 though would it?

It'd strengthen their chances no end of winning the bid if they went in together - The Gulf World Cup definitely has a ring to it and FIFA would more than likely put their own spin on it in terms of it being the first time the tournament has come anywhere near the region and all the fanfare that would come with it


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

RobH said:


> Have heard no suggestion the Olympics will become a national event. Football and events which need a large body of water are nearly always outside of the main city; that's nothing new.
> 
> Re: a gulf bid, which teams would qualify automatically for the tournament were this to go ahead? Another can of worms.


the discussion is very small, but I was surprised to hear it nontheless. Sydney and Beijing came through okay, but I've heard Greece took a few whacks financially

on the team, agree, and it would take a fair bit of maturity for everyone to accept only one/two would get auto, and the rest just accept the honor of "just" being a host.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

T74 said:


> on the team, agree, and it would take a fair bit of maturity for everyone to accept only one/two would get auto, and the rest just accept the honor of "just" being a host.


There's only be two - Qatar's national team and the UAE football team. FIFA have already set a precidence here in 2002 so I can't imgaine that would hinder any joint bid


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> This is very enough to send report to admins especially alreayd posted warning 2 days ago.


It is a completely reasonable observation. In fact the policy to separate laborers from the city in which they do their labor in confined camps can arguably be seen as implicitly racist.

I would like to believe that Qatar will not use similar methods as the UAE but everything I have read points to them doing so. Is there a minimum wage? Are unions allowed? Are they allowed to openly protest their wages? What is the average salary for construction laborers right now?


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*This is the last call to order. I will revise this thread and act accordingly. "trollish" participations and/or overall bad attitude will be dealt with.

It is considered also "trolling" to go to certains threads only to desqualify the theme or to just post negatively.*


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel like Qatar would be nice, but they chose a bad year to bid since the US and Australian bids are so strong.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

National Pride


The Olympic rings ready for the Doha 2020 Olympic bid.


Large open spaces ready for a large scale event (World cup & Olympics)


A Luxurious Bid


Aspire Zone plaza


Expect Amazing !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

The Asian Games was just the beginning


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Reading you makes me feel like I am perpetually locked in my old high school gym for the neverending football pep rally :nuts:


Goooooooo team!!!!!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Reading you makes me feel like I am perpetually locked in my old high school gym for the neverending football pep rally :nuts:
> 
> 
> Goooooooo team!!!!!


^^ :lol::lol: Sorry thats how i am. Go team :banana: =P


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> This would be acceptable, not more than that (in the stadiums)


Sounds fine to me. May even be sensible for some to cover up a bit to avoid sunburn.



> Most matches in Qatar are for free, and who said the majority in the country are labourers ?? you forgot high payed expats which really form the large bulk of demographics...
> 
> This match in the local league, not anywhere near the Quarter finals had a lot of non Qatari's go see it.


The matches are free? geez, why not a packed house each weekend.
I clearly said expats and foreign labourers, no forgeting there. What you shouldn't forget is that large expat work force is of a transient nature and has about as much loyalty and passion for Qatar as their next pay check. 



> No, We are aiming currently at Doha 2020 not Doha 2024, so the stadiums will be used prior to the World Cup if the bid is won.
> Its part of well studied National Vision 2030, you think they don't know what they are doing ?


Doha 2020 then, my mistake but my point is the same. 
Well studied national vision, the key work there is Vision, its something to aspire to with a logical optimistic bias. It also involves securing the WC and or Olympics, unlike all other bidders for 2022. Qatars need for venues and claim of legacy is only legitimised in the context of winning both bids for WC and Olympics.



> We are already different, We have World-Class "award winning" sport facilities and they are being used all the times by hosting more and more events.


Sound a little jinoistic there, not a good look...
and no, you are not different. Many countries have "award winning" sporting infrastucture that that are heavily patronised, including all your bidding rivals.



> Thats highly offensive. we don't need any trollish behavior.


How is a fact offensive. If you were to tell me the sky is blue should I be offended?



> And ? I don't see why a country shouldn't expand its sporting facilities, and again the Olympic's would be held before the world cup (2020), so the stadiums will be used before the World Cup.


Who said you shouldn't expand your sporting infrastructure?
I question the need for sporting infrastucture on the scale of a World Cup. As i said, Qatari's on the forum have said many of these venues would not be built if Qatar doesn't get the WC or Olympics, that contradicts your claims of these facilities being needed regardless. So the stadiums from the Olympic wil be used for the WC and then what? You have said youself that Football matches are free to attend yet you average less the 8000 a game.

Your inability or refusal to comprehend people's posts on this forum is not my problem. Unlike giving simple information to the common person, this is a forum set up for design and architecture boffins. I like I imagine many other resent being presented information that is for all intends and purposes is a cut and paste job from a promotional pamflet. We have asked serious and legitimate questions and as our passions dictate we want to know the knuts and bolds of proposals and vigorously critique them.

I'm going go do something more satifying now like bang my head against a brick wall.


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well if you can't afford it you can't have it, you will have to settle for what is offered in the middle class. Now don't tell me they don't have money for Macdonald's, why are they coming then....





>


What the eff reply is that? 
Look at that image, that is prestige...no? I said before the WC is more for middle class, whats the point of having a luxurious bid? Plus your saying its family orientated, what world cup isnt?
If you look at a place like that its what? $500 US + a night...?
MacDonald's is $5 a meal...?
How is that justified, that if you don't have enough money for Maccas then GTFO...?
I said money to stay in your luxurious hotels since its a "Luxurious bid" not for necessities!





Qatar Son 333 said:


> Even if the World Cup and Olympics are done hosted, we will still have the Asian Cup and the Asian Games to host, in addition to other sports, did you foreget abot FIBA, IHF & IAAF etc. -_-
> 
> 12 years is a long time, by then we would have opened the New Doha International Airport, Qatar National Metro Network, New Ring Roads, New expressways, Qatar-Bahrain Bridge.


Ohhhh great, multi hundred billion dollar systems for what approximately 2-3million people, and a few world events that last four weeks. Congrats.




Qatar Son 333 said:


> This would be acceptable, not more than that (in the stadiums)


If thats the max amount of "nudity" allowed your WC will be disappointing to the average male in the crowd.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

jacoboy7 said:


> If thats the max amount of "nudity" allowed your WC will be disappointing to the average male in the crowd.


Brazilian's won't like it either.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

jacoboy7 said:


> What the eff reply is that?
> Look at that image, that is prestige...no? I said before the WC is more for middle class, whats the point of having a luxurious bid? Plus your saying its family orientated, what world cup isnt?
> If you look at a place like that its what? $500 US + a night...?
> MacDonald's is $5 a meal...?
> ...


For your information thats not even a hotel.... its a mall and i refeerd to luxury and prestige as the locations and places are "high-end" (example: A mall ?) even though expensive hotels are available, there is a lot of "normal" hotels such as rotana, Sheraton etc.

Its not my problem if you fail to notice "Prada" on the side of the image....


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

So far 3 completely new stadiums have been announced and they are Al-Wakrah, Al-Khor & Al-Shamal.

*Al-Wakrah Stadium & Complex*

Will include the main Stadium (45,120) , Aquatics Center, Multi-Use sport's hall, Shopping Mall, Spa & Offices.) The complex would be adjacent to an expressway and will have connection's to the national metro network. The Sport complex is part of the "Wakrah City Masterplan", which means regardless of the decision in 2nd of December, it will be built. The only thing that wouldn't be built if the 2022 World Cup doesn't go to Qatar is the Modular upper tiers that would be removed and chipped to developing countries in Asia/Africa after the World Cup.

Official video for Al-Wakrah Stadium





Bird view of Stadium


Open spaces outside the Stadium


View of the Wakrah Sport Complex 


*Al-Khor Stadium*

Located in the northeast of Qatar, designed in the shape of a beautiful asymmetrical shell the al khor stadium will have a capacity of 45,330 seats. some viewers will see the Arabian Gulf from their seats, the players will benefit from a flexible cover that will ensure the shadow on the pitch. The stadium will have connections to the National Metro, an adjacent highway and water taxi links.

Official video of Al-Khor Stadium





Bird view of Stadium


The shell cover


Section view of Al-Khor Stadium


*Al-Shamal Stadium*

The brand new al-shamal stadium has a capacity of 45,120 with a permanent lower tier of 25,500 seats and a modular upper tier of 19,620 seats. the stadiums shape is derived from the 'Dhow' fishing boat of the arabian gulf. spectators are expected to arrive from the Doha Expressway, Water Taxis, the Bahrain-Qatar friendship bridge and the new National Metrorail. 

Official video of Al-Shamal Stadium





View from ground 


View from the sky


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

We know that 2 stadiums (Al-Gharafa & Al-Rayyan) will be renovated for the 2022 World cup.

*Al-Gharafa Stadium*

The existing 21,175 capacity Al-Gharafa stadium will be expanded to 44,740 seats using modular elements forming an upper tier. The facade will be made up of ribbons representing the nations that qualify for the 2022 FIFA World Cup and will symbolize football and the mutual friendship, tolerance and respect that the tournament represents. The stadium will be downscaled to its existing capacity after the tournament ends.

Official video of Al-Gharafa Stadium.





Birds-eye view


Ground view


Section view of Stadium.


*Al-Rayyan Stadium
*

The existing al-rayyan stadium with a seating capacity of 21,282 will be expanded to 44,740 seats using modular elements to form an upper tier. the stadium is designed with a special 'media facade' membrane that acts as a screen for projecting news, updates and current matches. The stadium will be downsized to its current capacity after the tournament. Its adjacent to a Highway.

Official video of Al-Rayyan Stadium.





Bird view


Ground view


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

There you go, that wasn't a bad post. Had thorough information on the capacities and I appreciate the sections.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> There you go, that wasn't a bad post. Had thorough information on the capacities and I appreciate the sections.


It was just a rehash of info already posted around page twelve of the thread - smacks of trying to keep the thread up near the top of the main list hno:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

gavstar00 said:


> It was just a rehash of info already posted around page twelve of the thread - smacks of trying to keep the thread up near the top of the main list hno:


I've seen most of the pics many times before but the sections were new to me, at least as far as I could remember. I thought I'd give Qatar Son 333 the benefit of the doubt and believe that he's trying as opposed to mimicing a scratched record.


----------



## wonkcerbon (Sep 1, 2004)

got this pic from FIFA.com










is she really supported Qatar for FIFA world cup ? 
well, send her to me, I will approve Qatar bid..


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

I thought that that sort of clothing wouldn't be allowed...contradiction much?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

After revising previous events Qatar hosted i noticed that much more skin is shown especially the athletes, part of the 2006 Asian Games was Women's volleyball, athletics etc. and another event was the 2010 IAAF world indoor championship Doha. my bad :nuts:.





On a side note, at the 2010 IAAF world indoor championship in Doha also had an Israeli athlete, it not the first time an Israeli athlete comes to Qatar, around 2 years ago an Israeli tennis player come to take part in the womens tournament. 



















This country is is really becoming different from the others around it, and its doing it quick, by 2012 Qatar will launch its first satellite and open its Space City project which will be a hub for space research and eventually its own space program. Bidding for the 2020 Olympics and the 2022 World Cup, moving towards a knowledge based economy, investing in renewable energy & more. By 2030 people might consider Qatar as a developed nation.


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

My only complaint about the stadiums so far is that they're all two-tiered, hopefully a few different ones to come.


----------



## flares (May 9, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Al-Jazeera Sports has proved itself to be on the top of the sport-channel monopoly in the Middle east and North Africa region, Their exclusive rights to broadcast the World Cup 2010 and 2014 and many other European leagues has gained it a lot of respect.
> The sport channels are 1,2,+1,+2,+4,+5,+6,+7,+8,+9,+10,HD1,HD2,3D,Clubs,Global and the world cup channel.


Jazeera Sports has the 2014 WC too. :nuts: Hope they sort out the transmission problems by then.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

flares said:


> Jazeera Sports has the 2014 WC too. :nuts: Hope they sort out the transmission problems by then.


Its called piracy, someone or a group ruined some of the matches...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar to show FIFA cooling technology*

DOHA: In its bid to host the 2022 World Cup, Qatar will show the world soccer body, FIFA, a prototype of a solar-powered stadium cooling system that will regulate the temperature at the venues, in September this year.

A high-profile FIFA team is expected here in September, three months before the 2022 World Cup host is chosen in December.

Associated Press (AP), reporting from Johannesburg, one of the venues of the 2010 World Cup games, yesterday quoted Qatar’s bid leader, Hassan Al Thawadi, as saying that football officials from around the world are asking him how their national teams can play in Qatar’s hot weather.

If Qatar wins the bid the matches will be played between June 3 and July 3, when temperatures are high.

AP said it has been 35 degrees Celsius at 9.30pm in Qatar, the time when late matches, including the final, would kick off.

Meanwhile, Canadian Press (CP) said from Johannesburg that Qatar’s bid to host the 2022 World Cup is provoking a heated debate in South Africa. “Ultimately, everybody asks about the weather — ‘What is your solution towards the weather?’” bid Chief Executive Al Thawadi told CP.

Daytime temperatures this week hit 43 degrees Celsius in Qatar.

Al Thawadi has heard expressions of concern, especially from European and South American officials who want to know what kind of World Cup their national team might face in 2022.

“Previously it was curiosity or it was more of an astonishment,” Al Thawadi said. “Now I believe people are genuinely interested.”

Qatar proposes to combat the searing heat by a system of solar-powered, air-cooled stadiums with roofs designed to shelter the fans and players.

A scaled-down prototype is being built around a five-a-side field in Doha to showcase the technology, and will be unveiled in September before a FIFA team coming here for an official inspection.

“Every component of that prototype is in existence,” Al Thawadi said, “but it’s never been put in the sequence that it’s being put together in to create the result that we are looking for.”

Qatar proposes playing World Cup matches in 12 stadiums equipped with the technology. Development plans for five are under way.

The bid panel claims the temperature at the venues would be kept at 27 degrees Celsius — below the 30-degree mark at which FIFA’s medical committee says players become fatigued after 51 minutes of play.

Training camps for each of the 32 competing teams will also need to be cooled, as will the several so-called fan zones — the public viewing sites where fans without match tickets gather to watch the action on giant screens.

THE PENINSULA


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Qatar to show FIFA cooling technology*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a full trial run of games displaying the technology and potential reliability in similar stadiums that would be used during the WC is what is required before signing off on such a project. Displaying a "scaled down version" which hasn't been tested during actual matches in my opinion would be a non starter.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

New slogan for this bid.

1 city. 1 world cup! 

just kidding...sort of.


----------



## zaDic (Apr 23, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> New slogan for this bid.
> 
> 1 city. 1 world cup!
> 
> just kidding...sort of.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> New slogan for this bid.
> 
> 1 city. 1 world cup!
> 
> just kidding...sort of.


Instead of trolling around, please change the thread title to 2022 Candidate....

Its not about the tiny Emirate's 1.7 million people, but about the wider Middle East and North African population, the whole region stands to gain from this bid, I mean we are talking about 400 Million people in MENA today, we are extremely privileged to be representing them. The game itself has its allure and people will gravitate towards the games, the games will market itself, Qatar expects at least 700,000 visitors from abroad during the event.

------

in response to the "over-luxurious" claims, the cost of accommodation in 5-star hotels is lower than the rest of the region, during the world cup package deals will be available, FIFA has requirements stipulates ranges of costs for hotels, all of that will be taken into consideration. The lack of lower-priced hotels will be also corrected with more 3 and 4 star hotels. 

The design of the iconic stadium where the opening and closing ceremonies will be held is still in design stage with competition in place for the selection of the best architectural design, the design will be announced soon


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Qatar to show FIFA cooling technology*
> 
> DOHA: In its bid to host the 2022 World Cup, Qatar will show the world soccer body, FIFA, a prototype of a solar-powered stadium cooling system that will regulate the temperature at the venues, in September this year.
> 
> ...












^^Prepare to be blown away FIFA! :lol:


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

Why 12 stadiums and not 10?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

The infrastructure of the Games will be in line with the overall development of the country, which again will follow the National Vision 2030 of the country. There are a lot of ancillary benefits of hosting the Games, one of them is to introduce people to Qatar, show them what the country has achieved in a few years time, the value the government places on education.


----------



## sauronbcn (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a joke


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

How is stating "1 city. 1 world cup" trolling?

As of today Qatar only has 1 sizeable city, which would only be allocated 1 venue if the last 5 WC's are anything to go by.

You have still not answered, how a city like Rio or Paris or London, would at most be allocated 2 venues, yet a smaller city thinks FIFA will hand it more than 2?

Its just not going to happen. Aircon or not/


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

nomarandlee said:


> I think a full trial run of games displaying the technology and potential reliability in similar stadiums that would be used during the WC is what is required before signing off on such a project. Displaying a "scaled down version" which hasn't been tested during actual matches in my opinion would be a non starter.


I agree..UNPROVEN technology yet to be practiced in World Cup style conditions in WC style stadiums with WC style attendances.
Player comfort,spectator comfort,wind,radiant heat,dust storms etc etc etc ...This needs to be tested properly!...
and yes...it is still unproven...
A few 1950s style evap water coolers 









blowing cool air on a few spectators doesnt relate to controlled open air stadiums that create 27 deg temp for the players on the middle of the pitch


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is strategic & serious bid.

12 Stadiums spread around the country that will serve as a lasting legacy for their local communities, all stadiums will be situated close to country landmarks, a new 86,000 seat stadium is planned with another stadium expanded to 70,000, everything will meet FIFA standards, the stadiums, training fields and fan zones will be air conditioned using Eco friendly technology that gathers solar energy.

To meet international regulatory standards as part of its efforts to bring the 2020 Olympic Games and 2022 World Cup to Qatar, the country has given shape to a multi-billion dollar programme to expand its transport infrastructure. The latest projects include Doha's new airport, the formation of a railway network and expansion of local bus services. Transport to and from Qatar is made even easier since there will be a direct bridge link to nearby Bahrain, Abudhabi airport nearby & Dubai with its 2 mega airports (Dubai International & Dubai world central). Everything in-lined with Qatar's 2030 Vision.

This will be a family-oriented & compact world cup.

First 5 stadiums out of 12





Qatar railways map









Qatar Railways station model







Doha International Airport


Master planned cities are all involved with this bid


Qatar hosted the FIFA Congress in 2003, WTO meeting, Asian Games 2006, 1995 U-20 World Cup, 1988 Asian Cup, 2005 West Asian Games, 2004 Gulf Cup, 2010 IAAF Indoor Athletics, 2010 FIBA Asia & so many other annual events.
Qatar is tipped as the region's sports capital and it is perhaps the only Gulf nation capable of organising the biggest international events in any sports discipline, thanks to its state-of-the-art facilities.
Its hosting the 2011 Asian Cup, 2011 Pan-Arab Games and the 2013 Asian Indoor & Martial Arts Games. and its bidding for the 2020 Olympics and the 2022 World Cup.









Qatar 2022 World Cup bid has been further boosted by the support of the Arab Soccer Federation (ASF), which claimed that the country had credentials to host the sport's showpiece event. A number of Arab football associations has already placed the Qatar 2022 bid banner on their websites.

A World Cup in the Mideast will create a bridge between East and West, and have people converge in Qatar. It will also help create a better understanding of the region.



The high-profile international football friendly between Brazil and England last November boosted the profile of Qatar's bid to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup.














The Brazilian President has already pledged his country's full support for Qatar 2022, that means the Brazilian Ricardo Terra Teixeira will most certainly vote for Qatar.
Franz Beckenbauer would most likely vote for Qatar due to a German company building Qatar Railways which is also directly related to Qatar 2022 World Cup bid.
Mohammed Bin Hammam off course would support his country Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> I agree..UNPROVEN technology yet to be practiced in World Cup style conditions in WC style stadiums with WC style attendances.
> Player comfort,spectator comfort,wind,radiant heat,dust storms etc etc etc ...This needs to be tested properly!...
> and yes...it is still unproven...
> A few 1950s style evap water coolers
> ...


Why did you bring reference to that picture in the first place ? i posted them to show you how one of 2 stadiums are currently cooled, they DONT RELATE to the 2022 proposal, the 2022 one will be Eco friendly etc etc etc i have repeated it a thousand times, go back and dig it out... its unproven because OBVIOUSLY the prototype hasn't been finished yet, wait till mid September, the FIFA inspectors will test it out themselves.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Instead of trolling around, please change the thread title to 2022 Candidate....
> 
> Its not about the tiny Emirate's 1.7 million people, *but about the wider Middle East and North African population, the whole region stands to gain from this bid, I mean we are talking about 400 Million people in MENA today, we are extremely privileged to be representing them*. The game itself has its allure and people will gravitate towards the games, the games will market itself, Qatar expects at least 700,000 visitors from abroad during the event.


Nice for us.

If you don't have it, Morocco will have more chance for representing MENA area after loosing WC 1994, 1998, 2006 and 2010.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> one of them is to introduce people to Qatar, show them what the country has achieved in a few years time, the value the government places on education.


You need the world cup in order to do all that? Really? 

Wouldn't a more direct showing of improvement in education be better by saying publishing improved results of Qatari students in worldwide education rankings? Or starting a native University attended by Qatari natives that is regarded among the best in the world.

I don't see how hiring Westerners to design hotels and venues and getting South Asians to build them is much of a display in "education"? 

Wouldn't better roads, airports, stadiums, and hotels speak for themselves be worth doing on their own merits? You sound like a government agency spokesman for cripes sake.


Qatar Son 333 said:


> This will be a *family-oriented *& compact world cup.
> .


There is that darn word again. :bash: As if Brazil 2014 or England 2018 will be "family unfriendly". You people don't own the concept or idea of family or good values. hno:


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why did you bring reference to that picture in the first place ? i posted them to show you how one of 2 stadiums are currently cooled, they DONT RELATE to the 2022 proposal, the 2022 one will be Eco friendly etc etc etc i have repeated it a thousand times, go back and dig it out... its unproven because OBVIOUSLY the prototype hasn't been finished yet, wait till mid September, the FIFA inspectors will test it out themselves.


I know you have said it a THOUSAND times.You (and all the Qatari spin doctors)can say anything you like.

Simple fact...Its unproven technology and has yet to be tested in trying and ACTUAL match conditions.A prototype (that isnt even a stadium) is not going to convince anyone.(Then again..We are talking FIFA)


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why did you bring reference to that picture in the first place ? i posted them to show you how one of 2 stadiums are currently cooled, they DONT RELATE to the 2022 proposal, the 2022 one will be Eco friendly etc etc etc i have repeated it a thousand times, go back and dig it out... its unproven because OBVIOUSLY the prototype hasn't been finished yet, wait till mid September, the FIFA inspectors will test it out themselves.


I have no idea on this matter, so your comment is appreciated

How similar is the Qatari weather in Sept to that we would normally expect in June/July?

If this is a prototype arrangement, you would be wanting to run in it conditions as close to the likely outcome as possible (and running in next year is not an option given the vote is in December)

also how "scaled down" is the prototype? I'm assuming a smaller space is easier to cool than a larger one


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

T74 said:


> I have no idea on this matter, so your comment is appreciated
> 
> How similar is the Qatari weather in Sept to that we would normally expect in June/July?
> 
> ...


Exactly.."Scaled down"..What a joke!

Unproven technology and they want to be given a WC!

or this in regards to cooling fan zones etc

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...-world-cup-bid--fbintl_ap-wcup-qatar2022.html

_".............. Thawadi said a design to cool those venues has not yet been devised.

“Technology evolves. You’ve got 12 years from now,” he said. “The cooling technology will be adapted in such a way to allow for the place to be cooled in an open-air place without the stands being there.” _

In other words......

".........We have no idea,but lets pretend we do...they will give us the WC and we will deal with it later...Maybe advancement in technology before 2022 might improve............"


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I almost admire the tenacity and defiance (if not arrogance) of such a bid but sometime one just perhaps to admit to oneself they live in a climate and conditions not conducive to high energy and highly aerobic outdoor sport. 

Unless FIFA decided to up end the world national leagues schedules (not happening in a 1k years) and display the WC during December or January I don't see that problem being recitified. Then what still has the issue of having enough cities and population to warrent holding the tourneyment............


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

"Shirtless Obama" on the stadium external screen :lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *Its not about the tiny Emirate's 1.7 million people, but about the wider Middle East and North African population*, the whole region stands to gain from this bid, I mean we are talking about 400 Million people in MENA today.


Really thats a vast area to be represented by a tiny counrty on the east fringe of MENA. By that logic I'm pronouncing that Australia's bid is not just about the moderately low Populated Australia but for the whole South East Asian and Pacific region notably Indonesia and New Zealand, I may as well throw in the bulk of the common Commonwealth.




Qatar Son 333 said:


> This will be a *family-oriented & compact world cup*.


Compact yes but is that better most people love seeing the varying landscapes of a host nation. Family-Oriented well that's even more subjective, can't spend 24/7 in the fan zones underneath the "fans"




Qatar Son 333 said:


> Qatar hosted the FIFA Congress in 2003, WTO meeting, Asian Games 2006, 1995 U-20 World Cup, 1988 Asian Cup, 2005 West Asian Games, 2004 Gulf Cup, 2010 IAAF Indoor Athletics, 2010 FIBA Asia & so many other annual events.


All peanuts compared to the World Cup and not a beneficial point of difference from all the other bidders of 2022. USA (7 olympics, 1 WC), South Korea (1 Olympics, 1 WC), Japan (3 Olypmics, 1 WC), Australia (2 Olympics).



Qatar Son 333 said:


> *A World Cup in the Mideast will create a bridge between East and West*, and have people converge in Qatar. It will also help create a better understanding of the region.


How's it working the other way around?
I would have though that hundreds of thousands of "Western" expats in the gulf countries working everyday would be challenging stereotypes and helping understanding.



Qatar Son 333 said:


> *The high-profile international football friendly* between Brazil and England last November boosted the profile of Qatar's bid to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup.


Again it is not a point of difference for your bid. All of Qatar's 2022 rivals have held numerous more similar events and many with something at stake.



Qatar Son 333 said:


> The Brazilian President has already pledged his country's full support for Qatar 2022, *that means the Brazilian Ricardo Terra Teixeira will most certainly vote for Qatar*.
> Franz Beckenbauer would most likely vote for Qatar due to a German company building Qatar Railways which is also directly related to Qatar 2022 World Cup bid.
> Mohammed Bin Hammam off course would support his country Qatar.


No it doesn't, Brazil will do what's strategically right for them and there sponsors (TV) which could mean the USA (time zones).

So is it a threat against german companies who have nothing to do with the German football's governing body and Franz Beckenbauer. Geez, maybe Australia should work with its mining companies and threaten supply if we don't get it.



nomarandlee said:


> You need the world cup in order to do all that? Really?
> 
> Wouldn't a more direct showing of improvement in education be better by saying publishing improved results of Qatari students in worldwide education rankings? Or starting a native University attended by Qatari natives that is regarded among the best in the world.
> 
> ...


+1

For the Qatari bid, besides the smoke and mirrors all I see is claims that don't separated it from the 2022 playing field. Enjoy our pretty renderings but don't dare ask us about serious substance. They talk of all the infrastructure which is being build and the others that "will" be built, "Eco-air con" and fan zones. All these things are a huge undertaking just to get to a level pegging with the other bids before they even start. Eco-air con is mute point when the other bids don't even need it and its massive expense just to be comfortable. The other bids have the stadia or are building because there is a financially sound demand for them regardless of WC. Desite what they say does anyone seriously believe Qatar needs 8 20000 seaters, 1 80000 seater and a 70000 seat athletics stadium if not only for the WC and Olympic bid. 
The idea of a segregated Fan zone troubles me, that is not engagment and understanding, what about the Qatari culture people may want to see? No, sorry "western fun" only in the fan zone.
All other bids host "high-profile friendlies" far more often than Qatar (often with their own country of local team involved) if this was to prove a point about some Qatar has that the others don't?

Why should Qatar be allowed to have 12 venues in a area the same size as Greater Sydney when every other bid has had to organise with the consensus that FIFA will only allow one Metropolitan Area in a bid 2 venues but "may" be willing to compromise with 2 Metros under specific circumstances.

I just fail to see Qatar offering something that the other bidding nations haven't already matched, excelled or just don't need. FIFA giving them the World Cup would be moving the goalposts mid match, further damaging their credibility and setting a seriously awkward precedent.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

it is very clear there are a lot of frustration in Australia for some reason


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

qatarson said:


> *some people here gossip to no avail they are wasting their times while the Qataris working to achieve their goal.
> 
> Qatar will host the 2022 Football World Cup by Spiro Zavos
> The Roar, Australia
> ...


So, in other words, sod the fans, we're having a world cup in the desert so Blatter can get a Nobel prize? :lol: What a silly article.

It is all speculation and contains NO actual quotes from anyone. "An informed source has told me" doesn't cut it, I'm afraid.

This article adds nothing to the debate, nor does it answer any of the questions posed pages ago in this thread which are yet to be answered.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

RobH said:


> This article adds nothing to the debate, nor does it answer any of the questions posed pages ago in this thread which are yet to be answered.


you can visit www.qatar2022bid.com to ask your questions
sorry we are not officals we are just updating the topic with last news and articles


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

A world cup in a small country with a >1 mill. population, only 1 big city and the lack of footballculture? hno:

No thanks


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> A world cup in a small country with a >1 mill. population, only 1 big city and the lack of footballculture? hno:
> 
> No thanks


Football is our culture :dance2:...

I can see 2 stadiums from my house roof, but thats not the point...

We have enough...

1988 AFC Asian Cup hosts.
1995 FIFA U-20 World Cup hosts.
2004 Gulf Cup hosts. (Winner)
2006 Asian Games hosts. (Gold medal in football)
2011 AFC Asian Cup hosts.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

but not enough cities!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Football is our culture :dance2:...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar_national_football_team#World_Cup_record

Really? :|


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> but not enough cities!


Oh you and your But's everywhere... I might as well say "but we have the money to buy the votes". Can't wait for 2nd of December 2010 

World-Class stadiums, a new metro network, roads, hotels & good connections to the region and its airports. Everything is going smooth...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I might as well say "but we have the money to buy the votes".


So does the US (not to mention their powerful sponsors) !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar_national_football_team#World_Cup_record
> 
> Really? :|


:sleepy: That does not relate to what i was talking about, i was talking about hosting events, football and multi-sports... also i forgot to mention that football is the primary game in Qatar, everybody watches the local and international matches.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oh you and your But's everywhere... I might as well say "but we have the money to buy the votes". Can't wait for 2nd of December 2010
> 
> World-Class stadiums, a new metro network, roads, hotels & good connections to the region and its airports. Everything is going smooth...


What about the clash between the western and arab culture?
Women in bikinis, alcohol etc.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> What about the clash between the western and arab culture?
> Women in bikinis, alcohol etc.


Go back a couple of pages and see for yourself..


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Marco_ said:


> Women in bikinis, alcohol etc.


No clash at all: 
Alcohol: Banned !
Bikini: Banned ! 
etc: Banned !

He already told you that the Qatari WC will be FAMILY-ORIENTED ! :nuts: (btw I would be curious to see that.. cause it's almost inapplicable :lol


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

RobH said:


> So, in other words, sod the fans, we're having a world cup in the desert so Blatter can get a Nobel prize? :lol: What a silly article.
> 
> It is all speculation and contains NO actual quotes from anyone. "An informed source has told me" doesn't cut it, I'm afraid.
> 
> This article adds nothing to the debate, nor does it answer any of the questions posed pages ago in this thread which are yet to be answered.


It adds nothing because it is nothing

It is not an article, its a bloody blog. The roar is just an online blog site, and it invites people to submit articles, so its hardly hardcore journalism

since when did anyone start talking blogs by random schmucks seriously?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

You need more cities! We are experiencing the world cup here, even Johannesburg, Durban and Cape Town would be a tough ask to stage the entire world cup, yet a country with a third of the population of Cape Town thinks it can host the entire event.

Doha as a host city with 1 venue possibly 2, absolutely....and then what?


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> :sleepy: That does not relate to what i was talking about, i was talking about hosting events, football and multi-sports... also i forgot to mention that football is the primary game in Qatar, everybody watches the local and international matches.


Well then football is hardly your culture, hosting events is by that logic!


----------



## different (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere the embarrassing almost empty stadium of finals of IAAF in Doha considering its almost free entrance. People in Doha keeps on hosting events but the problem is there enough interested audience in them? Of course the World Cup is different but still, how could you make the people interested to come in Qatar where in fact you have nothing much to offer aside from the games.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> you can visit www.qatar2022bid.com to ask your questions
> sorry we are not officals we are just updating the topic with last news and articles


Only you have provided your own commentary and opinions other then just posting news articles and "latest news".



Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oh you and your But's everywhere... I might as well say "but we have the money to buy the votes". Can't wait for 2nd of December 2010
> 
> World-Class stadiums, a new metro network, roads, hotels & good connections to the region and its airports. Everything is going smooth...


Ultimately that is what the bid depends on doesn't it. :lol: Glad you came out and admitted as much. Such arrogence.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> it is very clear there are a lot of frustration in Australia for some reason


Congratulations Qatarson, you have been naive enough to believe a cynical tabloid piece written at a grade one level. The funny thing is that more than 99.999% of Australians will never notice or read this and the .001% who did would line their bird cage with it.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

How about removing the Qataris sense of entitlement and self importance first and improve your treatment of foreigners? That would be a greater achievement! Anyone can hire underpaid workers to build glossy shrines. Changing peoples attitudes and understanding of others is a more worthy goal!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

TooFar said:


> How about removing the Qataris sense of entitlement and self importance first and improve your treatment of foreigners? That would be a greater achievement! Anyone can hire underpaid workers to build glossy shrines. Changing peoples attitudes and understanding of others is a more worthy goal!


I think whats going on in Qatar is smart, we don't want the Qatari identity to get extinct because "for example" giving passports to anybody (Canada), erasing the native populations "main role" (Australia, USA etc...). so to do this keep the Qatari's up and high by offering free electricity, free water, free plot of land, government loan to build house , free education & healthcare.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I think whats going on in Qatar is smart, we don't want the Qatari identity to get extinct because "for example" giving passports to anybody (Canada), erasing the native populations "main role" (Australia, USA etc...)



You're right, so, why don't you start first by using your own technologies & engineering and not the German/French/US/Brit ones ! Not to mention your wish to be part of what the Brits/French/Greeks (aka Europe or Western World) have created or invented ! :baeh3:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> You're right, so, why don't you start first by using your own technologies & engineering and not the German/French/US/Brit ones ! Not to mention your wish to be part of what the Brits/French/Greeks (aka Europe or Western World) have created or invented ! :baeh3:


What ?? this does not directly relate to what i was saying... i am sorry but even a large country like Saudi Arabia JUST started its first car and ship production this year ! you expect a small country like Qatar to do it ? with money you could get it instantly instead.

Not related to the thread...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> What ??* this does not directly relate to what i was saying*... i am sorry but even a large country like Saudi Arabia JUST started its first car and ship production this year ! you expect a small country like Qatar to do it ? with money you could get it instantly instead.
> 
> Not related to the thread...


Yea, talking about what happened hundreads of yeas ago in Austalia and the U.S. does though right? :nuts: About as relevant as the slave trade of Arabia. Petty muncher.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Not related to the thread...


Maybe not indeed....

But fully related with your inappropriate Qatari arrogance toward the US and/or Australia and/or Canada (+ the whole Occidental World).....


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I think whats going on in Qatar is smart, we don't want the Qatari identity to get extinct because "for example" giving passports to anybody (Canada), erasing the native populations "main role" (Australia, USA etc...). so to do this keep the Qatari's up and high by offering free electricity, free water, free plot of land, government loan to build house , free education & healthcare.


How is it smart? No one respects you, they only reason foreigners are in your country is to take your money. Wouldn't you rather other countries respect and admire the accomplishments and achievements your people have done? Would it not be "smarter" to educate and develop your own people to create new ideas and technologies, instead of paying expats to do it for you? 

By creating a sense of enlightenment, you are creating a generation that will never know the meaning of hard work, the benefits of education or social responsibility.

* I know this is not directly related to the OP, but these issues should not be swept under the carpet in the name of greed*


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

By December 2, this won't matter. A Qatar World Cup is a pipedream and will never, ever, ever happen. The USA will get it in 2022 (I hope...), and then we will get a whole new group of threads from countries like Colombia or China about 2026, and we can start this up when another small country that loves propaganda and strawman arguments bids...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *I think whats going on in Qatar is smart*, we don't want the Qatari identity to get extinct because "for example" giving passports to anybody (Canada), erasing the native populations "main role" (Australia, USA etc...). so to do this *keep the Qatari's up and high by offering free electricity, free water, free plot of land, government loan to build house , free education & healthcare*.


If thats the general attitude then you have zero moral highground,
I fear for the future.

Exactly how radically different is the indigenous Canadian experience to that of the indigenous American, one can tell you that just like in Australia it varied from indigenous nation to nation as they are as diverse and numerous as Europe.

So when the population reaches 3million + is there going to be no tax and are the other things still going to be free?
If Qatar grew a concience and actually payed the labourers their promised rates then one would think that taxing the population might have to come into effect but as a positive Qatar would have taken a giant leap into no longer be strickly identified as having a rigid classist structure which is institutionally racist. Sure the projects would slow remarkably but the legacy would be far richer to the nations conciousness than the current involuntary servitude or boned labour which is morally bankrupt. There is a saying "Slave labour, you get what you paid for".

The sad thing is I don't think anyone here believes that FIFA wouldn't go to Qatar on moral or ethical grounds and don't the Qatari's know it.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

It will come down to politics and cash. There is no moral high ground in any of this, and the fact that countries like Australia and the US are so accountable for this actions to govts and their peoples makes things harder. The fact that Australian media are complaining over fees to bid leaders and gifts really does show how hard it is for Australia (and the US) to play on a level playing field with countries with less pressure to be accountable.

The need to be transparent in all dealings really is not going to help either of those nations unfortunately, so if it does come down to the game of power and money, in the FIFA sense, Qatar has every chance of winning. It will not be on the Qatari bids strengths, which are far outweighed by negatives. There is no doubting this, but FIFA is a very complex machine.

All I can say is that if FIFA saw Sth Africa as hard work, a Qatari WC would beon another level of headaches. Lack of a local market and accomodation to support the levels of international fans required to fill the gaps are just a couple of facts that really must be a reg flag.

Overall though, we must all realise that there are 2 extremes of views on this one in this forum. The Qatari fans will only see the positives and we can already see the negatives so there really is no use reading it in here. Expect Amazing it is afterall


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> Yea, talking about what happened hundred of years ago in Australia and the U.S. does though right? :nuts: About as relevant as the slave trade of Arabia. Petty muncher.


The native population in Australia wronged should be given billions of dollars in compensation for the occupation As well these days the rights of migrants and of course and should tax payers in Australia not to allow the payment of money in sport before paying the rights of others so fix your problems before mention to others you are in our topic and we have a spirit of sport and we never wrote such things in your topics plus we understand the deep frustration you are feeling.

there no compare between country spend of tax and the world richest country which own major companies in Australia is self.

you need hundred years to be in same raw or even on the head of AFC or at least a seat in FIFA Executive Committee.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> You need more cities! We are experiencing the world cup here, even Johannesburg, Durban and Cape Town would be a tough ask to stage the entire world cup, yet a country with a third of the population of Cape Town thinks it can host the entire event.
> 
> Doha as a host city with 1 venue possibly 2, absolutely....and then what?


you even don't know any thing about Qatar go reading the offical file and the cities names and you will be shocked  ... one city this so funny !! lol I promise im even not live in Doha and I live in Al-Wakkrah city it is population around half million and very well know city and has football club with famous International players and our club even didn't find the chance to win the local cup because there many local clubs in larger cities such Doha city or Al-Rayyan city , Al Garrafh and Al-khor and many others and they are stronger than our team and we cant even have fans as Al-Rayyan fans which one of them is Qatar son 333 and they won the last cup  In the presence of the President of Brazil, who expressed support for Qatar bid officially that night.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> You're right, so, why don't you start first by using your own technologies & engineering and not the German/French/US/Brit ones ! Not to mention your wish to be part of what the Brits/French/Greeks (aka Europe or Western World) have created or invented ! :baeh3:


lol we have technology and we are very fast growing country plus our yearly growing is 25% and with such strong economy we not only handel our bids we even working to get our technologies and investments in The Olympics 2012 in london and we are only the foreign country participation there also we care to work in coprate with other countries because this is part of our stronge PR ( public Realtion) or how france , england , germany , brazil will vote for us if they didn't have PR with us.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> you even don't know any thing about Qatar go reading the offical file and the cities names and you will be shocked  ... one city this so funny !! lol I promise im even not live in Doha and I live in Al-Wakkrah city it is population around half million and very well know city and has football club with famous International players and our club even didn't find the chance to win the local cup because there many local clubs in larger cities such Doha city or Al-Rayyan city , Al Garrafh and Al-khor and many others and they are stronger than our team and we cant even have fans as Al-Rayyan fans which one of them is Qatar son 333 and they won the last cup  In the presence of the President of Brazil, who expressed support for Qatar bid officially that night.


The point being made is that all the 'cities' being mentioned are effively just suburbs of Doha. The pure size of Qatar means that any city is effecively always going to just be a suburb or satelite of the main city.

A map does show just how true this fact is, so even those with limited knowledge of Qatar can see it is the case. 

Every other country has to follow the rules and guidelines of FIFA, so this is where the real questions come from as to how Qatar can be treated any different in this regard.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> Congratulations Qatarson, you have been naive enough to believe a cynical tabloid piece written at a grade one level. The funny thing is that more than 99.999% of Australians will never notice or read this and the .001% who did would line their bird cage with it.


lol every there many articles in your media fully of frustrated I dont know and we feel it even here in Qatar topic we feel it since long time  have you seen me even once writing in Australia topic ?? that is the different between us and you  our bid very strong and we are enthusiastic plus we have stong support and PR we are very satisfied that our power index is the best.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> The native population in Australia wronged should be given billions of dollars in compensation for the occupation As well these days the rights of migrants and of course and should tax payers in Australia not to allow the payment of money in sport before paying the rights of others so fix your problems before mention to others you are in our topic and we have a spirit of sport and we never wrote such things in your topics plus we understand the deep frustration you are feeling.
> 
> there no compare between country spend of tax and the world richest country which own major companies in Australia is self.
> 
> you need hundred years to be in same raw or even on the head of AFC or at least a seat in FIFA Executive Committee.


I say stop the bitching about this from both sides. All countries have their issues with dealing with different parts of their societies and it really does not need unknowledgeable opinions from either side to try and use as weapons againt another nation.

Please get off your high horse though about how powerful Qatar is and how the fact it has the AFC Presidentship and a member of the FIFA commitee. The points raised numerous times regarding how the AFC President will not be in power if he plays a biased game against other Asian bids really need to be listened to. Good on him for having got to his position, but there is much more to the story than just what is on the surface. The 'powerful' can fall just as quickly as they rose.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> The point being made is that all the 'cities' being mentioned are effively just suburbs of Doha.


for your geographical information

Al-khor is 60 KM far from Doha city
Al-Shammal is 100 KM far from Doha 
Dukhan on the western coast 80KM from Doha
Ummsaed 50 KM south of Doha

of course these cities not suburbs and of course you dont need the whole day to reach these cities and that what make our bid stronger than the other bid.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> lol every there many articles in your media fully of frustrated I dont know and we feel it even here in Qatar topic we feel it since long time  have you seen me even once writing in Australia topic ?? that is the different between us and you  our bid very strong and we are enthusiastic plus we have stong support and PR we are very satisfied that our power index is the best.


Go ahead and post in the Australian thread if you would like to. Its free speech afterall and we give you the right to add what you like to our discussions. We discuss the good and the bad in that forum and if you have anything that is going to be benificial to the discussion you can add it. 

Strong PR is one thing, but its an open forum here and we can all ask questions that I am sure others that are out there will raise when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> I say stop the bitching about this from both sides. All countries have their issues with dealing with different parts of their societies.
> 
> Please get off your high horse though about how powerful Qatar is and how the fact it has the AFC Presidentship and a member of the FIFA commitee. The points raised numerous times regarding how the AFC President will not be in power if he plays a biased game against other Asian bids really need to be listened to. Good on him for having got to his position, but there is much more to the story than just what is on the surface. The 'powerful' can fall just as quickly as they rose.


Why was the Australian thread until recently in the second page.... I would suggest you update the Australian thread instead of lurking around here....

And since when did The World Cup relate to Arabia's history of slavery ?? and racism ??South Africa that just recently came out of apartheid (and still suffering from it in some areas) is hosting the 2010 FIFA World Cup as we speak... 

I Expect this post by Mo in the Australia 2022 World Cup Bid thread to be applied here as well.



Mo Rush said:


> Back on topic please.
> 
> Any references to race, culture, ethnicity, or other potentially sensitive topics, whether intended or unintended will receive infractions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> for your geographical information
> 
> Al-khor is 60 KM far from Doha city
> Al-Shammal is 100 KM far from Doha
> ...


Thanks for the information. 

These in Australian or US terms are still within the realms of being in the Greater metro region, meaning they are satelites or suburban dependancies of the main city. 

I know this may not be clear as to why people point it out, but having such a compact WC is really not a great thing in a WC. The pure pressure put on infrastructure requires a greater spread to accomdate such huge numbers. I do not think that most realise just how hard it is until they get the event and the experiences of the past show that Qatars pure size is not something that should be a pro, it is more of a con unfortunately.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> I say stop the bitching about this from both sides. All countries have their issues with dealing with different parts of their societies and it really does not need unknowledgeable opinions from either side to try and use as weapons againt another nation.
> 
> Please get off your high horse though about how powerful Qatar is and how the fact it has the AFC Presidentship and a member of the FIFA commitee. The points raised numerous times regarding how the AFC President will not be in power if he plays a biased game against other Asian bids really need to be listened to. Good on him for having got to his position, but there is much more to the story than just what is on the surface. The 'powerful' can fall just as quickly as they rose.


This did not come from vacuum this came from long years of work & planning especially when some say ( Qatar is tiny country) this is count to our side and make us proud of the PR position we have in the world and we are not frustrated, as other do and you see we did not go to others, others come to our topic


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why was the Australian thread until recently in the second page.... I would suggest you update the Australian thread instead of lurking around here....
> 
> And since when did The World Cup relate to Arabia's history of slavery ?? and racism ??South Africa that just recently came out of apartheid (and still suffering from it in some areas) is hosting the 2010 FIFA World Cup as we speak...
> 
> I Expect this post by Mo in the Australia 2022 World Cup Bid thread to be applied here as well.


It has been updated today. We do not post recycled news as new news. Once things do come out or someone has something to discuss, it is updated. There has been critisism, pros and cons raised and general discussion on an ongoing basis.

If you read my posts I agree that any references to race is unjustified and irrelevant and purely rude. Most comments about those topics have been factually wrong anyway. The other topics relating to the bid are open to discussion though.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> These in Australian or US terms are still within the realms of being in the Greater metro region, meaning they are satelites or suburban dependancies of the main city.
> 
> I know this may not be clear as to why people point it out, but having such a compact WC is really not a great thing in a WC. The pure pressure put on infrastructure requires a greater spread to accomdate such huge numbers. I do not think that most realise just how hard it is until they get the event and the experiences of the past show that Qatars pure size is not something that should be a pro, it is more of a con unfortunately.


all hosting countries will be chosen by Fifa members and they will visit Qatar next September and of course they will vote 2nd of december so we can wait and see what will happen


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> These in Australian or US terms are still within the realms of being in the Greater metro region, meaning they are satelites or suburban dependancies of the main city.
> 
> I know this may not be clear as to why people point it out, but having such a compact WC is really not a great thing in a WC. The pure pressure put on infrastructure requires a greater spread to accomdate such huge numbers. I do not think that most realise just how hard it is until they get the event and the experiences of the past show that Qatars pure size is not something that should be a pro, it is more of a con unfortunately.


Can 200,000 people be declared a city? Aren't these cities just large suburbs?

If they were substantial cities with reasonable populations, then mabye, but all of these "sub-cities" are even smaller than Polokwane or Nelspruit, the "smaller" cities of the 2010 WC.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> This did not come from vacuum this came from long years of work & planning especially when some say ( Qatar is tiny country) this is count to our side and make us proud of the PR position we have in the world and we are not frustrated, as other do and you see we did not go to others, others come to our topic


Yes you should be proud of that fact, no one is denying it, but there are many things that you should be willing to listen to and logically look at how Qatar would host the biggest event on this planet? 

Talking the talk and walking the walk are 2 different things. Actions speak much louder thank words


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Can 200,000 people be declared a city? Aren't these cities just large suburbs?
> 
> If they were substantial cities with reasonable populations, then mabye, but all of these "sub-cities" are even smaller than Polokwane or Nelspruit, the "smaller" cities of the 2010 WC.


I agree with you, but we need to look at what in Qatar terms is defined as a city. It must be a different thing. One mans suburb is another mans city


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> It has been updated today. We do not post recycled news as new news. Once things do come out or someone has something to discuss, it is updated. There has been critisism, pros and cons raised and general discussion on an ongoing basis.
> 
> If you read my posts I agree that any references to race is unjustified and irrelevant and purely rude. Most comments about those topics have been factually wrong anyway. The other topics relating to the bid are open to discussion though.


There's nothing new or useful there are a lot of people repeat their posts, although it answered and even he didn't read Qatar file, just they purpose of stirring up problems and confusion, such as these people we do not really care about them and they insult themselves only


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> I agree with you, but we need to look at what in Qatar terms is defined as a city. It must be a different thing. One mans suburb is another mans city


There are many projects being built, i know of some such as Barwa city (25,000 residents), Lusail city (200,000 residents) and Urjuan city (100,000 residents)...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Words are not words anymore...

*Work starts on Doha Metro’s first station*

The first section of the Metro runs from the Lusail project to the New Doha International Airport.



*Construction has started on the first underground metro station*, which will be the terminus for the future Doha Metro line, a source said yesterday.
The New Doha International Airport (NDIA) Terminal Metro Station is designed by Mott MacDonald, a global management, engineering and development consultancy.
The Metro line is to provide the rail link between Doha city and the NDIA main terminal.
Mott MacDonald was commissioned in 2008 by Qatar (represented by the NDIA Steering Committee), to develop designs for the metro connection from the New Doha International Airport to the wider Doha network.
The project included developing a metro system based on conservative parameters and space proofing of 1.3km single track twin-bored tunnels and a 305m-long by 25m-wide and 20m-deep “cut and cover” underground station.
During the preliminary design of the station box, Mott MacDonald’s team developed plans and designs, with support from sub-consultants Aedas, taking into consideration future requirements of the metro rail systems, passenger experience and safety aspects, station operations and associated facilities for the future station fit-out. This also covered engineering disciplines of rail alignment and systems, fire safety, civil and structural, electrical and mechanical engineering as well as station architecture.
Mert Yesugey, Mott MacDonald’s project manager, said: “Mott MacDonald developed the detailed design of the fully space-proofed structural shell of the station box to a tight schedule for the substantial completion of the structure ahead of the airport opening, including sectional handover of the ground level to others for completion of the above ground infrastructure in time for the airport opening in 2011.
“The provisions for the station box also included temporary electrical and mechanical systems to facilitate the maintenance, inspection and security of the station box during the interim stage until the station becomes fully operational. We are currently providing construction support services to NDIA on site until the completion of the station box construction anticipated in 2011.”
According to initial plans, the first section of the Metro runs 30km from the under-construction Lusail megaproject to the New Doha International Airport. Four further sections run a total of 55km.
“The Doha Metro rail will provide an effective solution to the city’s growing traffic problems,” a senior official of the Invensys Rail (Mena region) has said.
Speaking at a recent conference in Doha, Ala Ghanem, regional director of Invensys Rail, said the successful introduction of a metro service in Dubai and plans to develop similar facilities in other GCC states had proved the need for an efficient and effective public transport network in the entire region, including in Qatar.
“Even though the Doha Metro project’s costs will be enormous, its benefits will be numerous,” he said.
Ghanem estimated the project’s cost at about $7bn, at the current level.
Source: gulf-times.com


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> Yes you should be proud of that fact, no one is denying it, but there are many things that you should be willing to listen to and logically look at how Qatar would host the biggest event on this planet?
> 
> Talking the talk and walking the walk are 2 different things. Actions speak much louder thank words


we always moving forward and we see it is come time to Middle East to host the world cup and Qatar can do it.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Can 200,000 people be declared a city? Aren't these cities just large suburbs?
> 
> If they were substantial cities with reasonable populations, then mabye, but all of these "sub-cities" are even smaller than Polokwane or Nelspruit, the "smaller" cities of the 2010 WC.


yes even 25,000 population can be a country and have army and part of UN and member in Fifa and have all rights like any large country and stop repat same point bring some thing new or you just stacked with this point


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Words are not words anymore...
> 
> *Work starts on Doha Metro’s first station*
> 
> ...


The Doha Olympic bid will be even stronger for the 2020 bid.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Words are not words anymore...
> 
> *Work starts on Doha Metro’s first station*
> 
> ...


Its a great project I must say. Another great DB project 

The main point can be raised though that this is only a thing that other competing countries already have. Substantial transit services already exist in US, Australia, Korea and Japan, so this is filling in a glaring gap in infrastructure.

The more infrastructure that is required to be built, the more risks.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mecca city is 1500KM far away from Doha and Mecca population is 1.7 million these days and in past was much less than this number and Mecca doesnt have international Airport and dont have metro or rail network (there one planned in future) and with these data mecca host 3.5 million visitors from all world countries at same time for one week every year in event called (Haj) and it is much larger world cup and these 3.5 million person stay and live in (5 KM) area plus to this things mecca is receive throughout the year millions of visitors in the other seasons include Ramadan days which some times reach 15 million person and mecca weather is much hoter than Doha always around 48c and some time over 50c and it is just example show that one city can handel any event in the world.

people come to mecca from jeddah city international airport it is around 80 km from mecca.

and of cousre Qatar as country with larger cities have Infrastructure is much greater than the Mecca city.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Its a great project I must say. Another great DB project
> 
> The main point can be raised though that this is only a thing that other competing countries already have. Substantial transit services already exist in US, Australia, Korea and Japan, so this is filling in a glaring gap in infrastructure.
> 
> The more infrastructure that is required to be built, the more risks.


But its not built "only" for the 2020 Olympic Bid and the 2022 World Cup, the New Doha International Airport ?(for example) started construction at around 2005 and is going to open in 18, December, 2011 (National Day)... yes it will serve the bids, but it wasn't built just for them...

Qatar Railways is also part of Qatar National Vision 2030, some parts where extended a bit when the Qatar 2022 World cup bid was announced.

Wakrah and Al-Khor stadiums will be built regardless of the decision in 2nd of December because they are part of their city's masterplan. just that the modular sections will not be built...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> Mecca city is 1500KM far away from Doha and Mecca population is 1.7 million these days and in past was much less than this number and Mecca doesnt have international Airport and dont have metro or rail network (there one planned in future) and with these data mecca host 3.5 million visitors from all world countries at same time for one week every year in event called (Hajj) and it is much larger world cup and these 3.5 million person stay and live in (5 KM) area plus to this things mecca is receive throughout the year millions of visitors in the other seasons include Ramadan days which some times reach 15 million person and mecca weather is much hoter than Doha always around 48c and some time over 50c and it is just example show that one city can handle any event in the world.
> 
> people come to mecca from jeddah city international airport it is around 80 km from mecca.
> 
> and of course Qatar as country with larger cities have Infrastructure is much greater than the Mecca city.


yes and these 3.5 Millions all collect at the same point 5 times a day :nuts: incredible, but the amazing thing is that it works !! not to mention that Mecca is a mountainous areas and the main mosque is in a "tight" valley.

This also explains my reference to using Bahrain international, Dubai International, Dubai World Central, Abudhabi International and Dammam International airports as "alternatives" in case (for example) all direct flights to Doha are booked, the region around Doha would slightly benefit from the World Cup in Qatar. Mainly Bahrain would benefit, its the nearest airport and it serves as "alternative" accommodation.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Walbanger said:


> So when the population reaches 3million + is there going to be no tax and are the other things still going to be free?
> If Qatar grew a concience and actually payed the labourers their promised rates then one would think that taxing the population might have to come into effect but as a positive Qatar would have taken a giant leap into no longer be strickly identified as having a rigid classist structure which is institutionally racist. Sure the projects would slow remarkably but the legacy would be far richer to the nations conciousness than the current involuntary servitude or boned labour which is morally bankrupt. There is a saying "Slave labour, you get what you paid for".
> 
> The sad thing is I don't think anyone here believes that FIFA wouldn't go to Qatar on moral or ethical grounds and don't the Qatari's know it.


Indeed to all.

If FIFA had any moral fiber they wouldn't touch such a bid with a ten foot poll knowing that a first would economy would employ third world labor standards to pull off FIFA's tournament.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> But its not built "only" for the 2020 Olympic Bid and the 2022 World Cup, the New Doha International Airport ?(for example) started construction at around 2005 and is going to open in 18, December, 2011 (National Day)... yes it will serve the bids, but it wasn't built just for them...
> 
> Qatar Railways is also part of Qatar National Vision 2030, some parts where extended a bit when the Qatar 2022 World cup bid was announced.
> 
> Wakrah and Al-Khor stadiums will be built regardless of the decision in 2nd of December because they are part of their city's masterplan. just that the modular sections will not be built...


Its great to see Qatar developing such necessary infrastructure. It is all certainly a huge plan. I have seen many Qatari projects that are planned and they look very promising.

Never said it was being built just for the events, but its all a risk when any event planning is considered. Building all the stadiums, transport and accomodation are not easy tasks.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> yes and these 3.5 Millions all collect at the same point 5 times a day :nuts: incredible, but the amazing thing is that it works !! not to mention that Mecca is a mountainous areas and the main mosque is in a "tight" valley.
> 
> This also explains my reference to using Bahrain international, Dubai International, Dubai World Central, Abudhabi International and Dammam International airports as "alternatives" in case (for example) all direct flights to Doha are booked, the region around Doha would slightly benefit from the World Cup in Qatar. Mainly Bahrain would benefit, its the nearest airport and it serves as "alternative" accommodation.


Dubai has the largest world airport which taked the 1st place after king khalid airport in Saudi but our new airport can handel 50 million easily plus we have longest causeway in the world and new gate for million of visitors.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes but he Hajj is a spiritual pilgimage where simplicity, modesty and purity in poverty is apart of the experience. I seriously doubt hundreds of thousand of Soccer fans are looking for the same experience like staying in a massive tent city.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> Indeed to all.
> 
> If FIFA had any moral fiber they wouldn't touch such a bid with a ten foot poll knowing that a first would economy would employ third world labor standards to pull off FIFA's tournament.


we are doing projects in the 2012 Olympic do you think Qatar allowed to do projects in London Olympic games or it is consider crime of your view


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Exactly, this isn't Columbia... My cousin was in South Africa and the hotel staff insisted he doesn't go out leave hotel premises, and if they wanted to do so, the hotel staff should at least be able to see him from the hotel, i was wondering what was the point of the trip then if its "that" dangerous.


Thank God for his safe return the fact there are many killed during the World Cup 2010 in addition many people have been stolen, when you go to world cup you want to watch the matches not to be killed.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Another killer response. Perhaps ask the rest of the 400,000 visitors what the point is? or the 9 million foreign visitors to South Africa annually..or the 1.5 million tourists to Cape Town


Dubai or Doha is not over 1.7 million and they have more than 50 million visitors yearly lol these numbers you talking about is nothing compared to your country size and your population with these numbers that mean there some thing realy wrong and was clear when we saw it in the world cup and how many people been killed there.

and this isnt secret all world goverments warned their citizen include USA goverment to be very careful in worldcup 2010.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not getting into this because contrary to the lack of logic or sound thinking in this thread I am a huge fan of both Doha and Dubai.

Simply because I noted that the Qatar population is slightly bigger than Nelson Mandela Bay, the fourth largest city in South Africa, you have produced an almost typical response. Perhaps Nelson Mandela Bay should bid for the entire World Cup.

As I've said before, the Doha population growth, like the new airport rail link and other major developments only provide more weight to a Doha Olympic bid.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm not getting into this because contrary to the lack of logic or sound thinking in this thread I am a huge fan of both Doha and Dubai.
> 
> Simply because I noted that the Qatar population is slightly bigger than Nelson Mandela Bay, the fourth largest city in South Africa, you have produced an almost typical response. Perhaps Nelson Mandela Bay should bid for the entire World Cup.
> 
> As I've said before, the Doha population growth, like the new airport rail link and other major developments only provide more weight to a Doha Olympic bid.


numbers or size wasn't problem for Doha or Dubai and we are dealing with the fast growing and tourists and we hosted many events and we can host any future event not only starting from this year but since our population was less than 1 million.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> numbers or size wasn't problem for Doha or Dubai and we are dealing with the fast growing and tourists and we hosted many events and we can host any future event not only starting from this year but since our population less than 1 million.


I think I will agree to disagree that a country of 3 million with arguably only one "major" city, while capable of hosting a multi-sport event, is simply not large enough to host an event of the nature of the World Cup, requiring several large cities.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm not getting into this because contrary to the lack of logic or sound thinking in this thread I am a huge fan of both Doha and Dubai.
> 
> Simply because I noted that the Qatar population is slightly bigger than Nelson Mandela Bay, the fourth largest city in South Africa, you have produced an almost typical response. Perhaps Nelson Mandela Bay should bid for the entire World Cup.
> 
> As I've said before, the Doha population growth, like the new airport rail link and other major developments only provide more weight to a Doha Olympic bid.


If you really cared, (not saying you have to or anything) you would have at least fulfilled my request of thread name change from "Qatar - FIFA World Cup 2018 / 2022 Bid" to "Qatar - FIFA World Cup 2022 Candidate"...

By the way since we are on the Olympic topic, we need a new poll soon... and it shouldn't be by Mathew lowrey...


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> I think I will agree to disagree that a country of 3 million with arguably only one "major" city, while capable of hosting a multi-sport event, is simply not large enough to host an event of the nature of the World Cup, requiring several large cities.


that is your personal view and not change the fact that Qatar can handel larger events not only world cup and if you give your self some time and track Qatar activites you will find this country is open on more events in future.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm not getting into this because contrary to the lack of logic or sound thinking in this thread I am a huge fan of both Doha and Dubai.
> 
> Simply because I noted that the Qatar population is slightly bigger than Nelson Mandela Bay, the fourth largest city in South Africa, you have produced an almost typical response. Perhaps Nelson Mandela Bay should bid for the entire World Cup.
> 
> As I've said before, the Doha population growth, like the new airport rail link and other major developments only provide more weight to a Doha Olympic bid.


Mo Rush, I am glad to hear that you have some sort of logic behind your statements and that you are not just hating Dubai, the U. A. E. and Qatar for the sake of it like some Australians and other people on this forum. I just want to ask you about how the population of a country of 3 million people would affect its ability to host such event ?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> that is your personal view and not change the fact that Qatar can handel larger events not only world cup and if you give your self some time and track Qatar activites you will find this country is open on more events in future.


Of course Doha/Qatar is a major events city, this is not what anybody is disputing, given its appearance on the list as one of the 20 major sports cities in the world.

At no point has anybody doubted Doha/Qatar's ability to host sports events in individual sports or for multi-sport events.

In fact Doha is arguably one of the most aggressive cities in terms of bidding for events, and I even suspect it might take over from Dubai to host the 2013 FINA World Champs .


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Mo Rush, I am glad to hear that you have some sort of logic behind your statements and that you are not just hating Dubai, the U. A. E. and Qatar for the sake of it like some Australians and other people on this forum. I just want to ask you about how the population of a country of 3 million people would affect its ability to host such event ?


The bid officials are expecting "ATLEAST" 700,000 tourists/fans during the World Cup, i have already talked about how Bahrain's proximity is a benefit to the bid, if it wasn't they wouldn't have mentioned it in the Stadiums video.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Mo Rush, I am glad to hear that you have some sort of logic behind your statements and that you are not just hating Dubai, the U. A. E. and Qatar for the sake of it like some Australians and other people on this forum. I just want to ask you about how the population of a country of 3 million people would affect its ability to host such event ?


It is the nature of the event which at this stage is not suited to a small country like Qatar.

IMO You need 4-5 large cities to able to cope with such a large event. 

At the moment Qatar only has 1 "large" city.

But I suspect we are going in circles, if at this stage, forumers cannot realize why the nature of the WC event is at this stage or in 2022 not suited to the country.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> It is the nature of the event which at this stage is not suited to a small country like Qatar.
> 
> IMO You need 4-5 large cities to able to cope with such a large event.
> 
> ...


what you talking about its far away from fact Qatar has many large cities that show you dont know any thing about Qatar.

and byway Qatar will have more than 6 cities with metro network which large country like your doesnt have that number of cities network..


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> for your information if i wrote what my country own in your country you will be shocked and not this only if we compared the trade balance with your country it will be favor our tiny country  compared in the size and population.


Says the guy who wants to stay on topic !! (btw, don't go there mate, no, don't go there, 'cause I can predict a very off-topic discussion )


------------------



Qatar Son 333 said:


> Exactly, this isn't Columbia...


Well... 



Qatar Son 333 said:


> You spell Qatar correctly first then come back for discussion.


No !!!! YOU spell Col*o*mbia correctly first !! :lol: (I knew that I will take my revenge :devil


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

imo.. the qatar bid is one of the best around... they'll surely prepare it good and it seems realistic + impressive...

Qatar has Doha as huge city, but there are some smaller cities around aswell..


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Says the guy who wants to stay on topic !! (btw, don't go there mate, no, don't go there, 'cause I can predict a very off-topic discussion )


good for you


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

stevensp said:


> imo.. the qatar bid is one of the best around... they'll surely prepare it good and it seems realistic + impressive...
> 
> Qatar has Doha as huge city, but there are some smaller cities around aswell..


welcome to Qatar 2022 or Doha 2020


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> Says the guy who wants to stay on topic !! (btw, don't go there mate, no, don't go there, 'cause I can predict a very off-topic discussion )
> 
> No !!!! YOU spell Col*o*mbia correctly first !! :lol: (I knew that I will take my revenge :devil


I was the one that wanted to stay on topic :scouserd: !

LOL, the spell checker betrayed me, it gave me another Colombia :lol:


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

I woukld just suggest that anyone that has anything that remotely questions the Qatar bids credentials just withhold all comments. We have all made our views clear on numerous issues and it is clear that both sides do not see eye to eye here. I expect to hear the US named winner come December, with Australia as the real competitor to challenge. 

All the best with your bid for WC 2022 though Qatar. If Qatar win, good for you  Lets just call it a truse and expect more Expect Amazing details to come out in here over the coming months.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Melb_aviator said:


> with Australia as the real competitor to challenge.


good luck and lets hope your country stay as competitor till 2nd of december becouse USA asked to open an investigation into bribes by your country file.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

qatarson said:


> good luck and lets hope your country stay as competitor till 2nd of december becouse USA asked to open an investigation into bribes by your country file.


Lets just wait til it all comes in the open about all of the dealings that FIFA have going on with ALL bidders. Don't point the finger at our bid just yet as the only one, it was just some good investigate reporting from an Australian newspaper, only on our bid.

As I mentioned in another thread. Ultimately all bids play the games of the organisation they are dealing. Unfortunately the FIFA is not the IOC and has not cleaned up its own act yet. We all want a fair playing field, but that is not always the case. You play the game how others are playing. Its sad but true.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> what you talking about its far away from fact Qatar has many large cities that show you dont know any thing about Qatar.
> 
> and byway Qatar will have more than 6 cities with metro network which large country like your doesnt have that number of cities network..


What do you mean by large cities?


----------



## rommhan (Jul 1, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> parcdesprinces, you don't believe seriously that thats what "sports" is all about, we might not have the festive samba culture of Brazil or any other country but we still love sports, you don't have to have girls and cheer leaders to prove that your good in sports... scenes like that would be possible, but they will be the foreign fans (European, South American etc). and didn't these "ladies in mini skirts" get jailed :lol:
> 
> @Everyone,I don't mind criticism of the bid, every bid gets that. If you have questions i am willing to answer them if possible, and thats what i have been doing so far, I need you to point out what "you" think is a weak part in this bid. its 2:39 Am here so good night for now....


i have a question for those in the qatar camp. but before i ask the questions, i would just like to add a disclaimer. i'm an arab and would like to see qatar get the wc in 2022.

with that in mind, here are are my questions and comments that i hope any of the qatari people can answer for me:

1- does qatar understand that alcohol is a part of the sport and how does it see itself in regulating the sale of alcohol to muslims who aren't as religous as the extremists?

2- does qatar understand that its not just about the games being held? in fact what makes a successful world cup event is the ambiance not just within the stadium but outside the stadium.

3- which leads me to 3. how will qatar 'regulate' what appropiate clothing is? if a woman is in a bikini but with shorts on, will she thrown in jail for indecensy?

4- does qatar understand that some male sports fans will also be shirtless and in some cases not because they're drunk but because of the heat? 

5- how tolerant is qatar of western norms within their country? i ask because not one person will want to go to qatar to see the games if they dont feel at home, to a certain extent. could the fact that there were empty seats in the previous games that qatar had hosted was because qatar is too restrictive?

6- does qatar realize that one of the reasons that they might not be able to successfully bid for the wc is because of its traditions clashing with what FIFA finds acceptable behavior? Could this also be a reason why the Middle East hasn't hosted the WC or the Olympics.

At the end of the day, Lebanon's ultra-liberal environment is friendlier than qatar's. Qatar has to answer plenty of social issues that people in Australia, South Africa, N.America and S. America will want to ask.

As a muslim and an arab, i'm fine with a bikini clad woman watching the game in the stand while the english guy behind me is spewing drunk laced tirades at the refrees. Is qatar? I've seen on al-jazeera sports several instances where people in stands had been cursing and using hand gestures that could get you thrown in jail in the GCC. is qatar ready for that?

i'm really intersted to know these answers by a qatari.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> This is more than sufficient for at least a stable security and you will not find the guns in streets or anyone stealing the fans or kill them that is the benefits.


Troll.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Qatar give up on your Dreams you will never get the FIFA or Olympics
The IOC said you are lacking on hotels you dont have enouth rooms. you never have and you never will.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Qatar needs to be tacken over by the USA to get the World cup.
They kill gays. Arrest women if they not coverd.
I raver live in China or Soviet Union then the arab world.
+ No beer for a german, Australian or Iresih 1 mounth without beer we will go nuts expiley in 40C heat.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Melb_aviator said:


> Lets just wait til it all comes in the open about all of the dealings that FIFA have going on with ALL bidders. Don't point the finger at our bid just yet as the only one, it was just some good investigate reporting from an Australian newspaper, only on our bid.
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread. Ultimately all bids play the games of the organisation they are dealing. Unfortunately the FIFA is not the IOC and has not cleaned up its own act yet. We all want a fair playing field, but that is not always the case. You play the game how others are playing. Its sad but true.


Precisely, you think a Qatari paper would report any indiscretions by the Qatari bid even if it was waving in a journalist face. 
Unless one has what most can describe as a true investigative press then talking about the virtues and results of a free press sounds a bit hypocritical.

Best to let the investigation play out and be vigilant of shady dealings because history has shown there to be temptation in a variety of cases in such events.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

The UAE should host the FIFA and Olympics the UAE and Turkey wil be the only arab contiry that could host both.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Troll.


Troll Feeder !! :lol:

---

Oh, God... this thread has the Matthew Lowry virus !!



Matthew Lowry said:


> Qatar give up on your Dreams you will never get the FIFA or Olympics
> The IOC said you are lacking on hotels you dont have enouth rooms. you never have and you never will.


:lol: Jealousy 101 !! Maybe lack of hotel rooms for World Cup now, but 2022/2020 are far away, and by that time we will be ready obviously.




Matthew Lowry said:


> Qatar needs to be tacken over by the USA to get the World cup.
> They kill gays. Arrest women if they not coverd.
> I raver live in China or Soviet Union then the arab world.
> + No beer for a german, Australian or Iresih 1 mounth without beer we will go nuts expiley in 40C heat.


Arrest women if not covered :weird: 
your a troll, i wonder why you didn't get banned yet ! with all of these threads and useless lists of yours !!


----------



## TheoG (Mar 20, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> I raver live in China or Soviet Union then the arab world.


Nobody seems to have told him that the Soviet Union doesn't exist anymore :lol:


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> What do you mean by large cities?


Uhu, good question
there is Doha... and yes some cities... but as far as I know not really big ones..
not that that will be a problem for the bid...


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Maybe lack of hotel rooms for World Cup now, but 2022/2020 are far away, and by that time we will be ready obviously.


Lets say you win the bid and you build all the hotels for the World Cup - what do you do with them afterwards? There's no way that number of hotel rooms is sustainable given the lack of tourist draw afterwards. I'm sure you'll point to a number of tourist attractions but there's no way you could hope to maintain that level of tourism on a continous basis.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Troll Feeder !! :lol:


Why didn't you answered the questions in post 1142?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

rommhan said:


> i have a question for those in the qatar camp. but before i ask the questions, i would just like to add a disclaimer. i'm an arab and would like to see qatar get the wc in 2022.
> 
> with that in mind, here are are my questions and comments that i hope any of the qatari people can answer for me:
> 
> ...


First of all, Qatar is not Saudi Arabia, don't assume just because the GCC countries are "close" all their laws are the same, no.

1, Alcohol is already sold in Qatar, in Hotels. but in 2022 there will be "specific" fan-zones that will have alcohol soled in them. Qatari's are not permitted to enter the hotel bars and lounges that have alcohol served in them, and everyone is fine with that because our religion prohibits us and we are fine with it. HOWEVER Drugs, Prostitution etc will not be tolerated at all, there will be mass arrests if such things happens, everybody is monitored carefully, the stadiums, the fan zones, and the accommodations. 

2, Yes, we expect street parades and parties, but i am not sure about acohol availability on the streets.

3, what is "appropriate" is not going around 100% nude, for women I would expect the Brazilian fans to dress as they do, since the athletics events held in Qatar already have the women athlete themselves in tight and revealing clothing with many parts of their body revealed, and women already go to the beach with swim suits and bikinis.. 

4, Shirtless men is fine since its not considered taboo in Islam in the first place, and I don't see the problem in them going shirtless, happens in every World Cup, it would make more sense for them to cover up though (to avoid sun burns) that is if they are in open spaces outside the stadiums etc.

5, I didn't really get your question here, the Expat population in Qatar is really high, we already have a mixture of cultures in here...

6, I don't see how traditions coudl effect this world cup in anyway... the covering up has to be done by the Qatari women (on their own will) not by the tourists... 

hand gestures ? cursing ?? that happens in every match , where is the problem in what your saying... 

AGAIN , this is not Saudi Arabia.....



gavstar00 said:


> Lets say you win the bid and you build all the hotels for the World Cup - what do you do with them afterwards? There's no way that number of hotel rooms is sustainable given the lack of tourist draw afterwards. I'm sure you'll point to a number of tourist attractions but there's no way you could hope to maintain that level of tourism on a continous basis.


Dude, the current numbers of hotel rooms are not good enough for the current needs !! constant conventions, conferences & exhibitions held all year long, they are always occupied ! In the future there will be more of these held which means an even higher demand !


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

stevensp said:


> Uhu, good question
> there is Doha... and yes some cities... but as far as I know not really big ones..
> not that that will be a problem for the bid...


you should answer him these cities have Infrastructure that most cities in his country dont have it include metro systems in every city this shows the evolution of these cities and their ability to keep up with events.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

TheoG said:


> Nobody seems to have told him that the Soviet Union doesn't exist anymore :lol:


It also turns out that Matthew is a raver. 

Who is your favorite DJ Matthew? Jeff Mills? Tiesto?

:dance:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Qatar needs to be tacken over by the USA to get the World cup.
> They kill gays. Arrest women if they not coverd.
> I raver live in China or Soviet Union then the arab world.
> + No beer for a german, Australian or Iresih 1 mounth without beer we will go nuts expiley in 40C heat.


kill gays lol even Saudi doesnt kill gay the only two killing gay is Iran & taliban group anyway go find your gay rights some where else and invest your time in improve your people rights and how they can get a decent life without payin taxes before looking inside other countries laws.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

rommhan said:


> i have a question for those in the qatar camp. but before i ask the questions, i would just like to add a disclaimer. i'm an arab and would like to see qatar get the wc in 2022.
> 
> with that in mind, here are are my questions and comments that i hope any of the qatari people can answer for me:
> 
> ...


your answer ( read Qatar bid file pages becouse they answered your questions inside it and more than these points ) plus back to posts in this thread and you will find guys answered it.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

gavstar00 said:


> Lets say you win the bid and you build all the hotels for the World Cup - what do you do with them afterwards? There's no way that number of hotel rooms is sustainable given the lack of tourist draw afterwards. I'm sure you'll point to a number of tourist attractions but there's no way you could hope to maintain that level of tourism on a continous basis.


Doha or Dubai has tourist movement with more than 50 million visitors every year without even hosting the world cup plus we hosting every year many events in sports, economy, politics, health & education and Qatar is the first in the organization of international conferences in the world during the year and this gives Qatar it advanced position in public relations and this normal in country growing 25% yearly as classified in world bank.

not this only we are currently invest in parallel with our country in many other smaller or larger countries so can these countries economics can grow plus building hotels and schools in their countries and even we will support many of these countires in sports facilities and will provide them with seats for their stadiums.

we are recently done of rebuild many cities in lebanon with all it is Facilities, Homes, schools, hospitals after the destruction of those cities by Israel and soon we will start in construction Darfur after we finish the signing of the peace conference between rival forces in Darfur.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Found something when i was going through the old Doha 2016 Applicant city file, and when I was browsing the venues I noticed something new. 



> The Qatar Olympic Committee and the Government of Qatar are *proposing a new 50,000 seat indoor “Dome” stadium that will meet FIFA requirements for football*; but will be designed to support multiple discipline competition. It will integrate adjacent exhibition space to provide a flexible Legacy facility for the nation of Qatar and will be a focal point for the region as the first and largest Domed Stadium. *The facility is air conditioned and supports both Sports and Exhibitions*. Our bid proposes to separate the facility into two 15–20,000 “seat arenas” to Host Artistic Gymnastics, Trampoline and Volleyball. The integrated exhibition space will suffice as the warm up areas for competition and for the required “back of house” areas for the various Functional Areas.


Would be interesting if this made it through to the Qatar 2022 Bid Stadiums list...

This would be the location of such Stadium, sound like Qatar's "Moses Mabhida Stadium" moment, they have a great potential stadium but they decide to build an entirely new one next to it



Doha 2016 Applicant City File


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

If (when) the USA gets 2022, will Qatar and/or Australia bid in 2026? It seems like Asia will be the next logical choice to host the World Cup after Europe, Africa, South America, Europe, and North America...I feel like Qatar still needs more time or even better a co-bid with UAE.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*All discussion from this point on will be objective, constructive, and adapted to the title of this thread.
*


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Kenni said:


> *All discussion from this point on will be objective, constructive, and adapted to the title of this thread.
> *


thank you kenni


----------



## eastman (Feb 16, 2005)

Living in Qatar for more than 9 months, I think I can make some comments about Qatar's World Cup Bid.

1) First of all, as it is stated here many times, Qatar is a small country. Even Doha, only real city in the state, is a medium size city when you compare to other big cities in the world and even in the region. Other cities like Wakra, Umm Said, Al Khor can be rather named towns than cities. 

2) Qatar needs to develop in the matter of entertainment and social life. Even Doha is boring after some time. People will visit Qatar for fun. What will these tourists do before/after the matches? 

3) A question mark for many people: alcohol. However, I'm optimistic about this. I think this will be solved by 2022. 

4) Economy: Qatar's economy is in the top of all lists and Qatar can easily handle all these projects.

5) Multicultural Environment is a big plus for Qatar. Even today, most countries have their supporters ready in Qatar as the country welcomes expats from all over the world.

Qatar is capable to organize such an organization. But is the country ready for this organization? 

I think it would be more attractive and favorable if a G.C.C. (except Saudi Arabia) bid existed.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

eastman said:


> Qatar is a small country Even Doha, only real city in the state, is a medium size city







check the minute 1.37 I think he was living in Doha that year (1937) lol






Qatar local League






2010 AFC Champions League ( Quarter-finals )
there only 4 teams 3 from South.korea 1 from Saudi, 1 from Qatar 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_AFC_Champions_League


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

eastman said:


> Living in Qatar for more than 9 months, I think I can make some comments about Qatar's World Cup Bid.
> 
> 1) First of all, as it is stated here many times, Qatar is a small country. Even Doha, only real city in the state, is a medium size city when you compare to other big cities in the world and even in the region. Other cities like Wakra, Umm Said, Al Khor can be rather named towns than cities.
> 
> ...


The entertainment is slowly increased, building museums to boost culture is one this, the New Qatar National Museum is under construction with a new Museum of Modern Arab Art soon to start as well. The Museum of Islamic Art is already an icon for the country. The new Qatar Entertainment City in under construction, there is Souq Waqif which is a traditional souq found near the heart of Doha, other activities would be going to shopping malls with over 10 under construction at the moment and going to heritage spots not to mention Dune Bashing.
-----------

and there was the question about how could Qatar organize the event ? I think thats one of the "easy" aspect of the bid, check this handy list out, this is the Hosting experience that Qatar/Doha had.

*Gulf Cup of Nations 1976 (8 teams)
AFC U-17/16 Championship 1985, 1986, 1994 & 1998 (16 Teams)
AFC Youth Championship 1988
AFC Asian Cup 1988 (10 Teams)
FIFA World Youth Championship 1995 (16 Teams)









Asian Men's Volleyball Championship 1997 (17 Teams) 
ABC Under-20 Championship 2000 (14 Teams)
AFC Youth Championship 2002 (12 Teams) 
Asian Men's Handball Championship 2004 (9 Teams)
World Team Table Tennis Championships 2004









Gulf Cup of Nations 2004 (8 teams)









Asian Junior Men's Volleyball Championship 2004 (16 Teams)









World Weightlifting Championships 2005
FIBA Asia Championship 2005 (16 Teams)
Men's Youth World Handball Championship 2005 (10 Teams)









West Asian Games 2005 (13 Nations, 1200 Athletes, 11 Sports)









Asian Games 2006 (45 Nations, 13000 Athletes, 39 Sports)









Asian Indoor Athletics Championships 2008 (29 Nations)









FIVB Men's Club World Volleyball Championship 2009 (8 Teams)









IAAF Indoor Championships 2010 (146 Nations, 585 Athletes)









FIBA Asia Champions Cup 2010 (10 Teams)









IHF Super Globe (2002 & 2010)









World 9-Ball Championship 2010








*

*And in the near future :*

*AFC Asian Cup 2011 (16 Teams)









Pan Arab Games 2011 (22 Nations)









Asian Indoor & Martial Arts 2013*

*Also Bidding for:*

*2011 FIBA World Club Championship

2020 Summer Olympics

2022 FIFA World Cup







*

:cheers:, btw there are many things also missing from this list, like the Qatar ExxonMobil open (1993-present), Qatar Total Open (2001-2008), WTA Tour Championships (2008-2010), Tour of Qatar (2002-present), Qatar Masters (1998-present), Qatar Motorcycle Grand Prix (2004-present) and more....


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> By the way....
> 
> *Qatar population more than doubles since 2004 - census*
> 
> ...





Qatar Son 333 said:


> What ever man, i still think the population development here is too fast, this is why things need to be master planned carefully. look at these numbers !! every couple of year the population doubles !
> 
> 1950 47.000
> 1960 59.000
> ...


How many expected in 2018 and 2022 ?

How many cities up 50 000 ?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Has a list been posted of the current population of each of the host cities?


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Qatar 2022 bid stadium 
Khalifa..70,000
Al Khor..45,330
Al Wakrah..45,120
Al Shamal..45,120
Al Rayyan44..740
Al Gharafa..44,740

Germany 2006.. 12 stadium 
S.Africa 2010... 11 stadium
Brazil 2014...... 12 stadium 

Qatar 2022 plan 6 stadium This not good enough


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

crazyalex said:


> Qatar 2022 bid stadium
> Khalifa..70,000
> Al Khor..45,330
> Al Wakrah..45,120
> ...


I have wondered about that myself. At first I thought (and they may still) reveal another 4 / 5 stadiums closer to December but every other bid book for 2018 and 2022 have shown a complete composition of venues, why wouldn't Qatar have doen the same. Most of us have had a hard time getting our head around such a small country needing 10 / 12 World Cup quality stadia to fulfill their needs and "national vision" for the future. 
Maybe its really only the 6 venues presented so far with 4 of them being scaled back. This number is more than suitable for their Summer Olympic Games bid and far more realistic to the needs of a tiny yet growing country.
So one 70 000 Athletics stadium and five 20 000 seaters, though they have talked about an 80 000 seat soccer specific national stadium.

It obviously just comes down to FIFA and to if they want their tournaments altered to such a drastic degree but that is what Qatar is promoting already so why would they keep to all our assumed requirments in regards to the Stadiums. This bid is all about breaking the mold and opening the door for bids from countries that could never support the traditional World Cup format. We will soon see how FIFA respond to such a proposition.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Its not a 6 stadium bid. The bid has more stadiums that are going to be announced.

Khalifa..70,000
Al Khor..45,330
Al Wakrah..45,120
Al Shamal..45,120
Al Rayyan44..740
Al Gharafa..44,740

+

Lusail National 86,000
Doha Port
Education city complex


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

crazyalex said:


> Qatar 2022 bid stadium
> Khalifa..70,000
> Al Khor..45,330
> Al Wakrah..45,120
> ...


Corrected and completed for you  !


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

@Qatar Son 333
@Walbanger

oh i see and sorry for me being ignorant


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Its not a 6 stadium bid. The bid has more stadiums that are going to be announced.
> 
> Khalifa..70,000
> Al Khor..45,330
> ...


Ok so it will be more stadiums, do you have any idea when we may see some renders?



crazyalex said:


> @Qatar Son 333
> @Walbanger
> 
> oh i see and sorry for me being ignorant


Don't be too hard on yourself, it was a legitimate query.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Its not a 6 stadium bid. The bid has more stadiums that are going to be announced.
> 
> Khalifa..70,000
> Al Khor..45,330
> ...


So it's a 9 stadium bid in the Greater Sydney Metro area. :nuts:

Wow, WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Having travelled during this World Cup across South Africa, this event really is gigantic that requires so much more than lots of stadia. The nature of the event remains far from suited to Qatar. 

I know I'm repeating myself but this is post 30 days of the World Cup I have experienced only having visited 4 host cities.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Its not a 6 stadium bid. The bid has more stadiums that are going to be announced.
> 
> Khalifa..70,000
> Al Khor..45,330
> ...


7. Good Job. :weird:


----------



## Inferious (May 30, 2009)

the stadiums probably have more seats then the people in the towns they're built in.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Will737 said:


> 7. Good Job. :weird:


I see you don't know how to count correctly hno:, if you counted they are 9, which is what you need for a World Cup. & its NOT a full list. there are 3-4 more stadiums as well.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

The problem is not the number of stadiums, but if those stadiums will be full. In Al Wakrah, it seems the entire population (counting children and women) fits inside the stadium and still will be left empty chairs. But the Qatar has an advantage. The proximity between the cities can minimize these problems. The low number of stadiums (9) would facilitate the logistics.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Bezzi said:


> The problem is not the number of stadiums, but if those stadiums will be full. In Al Wakrah, it seems the entire population (counting children and women) fits inside the stadium and still will be left empty chairs. But the Qatar has an advantage. The proximity between the cities can minimize these problems. The low number of stadiums (9) would facilitate the logistics.


9 stadiums is enought for a WC in medium countries.

20 for 2002 was a waste of money.

10 for South Africa is 1 to much because now in Polokwane, Port Elizabeth and Nelspruit those stadiums have no guarantee to be used.

12 for big countries like Germany or USA is good. 

Fifa considers the stadiums heritage as an important factor for hosting a WC. That's why Kadhafi and his 12 stadiums bid in Lybia for 2010 wasn't allowed to particparte to the pool. 

Qatar with his 9 stadiums is making a more sustainble choice than Lybia. But I really think that Qatar is too small.

Qatar Son, have you the costs for each stadium ?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

White_soX said:


> have unlimited amount of cash doesn't mean you can hose everything. There are things you can't buy.


we dont need buy anything ! we have a seat at fifa and we are heading Asia and we know very well our position, you can says these words to another country who dont have seat and purchased Jewelry, Gifts, Tickets to win the bid.



White_soX said:


> Honestly, people in your country are after your money, nobody wants to live in Qatar after their mission accomplished.


lol We can not keep pace with the demand for apartments and villas and there many people coming every year to Qatar to buy houses and apartments and live here in Qatar and our population growing as our economy. They are fleeing from the payment of taxes and global crises in their countries to live a luxury life in Qatar.

I knew European government start to pay it is citizens to give up their nationality, and more 5 European governments announced severe austerity and new taxes.

Qatar is like dream lands for many of people and the Department of Immigration and Passports have thousands of requests monthly for citizenship.



White_soX said:


> Nothing against you guyz


of course you have nothing against us But your words did not come in contact with reality at all, and this is due your hopes for Australia or USA.

we are sorry Qatar is online


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> I see nothing wrong with them trying to go for the WC, I guess I am more aginst the constant stream of deflection of anything negative as an attack on that nation. We do not like hearing negative things about our own countries, but many of us know that there are flaws in our society and bids and accept those. Its when others try to use that to throw at you, when it is obvious that worse things happen in other countries, it is when we feel it goes too far.


Beg your plastic pardon. Qatar isn't a country but a cosmetic and soulless city with suburbs and a national football league with pathetic level and almost zero club support, presenting itself as a builder's showcase, blinded by skindeep and superficial prestige. Cynical bid really. 

Anyone disagreeing and predictably responding and transparantly claiming I've never been to Qatar in an unsubstantial attempt to play down my judgment; save your blushes


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Beg your plastic pardon. Qatar isn't a country but a cosmetic and soulless city with suburbs and a national football league with pathetic level and almost zero club support, presenting itself as a builder's showcase, blinded by skindeep and superficial prestige. Cynical bid really.
> 
> Anyone disagreeing and predictably responding and transparantly claiming I've never been to Qatar in an unsubstantial attempt to play down my judgment; save your blushes


No need to be so polite. Qatar actually is a country with a very modern capital city - DOHA. It might not have the football support found in most European countries but has enough support to host the FIFA WORLD CUP and the infrastructure. The country is filled with proud nationals who are humane enough to share their country with the western world and respects other cultures.

You have obviously never been to Qatar because you think it is a city:nuts:

I'm not blushing the only thing that is blushing is the chubby cheeks in your Avatar.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> No need to be so polite. Qatar actually is a country with a very modern capital city - DOHA. It might not have the football support found in most European countries but has enough support to host the FIFA WORLD CUP and the infrastructure. The country is filled with proud nationals who are humane enough to share their country with the western world and respects other cultures.
> 
> You have obviously never been to Qatar because you think it is a city:nuts:
> 
> I'm not blushing the only thing that is blushing is the chubby cheeks in your Avatar.


Are you serious in responding to such post, If we will listen to such voices we will go back a hundred years.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> No need to be so polite. Qatar actually is a country with a very modern capital city - *DOHA*. It might not have the football support found in most European countries but *has enough support to host the FIFA WORLD CUP* and the infrastructure. The country is filled with proud nationals who are *humane enough to share their country with the western world and respects other cultures*.
> 
> You have obviously never been to Qatar because you think it is a city:nuts:
> 
> I'm not blushing the only thing that is blushing is the chubby cheeks in your Avatar.


:no:
I won't get started because this topic is taboo for a mere Stadium Forum but you sir have some serious reading and interaction to do.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

qatarson said:


> we dont need buy anything ! we have a seat at fifa and we are heading Asia and we know very well our position, you can says these words to another country who dont have seat and purchased *Jewelry, Gifts, Tickets to win the bid.
> 
> *


That proves just how little you actually know.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

I know that Qatar says there will be designated areas around where alcohol can be sold, but will there be any bars in Doha spread out around the city and clubs with alcohol? Could I walk down the street and find bars and clubs with alcohol or will it be confined to the areas set?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Qatar actually is a country with a very modern capital city - DOHA. It might not have the football support found in most European countries but has enough support to host the FIFA WORLD CUP and the infrastructure. The country is filled with proud nationals *who are humane enough to share their country with the western world and respects other cultures.*
> 
> You have obviously never been to Qatar because you think it is a city:nuts:


You have serious issues to address to when it comes to accepting other cultures.

Hosting a World Cup in the Middle East is like Belgium staging camel races. Qatar may have proper infrastructure, media facilities and stadiums but lacks footballing atmosphere. 

Qatar is a city. Metaphor alert.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

qatarson said:


> we dont need buy anything ! we have a seat at fifa and we are heading Asia and we know very well our position, you can says these words to another country who dont have seat and purchased Jewelry, Gifts, Tickets to win the bid.


At the risk of setting oneself up for a steep fall I would be careful asserting you know what your bid or any given bid team is or isn't doing to get a bid. 

I wouldn't exactly find it unfathomable for those who live in a wasta culture to be beyond attempting certain backroom deals.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> The country is filled with proud nationals who are humane enough to share their country with the western world and respects other cultures.


As if the reason why Qatar has forigners, be they Western or Sout/East Asian, is because they appreciate their religion, culture, and diversity. :lol:

When you say "humane" enough you make it out like those who come to Qatar are a filthy rif raff lot who are hard to tolerate for the exalted natives. hno:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> As if the reason why Qatar has forigners, be they Western or Sout/East Asian, is because they appreciate their religion, culture, and diversity. :lol:
> 
> When you say "humane" enough you make it out like those who come to Qatar are a filthy rif raff lot who are hard to tolerate for the exalted natives. hno:


Hey, atleast Qatar has an "official" church complex. Qatar already has a good cultural diversity.

OnceBittenTwiceShy, All i see is hate in your comments. I need you to prove to me all what you said. soul-less, cosmetic, zero club support etc. Prove it or it isnt true.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Hey, atleast Qatar has an "official" church complex. Qatar already has a good cultural diversity.
> 
> OnceBittenTwiceShy, All i see is hate in your comments. I need you to prove to me all what you said. soul-less, cosmetic, zero club support etc. Prove it or it isnt true.


While that may be progressive for the region for most of the world that act would receive a shrug given that is a minimum of what common decency requires. "Having" cultural diversity is different then embracing, engaging, and promoting it.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

nomarandlee said:


> As if the reason why Qatar has forigners, be they Western or Sout/East Asian, is because they appreciate their religion, culture, and diversity. :lol:
> 
> When you say "humane" enough you make it out like those who come to Qatar are a filthy rif raff lot who are hard to tolerate for the exalted natives. hno:


I'm just saying that they are open minded enough to welcome humans with totally different cultures to come and live in their country compared to other countries on earth that has some nationals with the exact attitude that you think I have - who thinks of foreigners as a burden - eg. the big ones are Australia, America and Britain among others.


Luckily I am one of those people who live in Australia who immigrated from South Africa and have first hand experience on how foreigners get treated within these countries so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude. One of the reasons why I like the United Arab Emirates and Dubai in particular so much is because of its multiculturalism.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> ]
> 
> Luckily I am one of those people who live in Australia who immigrated from South Africa and have first hand experience on how foreigners get treated within these countries so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude. One of the reasons why I like the United Arab Emirates and Dubai in particular so much is because of its multiculturalism.


Okay, so your a South African that moved to Australia? Can you please tell me why you said 'so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude'. It seems your implying you were racially mistreated, in what way?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

@dubaiiscool

What a joke!?

You've obviously never left your house.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Solopop said:


> @dubaiiscool
> 
> What a joke!?
> 
> You've obviously never left your house.


He's obviously delusional, thank god for ignore lists.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> I'm just saying that they are open minded enough to welcome humans with totally different cultures to come and live in their country compared to other countries on earth that has some nationals with the exact attitude that you think I have - who thinks of foreigners as a burden - eg. the big ones are Australia, America and Britain among others.
> 
> Luckily I am one of those people who live in Australia who immigrated from South Africa and have first hand experience on how foreigners get treated within these countries so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude. One of the reasons why I like the United Arab Emirates and Dubai in particular so much is because of its multiculturalism.


The US, UK, and Australia are so racist and mean that they have granted citizenship to millions of "foreigners". 
In contrast there are places such as Qatar and the UAE are so accepting and warm to diversity that it is next to impossible to get citizenship no matter how long you live and contribute to their economy. On top of that even if you fall in love with a local girl the authorities will be so welcoming they will not even recognize you or your children as a citizen. 

Aren't their "natives" only compounds/neighborhoods in Dubai BTW? Sounds like a real love of diversity and cultural exchange going on there.


----------



## ZABoy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> I'm just saying that they are open minded enough to welcome humans with totally different cultures to come and live in their country compared to other countries on earth that has some nationals with the exact attitude that you think I have - who thinks of foreigners as a burden - eg. the big ones are Australia, America and Britain among others.
> 
> 
> Luckily I am one of those people who live in Australia who immigrated from South Africa and have first hand experience on how foreigners get treated within these countries so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude. One of the reasons why I like the United Arab Emirates and Dubai in particular so much is because of its multiculturalism.


You left the most diversified country in the world (RSA) for Ass-tralia? yhooo


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> I'm just saying that they are open minded enough to welcome humans with totally different cultures to come and live in their country compared to other countries on earth that has some nationals with the exact attitude that you think I have - who thinks of foreigners as a burden - eg. the big ones are Australia, America and Britain among others.
> 
> 
> Luckily I am one of those people who live in Australia who immigrated from South Africa and have first hand experience on how foreigners get treated within these countries so I definitely don't have such prejudice attitude. One of the reasons why I like the United Arab Emirates and Dubai in particular so much is because of its multiculturalism.


That's funny, the general consenus in Australia is that the Country is far richer for the influx of new Australians, but of course there is teething problems which on a global scale Australia has handled pretty well. My extended family has people of South East Asian and Japanese decent and we're wraped with it. Australian's just don't like Queue Jumpers or individuals of groups who don't leave there previous societies problems back in their old world.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> OnceBittenTwiceShy, I need you to prove to me all what you said. soul-less, cosmetic, zero club support etc. *Prove it or it isnt true.*


Same demanding line of questioning applied by genocide deniers. 

You're not in the position to address me imperatively, boy. You may disagree with me or not; you'll just still have to learn to accept other visions.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Same demanding line of questioning applied by genocide deniers.
> 
> You're not in the position to address me imperatively, boy. You may disagree with me or not; you'll just still have to learn to accept other visions.


No proof ? never happened.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> No proof ? never happened.


brother there one proof we have bid there and such guys is so worry of winning opportunity by Qatar.

َQatar small country less than 2 million
it is weather hot in summer

with these defects Qatar embarrass the major countries and it is on the top of power index


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

1. I can't understand.
2. What I can understand is total bullshit. Example; what the hell are you talking about with 'on top of power index'? Do you think that you are the favorites to win?

Can I ask you something? Do you honestly think you can win? and don't not answer the question like you do whenever you are proven wrong or made to look stupid (which happens quite a lot).


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Will737 said:


> 1. I can't understand.
> 2. What I can understand is total bullshit. Example; what the hell are you talking about with 'on top of power index'? Do you think that you are the favorites to win?
> 
> Can I ask you something? Do you honestly think you can win? and don't not answer the question like you do whenever you are proven wrong or made to look stupid (which happens quite a lot).


Of course they can win. If FIFA fall for financial inducements and overlook many requirements then they are in with a chance 

The bid is strong in many elements, but the negatives do unfortunately outweigh the positives.

The strange thing is that East Asia is the growth area of the world, in footballing and economic terms, so ignoring Japan, Korea and China would not be smart. There are no benifits to most of Asia from a Qatari win, as the timezone is still not greatly suited to prime time in East Asia.

If FIFA want to maximise financial outcomes from 2022, it is the US or East Asia bids (Japan, Korea or Australia) that will be most likely taken most seriously. Qatar just is not the strongest bid to really maximise a Gulf/West Asia bid.

In saying all that, Qatar has a chance, as do all. It just depends how its all spun.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

*GO QATAR!!!*


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Will737 said:


> 1. I can't understand.
> 2. What I can understand is total bullshit. Example; what the hell are you talking about with 'on top of power index'? Do you think that you are the favorites to win?


not my problem you do not understand or you are allergic to this topic



Will737 said:


> Can I ask you something? Do you honestly think you can win? and don't not answer the question like you do whenever you are proven wrong or made to look stupid (which happens quite a lot).


Of course we are on the list of the most powerful bid and we are the closest competitors to win does not matter what you say, or any another competitor we have great conviction in our case and our capabilities if you're skeptical that your problem is not our problem at all.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

sali_haci said:


> *GO QATAR!!!*


welcome to join millions of Qatar bid supporters


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> not my problem you do not understand or you are allergic to this topic
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are on the list of the most powerful bid and we are the closest competitors to win does not matter what you say, or any another competitor we have great conviction in our case and our capabilities if you're skeptical that your problem is not our problem at all.


If you are talking about 
http://www.worldfootballinsider.com
it has been revealed that site is bankrolled by the Qatar bid:lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> welcome to join millions of Qatar bid supporters


At the last census the population was 744,029-almost three quarters of a million-the 150th biggest country
You are good at carbon dioxide emissions though-ranked number 1 in the world per capita,double the next worst nation and been very good at maintaining that position - number 1 ranked nation for the last decade


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> At the last census the population was 744,029-almost three quarters of a million-the 150th biggest country
> You are good at carbon dioxide emissions though-ranked number 1 in the world per capita,double the next worst nation and been very good at maintaining that position - number 1 ranked nation for the last decade


& ? 

That census figure is incorrect, the last census was this year and population is at 1.6 million. and when he said millions of supporters he meant the Khaleeji & Arab world, which do support the Qatari bid. Thats around 300+ million.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> No proof ? never happened.


 As long as there are people out there denying the holocaust you're not in a position to demand proof.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Brazil will play vs Argentina at 17th Novembar in conjunction with the visit of the FIFA inspection tour for the WC 2022

This match idea take a place after the Brazilan lost from Netherlands and Argentina from Germany in WC 2010

This match will be the second after Brazil and England in Doha last Nov

Looking forword to see both teams in doha


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> If you are talking about
> http://www.worldfootballinsider.com
> it has been revealed that site is bankrolled by the Qatar bid:lol:


worldfootball looool Im talking about this tiny country succeeded in leadership of the Asian Federation for the second time in a row and won the request to host AFC Cup next year 2011 after winning the competition of many countries include Australia.

wow how it is amazing when your country been called ( tiny country ) and find it embarrassing that large countries .... really (( EXPECT AMAZING ))


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

qatarson said:


> worldfootball looool Im talking about this tiny country succeeded in leadership of the Asian Federation for the second time in a row and won the request to host AFC Cup next year 2011 after winning the competition of many countries include Australia.
> 
> wow how it is amazing when your country been called ( tiny country ) and find it embarrassing that large countries .... really (( EXPECT AMAZING ))


delusionalhno: You must be a 10 year old. :crazy2::weird:


----------



## overground2010 (Jul 3, 2010)

Will737 said:


> delusionalhno: You must be a 10 year old. :crazy2::weird:


**** off your bullshit


----------



## overground2010 (Jul 3, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> As long as there are people out there denying the holocaust you're not in a position to demand proof.


hatred, wrong post in wrong topic


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> Brazil will play vs Argentina at 17th Novembar in conjunction with the visit of the FIFA inspection tour for the WC 2022
> 
> This match idea take a place after the Brazilan lost from Netherlands and Argentina from Germany in WC 2010
> 
> ...


How many millions did Qatar have to pay these teams to play there?-obviously it was many millions otherwise why would they have chosen to play there 
Some things money can't buy-one of the biggest is the FIFA World Cup


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

New Fifa rankings have Qatar at 98 - they have dropped two places. Obviously they don't love you. Mind you France are below Australia.

http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/r...lranking.html#confederation=0&rank=194&page=2

Oh and overground2010 please don't even try to join this...thread. Try reading over the thread. I stand by my view of qatarson. He's obviously a pre-teen. If he's not then hes just sad.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Will737 said:


> New Fifa rankings have Qatar at 98 - they have dropped two places. Obviously they don't love you. Mind you France are below Australia.
> 
> http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/r...lranking.html#confederation=0&rank=194&page=2
> 
> Oh and overground2010 please don't even try to join this...thread. Try reading over the thread. I stand by my view of qatarson. He's obviously a pre-teen. If he's not then hes just sad.


first of all don't talk about me and if you don't like Qatar bid we don't care you are who jumping here between us why all Australian jumping here lol


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

qatarson said:


> first of all don't talk about me and if you don't like Qatar bid we don't care you are who jumping here between us why all Australian jumping here lol


kangaroo effect lol


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> That is still under development, I passed by the construction area of the testing facility that the FIFA inspectors will witness, and work is going great. They are already placing the roof structure.
> 
> This is what i am talking about, The testing facility for the outdoor solar powered cooling. It will be able to bring temperatures down from 45 to 27 degrees. same technology will be used for the bid stadiums.


This is not ideal though, its still selling the theory

Being able to show a tournament (even an expo one) and say "look, the bloody thing works!!!" would kill this as an issue.

Until its proven, there will always be the concern the theory will not deliver


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

T74 said:


> This is not ideal though, its still selling the theory
> 
> Being able to show a tournament (even an expo one) and say "look, the bloody thing works!!!" would kill this as an issue.
> 
> Until its proven, there will always be the concern the theory will not deliver


Will be proven in September, when the FIFA inspectors come to see for themselves. And it will be implemented in Stadiums, Training pitches, Fan zones and Fan walk ways between metro stations and stadiums.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Qatar is prepared to tackle the heat of a World Cup*
20 July 2010
Financial Times

The World Cup may have gripped audiences from Dubai to Rabat, with vuvuzelas and air-horns echoing from packed restaurants, bars and cafes across the region, but for the Arab world there was little to cheer about in footballing terms.

The only team from the Middle East and north Africa that managed to qualify for tournament was Algeria, and the Desert Foxes struggled to make a mark. They lost two of their three group games, with the high point being a goalless draw with a much-criticised England team.

Yet there is one country in the region where the World Cup dream remains alive - Qatar. Never one to be shy in putting itself forward , the gas-rich state is bidding to host the 2022 tournament, taking on Japan, Australia and South Korea.

England, Belgium/Netherlands, Russia, Spain/Portugal and the US have also bid for either the 2018 or 2022 tournaments. It is expected that the former event will be held in Europe, which may open the door for Asia in 12 years time.

Qatar, the minnow among the group , submitted its bid in spite of the fact that the small desert nation has a population of about 1.5m, has never qualified for the World Cup, and that the tournament takes place in June and July, when temperatures soar and stifling humidity kicks in.

"Crazy" is how one person who has been involved in organising sporting events described the bid. Even Hassan al-Thawadi, the chief executive of Qatar 2022, admits that when the bid was first proposed, some asked: "Are you serious, is this a joke?"

Yet Qatar, buoyed by its riches , is undeterred. And experts in football circles say its application is being treated seriously.

During a visit to Doha in April, Sepp Blatter, president of Fifa, football's world governing body, praised Qatar's infrastructure and said the Arab world deserves to stage a World Cup. D-day for Qatar is December 2, when Fifa reveals its choices for 2018 and 2022.

If Qatar is to succeed it has to overcome what Mr Thawadi admits is the main obstacle: convincing doubters that it can take on and beat the sweltering heat. When Qatar made a failed bid for the 2016 Olympics, it had hoped to be able to hold the games in October as the weather cools, but that did not fit with the calendar of the event.

This time, however, it is putting its faith in a $4bn plan to build nine new stadiums and renovate three others that would use solar-powered cooling equipment to bring pitch temperatures down to 27°C or below.

Arguing that Qatar's perceived weaknesses can be its strengths, Mr Thawadi talks of a "compact" event with no stadium more than an hour's drive away. Clearly, Qatar has the money to build them and produce the infrastructure, although it would take a brave soul to bet against white-elephant stadiums lying idle in a post-tournament desert.

But the World Cup is not just about stadiums, nor solely about football. Rather it is an event that draws together people from across the globe for a month-long, party-filled festival. Even in another decade, will the conservative Gulf be ready to host such an extravaganza and the exuberances that are likely to accompany the tournament, such as alcohol-fuelled supporters taking to the streets to celebrate a win or mourn a loss?

If so, how will Qatar keep the 700,000 visitors it predicts it can attract entertained for four weeks, even if, as Mr Thawadi says, the government invests $20bn in tourism? You may be able to cool stadiums, but you cannot "chill" an entire nation.

And will Doha be ready for the media scrutiny the World Cup brings, whether focused on the treatment of the foreign labourers who would build the stadiums or its own society?

Yet a successful and trouble-free World Cup would be a boon for the entire region, helping it shed some of the negative stereotypes it so often attracts, just as South Africa's success was a lift for a continent too often associated with corruption, poverty and conflict.

It may be a long shot, but it will be interesting to see if Qatar will have the chance to prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Will be proven in September, when the FIFA inspectors come to see for themselves. And it will be implemented in Stadiums, Training pitches, Fan zones and Fan walk ways between metro stations and stadiums.


thats only a pilot stadium for a 5 a side game though isn't it?

and the fan zones is still only theoretical

the concept put forward by the poster was for a exhibition comp. that would be full side teams, in proper comps, with the the fan pressures that this would bring


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

T74 said:


> thats only a pilot stadium for a 5 a side game though isn't it?
> 
> and the fan zones is still only theoretical
> 
> the concept put forward by the poster was for a exhibition comp. that would be full side teams, in proper comps, with the the fan pressures that this would bring


If Qatar was to win the 2022 bid, wouldn't the Confederations Cup serve that purpose? 
Obivously they don't have time to create an Exhibiton competition this soon to to Decembers decision, so they will just have to dazzle FIFA with the mockup and then they have 12 years to perfect it. So yes there would be lingering doubts for many but most would agree the Qatari's have enogh time to iron it all out, especially when the same tech is need for them to Host the Olympics.

Question for the Qatari's on board;
When it is said that the airconditioning will lower temps from 45 to 27 degrees C. Does that mean it is capable of a maximum 18 degree decrease or only that it will always go to 27 dgrees?
Example: if it is hotter than 45, say 47 then will it go to 29 degrees, vise versa if it is 40 will the airconditioning drop it to 22 degrees?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> If Qatar was to win the 2022 bid, wouldn't the Confederations Cup serve that purpose?
> Obivously they don't have time to create an Exhibiton competition this soon to to Decembers decision, so they will just have to dazzle FIFA with the mockup and then they have 12 years to perfect it. So yes there would be lingering doubts for many but most would agree the Qatari's have enogh time to iron it all out, especially when the same tech is need for them to Host the Olympics.


timing sucks unfortunately - ideally they need to run a comp in July with real conditions (even if its is just an expo)

the fact they cannot do it because of timing just means the delegates will have to be convinced based upon the pilot trial

given this is one of the major obstacles facing teh Qatari bid, it would have been nice for them to knock this out fo the ballpark.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

T74 said:


> timing sucks unfortunately - ideally they need to run a comp in July with real conditions (even if its is just an expo)
> 
> the fact they cannot do it because of timing just means the delegates will have to be convinced based upon the pilot trial
> 
> given this is one of the major obstacles facing teh Qatari bid, it would have been nice for them to knock this out fo the ballpark.


This IS THE POINT surely.
Coming up with a theory NOW when the Middle East has had this problem forever and a day.
It is one of the big problems and I'm sure many engineers from the superpowers of this world have tried and failed.The cost in other resources (water)would always outweigh the solution.

And the other point is the bid is essentially in a single city-this is NOT ALLOWED
Spatugal,Bennelux (joint bids)and Qatar(single city) do no comply and are only still in contention for increased broadcast rights


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Who said joint bids do not comply? We've had them before and whislt FIFA have always said they prefer individual countries where possible, they haven't ruled out joint hosts. I suspect they'll look more favourably on Bel/Ned as its a genuine joint bid unlike Spa/Por which is lopsided and has one partner which could easily host alone.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

T74 said:


> timing sucks unfortunately - ideally they need to run a comp in July with real conditions (even if its is just an expo)
> 
> the fact they cannot do it because of timing just means the delegates will have to be convinced based upon the pilot trial
> 
> given this is one of the major obstacles facing teh Qatari bid, it would have been nice for them to knock this out fo the ballpark.


There was a planned friendly Qatar Vs Spain match in September 7th (during FIFA inspection), but Spain backed out as their schedule is too busy. This is why Brazil Vs Argentina counts as a replacement but it has been pushed to November. 

"The Bid Committee is expecting huge international media presence for the match and obviously they are keen on utilising this opportunity to showcase some of Qatar Bid’s salient features, including its cutting edge cooling technology."


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

@T74, We have already had outdoor air conditioning for stadiums, and it has been going great. The only difference is the technology used, the current use is not Eco friendly, but what the 2022 bid proposes is solar-powered & carbon neutral outdoor cooling. in fact, The FIFA president himself was present during the final of the heir apparent's cup at the Al-Sadd stadium, he himself witnessed the current cooling technologies. Cool 18 degree's air is blown under each spectator seat and on the pitch as well.

So the showcase will demonstrate how the carbon neutral technology will work and prove that it works, NOT proving what already has been implemented and what is already in use. Since outdoor cooling has already been done, but not Eco friendly.

Al-Sadd Stadium




@Walbanger, In the many articles and bid announcements, they have repeated that no matter how hot the temperature outside the stadium is, the temperature inside the stadium will not be higher than 27 degrees, so 27 is a "maximum" which is ideal for the players and the spectators.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, thanks


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

With so much sunlight in the Persian Gulf, if the technology is able to harness the sun and translate that into A/C, that will be such a huge breakthrough.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> With so much sunlight in the Persian Gulf, if the technology is able to harness the sun and translate that into A/C, that will be such a huge breakthrough.


Well it will not "technically" work like that, The idea is that during daytime the power will be harnessed and be given into the national power grid, everyday, and when a match comes and the power for lightning and cooling is needed, power will be taken from the national power grid, thus maintaining a carbon neutral and energy efficient outdoor cooling system.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well it will not "technically" work like that, The idea is that during daytime the power will be harnessed and be given into the national power grid, everyday, and when a match comes and the power for lightning and cooling is needed, power will be taken from the national power grid, thus maintaining a carbon neutral and energy efficient outdoor cooling system.



I actually was not aware there are solar-powered air-conditioners. It would be a very innovative product that can be introduced to the tropical regions. I was wondering what companies are researching this area. So I presume Qatar has this technology so to cool down an entire outdoor venue?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

What would happen after the World Cup to these Stadia with air conditioning?
Will those be distributed to households in Qatar?
Have any radical ideas for the later usage?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> The idea is that during daytime the power will be harnessed and be given into the national power grid, everyday, and when a match comes and the power for lightning and cooling is needed, power will be taken from the national power grid, thus maintaining a carbon neutral and energy efficient outdoor cooling system.


Vow, What a revelation - Usage of Solar panels and grid reciprocity?:lol:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

antriksh_sfo said:


> What would happen after the World Cup to these Stadia with air conditioning?
> Will those be distributed to households in Qatar?
> Have any radical ideas for the later usage?


And why should they be distributed to households ??? every house/building in Qatar has its own air conditioning system (for obvious reasons).

I don't see the problem with the cooling system, it should stay at the stadiums so we could have future events in summer as well. Not to mention that another technology is being developed to air condition out door "open" spaces, such as fan zones, training pitches, walkways between stadiums and metro stations etc.

To avoid white elephants the modular upper tiers of some stadiums will be dismantled and donated to developing countries in need of sports infrastructure.




antriksh_sfo said:


> Vow, What a revelation - Usage of Solar panels and grid reciprocity?:lol:


But its still carbon neutral and energy efficient.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

White elephants no matter what you'll have them.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> White elephants no matter what you'll have them.


Proof ? :wink2:

Even if we go away from football a bit, most venues are used all year round, for example, although the seasons are over now and they are yet to start, its Ramadan, and Ramadan has several functions including sport championships, tourneys, cups etc. So most indoor sport halls are busy now, in fact I have a Futsal match to attend in 4 hours.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> Who said joint bids do not comply? We've had them before and whislt FIFA have always said they prefer individual countries where possible, they haven't ruled out joint hosts. I suspect they'll look more favourably on Bel/Ned as its a genuine joint bid unlike Spa/Por which is lopsided and has one partner which could easily host alone.


Its pretty common knowledge but anyway-

"The 2002 FIFA World Cup was co-hosted in Asia for the first time by South Korea and Japan. Initially, the two Asian countries were competitors in the bidding process. But just before the vote, they agreed with FIFA to co-host the event. However, the rivalry and distance between them led to organizational and logistical problems. FIFA has said that co-hosting is not likely to happen again, *and in 2004 officially stated that its statutes did not allow co-hosting bids*"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Cup_hosts


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Kenni said:


> When is it then that a non-football nation should get going on the subject according to you?


As far as I'm concerned; never. Qatar bidding for hosting football is like Belgium applying for staging camel races, the Seychelles going for Winter Olympics or the Pope running for president in Indonesia.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> As far as I'm concerned; never. Qatar bidding for hosting football is like Belgium applying for staging camel races, the Seychelles going for Winter Olympics or the Pope running for president in Indonesia.


Well guess what, the FIFA Executive Committee Members do not need your opinion, neither is it important to them.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> As far as I'm concerned; never. Qatar bidding for hosting football is like Belgium applying for staging camel races, the Seychelles going for Winter Olympics or the Pope running for president in Indonesia.


But, football/soccer is more widely popular in the world, yes, even on the sand people play soccer vs those other "sports" you mentioned. Now that spiff of Winter Olympics in the Seychelles, well there you're just exaggerating. Soccer is popular because all you need is a ball and a pitch. 

And of course, that is only your opinion. Every nation in the world plays soccer now. it's like saying that the World Cup in 1994 didn't do squat for the US. It created a league which this year added more teams and more on the way next year.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

The same was said about USA 1994 and the same could be said (to some extent) about Australia 2022 bid. And of course, the Qatari bid.

This year Qatar is getting a Womens football league, and the Qatar womens national football team will participate in the 2012 Olympics qualifiers.

Non-existent footballing history ?? check all the pages of this thread, I posted the Qatari football history, maybe its not the glorious England and Brazil achievement and successes , but for a country like Qatar, its acceptable.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know why Once bitten twice is beefing with Qatar. Oncebitten is from Egypt and he is arguing against the games for Qatar which is a fellow Arab nation. Thats like Angola beefing with South Africa against the games. If the games somehow came to The Caribbean I would cheer for any of our sister nations. Maybe North Africans Arabs usually beef with Middle East Arabs?


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Trelawny said:


> I don't know why Once bitten twice is beefing with Qatar. Oncebitten is from Egypt and he is arguing against the games for Qatar which is a fellow Arab nation. Thats like Angola beefing with South Africa against the games. If the games somehow came to The Caribbean I would cheer for any of our sister nations. Maybe North Africans Arabs usually beef with Middle East Arabs?


Its likely because he can see there are major question marks in the Qatari plan to host the event, which people have pointed out and looked at over time.

Not everything must be based on totally loyalty to the cause, just because someone is from the same region. Thats the mentality that, it seems, the Qatari bid team are trying to push forward, of a totally united front in the region. What is important to note though is that everyone can have their own opinions based on the facts they see. This is not tunnel vision or a brainwashing exercise that they might like to be undertake, it is personal choice to look at the facts and decide for ones self, arab or non-arabs alike.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

He is obviously not Egyptian, I know Egyptians, there English could be great, but not to the level that makes me check the dictionary so often. 

Away from the oncebittentwiceshy issue.

I have seen today along the roads banners for the 2022 bid, one of them said "22 Stadiums, 22 Countries", that puzzled me for a while, I tried to think what did they mean by that ? I came to remember there are 22 Arabic speaking countries. so did they imply that they will renovate/build 22 stadiums in 22 Arabic countries ?? Or did they mean that the bid will have 22 stadiums involved (which is highly doubtful).


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Not to sure but it probably is related to what you have hinted at and what Melb aviatar said about the Qatari bid pushing the unified Arab front as part of its sell to FIFA. So 22 Arab speaking nations, could it be 22 stadiums in Qatar including the training venues?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> I don't know why Once bitten twice is beefing with Qatar. Oncebitten is from Egypt and he is arguing against the games for Qatar which is a fellow Arab nation. Thats like Angola beefing with South Africa against the games. If the games somehow came to The Caribbean I would cheer for any of our sister nations. Maybe North Africans Arabs usually beef with Middle East Arabs?


Im an independent individual whose residence or region is completely irrelevant when sceptically exposing Qatar's flaws, substantiated and countered with solid and valid arguments.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Im an independent individual whose residence or region is completely irrelevant when sceptically exposing Qatar's flaws, substantiated and countered with solid and valid arguments.


solid valid arguments that LACK ANY SOURCES/PROOFS.


*-----------------------*

*Brazil and Argentina to clash in Doha*

Football fans in Qatar are in for a treat with Brazil and Argentina scheduling a friendly in Doha on November 17, the Brazilian Football Confederation (CBF) announced yesterday.
The match will be played as part of the ASPIRE4SPORT Conference and Exhibition to be organised by Aspire Academy from November 15 to 18.
Brazil, who will host the 2014 World Cup, are ranked third in the world by FIFA while Argentina are fifth.
This will be Brazil’s second friendly in Doha. Last year, they defeated England 1-0 at the Khalifa Stadium
A major exhibition, coaching clinics, product launches and special events are planned for ASPIRE4SPORT, organisers said.
A tennis match between legends Bjorn Borg and John McEnroe, the 1980 Wimbledon finalists, also forms part of the event.
Athletics great Michael Johnson, who won four Olympic gold medals and nine world titles over the 200m and 400, will be another attraction at ASPIRE4SPORT where he will deliver motivational lectures besides showcasing his Texas-based Michael Johnson High Performance Center.
Among the latest names to confirm their attendance at the conference and exhibition are European Champions Inter Milan, Barcelona FC, Major League Baseball and sportswear company Burrda.

SOURCE


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok.. this bid from Qatar is an unrealistic one.. They wont win it..
They have a great world class airline in Qatar Airways though


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> ok.. this bid from Qatar is an unrealistic one.. They wont win it..
> They have a great world class airline in Qatar Airways though


Please, do explain. In what way is it unrealistic ?


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Please, do explain. In what way is it unrealistic ?


1. 2018 I think will goto europe
2. England and Russia have footballing history and they have big leagues with stadiums already established. Russia has to work on their stadiums but can easily get there. Qatar can also get their stadiums no doubt.
3. Qatar is much smaller in terms of land mass compared to the above mentioned countries which is nice which means less travel but not many major cities like in England or Russia or Australia
4. The 2 above mentione countries will also provide more bang for the buck for the visiting tourist. England and Russia to me are definitely more thrilling and enticing to visit than Qatar (no offense) for the same reason - value for money
5. Australia - Another option that also provides more value to the tourist and can easily grow the sport there. A-League is getting bigger. Well established stadiums already there, transportation getting there from city to city.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think a joint bid from Qatar-Bahrain-UAE would have been excellent


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> 1. 2018 I think will goto europe
> 2. England and Russia have footballing history and they have big leagues with stadiums already established. Russia has to work on their stadiums but can easily get there. Qatar can also get their stadiums no doubt.
> 3. Qatar is much smaller in terms of land mass compared to the above mentioned countries which is nice which means less travel but not many major cities like in England or Russia or Australia
> 4. The 2 above mentione countries will also provide more bang for the buck for the visiting tourist. England and Russia to me are definitely more thrilling and enticing to visit than Qatar (no offense) for the same reason - value for money
> 5. Australia - Another option that also provides more value to the tourist and can easily grow the sport there. A-League is getting bigger. Well established stadiums already there, transportation getting there from city to city.


1. Qatar is bidding for the 2022 FIFA World Cup only since the beginning. They planned for it since the beginning, they knew 2018 is impossible.
2. Unlike Australia or the USA, It will be a historic decision to bring the world cup to the middle east , its strong selling point for Qatar. It would be a compact world cup and people can experience each of the participating countries and cultures. It is going to be unique for fans; it will be a family oriented world cup. Fans could travel match to match in 30 minutes. 
3. Qatar is also having a fast developing football league, not to mention a women's league to start this year. (take note this is the middle east.).
4. Great sport event hosting history, these provide stepping stones to the big events such as the FIFA World Cup or the Summer Olympics.
5. It all comes down to 24 FIFA Executive committee members at a meeting, giving their votes. Bin Hammam, AFC president & FIFA Executive committee member has announced his support for his country Qatar, Brazil has announced its full backing of the Qatari bid and are looking for the possibility of investing in the bid and the country, this might mean that the Brazilian member would vote for Qatar. South Africa (2010 FIFA World Cup hosts) has announced its support for the Qatari bid. The Arab Soccer Federation (ASF), which has all Arab countries football associations will stand by the Qatari bid.
6. The world cup will help promote Qatar's brand internationally. The event will also boost the country's reputation as an open/friendly destination to other cultures and nationalities.
7. A world cup in the Mideast will create a bridge between the East and West, and have people converge in Qatar. It will also help create a better understanding of the region.
8. All of Qatar's proposed 12 stadiums will be situated strategically close to major landmarks of the country, showcasing the country's Arabian heritage and timeless beauty to visiting fans and players alike.



pathfinder_2010 said:


> I think a joint bid from Qatar-Bahrain-UAE would have been excellent


If Qatar doesn't succeed in the 2022 race, I do hope Qatar & UAE Co-bid next time they eye the FIFA World Cup.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> 1. 2018 I think will goto europe
> 2. England and Russia have footballing history and they have big leagues with stadiums already established. Russia has to work on their stadiums but can easily get there. Qatar can also get their stadiums no doubt.
> 3. Qatar is much smaller in terms of land mass compared to the above mentioned countries which is nice which means less travel but not many major cities like in England or Russia or Australia
> 4. The 2 above mentione countries will also provide more bang for the buck for the visiting tourist. England and Russia to me are definitely more thrilling and enticing to visit than Qatar (no offense) for the same reason - value for money
> 5. Australia - Another option that also provides more value to the tourist and can easily grow the sport there. A-League is getting bigger. Well established stadiums already there, transportation getting there from city to city.





pathfinder_2010 said:


> I think a joint bid from Qatar-Bahrain-UAE would have been excellent





Qatar Son 333 said:


> 1. Qatar is bidding for the 2022 FIFA World Cup only since the beginning. They planned for it since the beginning, they knew 2018 is impossible.
> 2. Unlike Australia or the USA, It will be a historic decision to bring the world cup to the middle east , its strong selling point for Qatar. It would be a compact world cup and people can experience each of the participating countries and cultures. It is going to be unique for fans; it will be a family oriented world cup. Fans could travel match to match in 30 minutes.
> 3. Qatar is also having a fast developing football league, not to mention a women's league to start this year. (take note this is the middle east.).
> 4. Great sport event hosting history, these provide stepping stones to the big events such as the FIFA World Cup or the Summer Olympics.
> ...


Good info there. Didnt know Qatar was bidding only for 2022 which is approx. 12 years from now. Qatar would definitely change between now and then with more and more foreign investment and definitely the sport would get bigger there.
I was in Doha for abt 14 hrs during transit in July but stayed in a hotel near the airport. It was hottttt and humid in the night which is expected. I wish I could have seen more of the city.. maybe next time.
Dec 2nd is a big day


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> Good info there. Didnt know Qatar was bidding only for 2022 which is approx. 12 years from now. Qatar would definitely change between now and then with more and more foreign investment and definitely the sport would get bigger there.
> I was in Doha for abt 14 hrs during transit in July but stayed in a hotel near the airport. It was hottttt and humid in the night which is expected. I wish I could have seen more of the city.. maybe next time.
> Dec 2nd is a big day


This is why the solar powered outdoor cooling technologies at the stadiums are crucial for this bid, it will keep the players to their optimum performance, in addition to comforting spectators. the same technology will be used for training pitches, fan zones/fests and walkways between metro stations - stadiums.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bla bla bla qatar is small bla bla. Seriously, my view on this bid is changing.




Qatar Son 333 said:


> 2. Unlike Australia or the USA, It will be a historic decision to bring the world cup to the middle east , its strong selling point for Qatar. It would be a compact world cup and people can experience each of the participating countries and cultures. It is going to be unique for fans; it will be a family oriented world cup. Fans could travel match to match in 30 minutes.


It would also be historic if it went to Australia - first WC in Oceania. Australia has more claim to the WC than Qatar (and America) though.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Will737 said:


> It would also be historic if it went to Australia - first WC in Oceania. Australia has more claim to the WC than Qatar (and America) though.


Thank you for pointing this out Will - it seems to me that a major crux of the Qatari bid is the fact that it'd be the first Middle Eastern bid with no one realising the fact that the Oz bid is exactly the same for your region!

From what i've read and heard about football in Australia, it'd appear it is on the up and the potential gains the sport could make off the back of a successful World Cup bid would make you guys a pretty good bet. The fact that your country has had a footballing pedigree for some years now competing in a finals (3 times I believe but please correct me if I'm wrong?) and have seen the likes of Mark Schwarzer, Lucas Neill, Tim Cahill, Mark Viduka etc. compete in some of the top leagues in Europe i think this further enhances your bid

The Qatari bid is admirable in some senses, the novel approaches to the issues with the hot climate etc. and should be commended. But as good as these are I don't see Qatar winning because there are the inescapable facts that cannot be discounted - Qatar as a nation is simply too small and to condense a World Cup down into such a compact country won't work. As many have commented (myself included earlier in the thread), a joint bid with one of its neighbours could have given the bid the additional geographic scope, allow more people access to the World Cup experience, allow more nations to benefit from the obvious long term effects of holding the World Cup.

I won't say it was arrogant of the Qatari's to go it alone as they feel they can bring something different to the table but I still think the Australian bid could beat it by some distance


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

If I may ask,what was the reason Qatar didn't play its first International until just 40 years ago?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> Did the Qatar bid committee or the govt come up with any indication abt visa waivers for foreign visitors visiting the country for the tournament just like what Russia proposed ?


I am not sure yet, but from what i could tell, the Government is pushing for unified GCC tourist visa (very good step).

found some more info on crime rates.

"25 burglaries take place per 100,000 inhabitants here whereas the global average is 100 per 100,000 people."


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I am not sure yet, but from what i could tell, the Government is pushing for unified GCC tourist visa (very good step).


what is GCC ? I may have heard this term before


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> what is GCC ? I may have heard this term before


*GCC = Gulf Cooperation Council*

Kuwait, Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, United Arab Emirates and Oman.


















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperation_Council_for_the_Arab_States_of_the_Gulf


We will soon have a unified currency


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> Did the Qatar bid committee or the govt come up with any indication abt visa waivers for foreign visitors visiting the country for the tournament just like what Russia proposed ?


GCC citizens doesn't need visa to enter Qatar, All european and north American countries can get visa at Doha Airport within 5 minutes of their arrive, after the terrorist operation in Dubai, Qatar stopped give visa at airport for these countries (Germany, USA, UK, Australia, Netherlands) their citizens need to apply 2 weeks before coming to Qatar from Qatar Embassies


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Trelawny, Its just football, not politics, the country is willing to have Israeli's compete if they hosted the summer Olympics.
> 
> in fact, we had Israeli athletes in Qatar before.
> 
> ...


You said this already. And everybody thought it was stupid and pointless already, correction, everybody thought it had no effing relevence to the World Cup. 

How is someone wearing 'national clothes' symbolic?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I think you're being a little harsh Will.That is obviously quite symbolic.I'd also like to thank the Qatari posters for putting up with our scepticism in a reasonably civil manner.
I think Qatar could probably handle security ok(money tends to solves these things) and its quite obvious they are working very hard to allay everyones fears but at the end of the day we all know its not a technically compliant bid.
Qatar's climate change solutions may well work but wouldn't everyone feel a whole lot better about it if the system had been proven over a few years in the same conditions blah blah blah,rather than accepting some blokes cartoon image as being fact!
And of course I would prefer the country had completed a dress rehearsal with a far smaller event like the Summer Olympics such as every other bidder -England,Australia,USA,Spain,Russia,Holland,Japan,Korea,
How the hell would Qatar deal with 2 million visitors as Germany had in '06-they simply couldn't,and there seems to be climate change plans in place for stadiums and some walkways but what if people want to actually see a bit of the country--its 45degrees absolutely positively.What the bid team are saying is-we think we can provide a few spots that will be comfortable but please don't leave you're hotel room to go anywhere else or you'll fry.
If the bid was shared across the GCC once the magical climate change solution had been proven over time then I think you have a case,that is if you had a far bigger national population than 200,000 which it currently is but until then I think a far more acceptable Middle East bid belongs to Egypt

Surely money can't be the sole determining factor in this as we see with Aspire and also the Nationalising of athletes to win Qatar gold medals in the Olympics
http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/article615899.ece/Oil-rich-Qatar-circles-young-SA-footballers


----------



## Capital78 (Jan 23, 2008)

How many stadiums can provide Qatar for hosting the World cup?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> I think you're being a little harsh Will.That is obviously quite symbolic.I'd also like to thank the Qatari posters for putting up with our scepticism in a reasonably civil manner.
> I think Qatar could probably handle security ok(money tends to solves these things) and its quite obvious they are working very hard to allay everyones fears but at the end of the day we all know its not a technically compliant bid.
> Qatar's climate change solutions may well work but wouldn't everyone feel a whole lot better about it if the system had been proven over a few years in the same conditions blah blah blah,rather than accepting some blokes cartoon image as being fact!
> And of course I would prefer the country had completed a dress rehearsal with a far smaller event like the Summer Olympics such as every other bidder -England,Australia,USA,Spain,Russia,Holland,Japan,Korea,
> ...


Aspire is specialised at picking up talented young kids from countries world wide, in addition to selecting the talented Qatari athletes and their sports according to their abilities. Money cant get a large strong national team and athletes, but it could start a base in which more would come up in the future. and thats what the country is doing.

Its not like the Australian teams different than Qatar, many large teams around the world have nationalized players... and Qatar (with a small local population) should be expected to do such a thing. unlike the larger teams.

Remmeber Egypt 2010 WC bid ??? they got 0 votes hno: even the Egyptian Abo Rida FIFA Executive committee member didn't vote for his own country, there most have been something terribly wrong with their bid.

Oh come on, there are various places that fans could go Museums, malls, theme parks, water parks, cultural and heritage districts, desert safari, sand dune bashing etc. The locals are used to it, but for the fans, most important is drinking plenty of water, wearing a hat and having sun block on also helps.

Qatar has hosted the Asian Cup & the Asian Games, not to mention hosting the Asian Cup again January 2011. Doha is bidding for the 2020 Olympics, And doesn't the Confederation cup test the preparedness of the host country ?



Capital78 said:


> How many stadiums can provide Qatar for hosting the World cup?


Currently, the plan is to have 12 stadiums for the 2022 FIFA World Cup.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

"Its not like the Australian teams different than Qatar"

Sorry mate but at the moment there are 15 of your 29 current players that are nationalised for Qatar.Everyone playing for Australia was born in Australia
As for test events-I'd prefer that they were held before the vote not after it.All the other bidding nations have had experience in the very biggest events.Australia has been lucky enough to host 2 brilliant Olympics in different cities where both football finals had over 100,000 in attendance
Qatar needs to stop trying to buy success on the back of Africa,they are devaluing the Olympics and the World Cup.
Following the present line that Qatar has taken with Neethling and Shoemann $20 million will get you 20 gold medals or a guaranteed place at the 2014 World Cup.
Other countries can afford it but choose not to because its just wrong.
Having said that there is nationalising of players around the world but usually they have some bloodlines attached to that country

Believe me ,I'm trying to be civil about all this-I just think its wrong on so many counts


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> "Its not like the Australian teams different than Qatar"
> 
> Sorry mate but at the moment there are 15 of your 29 current players that are nationalised for Qatar.Everyone playing for Australia was born in Australia
> As for test events-I'd prefer that they were held before the vote not after it.All the other bidding nations have had experience in the very biggest events.Australia has been lucky enough to host 2 brilliant Olympics in different cities where both football finals had over 100,000 in attendance
> ...


1.Tim Cahill-Samoan
2.Harry Kewell-English
3.Mark Viduka-Croatian
4.Jason Culina-Croatian
5.Ned Zelic-Croatian
6.Mark Schwarzer-German
7.Carl Valeri-italian
8.Vince Grella-Italian
9.John Aloisi-Italian
10.Mark Bresciano-Italian
11.Simon Colosimo-Italian
12.Mile Sterjovski-macedonian
13.Archie Thompson-New Zealander&Papuan
14.Ufuk Talay-Turkish


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> 1.Tim Cahill-Samoan
> 2.Harry Kewell-English
> 3.Mark Viduka-Croatian
> 4.Jason Culina-Croatian
> ...


The difference is they came over as children and became citizens with their families before they were elite or yet to even play the game and are products of the Australian soccer system. Australia is an immigrant nation, it's common for 1st generation Australians to play Soccer as it's the game they know as oppossed to Australian Rules Football.

Australia has not waited till a player have become elite then seduce them with money to switch allegiance.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> 1.Tim Cahill-Born in *Australia*, English and Samoan ethnic background.
> 2.Harry Kewell-Born in *Australia*, English ethnic background.
> 3.Mark Viduka-Born in *Australia*, Croatian ethnic background.
> 4.Jason Culina-Born in *Australia*, Croatian ethnic background.
> ...


What was the point of posting your list when _X_ already explained they were all born in Australia?
Only Archie Thompson wasn't born in Australia, but he emigrated at a young age with his parents and family, and was an Australian citizen long before he was considered for the national team. Some of the players in the Qatar national team been in the country less than five years!

Unlike Qatar, which has a huge number of expatriates who work in poor conditions on temporary visas, migrants to Australia are for the most part allowed to settle and become Australian citizens. Qatar only grants citizenship in extreme cases, including when it wants a sportsman to join the Qatar national team.

It totally devalues international competition and I can't stand it.

I know it happens in other countries as well, but to nowhere near the same extent as Qatar.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Well that sets me straight aswell, I'm happy to admitt I have no idea how many of Australia's squad were born in Australia or migrated with their families as children.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> 1.Tim Cahill-Samoan
> 2.Harry Kewell-English
> 3.Mark Viduka-Croatian
> 4.Jason Culina-Croatian
> ...


oh my god 14 players that too much for large country like Australia how they compare Australia with Qatar lol


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

waqif said:


> oh my god 14 players that too much for large country like Australia how they compare Australia with Qatar lol


read the above dude, they were nearly all born here


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Australia has not waited till a player have become elite then seduce them with money to switch allegiance.


Obviously, Qatar haven't been capable of fielding a competitive site on (semi)-top flight level from their inception to start with from their own limited 'resources'. Money can buy skindeep loyalty; not genuine authenticity the Qatari artificial climate control bid lacks.

Unlike Australia, Qatar hasn't got what it takes to be appreciated as a nation or country with natural sporting history. Sublimated fake. When one addresses these issues one is barked at to return to one's cave.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by Qatar Son 333 View Post
1.Tim Cahill-Born in Australia
2.Harry Kewell-Born in Australia
3.Mark Viduka-Born in Australia
4.Jason Culina-Born in Australia
5.Ned Zelic-Born in Australia
6.Mark Schwarzer-Born in Australia
7.Carl Valeri-Born in Australia
8.Vince Grella-Born in Australia
9.John Aloisi-Born in Australia
10.Mark Bresciano-Born in Australia
11.Simon Colosimo-Born in Australia
12.Mile Sterjovski-Born in Australia
13.Archie Thompson-Grew up in Australia, Maori ethnic background.
14.Ufuk Talay-Born in Australia

Well done bloke -what an epic fail that was.
Compare that to the current squad remembering that others have left and gone home

Mohammed Saqer - Senegal
Papa Malick Ba - Senegal
Ali Nasser - Yemen
Abdulla Koni - Senegal
Mostafa Abdi
Ibrahim Majid
Moaz Yousef
Mesaad Al -Hamad - Yemen
Sayyed Ali AlBasheer - Mauritania
Husain Yasser Mohammedy - Egypt
Ali Hassan Afeefi
Majed Mohammed - Sudan
Saad Sattam Al-Shamari - Saudi (but claims to be Qatari)
Abdullah Al Breek
Mustafa Jalal
Talal Al-Boloshi - Kuwait
Wesam Rizq - Palestine
Mujtaba Said Jaafar
Waleed Jassim - Iran
Aadel Lami - Kuwait
Sebastien Soria - Uruguay
Waleed Hamza - Pakistan
Younus Ali Rahmati
Mohammed Ghulam
Yousef Ahmad
Rajab Hamza
Bilal Mohammed
Ibrahim Al-Ganim
Meshal Mobarak


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Well, as expected, no one understood my point of view...,,,,;

moving on, next argument


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Originally Posted by Qatar Son 333 View Post
> Mohammed Saqer - Senegal
> Papa Malick Ba - Senegal
> Ali Nasser - Yemen
> ...


Ali Nasser - Yemen ( wrong he is Qatari )
Saad Sattam Al-Shamari - Saudi ( wrong he is Qatari his famliy large (over 1 million person) and has branchs and cousins in all Arab countries not only Saudi or Qatar)
Aadel Lami - Kuwait ( wrong he is Qatari of Qatar bedwean family )
Waleed Hamza - Pakistan ( wrong too he is Qatari )

most of what you wrote is wrong and there 6 non orignal Qataris in our national team and many of them born in Qatar such as Husain Yasser & Sayyed Ali AlBasheer.

Australia has 22 million person and it is whole team isnt Australian that is the scandal.

Australia has many players playing in europ teams but they did nothing in the world cup 2010 (( only they get RED card in every match of the 3 match they played lol ))

if Qatar was 22 million & it is players playin in europ im sure our team will be in every world cup and score good result I knew many asian teams much smaller than Australia they went to world cup more than Australia and scored better results.

you are known only in cricket and the large number of kangaroos and Gossip

aussie embarrassing by country smaller than them 100 times lol


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ I always wondered if in those European numbers if travelers from fellow EU states were counted or just oversees numbers. I am assuming that they include numbers from within the UE too.


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

qatarson said:


> Dubai & Doha has over 50 millions of visitors yearly (Dubai Airport become most traffic in world and Qatar new Airport will be the next within 2 years)
> 
> check top Airlines in world you will find Dubai (Emarities Airline) & Doha (Qatar Airways) within the list of the world top Airlines because these cities very active destinations.


DOH airport will not be the busiest in the world in 2 years...simply impossible. Even UAE which is far bigger than Qatar only rank in 15th, hence its not the busiest in the world as you claimed. Out of the top 30 tourist arrival in the world, Qatar n UAE didnt even make it into that list lol how the heck they handle 50 millions visitors yearly????


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^ Because they are travel hubs like Atlanta, not the desination.


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

^^ yeah that my point airport as a hub, not pax final destination. doubt qatar can handle the inflate number of arrivals at a time. btw doha only handle 15mil pax compare to their neighbor dubai at 40mil.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Personally I think you can only count international visitors if they actually leave the airport


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Who are the 8 votes ?
> Nigeria
> Egypt
> Cameroon
> ...


+
Brasil
Turkey

*8 without Qatar vote which becomes ( 9 votes )*

I will not mention about our our strong ally France and the possibility of exchange votes between Qatar and England.

there is also a secrecy on convention between Qatar and Paraguay in 18 August 2010.

Dont forget there 3 votes (Japan, Korea, USA) will go for it is countries

so we are talking about 12 votes (include France, England, Paraguay)

12 votes will divided on Australia(?), Japan(with 1 vote already), Korea(with 1 vote already), USA(with 1 vote already), Qatar(with 9 votes already).


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

White_soX said:


> DOH airport will not be the busiest in the world in 2 years...simply impossible. Even UAE which is far bigger than Qatar only rank in 15th, hence its not the busiest in the world as you claimed. Out of the top 30 tourist arrival in the world, Qatar n UAE didnt even make it into that list lol how the heck they handle 50 millions visitors yearly????


you are right but these old stats Dubai Airport now become most traffic Airport in world and not this Dubai now building the largest Airport in world (Al Maktoum Airport) and have Largest tower and Largest Malls and Largest Entertainment city and largest shopping destination + they own of largest ports around the world and manage the shipping traffic.

and dont be shocked the reports talkin about (150 Millions passengers yearly) when Al Maktoum fully built-out and operational.

what they are planing for ?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Trelawny said:


> I think everyone is just jealous/scared of a Qatar Bid. Everyone knows if Qatar had the population Australia would be getting their ass kicked. They are scared cuz the new cooling technology is actually a great idea.


lol not jealous of Qatar only I think there who is also jealous of Dubai too 

many people around the world didnt know this information ( Qatar & Dubai was one country in 60's )
but Dubai joind UAE in 70's.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

You're delusional, but that just makes it fun to watch. I do enjoy me a good train crash.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> You're delusional, but that just makes it fun to watch. I do enjoy me a good train crash.


you are welcome any time to enjoy watching.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ I always wondered if in those European numbers if travelers from fellow EU states were counted or just oversees numbers. I am assuming that they include numbers from within the UE too.


As far I know, the EU members are sovereign Nations... So, Brit or German visitors in France for example, are counted as international visitors (which they are actually), as simple as that ! 

But indeed, 90% of international visitors in France come from European countries (EU or not), 50% of them come from the UK, Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands, the first non-European visitors in France are from the US (approx. 1,5 million per year).


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> As far I know, the EU members are sovereign Nations... So, Brit or German visitors in France for example, are counted as international visitors (which they are actually), as simple as that !
> 
> But indeed, 90% of international visitors in France come from European countries (EU or not), 50% of them come from the UK, Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands, the first non-European visitors in France are from the US (approx. 1,5 million per year).


first time I agree with what parcdesprinces wrote


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
It was hardly something to argue with. hno:

As Dime said, you are delusional - give me substantial proof all those countries'll vote for you.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^
> It was hardly something to argue with. hno:
> 
> As Dime said, you are delusional - give me substantial proof all those countries'll vote for you.


leave me living my delusional while you living your reality which mention every where in media and news that everyone backing your bid even Bin Hamam & Blatter.




qatarson said:


> Lula pledges Brazil's support to Qatar 2022 World Cup bid
> Saturday, 15 May 2010
> 
> May 15 - Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva (pictured) today pledged his country's support to Qatar's bid to host the 2022 World Cup.
> ...



CAF & Egypt
http://www.al-sharq.com/articles/more.php?id=208373

AFC president backs Qatari World Cup bid 
http://fourfourtwo.com/news/restoftheworld/60404/default.aspx


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> no need after your post and leave me living my delusional while you living your reality which mention every where in media and news that everyone backing your bid even Bin Hamam & Blatter.


We don't expect Blatters vote,its common knowledge that a dirty deal has been done with Bin Sulo.
Very interesting to see who you think you may have,might makes things close if your bid is in fact deemed legal which it obviously isn't.
Just think,another 9 cities and you would be

Btw,how long have Qatar had such a deep military relationship with Iran and why does Qatar support their Nuclear program??
TIA


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> We don't expect Blatters vote,its common knowledge that a dirty deal has been done with Bin Sulo.
> Very interesting to see who you think you may have,might makes things close if your bid is in fact deemed legal which it obviously isn't.
> Just think,another 9 cities and you would be
> 
> ...


_X_ by the way you have great general knowledge and one of the few of these guys who i enjoyed to answer their questions.



_X_ said:


> We don't expect Blatters vote,its common knowledge that a dirty deal has been done with Bin Sulo.
> Very interesting to see who you think you may have,might makes things close if your bid is in fact deemed legal which it obviously isn't.


yes I agree international federations is bad and we suffered from a dirty game by USA in the 2016 Olympics bid and at end they lost after us and we was in Brasil side but we already learned the lesson and we are now using our PR.



_X_ said:


> Btw,how long have Qatar had such a deep military relationship with Iran and why does Qatar support their Nuclear program??
> TIA


it is politic question but because it is great question and very important I will answer it because will give a clear picture about the importance of public relations for a small country such as Qatar not in sport but in any other field.

here we go..

we have strong realtionship with Iran since king of Iran (1941-1979) the first person start Nuclear program with western support because the king was ally to the west include USA but after 1979 after revolution against the king supported by (France) Khomeini became the ruler and turned against the west include (France). Qatar maintained relations with Iran and was the only Arab country did this. At this time in 80's Iran was suffering from a boycott by the West and can not buy American weapons so they asked their Qataris friends to sell them stinger missiles (American missiles Anti-aircraft) and the Qataris did this when Americans heard that they put Qatar on boycott so they even cant have any American technology or weapons and that continued since 80's till 90 the year Iraq invaded Kuwait at that time Qatari government was also angry of american and exchange boycott with them and during the Gulf war 1990 the American asked to use the Qatari Airbase as they did with other Gulf countries but Qataris denied so Saudi goverment proposal to let Canadian Air Force to use the Airbase and that what happen. on 29 January 1991 Iraq did something dangerous and invade Saudi city called Khafji (Khafji Battle) it was very importan city for saudi because contain oil and also the gate to invade Saudi after invaded Kuwait and the city was under protection of Saudi Arabia and the U.S army but they lost the city and Iraqis captured some American soldiers by luck was the second-line is the Qatari Army & some Saudi troops they attacked Iraqis and freed American soliders and this makes the relations back to normal again between Qatar and the United States and later Qatar allowed USA to have largest American base in the world outside the American boarders and they become very strong allies at same time Qatar has maintained its relations with Iran even went so far even with their enemies for example Israel & Iraq during Saddam days and these public realtions not only for benefit Qatar but it is allow Qataris to have free wide movement and become sponsor of reconciliation between the conflicting parties in the world for example (Israel-Arabs) , Yemen Parties, Somalia , Lebanon parties, Mauritania, Darfour, Eritrea and many places around world and has become trusted for many countries and todays when things get bad between the West and Iran Qatar play the role of mediation.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

qatarson said:


> +
> Brasil
> Turkey
> 
> ...


:weird: fail.


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

Is it safe to say that Brazil bribed with some sort of eg. gas-related projects to Petrobras in exchange for one vote to Qatar lol


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

White_soX said:


> Is it safe to say that Brazil bribed with some sort of eg. gas-related projects to Petrobras in exchange for one vote to Qatar lol


who said bribed it is PR you cant say these 8 countries is bribed.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

qatarson said:


> who said bribed it is PR you cant say these 8 countries is bribed.


There are 24 votes and this being FIFA, you can say pretty safely that 23 of them will be bribed. The only vote that won't be bribed will be for the guy who abstains and he will have actually been bribed to abstain, but since he didn't vote it doesn't technically count as a bribed vote.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

I'm sorry, waaa?

I said he'd be kicked of his job because he isn't taking the interest of the whole of the AFC.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> I'm sorry, waaa?
> 
> I said he'd be kicked of his job because he isn't taking the interest of the whole of the AFC.


he is AFC president for the coming period. Bin Hammam will let Blatter for a new period and then he will mean the presidency of FIFA.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ since your not being serious, Ignore. .


I'm asking you a perfectly sane question. How comfortable, cowardish and lousy to chicken out and act as an ostrich. No Australian pun intended. 

Catering for the anticipated invading hordes, in millions by numbers, from all walks of continents, demanding various exquisite cuisines to accommodate tonsil sensations, requires another marketing approach and implicates a far cry from the monotone one-way hajj cuisine. Nothing scientific about that. 

I know I can get sloshed in temporary, and for the 30 days time-span being, designated Qatari suburban Carrier Airco-areas and jubilantly jazz on Harvey Wallbangers and imported Martini's Shaking Not Stirred With A Twist Of Lemon. Point taken.

And I should stay away, my country will qualify without a shredder of doubt, from luring Sirens, guised as prostitutes (let's go to the Stoning, no pun on Age intended). I respect that; so does my wife. No sponsored extramarital shagging of hormones. Period.

So where in your artificially staged and climate-controlled go-zones can I go to savor, let's say, Australian cuisine? Ostrich medium rare on the rare side that is.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Wtf is this oncebittentwice clown saying. bla bla bla speak english you stupid mofo.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ARAB NEWS
11 sep 2010

*Prince Sultan said all the sports, technical and manpower capabilities of the Saudi Arabia and Arab Football Federation would be at the service of Qatar*


RIYADH: Saudi Arabia has pledged its support for Qatar in its bid to be the first Middle East country to host the FIFA World Cup in 2022.

"We have full confidence in Qatar's ability to organize the World Cup and ensure its complete success," said Prince Sultan bin Fahd, president of Youth Welfare Presidency, and chairman of the Federation of Arab National Olympic Committees.

In a statement on Friday on the occasion of the official visit to be conducted by the FIFA inspection team to Qatar Sept. 14-16, Prince Sultan said all the sports, technical and manpower capabilities of the Saudi Arabia and Arab Football Federation would be at the service of Qatar.

In his joint statement with Prince Nawaf bin Faisal, deputy president of the Youth Welfare Presidency, Prince Sultan reiterated his support for Qatari Emir Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani and Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad, the heir apparent, in order for Qatar to win the right to stage the 2022 World Cup. They commended Qatar's experience in organizing regional and international sporting events and hailed its modern and integrated sports infrastructure facilities.


http://arabnews.com/sports/article134752.ece


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Saudi technical and manpower capabilities is generous support appreciated we are lucky to have support from UAE, Bahrain & Saudi to use their manpower, airports, technical and logistical support this makes Qatar offers a bid on behalf of all Arabs to amaze the world.

that realy too much thanks to our brothers


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

personally i don't see how this bid can match up against the American bid or australian bid... Qatar has Doha, while Australia has sydney, melbourne, perth, and brisbaine, and America has New York, LA, Miami, Washington, Seattle, Boston, and Philly.... 

So as far as having interesting places.... Qatar cannot hold a candle to the US or Australia...

jmo


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

mattec said:


> personally i don't see how this bid can match up against the American bid or australian bid... Qatar has Doha, while Australia has sydney, melbourne, perth, and brisbaine, and America has New York, LA, Miami, Washington, Seattle, Boston, and Philly....
> 
> So as far as having interesting places.... Qatar cannot hold a candle to the US or Australia...
> 
> jmo


FIFA dont compare the bids with Australia or America cities, uruguay hosted the world cup in 1930 & 1950 and dont have cities as Australia or USA and they planing to bid in 2030 too.

FIFA simply does not care in comparison with certain countries. Qatar bid prospective matches in one domain and the limited distances between Qatar cities of one features provided by Qatar bid.










we are willing to exchange cultures


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

world was a different place in 1930 and 50 mate

I know some Olympics only had one bid city, and Mexico once got drafted at the eleventh hour to host a WC

those days are gone though, cities and countries are killing themselves for these events.

just look at the current bids - for 2018 England, Russia and Spain/Portugal would all be a worthy winner in any other era. Likewise for 2022 the US, Australian, and Qatari bids are hardly phoning it in.

IMO 4 bids will be rightly pissed off on Dec 2, but thats what you get in a highly competitive bid


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

qatarson said:


> uruguay hosted the world cup in 1930 & 1950 and dont have cities


hno: hno: 

Do you have any idea of what WC looked like back then, especially in 1930 ???

-3 stadiums (80K, 20K & 5K)
-13 teams (including 9 from Americas; most of European teams declined the invitation because of the cost of the travel)
-No fans from other countries because it took several weeks to cross the ocean (even 5 days from Rio de Janeiro to Montevideo for example), and anyway most of football fans were from the working class=No paid vacations and low incomes, not to mention the 1929 economic crisis...

etc etc


So, do you really believe Uruguay 1930 is a good example to pick ??? hno:


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

qatarson said:


> FIFA dont compare the bids with Australia or America cities, uruguay hosted the world cup in 1930 & 1950 and dont have cities as Australia or USA and they planing to bid in 2030 too.


The Urugauy bid is a joint bid with Argentina.

So what are the stadiums Qatar proposes to use in the world cup, and what are their intended purposes after the world cup?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

woozoo said:


> The Urugauy bid is a joint bid with Argentina.
> 
> So what are the stadiums Qatar proposes to use in the world cup, and what are their intended purposes after the world cup?


They're shipping them off to Africa or some bs.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

lolll I heard it, but I kinda dont believe it... How many are they shipping off? What bits are they shipping, or are they shipping the _entire_ stadiums in pieces?


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

T74 said:


> world was a different place in 1930 and 50 mate
> 
> I know some Olympics only had one bid city, and Mexico once got drafted at the eleventh hour to host a WC
> 
> ...


some of these countries have economic crisis and finance will be of taxpayers, they have right to fight on WC to achieve some economic recovery.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> hno: hno:
> 
> Do you have any idea of what WC looked like back then, especially in 1930 ???
> 
> ...


that reply what I was waiting, FIFA changing laws and conditions every year and we are within the legal context of these terms.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

??


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

qatarson makes no sense. Ignore him.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

woozoo said:


> The Urugauy bid is a joint bid with Argentina.
> 
> So what are the stadiums Qatar proposes to use in the world cup, and what are their intended purposes after the world cup?


there 5 stadiums appeared in the media and these stadiums is all new that mean it will be used for next 50 years for the local league plus Qatar is going to bid for many FIFA events other than WC plus Olympics 2020 , AFC Cups , GCC Cup (every 8 years Eight national teams) also we are going to transferring some seats to poor countries in the world.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

woozoo said:


> lolll I heard it, but I kinda dont believe it... How many are they shipping off? What bits are they shipping, or are they shipping the _entire_ stadiums in pieces?


if you dont belive them so dont waste your time follow their news and im not going answer your questions any more.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> qatarson makes no sense. Ignore him.


solopop stop these peeking movements and dont speak about me in person when im answering people.
are you here to parasitism on me


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

can we lose the personal abuse guys?

slagging off each other and our mothers is hardly what we all come here for


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> It would though, take significant growth in the Qatari league to even fill the downsized stadiums wouldn't it?
> 
> Not that that's necessarily a problem; the USA were awarded '94 on the understanding they'd _set up_ a professional league, so Qatar is already ahead of past successful bids in that respect.
> 
> I've tried in the past to find this out without success; what is the average attendence for a match in Qatar these days? What kind of crowds do Qatari league matches attract? What are the smallest and biggest crowds etc? I've been unable to find out very much at all about Qatari football aside from the prestige friendlies you host every now and again.


Without looking into it too much Rob I can tell you that *the most important match Qatar has played in the last 4 years in an extremely important WCQ against Australia drew a crowd of *
6 June 2009
19:00 UTC+3
Qatar 0 – 0 Australia Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha
Attendance: 7,000
Referee: Abdul Malik Bashir (Singapore)

The rest of Qatars home WCQ's for the final round were as follows

6 September 2008
22:00 UTC+3
Qatar 3 – 0 Uzbekistan Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha
Attendance: 8,000
Referee: Subkhiddin Mohd Salleh (Malaysia)

10 September 2008
22:00 UTC+3
Qatar 1 – 1 Bahrain Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha
Attendance: 7,000
Referee: Kim Dong-Jin (South Korea)
Soria Goal 6' Report Fatadi Goal 67'

19 November 2008
19:30 UTC+3
Qatar 0 – 3 Japan Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, Doha
Attendance: 13,000
Referee: Sun Baojie (China PR)
Report Tanaka Goal 19'
Tamada Goal 47'
Tulio Goal 68'

Its quite obvious there was a large travelling army from Japan for that match.
On the night of the 7,000 crowd v Australian there was quite a few travelling Australians fans there from the Green and Gold army from Australia and Europe and ex pats and defence personnel.This accounted for at least 1000.

Note that all crowds are just rounded off which means they were even worse than thathno:.

This was the complete final round of qualifying home games btw.

I hope this shows just how important football is to this country
Compare this to

15 October 2008
20:00 UTC+10
Australia 4 – 0 Qatar Suncorp Stadium, *Brisbane*
Attendance: 34,320
Referee: Khalil Al Ghamdi (Saudi Arabia)
Cahill Goal 8'
Emerton Goal 17' (pen.), 58'
Kennedy Goal 76' Report 

and in the previous round
6 February 2008
19:30 UTC+11
Australia 3 – 0 Qatar Telstra Dome, *Melbourne*
Attendance: 50,969
Referee: Subkhiddin Mohd Salleh (Malaysia)
Kennedy Goal 11'
Cahill Goal 17'
Bresciano Goal 33' Report 

This despite Australia playing a team ranked 98 in the world-full of nationalised South Americans and Africans.Hardly the sort of thing that should inspire a large turnout but we did anyway .
We had 35,000 travelling supporters in South Africa which is far more than the total of all Qatars final qualifying stage when you take out the fans from Japan,Australia and Bahrain and the migrant workers.
I can't believe the bid is still current-its quite embarrassing


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Indeed, those attendences don't look special, and furthermore world cup qualifying matches don't happen every week and only require one stadium when they do take place. Statistics for their league - the bread and butter of what will surely keep these stadiums alive post-2022 - are not to be found anywhere online. I can only assume they are much lower than those for the national team's important qualifiers, unless some of our Qatari members can tell me differently.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> 98 in the world-full of nationalised South Americans and Africans.Hardly the sort of thing that should inspire a large turnout but we did anyway .
> We had 35,000 travelling supporters in South Africa which is far more than the total of all Qatars final qualifying stage when you take out the fans from Japan,Australia and Bahrain and the migrant workers.
> I can't believe the bid is still current-its quite embarrassing


_X_ you need to watch the match on 14 sep when QSL launch in the presence of FIFA members there will be offical numbers not the one you wrote.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> Indeed, those attendences don't look special, and furthermore world cup qualifying matches don't happen every week and only require one stadium when they do take place. Statistics for their league - the bread and butter of what will surely keep these stadiums alive post-2022 - are not to be found anywhere online. I can only assume they are much lower than those for the national team's important qualifiers, unless some of our Qatari members can tell me differently.


The thing is-Qatar were already bidding for 2022 and this still couldn't get crowds.You'd think if you've never qualified for the World Cup before that the locals would be right behind it,but since 87% of the population are migrant workers living on the bread line maybe its understandable.These people on the whole can't afford to go and secondly don't support Qatar


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> _X_ you need to watch the match on 14 sep when QSL launch in the presence of FIFA members there will be offical numbers not the one you wrote.



Do you think I made that up:lol:

They were official numbers that everyone has access too.
Besides I watched the Australia v Qatar match in Doha and have no reason to disbelieve the numbers at all.The Australians were out chanting the locals easily-why? Because we were the only ones chanting.Of course we had the megaphone trying to artificially create support for Qatar.
That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANNOYING


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^It's free to attend the Soccer in Qatar apparently (Qatar Son 333 said it I think) so the Labourers could go I guess if permission is granted by their sponsor organisation.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Do you think I made that up:lol:
> 
> They were official numbers that everyone has access too.
> Besides I watched the Australia v Qatar match in Doha and have no reason to disbelieve the numbers at all.The Australians were out chanting the locals easily-why? Because we were the only ones chanting.Of course we had the megaphone trying to artificially create support for Qatar.
> That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANNOYING


then watch this

Al-Garraf fans









Al Rayyan fans










Al Sad fans










Al- Wakrah fans











these simples of QSL clubs fans and all what see is Qatari's fans and I wonder if these clubs has these fans how is the national team or when Qatar host important matches or championship.

I remember many Qataris was standing outside of Khalifa Stadium waiting to find tickets to watch England vs Brasil friendly because they allocated a part of tickets to the Brazilian & England fans.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> ^It's free to attend the Soccer in Qatar apparently (Qatar Son 333 said it I think) so the Labourers could go I guess if permission is granted by their sponsor organisation.


And still this:nono:
Truly embarrassing for a country that has such big aspirations


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> And still this:nono:
> Truly embarrassing for a country that has such big aspirations


nothing embarrassing dear when we become 22 millions like your country you will see our country always in the quarter final of the World Cup as Australian saw our national team in 1981 playing the final of the World youth Cup against Germany.

we are proud of our country and our national team who still holding Asia Golden middle and will compete at the 2011 Asian Cup.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> then watch this
> 
> Al-Garraf fans
> 
> ...


If Brazil played England in Australia we would be able to sell 500,000 tickets for the MCG-PROBLEM IS IT ONLY HOLDS 100,000
The very best example is the World Cup Qualifying because its your nation playing.If people don't turn up for that then theres no hope.
I still remember the WCQ v Qatar in Melbourne.The Qatar FA PAID some 500 Chinese students to support them

Unfortunately this is indicative of the whole mentality of the country-that money will fix everything:bash:
Got no home support-make it FREE
Got no away supporters-Buy them
Got no National players-Nationalise them
Won't get people turning up in 2022-Bring them in(at least 100,000 as mentioned earlier in the thread

Astonishing


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> nothing embarrassing dear when we become 22 millions like your country you will see our country always in the quarter final of the World Cup as Australian saw our national team in 1981 playing the final of the World youth Cup against Germany.
> 
> we are proud of our country and our national team who still holding Asia Golden middle and will compete at the 2011 Asian Cup.


Of course you'll always make quarter finals of a World Cup with the incredible nationalising program you have. as you scour Africa for its very best youthhno:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> If Brazil played England in Australia we would be able to sell 500,000 tickets for the MCG-PROBLEM IS IT ONLY HOLDS 100,000
> The very best example is the World Cup Qualifying because its your nation playing.If people don't turn up for that then theres no hope.
> I still remember the WCQ v Qatar in Melbourne.The Qatar FA PAID some 500 Chinese students to support them
> 
> ...


no need paying anyone there was 500 Qataris sent by Qatar Airways and plus many of Saudi & arabs students.

and same if Khalifa stadium can hold more fans it was will be filled easly and of course with no compare between Australia & Qatar.

Australia is 22 million if we compare it with Saudi Arabia ? that mean you will be ashamed ??

I have said before FIFA not compare bids or countries.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Of course you'll always make quarter finals of a World Cup with the incredible nationalising program you have. as you scour Africa for its very best youthhno:


when we reach 22 millions we will stop nationalising program becouse we have Aspire Academy and that time we will have team like Australia has players from all over the world and hatching locally with citizenships and they playing in Europe as your players now.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> when we reach 22 millions we will stop nationalising program becouse we have Aspire Academy and that time we will have team like Australia has players from all over the world and hatching locally with citizenships and they playing in Europe as your players now.


How will you ever get to 22 million?
Your citizens only total 200,000 ,it the foreign workforce that makes up the other 1.4 million.So how do you do that,your birth rate would be in line with everyone else.
If you massively expand your foreign workforce it will get to the point where the nationals are only 1% of the population-thats unrealistic


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> It would though, take significant growth in the Qatari league to even fill the downsized stadiums wouldn't it?
> 
> Not that that's necessarily a problem; the USA were awarded '94 on the understanding they'd _set up_ a professional league, so Qatar is already ahead of past successful bids in that respect.
> 
> I've tried in the past to find this out without success; what is the average attendence for a match in Qatar these days? What kind of crowds do Qatari league matches attract? What are the smallest and biggest crowds etc? I've been unable to find out very much at all about Qatari football aside from the prestige friendlies you host every now and again.


Well I have to be honest and tell you i do not have the numbers, but usually either the matches have some or its 100% full. and its usually the last 10 matches that are full. but we are hoping to change this trend, starting tommorrow !! since tommorrow is the first day for Qatar Stars League and the FIFA inspection will be going on so the first match on 14, 9, 10 is going to be 100% full, it will take place at alsadd stadium, off course we could have chosen another stadium which has a higher capacity (alsadd is around 15K) but what other stadium is a great example of the current cooling technologies !? 

_X_, could you give it a rest already ? the question was clearly about league attendance, since we were talking about the stadiums post 2022. no body mentioned anything about Brazil or whatever. and as you said the same thing apply s for Qatar, if we had a larger stadium we could sell more, but to bad the current largest is only 50K and thats the set number. League support here tends to be higher than National team support.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> ARAB NEWS
> 11 sep 2010
> 
> *Prince Sultan said all the sports, technical and manpower capabilities of the Saudi Arabia and Arab Football Federation would be at the service of Qatar*
> ...


This is really good, a greater boost for the Qatar bid.



A giant soccer ball is seen in front of the main entrance of the Aspire Academy of Sports Excellence and Khalifa Stadium (Aspire zone) in Doha yesterday. FIFA officials will visit Aspire Academy of Sports Excellence and Khalifa Stadium next week, as part of a four-day tour of various sites related to Qatar’s bid to host the 2022 World Cup.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Test time for Qatar’s World Cup Bid*


The QNB headquarters in Doha embellished with soccer motifs for Qatar’s 2022 World Cup Bid.


DOHA: Qatar’s big day has finally arrived as the sports hub of the region is ready to welcome a six-member FIFA inspection team this evening.

Qatar, aiming to become the first ever Arab nation to host the World Cup finals in 2022, is the last stopover of the world soccer body inspectors, who have already made trips to rival bidders Australia, South Korea, Japan and the US.

The FIFA team, which also visited countries bidding for the 2018 World Cup, lands at Doha International Airport around 8.30pm, according to Qatar News Agency (QNA).

The highlight of the three-day FIFA trip will be the inspection of a prototype stadium for five-a-side football match specifically built to impress the team led by Harold Mayne-Nicholls.

The technology on display at the prototype stadium is expected to be tweaked in coming years to ensure it also can be used as a training facility for the participating teams at 2022 World Cup.

The FIFA team will inspect the site tomorrow whereas the international and local media will get a glimpse of the stadium

on Wednesday.

Besides inspecting a number of high profile sports stadiums, the FIFA team will also take notes on Qatar’s growing public transport system and ever expanding hotel industry mentioned in the Bid File that was personally handed over by Qatar 2022 Bid Chairman Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani at FIFA headquarters in May this year.

According to Hassan Al Thawadi, the CEO of Qatar 2022 Bid, the FIFA officials are scheduled to watch the Qatar Stars League (QSL) game between Al Sadd and Al Rayyan tomorrow at Sheikh Jassim Bin Hamad Stadium, the world’s first outdoor air conditioned football facility.

The match starts at 6.30pm and is expected to draw a big crowd.

“We will show the FIFA team why football is the number one sport in this country,” Al Thawadi said. “During the visit, the FIFA officials will see the progress we have made in the last decade and what we plan to do if we win the bid for 2022 World Cup,” he added.

“We know that we are serious bidders. We are very focussed and hence have bid just for 2022 World Cup and not for the edition in 2018. If we win, we have enough time to deliver a World Cup that nobody will forget,” Al Thawadi said confidently.

“This is a World Cup for the entire region, not just for us. We have the wholehearted support of Saudi Arabia and the rest of the nations in the Middle East,” he said. Al Thawadi said Qatar has done its homework to impress FIFA officials. Qatar plans to build brand five news stadiums in Al Khor, Al Shamal, Al Wakra, Al Gharafa and Al Rayyan. All the playing facilities will have second generation cooling systems.

The Qatar 2022 Bid File says fans visiting the country in 2022 will waste little time commuting since distances can easily be covered by car or metro to be built before the World Cup.

The Peninsula


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me if the stadiums are full while the FIFA inspection team are there. If Qatar are willing to pay Chinese students in Melbourne to go to a match in Australia, and fly 500 Qatari's to Melbourne for that match, I would be amazed if they aren't willing to pay Qataris to go to a match in Doha.

Fact is there will never be enough demand in Qatar for so many large stadiums. The migrant workers don't go to the games because they don't have the money and most likely they are not interested, so that leaves a couple of hundred thousand citizens. Even if the games are free they won't turn out because its simply not enough people.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

woozoo said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the stadiums are full while the FIFA inspection team are there. If Qatar are willing to pay Chinese students in Melbourne to go to a match in Australia, and fly 500 Qatari's to Melbourne for that match, I would be amazed if they aren't willing to pay Qataris to go to a match in Doha.
> 
> Fact is there will never be enough demand in Qatar for so many large stadiums. The migrant workers don't go to the games because they don't have the money and most likely they are not interested, so that leaves a couple of hundred thousand citizens. Even if the games are free they won't turn out because its simply not enough people.


No body is being paid anything :weird:, its an important match, even dubbed as El-Clasico, and its a 15K stadium, very easy to fill up.

Dude, go see the last 10 pages of this thread, there is a good enough fan base in Qatar.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Qatar would offer a compact and unique World Cup with around 3.2 billion prime time TV viewers and 2 billion fans in the region who could reach Doha within four hours to watch the matches in 2022.

We will have 2 billion fans in the region by 2022.

Since the people of the Middle East and the Arab world were football-crazy, there would always be a sea of spectators for the matches.

Additionally, hosting a World Cup close to India with a billion-plus population will also ensure huge spectator support to tournament.

Incidentally, the Indian team will be here to play in the Asian Cup next year.

We have certain advantages that no other countries in the race have, like flights connectivity and time taken for journey from other countries as Qatar is in the heart of the Middle East.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> _X_, could you give it a rest already ? the question was clearly about league attendance, since we were talking about the stadiums post 2022. no body mentioned anything about Brazil or whatever. and as you said the same thing apply s for Qatar, if we had a larger stadium we could sell more, but to bad the current largest is only 50K and thats the set number. League support here tends to be higher than National team support.


If thats the case then WHY are Qatar bidding for a competition with National teams? Why not bid for something far smaller with clubs involved
I at least attempted to answer the question with some facts-startling and painful as it may be to you guys
At this point they are the only (even though rounded off and over inflated) crowd sizes given.
Qatar must pull the lowest national team crowds of any World Cup bidder in history-by a huge margin.
Must be at least 130 National teams with higher crowds than Qatar for WCQ'shno:
I'll find out for you guys exactly so that we can gauge your countries support over a period of time compared to the rest of the other bidders


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> If thats the case then WHY are Qatar bidding for a competition with National teams? Why not bid for something far smaller with clubs involved
> I at least attempted to answer the question with some facts-startling and painful as it may be to you guys
> At this point they are the only (even though rounded off and over inflated) crowd sizes given.
> Qatar must pull the lowest national team crowds of any World Cup bidder in history-by a huge margin.
> ...


Because its the most wanted event in the world maybe ? Its great enough for a country to "host" the event, just like South Africa 2010. Lets not forget that the region Would support Qatar, just as all African's supported Ghana during the 2010 World Cup. So having a football-crazed neighbor (Saudi Arabia) is good.

Again, there is a HUGE difference between WCQ's and the actual WC. If Qatar does get 2022 rest assure everyone will back the National team, including the foreigners. we have 12 years to develop our National team to our likes. Qatar is hosting the AFC Asian Cup 2011, that would be a good example of National team support.

The FIFA 2022 WC would be the final step in securing Qatar's permanent position as the Middle-east and event one of the World's sports capital. Future events should be the FIFA Club WC and even the FIFA Womens World Cup. These were the FIFA events, other sport events would be the 2020/24 Doha Olympics and such.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Qatar would offer a *compact *and unique World Cup with around 3.2 billion prime time TV viewers and 2 billion fans in the region who could reach Doha within four hours to watch the matches in 2022.
> 
> We will have 2 billion fans in the region by 2022.
> 
> ...


There is such a thing as too compact and Qatar is it. Going to South Africa, it was cool to experience the differences of Johannesburg, Cape Town, Durban, Pretoria, etc. Why would I want to experience just one city? In Qatar's case, compact is a nice way of saying that we have nothing else.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Doha will never be a sporting capital, it's just too hot. That's not a dig, that's a fact.

The worlds sporting capital, Melbourne is succesful due to the fact you have extreme heat prefect for surf and becach, cold good for the winter sports and then perfect whether in between summer & winter. If Doha had these then I would agree it could be a sporting capital of the world but, it doesn't.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> No body is being paid anything :weird:, its an important match, even dubbed as El-Clasico, and its a 15K stadium, very easy to fill up.
> 
> Dude, go see the last 10 pages of this thread, there is a good enough fan base in Qatar.


I have gone through some of the pages, and the only thing that sticks out about football attendance in Qatar is the poor crowds at world cup qualifiers. If you have reliable statistics about attendance of a regular domestic football competition, then I would love to see them. Until then I can only assume that crowds are so poor, that reliable statistics do not exist, or are not released to the public. The fact that Al-Arabi, apparently the most popular football club in Qatar, play in a stadium with a capacity of 18,000 leads me to believe that any stadium larger than that is overkill.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

_X_ said:


> How will you ever get to 22 million?
> Your citizens only total 200,000 ,it the foreign workforce that makes up the other 1.4 million.So how do you do that,your birth rate would be in line with everyone else.
> If you massively expand your foreign workforce it will get to the point where the nationals are only 1% of the population-thats unrealistic


our citizens is 600,000


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

qatarson said:


> our citizens is 600,000


Mate, we went through the citizen numbers in great depth only a couple of pages ago. We all know that you don't have 600 000 citizens. The most generous sources put figures around 340 000.



qatarson said:


> Australia is 22 million if we compare it with Saudi Arabia ? that mean you will be ashamed ??


Ashamed?
Their seems to be a miss conception that because the likes of Australia and the USA have competent alternative Football codes that our Soccer following is somehow lacking. Australia has fantastic attendance averages for Internationals (some of the highest averages in the world), the local league attendance is on par with the bulk of other league bar the elite European ones. Should I remind you that Australia is the number one ranked team in the AFC and better than Saudi Arabia.



qatarson said:


> nothing embarrassing dear *when we become 22 millions like your country* you will see our country always in the quarter final of the World Cup as Australian saw our national team in 1981 playing the final of the World youth Cup against Germany.


In what world is it environmentally sustainable and sensible for Qatar to have 22 million people. Thats a Megacity filling similar area to greater Sydney in the middle of the Desert far away from any consistant and ecofriendly water source. Oh and Australia isn't static, we will not remain at 22 million.



Qatar Son 333 said:


> ]If Qatar does get 2022 rest assure *everyone will back the National team, including the foreigners*.


Why would the foreigners back Qatar and not their own Nations? 
As I've said before, they are as loyal as their next pay check.
Qatar Son 333 if you lived and worked in Australia, do you really believe that Australians would expect you to support Australia over Qatar if you were only on a Working visa and it was clear you weren't interested in naturalising.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ryebreadraz said:


> Going to South Africa, it was cool to experience the differences of Johannesburg, Cape Town, Durban, Pretoria, etc. Why would I want to experience just one city?


you will experience unique pleasure in qatar cities (Doha, AL Khor, Wakrah, Al Shamal, Mesaed, Dukhan) etc...

starting from stadiums where our fans using Qatari Durms as in picture









Doha city









Islamic Museum









Aqua Park









Six Flags (2012)









Wakrah city









Sealine (south mesaed city)
































































The Pearl Island




























the pearl - Qanat Quartier


















Lusail city



















Lusail entertainment city










Lusail circuit









there many cities & places fans can visit in Qatar.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

qatarson said:


> you will experience unique pleasure in qatar cities (Doha, AL Khor, Wakrah, Al Shamal, Mesaed, Dukhan) etc...


And a quick search tells me Al Khor is building their first shopping mall while touting such facilities as a driving school and an air field. That doesn't have me thinking that it will be a ton of fun.

The last time they took population numbers, Al Wakrah didn't even have enough people to fill a World Cup stadium if every person in the city attended, Al Shamal is even smaller and the rest of the cities are either similarly small or basically a Doha suburb. Qatar is made up of Doha and small outposts. I would love you to prove me wrong and show me how many great things and places there are in Qatar, but you either post three pictures of the same thing to make it look like there's more to do than there ism claim numbers that aren't substantiated anywhere or talk about how popular things are when the numbers say otherwise. 

Qatar is a very nice looking place and I'm sure a lot of people are very happy living there, as they should be, but it's no place for a World Cup and in all these pages, you haven't convinced anyone. There is nobody who lives outside of Qatar who has stepped forward and said that this looks to be the best bid. In fact, there are few people outside of Qatar who has stepped forward to say it's an attractive bid, let alone the best one and don't use FIFA officials or other political figures as proof because we all know they're in someones pocket.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ryebreadraz said:


> And a quick search tells me Al Khor is building their first shopping mall while touting such facilities as a driving school and an air field. That doesn't have me thinking that it will be a ton of fun.
> 
> The last time they took population numbers, Al Wakrah didn't even have enough people to fill a World Cup stadium if every person in the city attended, Al Shamal is even smaller and the rest of the cities are either similarly small or basically a Doha suburb. Qatar is made up of Doha and small outposts. I would love you to prove me wrong and show me how many great things and places there are in Qatar, but you either post three pictures of the same thing to make it look like there's more to do than there ism claim numbers that aren't substantiated anywhere or talk about how popular things are when the numbers say otherwise.
> 
> Qatar is a very nice looking place and I'm sure a lot of people are very happy living there, as they should be, but it's no place for a World Cup and in all these pages, you haven't convinced anyone. There is nobody who lives outside of Qatar who has stepped forward and said that this looks to be the best bid. In fact, there are few people outside of Qatar who has stepped forward to say it's an attractive bid, let alone the best one and don't use FIFA officials or other political figures as proof because we all know they're in someones pocket.


not allowed to Qataris filling the stadiums 100% by their population (3.5 millions 2022) we should sell the tickets online for International fans and in retail stores in all neighboring countries and when I say neighboring countries that mean not Gulf countries only we should cover middle east include Israel & Egypt.

Also if you think that the World Cup is not fun in Qatar there was also many who believe that the World Cup is not fun in many countries that was held by that is called personal view as there millions of people in middle east & around the world they want to watch the world cup in Qatar while enjoy their stay there.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

quick search as you did on facebook the most visited site in the world to see people opinion around world.

USA









Australia









Qatar









we appreciate these people support which will lead us to offer something special.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

are we seriously bringing up facebook pages?

we have pages with 1,000,000+ for "people who think ABC team sucks"

most people I know with 100+ FB friends don't know any of them, they just keep accepting friend invites


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

T74 said:


> are we seriously bringing up facebook pages?
> 
> we have pages with 1,000,000+ for "people who think ABC team sucks"
> 
> most people I know with 100+ FB friends don't know any of them, they just keep accepting friend invites


yes since Australia wrote on it is offical facebook page (Help bring WC to Australia).

we are feel the world support everywhere in facebook in Media, newspapers and countries official statements and this is very good for our bid.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

I agree with qatarson the WC host is made up by who has the most fans on facebook, but I'm also Sepp Blatter's friend and he told me Australia are awesome... hno:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> I agree with qatarson the WC host is made up by who has the most fans on facebook, but I'm also Sepp Blatter's friend and he told me Australia are awesome... hno:


I dont know where is the german octopus now or of course they asked him if that true or not


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

qatarson said:


> yes since Australia wrote on it is offical facebook page (Help bring WC to Australia).
> 
> we are feel the world support everywhere in facebook in Media, newspapers and countries official statements and this is very good for our bid.



all of them are fluff pure and simple (yes - including ours)

they get stuffed by people with multiple accounts, and those who just reply "Like" to everything

I cannot believe you take this as a true indicator of popularity

You do know someone had a page promising to name their kid "Megatron" if they job 1 million people to sign up? That is the mentality of FB pages. A bit of fun, a crack, but nothing people should take seriously

Unlike Paul the Octopus, he is the guru :banana:


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

T74 said:


> all of them are fluff pure and simple (yes - including ours)
> 
> they get stuffed by people with multiple accounts, and those who just reply "Like" to everything
> 
> ...


sure these just polls, as i said before and i repeat, choosen hosting countries would not resolve by comparing bids. every bid have features and the voting will be resolved between FIFA members.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is an interesting point of view about Qatar's bid which differs "a bit"  from the Qatari propaganda relayed in this thread (This article was written by an Australian who seems to know well the Gulf region and published on the Australian sports opinion website ROAR) :



> *Why Qatar has no chance of hosting the World Cup*
> 
> Of all the countries in the world that would consider themselves as being capable of hosting a World Cup, I would put Qatar close to the bottom of the list I would want to see hold it.
> 
> ...


(theroar.com.au, July 2010)


IMO all this summarizes quite perfectly (with a certain sense of humor :yes what many SSC members have already wrote here, and what many many people/football fans (outside middle-east) think about the Qatar's bid !!


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> The writer has no clue, which is quite understandable, originating from a country with an insignificant football history, no football nature, zero league attendance, etc.
> 
> One of the excitements of visiting a World Cup, been there done that, or any other big global sporting event for that matter, is the travelling aspect. It's a brilliant venture to get acquainted with a country.
> 
> Doha is fit for a one-day city tour only. Qatar can offer what they want; it will simply not attract travelling support in numbers with the prospect of being kept hostage in a dull suburb. It would also spark hooliganism with supporters being confined to one spot only, succumbing to the boring conditions.



*you allegation the debate here*

Adequacy is clear from a long time you and some other guys run against qatar to candidate and not against (the bid file)

so for that reason dont debate with us. beacuse you guys against Qatar to candidate for the world cup.

and we are here only to debate Qatar bid not to collect objections to Qatar right becouse we dont care about this and any objection should be sent to the members of FIFA whos in Qatar now.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

qatarson said:


> Adequacy is clear from a long time you and some other guys run against qatar to candidate and not against (the bid file)
> 
> so for that reason dont debate with us. beacuse you guys against Qatar to candidate for the world cup.
> 
> and we are here only to debate Qatar bid not to collect objections to Qatar right becouse we dont care about this and any objection should be sent to the members of FIFA whos in Qatar now.


Well, I'm an independent individual with a great passion for football and I'm not here to advocate a bid but to judge it from a connaisseur's point of view. I don't think you're in the position to dictate me how to approach or glorify Qatar's bid. 

I present my verdict and objections in style and with dignity; and certainly do not call mother's members bitches, boy.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Well, I'm an independent individual with a great passion for football and I'm not here to advocate a bid but to judge it from a connaisseur's point of view. I don't think you're in the position to dictate me how to approach or glorify Qatar's bid.
> 
> I present my verdict and objections in style and with dignity; and certainly do not call mother's members bitches, boy.


your multi objections sent it to fifa and stop troll the topic there is a poll topic for voting and we here only debate the bid.


----------



## GermanGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have such a great passion for football, why not discover new frontiers? Why not seek the greater idea behind the Sport and its origins? Why not dream of achieving something together? What does it really mean to give it to Japan, Australia, or the U.S? And what could change by giving it to Qatar? I would like to see this amazing event unfold it power to unite. Shouldn’t a bid contain more than sightseeing? Qatar is like the belly button of the world. It allows short trips to a wide variety of other countries. Such things can all be provided, but when do you get a chance to make history. For the Game! For the World!


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

qatarson said:


> *you allegation the debate here*
> 
> Adequacy is clear from a long time you and some other guys run against qatar to candidate and not against (the bid file)
> 
> ...


BSD multi?


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

GermanGuy said:


> If you have such a great passion for football, why not discover new frontiers? Why not seek the greater idea behind the Sport and its origins? Why not dream of achieving something together? What does it really mean to give it to Japan, Australia, or the U.S? And what could change by giving it to Qatar? I would like to see this amazing event unfold it power to unite. Shouldn’t a bid contain more than sightseeing? Qatar is like the belly button of the world. It allows short trips to a wide variety of other countries. Such things can all be provided, but when do you get a chance to make history. For the Game! For the World!


Yes, it should contain more than sightseeing, but that's not to say it should have no sightseeing - people need something to do between games, and hiding in their air-conditioned motel rooms isnt going to cut it. And I havent seen anything in this thread (or in other media) to convince me that Qatar can do a better job of delivering the rest than any other bid. They havent even shown us half their stadiums yet.

But just how does the 'greater idea behind the sport and its origins' translate to giving the world cup to qatar? The only reason I can see that the bid is still breathing is oil money and political support from arab-friendly nations. If this bid wins on that basis alone, it would be a sad day for the sport, don't you think?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> All bids have potential problems and challenges, but Qatar's are not, as far as I can see, surmountable. _There's_ the difference.
> 
> Your problems - the size of your country, its small population, its geography, its climate, are not going to go away and leave Qatar with a much compromised bid plan compared with its rivals and compared with every past world cup. Our problems, on the other hand, are very fixable and are normal problems a potential world cup host faces.
> 
> I think by "flooding" you mean "rain" by the way. It hardly ever floods in London, but it is quite often raining. :lol:


Correct Rob,but as I see it,the inability to technically comply with the basic hosting criteria is the killer blow.Its not an Olympic bid.
Forget the average 53degrees(I was astounded when I saw that fact the other day)or the daylife, nightlife issues for travellers it is simply ILLEGAL to attend 2 games in 1 day or more than 7 in total.Why you ask?Its FIFA regulation because these 64 matches are just too precious to devalue it to the point where the same 150,000 people see 15 matches each.These matches are usually almost impossible to get a TST to let alone a swag of other tickets.This is because the demand always outstrips supply.

Not only this-thousands and thousands turn up at fan fests.Was in Nurnburg in '06 where 80,000 English came over for the day to go to the fan fest.That type WILL NOT go to Qatar
Australia will definitely be aiming to have more foreigners at the fan fests that at the stadiums,thats the way World Cups are going.Germany had 18 million at fan fests,South Africa had fan fests everywhere.I passed 3 large ones on the foreshore walking to the stadium in Durban.
Brazil is ideally suited to fan fests as are all the bidders for 2018 where the theme will continue to expand.
A good livesite experience is almost as good as being at the match.Qatar can't offer this like everyone else.

Just face up to it-you are by population the 148th country,but if you count the locals only-who are the only ones that would be enjoying the World Cup (as the poor migrants who would need to continue to work) it takes it to 179th if you go off United Nations figures
I still can't believe Qatar is bidding by itself for this absolutely massive event


----------



## mj12 (Sep 11, 2010)

بنفوز يعني بنفوز :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

mj12 said:


> بنفوز يعني بنفوز :cheers:


+1 !!!! :banana:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

As before, the nature of the event is not suited to a country like Qatar. This is unrelated to whether Qatar can successfully host suitable international events, which it has already proven.

Monaco hosts major sports events but is unlikely to be suitable to host an event of the nature of the Olympic Games, where as Doha would be suitable for an event of this nature.

In no way are the abilities or abilities of Qatar in question to stage major events.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> I still can't believe Qatar is bidding by itself for this absolutely massive event


You DONT have to believe, nobody is forcing you to believe, and you DONT HAVE to be visiting and discussing in this thread either. It is, after all, your choice. Isn't it ?


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> You DONT have to believe, nobody is forcing you to believe, and you DONT HAVE to be visiting and discussing in this thread either. It is, after all, your choice. Isn't it ?


And it would probably be the choice of many foreign visitors NOT to come to Qatar in 2022. 

So, like the Opening Ceremony of the Asian Games in Doha 2006, you had to use a couple of thousand immigrant Yemenis, Pakistanis, Syrians...just to hold those torches to spell "Peace Be Upon You." I guess you would have to import another 85,000 or so 'guest workers' just to fill the stands--and why BOTHER checking their credentials? You need the bodies there quickly.

Or not unless Qatar can pay for a software program that will make the empty stadia look full on TV screens across the world. Hey...there's an idea!!


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

GermanGuy said:


> If you have such a great passion for football, why not discover new frontiers?


That's exactly what I am doing; after having completed visits to all 92 English and Welsh football league grounds on a matchday, now meticulously documenting the football grounds of Egypt is just one of my current new projects. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106601



GermanGuy said:


> If you have such a great passion for football, why not discover new frontiers?


 The pixel-sized Qatar bid doesn't fit this bill; the town of Doha and its suburbs represents limits and frontiers in the true sense of the word.




GermanyGuy said:


> Why not seek the greater idea behind the sport and its origins?


 Please visit my magnum opus at 

http://thebeautifulhistory.wordpress.com/




GermanyGuy said:


> Why not dream of achieving something together?


 That's exactly what I've proposed to the composers; a joint-bid , but they wouldn't listen. Qatari vanity alert.

Where ever the World Cup is staged, football should come home. Not in Qatar though with zero perception. 

Why do you think Belgium doesn't bid for the World Cup of Camel Racing?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> As before, the nature of the event is not suited to a country like Qatar. This is unrelated to whether Qatar can successfully host suitable international events, which it has already proven.
> 
> Monaco hosts major sports events but is unlikely to be suitable to host an event of the nature of the Olympic Games, where as Doha would be suitable for an event of this nature.
> 
> In no way are the abilities or abilities of Qatar in question to stage major events.


I would never question Qatar's enhanced managerial or organization level; or their Doha town's capability of constructing highly-advanced state-of-the-art modular football venues; neither would I argue Qatar's ability to create climate-controlled go-areas. Cosmetic sophistication.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> As before, the nature of the event is not suited to a country like Qatar. This is unrelated to whether Qatar can successfully host suitable international events, which it has already proven.
> 
> Monaco hosts major sports events but is unlikely to be suitable to host an event of the nature of the Olympic Games, where as Doha would be suitable for an event of this nature.
> 
> In no way are the abilities or abilities of Qatar in question to stage major events.


is this will change any thing to our goal !


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

qatarson said:


> is this will change any thing to our goal !


It needs to change before a bid:bash:
Doha can never adequately host this absolutely massive event by itself-no way.This is not the Olympics,its far bigger
The main reason the Doha bid still survives is because Blatter has done a deal with Bin Hamman to allow him another term.That deal includes the opportunity for the inspection team to do an inspection and report and his vote if Doha make it to that point
Blatter cannot and will not impose on the other UEFA exco because the terms of his deal are simply regarding him.
It will not be his fault when the technical committee outline Doha's numerous deficiencies,thereby his deal will survive
I believe he would prefer the event in the USA although he would still follow his existing modus operandi by choosing the Asia Pacific bid


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar banking on compact programme*



Qatar Bid officials are quietly confident their compact World Cup programme will beat rival nations in the race to host the World Cup in 2022.
Bid Committee Chairman Sheikh Mohamed bin Hamad al-Thani said Qatar will fulfil all FIFA requirements on infrastructure, ranging from competition venues to accommodation and transport.
“Qatar will offer a compact World Cup with custom-built stadiums, cooled by state-of-the-art technology, in close proximity of each other,” said Sheikh Mohamed. “Our stadiums will not be more than one hour apart from each other and that would enable fans to watch more than one match on a single day.”

Qatar’s ambitious plan, Bid officials guarantee, will go beyond just the purpose of impressing the FIFA inspection team which arrived in Doha yesterday morning. And the country’s sports infrastructure will not have an adverse effect on the environment, communications director Nasser al-Khater said.
* “If selected, Qatar 2022 will be the first completely carbon-neutral World Cup in history,”* said al-Khater.

*Qatar has allocated $4bn for 12 stadiums – all equipped with eco-friendly cooling system – to be used for the World Cup. Besides expanding three existing stadiums, Qatar plans to build nine new stadiums. Three of them will be of permanent nature, while five will be partly modular and one fully modular.*

‘’This is part of Qatar’s Master Plan which will go forward, irrespective of the outcome of the bid,’’ he said.
Qatar’s strategic location in the Middle East will be another factor that would allow more fans to watch the World Cup.
“Qatar is right in the middle of the Middle East. Doha is fast developing into a major travel hub, which is well connected to cities in the neighbouring countries in the Gulf and beyond,” explained al-Khater, referring to the New Doha International Airport which is expected to be ready by next year. The airport will have a capacity to handle 50mn passengers a year.
He also assured the world that there would be adequate affordable accommodation options for travelling fans. “We do have affordable accommodations besides four- and five-star hotels,” he said.
Qatar’s hospitality industry currently offers around 50,000 rooms, while FIFA’s requirement is 60,000 rooms for a host country. “We will have rooms in excess of 90,000 by 2022. So there will be more affordable accommodations for travelling fans.”

Asked about safety issues, he said a long list of elite sporting events that Qatar have hosted over the years is proof that it is one of the safest places on earth.
Having successfully hosted FIFA Youth World Cup in 1995, the AFC Asian Cup in 1988, the Asian Games in 2006, Qatar also holds top-class events in tennis, gold and athletics. Qatar is also the host of the AFC Asian Cup next year.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Where are the renders for the 6 other stadiums?

This oncebittentwice guy is a clown, and he wants Egypt to host a world cup without cooling technology. lol


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar confident about honest World Cup bid*

Qatar 2022 bid chairman Sheikh Mohamed bin Hamad al-Thani struck a confident note yesterday when he said the country’s “honest” attempt to bring the World Cup to the Middle East for the first time would not go in vain.
He was speaking as a six-member FIFA delegation landed in Doha yesterday to inspect Qatar’s facilities to host the mega event in 12 years’ time.
“We have been honest about our bid, honest about our stadiums, honest about the fact we will have no white elephants,” Sheikh Mohamed said
“We are being realistic about the need to meet FIFA’s requirements for the World Cup and also the Confederations Cup in 2021. We will show the world that Qatar is the best partner FIFA can have.” 

The FIFA delegation is headed by Chilean Football Federation president Harold Mayne-Nicholls and includes 2010 World Cup local organising committee chairman Danny Jordaan, FIFA head of event management Jürgen Müller, media officer Wolfgang Eichler, FIFA marketing executive David Fowler and FIFA administrative executive Ryan Ravens.

Qatar is competing with Australia, Japan, South Korea and the US for the 2022 tournament. FIFA has already completed inspection visits to eight other bidding candidates and will decide the winning bids for both 2018 and 2022 World Cups on December 2.

Talking about Qatar’s stadium cooling technology, Sheikh Mohamed said:
“We have been honest about it. It is zero carbon and a test run in Al Sadd stadium has already proved that the technology does work. We can cool stadiums and we are now proving we can do it in an environmentally-friendly way."
“We will tackle it (the heat) head on and will be very successful.”
Mayne-Nicholls said he was touched by the warm reception upon the delegation’s arrival in Doha and promised a very objective report.
“For us, these couple of hours have been wonderful,” he said. “We’ll be trying to gather as much information as possible. A report will be prepared in a very objective way.
“And we’ll make sure the FIFA executive committee has every information on hand to take the final decision.” 
The FIFA inspectors had a feel of the stadium cooling system when they were shown a prototype of a climate-controlled stadium, where cool air is pumped using second generation technology.

They completed the first day’s work by witnessing the Qatar Stars League match between Al Sadd and Al Rayyan at Al Sadd Stadium.

Today, the FIFA team will see presentations on Qatar’s infrastructure and development plans, including new public transportation networks that will help the country host the most compact World Cup in history.

The team will complete its tour tomorrow by attending a detailed presentation of eco-friendly stadiums that Qatar proposes to use for the tournament.
The FIFA inspectors will be taken to see the Khalifa Sports City which includes the Aspire Centre for Sports Excellence and Aspetar. They are also scheduled to visit Qatar’s Musuem of Islamic Arts.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Trelawny said:


> Where are the renders for the 6 other stadiums?
> 
> This oncebittentwice guy is a clown, and he wants Egypt to host a world cup without cooling technology. lol


The details will be reveals to the FIFA inspectors on Friday, lets hope the media will get access to it :cheers:.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*14, 9, 2010. FIFA Inspection.*


General view of a showcase stadium is seen during the FIFA Inspection Visit for the Qatar 2022 World Cup Bid in Doha September 14, 2010


General view of the showcase stadium is seen during the FIFA Inspection Visit for the Qatar 2022 World Cup Bid in Doha September 14, 2010.


Ambassadors to Qatar's 2022 World Cup bid, Serbian football coach Bora Milutinovic (L) and Argentine's former forward Gabriel Batistuta (R), are pictured at a football stadium during a tour by FIFA inspectors in Doha on September 14, 2010.


Qatar's 2022 World Cup bid chairman Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani (5th L) and chief FIFA inspector Harold Mayne-Nicholls (6th L) pose for a picture with other officials during a tour at a football stadium in Doha on September 14, 2010. Mayne-Nicholls is on a three-day trip Doha to inspect Qatar's qualifications for their 2022 World Cup bid. 


DOHA, QATAR - SEPTEMBER 14: Qatar 2022 Chairman Sheikh Mohammed bin Khalifa Al Thani, Chief FIFA inspector Harold Mayne-Nicholls and Wolfgang Eichler discuss Qatar's zero carbon, solar powered cooling technology for open-air stadiums during the FIFA 2022 World Cup bid inspection tour on September 14, 2010 in Doha, Qatar.


Qatar 2022 World Cup bid chairman Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani (L) shakes hands with chief FIFA inspector Harold Mayne-Nicholls during a press conference in Doha on September 14, 2010.


FIFA inspectors tour a stadium on the first day of their Qatar's 2022 World Cup bid inspection trip in Doha on September 14, 2010. 


Qatar 2022 FIFA World Cup bid team unveil zero carbon, solar powered cooling technology for open-air stadiums to FIFA inspectors during the FIFA 2022 World Cup bid inspection tour on September 14, 2010 in Doha, Qatar.


Qatar 2022 FIFA World Cup bid team unveil zero carbon, solar powered cooling technology for open-air stadiums to FIFA inspectors during the FIFA 2022 World Cup bid inspection tour on September 14, 2010 in Doha, Qatar.


Qatar 2022 FIFA World Cup bid team unveil zero carbon, solar powered cooling technology for open-air stadiums to FIFA inspectors during the FIFA 2022 World Cup bid inspection tour on September 14, 2010 in Doha, Qatar.




Television screens display the temperature of the stadium during Alrayan vs Alsadd match at the Alsadd Stadium, proving that the cooling technologies are a success at the first outdoor air conditioned stadium in the world. Nobody would have thought a match could be played outdoor in Qatar's summer at 19 degrees Celsius.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Had Qatar's cooling technology been used on a 70,000 capacity stadium before? I wonder how they account for the extra heat that so many people would create and how the technology would work in such a big space. It's one thing to say it can be done because computers say it can work, but doing it a whole other thing.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ryebreadraz said:


> Had Qatar's cooling technology been used on a 70,000 capacity stadium before? I wonder how they account for the extra heat that so many people would create and how the technology would work in such a big space. It's one thing to say it can be done because computers say it can work, but doing it a whole other thing.


Well they did it in a 15-20K seat stadium, and its the first outdoor air-conditioned stadium in the world. this is from the stadium last night:



Qatar Son 333 said:


> Television screens display the temperature of the stadium during Alrayan vs Alsadd match at the Alsadd Stadium, proving that the cooling technologies are a success at the first outdoor air conditioned stadium in the world. Nobody would have thought a match could be played outdoor in Qatar's summer at 19 degrees Celsius.


This is the stadium:



The pictures above however were for the second-generation technology which is carbon neutral and uses solar power, the same will be used in all the 12 stadiums for this bid.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Considering the cooling technology is instrumental and the bid cannot go forth without it, I'm not sure how confident I am in it being an unknown quantity. Doing it for 15,000 is one thing, but will it work for a stadium that is 500% bigger? With it so vital, if I were FIFA, I'd want it proven to me that it can work before I even considering giving something as big as a World Cup.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

zzzzz change the channel please...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ryebreadraz said:


> Considering the cooling technology is instrumental and the bid cannot go forth without it, I'm not sure how confident I am in it being an unknown quantity. Doing it for 15,000 is one thing, but will it work for a stadium that is 500% bigger? With it so vital, if I were FIFA, I'd want it proven to me that it can work before I even considering giving something as big as a World Cup.


The point is that it works, end of story. The fact that the temperature achieved was 19 (which was 8 degrees lower than the expected 27 degrees) is remarkable !! :applause: 

not to mention having it being implemented at a 15-20K stadium at a real match with good attendance in addition to the FIFA inspectors being present at the match. 

The difference however is that the technology they witnessed at the prototype "showcase stadium" is carbon neutral, using solar power. now the technology is being tweaked and developed to be used in wider more open areas such as fanfests/zones and training pitches. If it works, this wouldn't just serve the world cup, but the country as a whole, more outdoor areas will be air-conditioned and more people will be encouraged to go out.




Will737 said:


> zzzzz change the channel please...


Why are you even here and commenting then ? hno: besides, your not contributing to this thread either.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ It works at a 15k venue, but there's a big difference between 15k and 75-80k. Can you guarantee that it will work in such a large venue? Of course not. You can't guarantee it until it has been proven. Qatar would be well off to help install this technology at another large stadium, even if it's not in Qatar. Prove it can work in such a large venue if it's going to be instrumental to an entire bid because without it, there is no bid.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar raises 2022 temperature by playing it cool*


A cool 19'C inside the Al Sadd stadium while 39'C outside.

DOHA, September 14, 2010 - Outside the humid evening temperature had not dipped very far below 40degC. Yet the players of Al Sadd and Al Rayyan ran, chased, bustled and hustled through their Stars League clash as if immune to the dangers of dehydration.

The wingbacks raced forward optimistically in support of every attack, the strikers pursued lost causes relentlessly and the goalkeepers bounced and pounced around their areas as if it were a World Cup tie.

That they could all do so owed everything to the technological breakthrough which, little but rich Qatar hopes, will persuade FIFA to award them host rights – against all the traditional odds – to the World Cup finals in 2022.

Unobtrusive, around the flanking pitch walls of the Al Sadd Stadium, ran a decorative ring of small black spheres. But these were not design features but key features of a system which cools the air temperature for players and fans.

This is the future and, as the busy players of Al Sadd and Al Rayyan demonstrated to their fans and officials – as well as to this writer and more than 100 other members of the international media – it works.

Al Sadd was always an appropriate club to invest in the initial system. This is the so-called “Real Madrid of the Gulf,” the richest club in Qatar and most successful with more than 300 cups glistening, glinting and gleaming on the trophy room shelves inside the stadium.

But the power of tomorrow stands 100 metres away outside the stadium walls. This is a power plant which drives 6,000 tonnes of refrigeration from chilled water through an underground pipeline to the stadium and out through the 150 vents which fringe the pitch and are replicated beneath every seat around the ground to keep the stands as cool as the pitch.

As the teams sheet noted, temperature at pitch level was a mere 19deg - low enough to keep any gloved Nordic midfielder happy.

This is believed to be the first such system in the world and was installed and started up just over a year ago at a cost of around $20m. Already researchers have developed refinements which will ensure, say the Qataris, that by 2022 the system can be carbon-zero.

For Qatar’s World Cup bid team, this is progress with a double legacy benefit which should appeal to FIFA. Not only can they provide cool temperatures for players and fans at matches, at training and in the fan parks but it can be exported to countries – largely in the developing world – confronting similar challenges.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*A 110-storey-high Doha Convention Centre would be Fifa headquarters for the Qatar 2022 World Cup *

Some images of the project.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Qatar 2022 World Cup Bid Showcases High-tech Transport Plans*

(WFI) FIFA inspectors today heard about Qatar 2022's plans for a high-speed rail and metro system as part of its ambitious bid proposals to bring the World Cup to the Middle East for the first time.

On its second day in the Gulf state, the FIFA delegation led by Harold Mayne-Nicholls visited Qatari Diar, the real estate arm of the Qatar Investment Authority, to view presentations on Qatar’s development plans for the capital city of Doha. 

These included details of the state-of-the art high-speed rail and metro system to be completed before 2022.

"All transportation networks will use environmentally-friendly technology and will allow Qatar to host the most compact World Cup in history, with no more than an hour travel time between stadiums, hotels and other facilities," a Qatar bid statement said.

FIFA delegates were also briefed on the new Doha International Airport and its capacity to handle thousands of football fans visiting for a World Cup. The airport opens in 2012.

A visit to Qatar's National Command Centre then took place for a briefing on the Gulf kingdom's safety and security plans for the 2022 tournament.

Also included in the programme were meetings with H.E. Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser al Thani, Minister of State for Internal Affairs, and HE Sheikh Abdulrahman Bin Khalifa Al Thani, Minister of Municipality and Urban Planning.

The day concluded with visits to Education City, the site of Qatar’s large-scale investment in higher education and research, and the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development. The FIFA team was also taken on a tour of the Museum of Islamic Art, billed as one of the finest facilities for cultural artifacts and heritage in the Middle East.

Qatar 2022 communications director Nasser Al Khater said the variety of visits and meetings with senior ministerial leaders showed the breadth of official government support for Qatar’s bid. 

“From the start, our bid has had the full backing and support of the country’s government at the highest levels," he said.

"We hope that these visits will show that all elements of the country’s leadership and citizenry are firmly united behind this historic bid, and all have made substantial preparations in their particular areas of expertise to ensure a smoothly-run World Cup which leaves a significant local, regional and international legacy.”

Yesterday, FIFA's six-man evaluation team got to see Qatar's much-hyped "environmentally-friendly cooling technologies" in action at a prototype stadium before taking in a Qatar Stars League match between Al Rayyan and Al Sadd at Al Sadd Stadium where similar cooling technology is used.

_The FIFA inspection wraps up on Thursday, following a presentation on Qatar’s ambitious stadium development and design plans at the Aspire Academy for Sports Excellence.

Inspectors and bid Officials will then take a helicopter tour of the area. A final presentation of Qatar’s vision for the World Cup will follow._

Closing statements by Mayne-Nicholls and Qatar 2022 bid leaders will then be made to accredited media at the Four Seasons Hotel in Doha.

Qatar 2022 bid officials, including chairman H.E. Sheikh Mohammed bin Hamad al Thani, will give their assessment of the FIFA visit in a separate press conference.

INSIDER is attending this week's media tour as a guest of the Qatar 2022 bid committee which paid for the trip.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

They lose a lot of credibility being on a trip that the bid committee paid for. Makes it difficult to trust anything that they say. Not that their lying or overstating things, but I'd want confirmation from a different media source on pretty much anything bid related now.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


>


Temperature matching average attendance for regular Qatar League games. Oh the irony of Carrier Obsession. Thank you for sharing though.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

the number of bodies does effect AC's performance

I live near one of the biggest shopping malls in Australia, and during summer the AC is always nice and cool

that is until the sales are on and the temp really cranks up - when the numbers in there are at bursting point, all the body temp starts pushing the AC to the limit

used to see this in movie theatres in summer too. you would be sweating when there was 500 in a fully booked session, but when the people leave 5 minutes later you need a jacket its that cold

not saying the tech won't work, just that the size of the attendance will effect things IMO


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

T74 said:


> the number of bodies does effect AC's performance
> 
> I live near one of the biggest shopping malls in Australia, and during summer the AC is always nice and cool
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Number of people and square footage/space it needs to cool would definitely affect things. I'm not saying it won't work either, but I'd like to see it proven. I think it would be wise on Qatar's part to partner to have it installed at a large stadium elsewhere and prove it there. I don't know if it's possible this close to the vote and if not, I think it was a missed opportunity.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Qatar can put up the best technology but that does NOT buy a deeper and WIDER footballing culture which a world tournament like WC needs. Qatar should show its intentions first by hosting the Women's WC (w/ an Israeli team). And after that, prove that they can stage a safe, free and enjoyable tournament.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Gondolier said:


> Qatar can put up the best technology but that does NOT buy a deeper and WIDER footballing culture which a world tournament like WC needs. Qatar should show its intentions first by hosting the Women's WC (w/ an Israeli team). And after that, prove that they can stage a safe, free and enjoyable tournament.


Even if they did it, the cooling technology was proven to work in a large stadium and everything else went according to plan, I still go back to the country being too small for a World Cup no matter what they do. A joint bid could be feasible, but as a solo bid, a U-17 or U-20 WC is where they max out IMO. They could do a great job with a youth World Cup though, where six venues can be enough and the stadiums don't need to be so large. It would be perfect for them. The 2013 U-17 and U-20 events haven't been awarded yet so I hope they put in a bid for one of those two.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt will be the first Arab hosts of a football world cup. Egypt has the infrastructure, the football history and the tourist attractions to actually host a proper world cup. Qatar stabbed Egypt in the back in 2010. Now it's Egypt's turn for revenge. Besides for a country that has never qualified for a world cup, it's pretty "American" to try and host it. I've lived in Qatar for a decade, my dad worked with Cable & Wireless managing all the communications infrastructure in Qatar. There's only one tourist attraction in the capital, the Corniche and then you head just outside of Doha, which is really small anyway, it's like a country town in any other part of the world and you hit scorching desert with nobody but camels crossing the road hno:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

MysteryMike said:


> Egypt will be the first Arab hosts of a football world cup. Egypt has the infrastructure, the football history and the tourist attractions to actually host a proper world cup. Qatar stabbed Egypt in the back in 2010. Now it's Egypt's turn for revenge. Besides for a country that has never qualified for a world cup, it's pretty "American" to try and host it. I've lived in Qatar for a decade, my dad worked with Cable & Wireless managing all the communications infrastructure in Qatar. There's only one tourist attraction in the capital, the Corniche and then you head just outside of Doha, which is really small anyway, it's like a country town in any other part of the world and you hit scorching desert with nobody but camels crossing the road hno:


Having been to Egypt and Turkey I know both would hold brilliant world cups actually.
As said previously-there are 20 FIFA World Cups-many would be suitable for Doha because a single city bid is acceptable via FIFA statute and it can be hosted away from the 53 degree heat of June/July

Well done to Qatar on their bid and presentation but at the end of the day just 1 major fact overrides everything-its not an Olympic bid.Doha just does not comply as a stand alone city for the Worlds biggest sporting event


----------



## mj12 (Sep 11, 2010)

is that picture from horror movie ? :crazy::crazy::crazy::cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ryebreadraz said:


> My thoughts exactly. Number of people and square footage/space it needs to cool would definitely affect things. I'm not saying it won't work either, but I'd like to see it proven. I think it would be wise on Qatar's part to partner to have it installed at a large stadium elsewhere and prove it there. I don't know if it's possible this close to the vote and if not, I think it was a missed opportunity.


Yes unfortunately there was no time, the showcase stadium was built in 4 months, but i still think its a good example on the second generation of cooling and the AlSadd stadium as a bigger example. besides i think the engineers thought about these things way before the cooling technology was even announced so we shouldn't really worry about when they are the one that have to find solutions. more seats = more people = more cooling, simple... :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*FIFA team spends busy day in Doha*


(Notice the stadium in the image  )

DOHA: The inspection team from FIFA examining Qatar’s bid for the 2022 World Cup completed a packed schedule of presentations and informational sessions yesterday, including meetings with some ministers.

The FIFA team visited Qatari Diar, the real estate arm of Qatar Investment Authority, to view presentations on Qatar’s development plans for the capital city of Doha, which include a state-of-the-art high-speed rail and metro system to be completed before the World Cup.

All transport networks will use environmentally-friendly technology and allow Qatar to host the most compact World Cup in history, with no more than an hour’s travel time between stadiums, hotels and other facilities. Another presentation was given on the New Doha International Airport, set to begin operations in 2012.

The FIFA inspectors were also taken to the National Command Centre for a briefing on safety and security.

The day concluded with visits to Education City and Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development.

Additionally, the inspectors were taken on a tour of the Museum of Islamic Art.

Also included in the programme were meetings with H E Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani, Minister of State for Internal Affairs, and H E Sheikh Abdulrahman bin Khalifa bin Abdulaziz Al Thani, Minister of Municipality and Urban Planning.

Nasser Al Khater, Communications Director for the Qatar 2022 Bid, said the variety of visits and meetings with ministers showed the breadth of government support for Qatar’s bid.

“From the start, our bid has had the full backing and support of the country’s government at the highest levels. We hope that these visits will show that all elements of the country’s leadership and citizenry are firmly united behind this historic bid, and all have made substantial preparations in their particular areas of expertise to ensure a smoothly-run World Cup which leaves a significant local, regional and international legacy.”

THE PENINSULA


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*FIFA delegation visit Qatar infrastructure projects*



DOHA, 16 September, 2010 - FIFA inspection team members accompanied by HE Sheikh Mohamed Bin Hamad Al Thani , The Chairman of Qatar 2022 Bid committee have made a productive visit to Qatar Diar Real Estate Investment Company on Wednesday to evaluate Losail project complex as one of main schemes enlisted in Qatar 2022 Bid.

Following the visit, Mr. Majdi Yousef, the general manager of losail projects complex gave a brief presentation about the complex to the visitors, saying that* the project contains one stadium plus 5 warm-up playgrounds which will be constructed as per the FIFA criteria and specifications.*

Mr. Majdi told reporters on Wednesday that FIFA team members were impressed by the losail projects , where they collectively praised the vision and quality of the complex which will also includes 19 residential and commercial units alongside 5 water Islands.

The visiting delegation also made a second fruitful visit to Qatar Railways project , where they received a brief summary about MRT project from the project manager, Mr. Sultan Al Anazi.

According to Mr. Al Anazi the Railway project will link all areas of the country during the FIFA WC 2022, reaffirming that the project will be accomplished in 2021.
--------------

More images of the project (Lusail city):


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ will, will, will.......hno:


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

I love how Doha Golf Club is a stone's throw away from these projects...but it's another city. Yup, nine miles away really is another city.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
By Qatar standards it is, but 9km in Melbourne is just another suburb.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

ryebreadraz said:


> I love how Doha Golf Club is a stone's throw away from these projects...but it's another city. Yup, nine miles away really is another city.


Dude, accept the fact that this is a compact world cup, in a small country that might as well be considered a city state.



Solopop said:


> ^
> By Qatar standards it is, but 9km in Melbourne is just another suburb.


The project is just called "lusail city" but is an extension to greater Doha.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
So then it shouldn't be allowed to have its own stadium if Doha already has two.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^
> So then it shouldn't be allowed to have its own stadium if Doha already has two.


Dude, Face the fact that Qatar (which has 1 MAJOR city) is bidding for the world cup and the bid has made it until this point which includes the inspection, that rule of 1 stadium at 1 city is not taken seriously. the rest of the rules however are.


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Solopop said:


> ^
> So then it shouldn't be allowed to have its own stadium if Doha already has two.


Qatar will build 800 new stadium then after world cup they will demolished it


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Dude, Face the fact that Qatar (which has 1 MAJOR city) is bidding for the world cup and the bid has made it until this point which includes the inspection, *that rule of 1 stadium at 1 city is not taken seriously*. the rest of the rules however are.


Clearly not taken seriously by Qatar else they would never have bid. The rule has also been taken seriously by FIFA in every recent past World Cup.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

There is obvisouly a scam between Qatar and FIFA going on. Why do Qatar get to host the WC in once city?

Aswell, don't *ever* call Doha a major city, because it really isn't.


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Clearly not taken seriously by Qatar else they would never have bid. The rule has also been taken seriously by FIFA in every recent past World Cup.


Well the Aus bid I think that FIFA and the host country could bend what is a city though. SA used Soccer City in Soweto, but it was listed as being in Joburg. The Royal Bafokeng Stadium is actually in Phokeng, but listed as Rustenburg. The USA also did that in 94.

Even the Australia bid is trying to pass Blacktown off as seperate to Sydney.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

crazyalex said:


> Doha will build 10 new stadium then after world cup they will demolished it


No, they won't be demolished but FIFA is still suposed to believe that the scaled back stadia is in the interest and needs of Qatar.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Blacktown is about 20-30kms out of Sydney all these stadiums being proposed are in like a 10km radius.


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Solopop said:


> ^
> Blacktown is about 20-30kms out of Sydney all these stadiums being proposed are in like a 10km radius.


Sure, but FIFA tend to bend just what a city is. They used the metropolitan areas in the USA and South Africa, so why not bend the rule again for Australia or Qatar.

I know that Qatar is highly unlikely, but they could find a way to make it work.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

crazydude said:


> Even the Australia bid is trying to pass Blacktown off as seperate to Sydney.


Yeah, but Blacktown is the most likely Australian venue to be ditched. It's Australia trying to sqeeze as many venues out as possible with a primary soccer legacy, if it isn't accepted then no big deal. The SFS and ANZ Stadium in Sydney (15.7km apart "as the bird flies") are further apart than Parc Des Princes and State de France(12km). Blacktown is evern further away (21.3km from Homebush)

Comparing what Australia is doing and what RSA did (Joburg ellis park to Soweto soccer city 8.8km "as the bird flies") to the Qatar bid is a joke. Qatar is planning 12 venues in an area slightly larger than greater Sydney.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

crazydude said:


> Sure, but FIFA tend to bend just what a city is. They used the metropolitan areas in the USA and South Africa, so why not bend the rule again for Australia or Qatar.
> 
> I know that Qatar is highly unlikely, but they could find a way to make it work.


Comparing it to the US doesn't even work here. The US used metropolitan areas just for the name of the place. The Rose Bowl is in Pasadena, but they called it Los Angeles, Stanford Stadium is in Palo Alto, but they called it San Francisco, etc. They didn't try to put another stadium or two in any of those cities though to skirt a clear FIFA rule. It was just a designation of city to make it clearer to the world what major city it was representing. South Africa did the same thing and it was fine because they had only one city with two stadiums, as is allowed by FIFA rules.

Qatar is making up cities when they're really suburbs because they have no choice, not as a point of clarification. The comparison doesn't work.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

crazydude said:


> I know that Qatar is highly unlikely, but they could find a way to make it work.


So could London but they know it's not in the spirit of the World Cup


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

ryebreadraz said:


> Comparing it to the US doesn't even work here. The US used metropolitan areas just for the name of the place. The Rose Bowl is in Pasadena, but they called it Los Angeles, Stanford Stadium is in Palo Alto, but they called it San Francisco, etc. They didn't try to put another stadium or two in any of those cities though to skirt a clear FIFA rule. It was just a designation of city to make it clearer to the world what major city it was representing. South Africa did the same thing and it was fine because they had only one city with two stadiums, as is allowed by FIFA rules.
> 
> Qatar is making up cities when they're really suburbs because they have no choice, not as a point of clarification. The comparison doesn't work.


of course the comparison doesn't work.

why they choose this position for Lusail city ? because they focused on important area (Lusail) in Qatar history and these following points (Distance to Capital, Market demand, transport network, Qatar Vision 2030).

As a person working in the field of urban planning in Qatar i will explain Doha urban development. Doha is mean in Arabic (Semi-round not fully roundness) and urban planning based on this fact even Doha structure if you considered carefully a little you will notice that Doha is semi-round and based on multi C-Ring Roads surrounded by nearby cities such as Al-Rayyan, Al-Garrafah Al-Wakrah in south and of course the new city Lusail at north.

note: Al-Rayyan & Al-Garrafah almost clashed with Doha and such things is normal in Arab Gulf countries we have many similar examples such as Dubai city clashed with Sharjah city or in Saudi Al-khobar city clashed with Dammam city + Duharan city.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

crazydude said:


> Well the Aus bid I think that FIFA and the host country could bend what is a city though. SA used Soccer City in Soweto, but it was listed as being in Joburg. The Royal Bafokeng Stadium is actually in Phokeng, but listed as Rustenburg. The USA also did that in 94.
> 
> Even the Australia bid is trying to pass Blacktown off as seperate to Sydney.


Sorry mate but you're absolutely wide of the mark.
Australia has submitted 12 stadiums-10 will be chosen.
One of the two to be dumped will be either the SFS or Blacktown.
London has also proposed more than 2(think its 4) but only 2 will get the nod.
I suppose this shows that these cities already have infrastructure and plenty of it.
There is simply no comparison to Doha's World Cup bid.
FIFA has been willing to allow only 1 city with 2 stadiums but they will never re classify/devalue the FIFA Mens World Cup down to a city bid as per smaller events such as the IOC Olympics

They have done an impressive presentation so far and congratulations to them for that ,hoping against hope that the bling will overwhelm exco to forget/change hno: their most basic statute which is the very pillar of their technical guide but at the end of the day rules are rules


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

i have noticed that this qatar world cup bid thread has more posts/pages than the australia world cup thread even though there has been a lot of criticism against the Qatar bid :lol:
just funny. Dec 2nd 2010, just cannot wait! :banana:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> i have noticed that this qatar world cup bid thread has more posts/pages than the australia world cup thread even though there has been a lot of criticism against the Qatar bid :lol:
> just funny. Dec 2nd 2010, just cannot wait! :banana:


That's only because theres no fighting or posting of countless articles about crappy stadium cooling that no-one really cares about in the Australian bid thread.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Will737 said:


> That's only because theres no fighting or posting of countless articles about crappy stadium cooling that no-one really cares about in the Australian bid thread.


yup.. too much debate:nuts:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> yup.. too much debate:nuts:


Either way mate I'll host you in Melbourne for '22 and you'll do likewise for me in Texas for '26-------will be good to catch up again:cheers:


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Either way mate I'll host you in Melbourne for '22 and you'll do likewise for me in Texas for '26-------will be good to catch up again:cheers:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: funny man.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> i have noticed that this qatar world cup bid thread has more posts/pages than the australia world cup thread even though there has been a lot of criticism against the Qatar bid :lol:
> just funny. Dec 2nd 2010, just cannot wait! :banana:


It's because the aussie's are scared and have to be an noisy annoying neighbor and go snooping into other people's areas.

We need a dog security to chase away the kangaroos.:guns1::soapbox:


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ oops. u asking for trouble from the socceroos :lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Trelawny said:


> It's because the aussie's are scared and have to be an noisy annoying neighbor and go snooping into other people's areas.
> 
> *We need a dog security to chase away the kangaroos.:guns1::soapbox:*


Get one of these 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangaroo_Dog


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, you guys cant stand staying on topic could you..


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Hopefully now Qatar can move it along and put the bid money into paying all their "slaves"


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, you members continue to amaze me of how off topic this thread could reach.

*----------------------------------*



_X_ said:


> Surely you jest
> I will NEVER insult anyone
> I have never received an answer from any Qatari about the most important part of the bid-you only have 10% of the cities required to host,even though you are using every city from your nation in the bid
> I will not post links until much closer to the announcement because of my fears that the information will be tampered with
> ...


As expected, no support for your "_claims_".


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Qatari officials confirmed four of the stadiums will be constructed regardless of the outcome of the World Cup bidding process. The stadiums are Education city, Al-Khor, Al-Wakrah & Sports city.

Work on one facility, Education City Stadium, is to be tendered next year.

Most of the stadiums are designed to hold about 45,000 people, and then cut to about 23,000 after the event, according to presentation material.

A design for an 86,000 capacity stadium to host the final and opening ceremony is yet to be announced.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Wow, you members continue to amaze me of how off topic this thread could reach.
> 
> *----------------------------------*
> 
> ...


I still don't think you understand the World Cup at all.

Its sad when seemingly smart people are blinded by nationalism.

Its great supporting your country's bid but to deny the obvious is where the blind nationalism kicks in.


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> I still don't think you understand the World Cup at all.
> 
> Its sad when seemingly smart people are blinded by nationalism.
> 
> Its great supporting your country's bid but to deny the obvious is where the blind nationalism kicks in.


stop this, this is really pretty silly we know your opinion and you are backs Australia and you alreayd wrote this many times that is your personal view but coming here to teach us what we are and what we should do that not your business.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Good luck Qatar! 

:cheers: from Morocco!


----------



## qatarson (Aug 22, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> Good luck Qatar!
> 
> :cheers: from Morocco!


thanks but becareful Mo Rush maybe going teach you what you should say & do


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

qatarson said:


> stop this, this is really pretty silly we know your opinion and you are backs Australia and you alreayd wrote this many times that is your personal view but coming here to teach us what we are and what we should do that not your business.


This is perhaps exactly my point. You now defer the topic to Australia.

Its not a personal view, it is clear you do not understand the nature of the World Cup by insisting that 1 city hosting significantly more venues than significantly larger cities.

I honestly do not care whether its Qatar or Australia. Sydney cannot host the entire World Cup, Melbourne cannot host the entire world cup, Cape Town cannot host the entire World Cup...and Qatar cannot host the entire World Cup, perhaps even less of it than Sydney or Melbourne could.

At no point in the "compact" motivation do you even acknowledge the scale of even hosting 1 match venue in a city like Doha, yet to persist on motivating the impossible by putting forward essentially suburbs inside Doha as "host cities" and then even suggesting that these will host more than 1 match venue.

Ignore the cultural issues or the heat or any other difficulties.

Hosting the entire World Cup in essentially one city is not feasible and not possible whether you have lots of money or not and is not going to

I struggle to see what part of this you cannot understand....

Do you support Sydney hosting the entire World Cup? Do you support London hosting the entire World Cup? Do you support Melbourne or Rio hosting the entire World Cup? 

So Qatar wins the 2022 bid? FIFA aren't going to allocate more than 2 (3 if you're lucky) venues to Doha or any city within 50km of Doha....then what...?

Why does FIFA ban all other events in host cities the size of London or Johannesburg or Cape Town which are reasonably large?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I now understand the " we know you back Australia". You cannot use the "anti-Arab world" sentiment with me so its the "you back Australia".

I'm South African. If I'm backing Australia its because their bid is based on reality ignoring any part of their multi-city event track record and ignoring any South Africa- Australia rivalry.

I think Qatar is magnificent and Doha presented a great 2016 bid and is likely to win someday but the same question remains as highlighted in my posts below.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Until now I've seen you Qatar Son 333 as being the most reasonable of the Qatari posters,but I must say that your last post was particularly deluded.
Having helped people from all around the World to secure their dreams with World Cup tickets in South Africa and Germany let me assure you I know what the rules are on official ticket limitations.
You will get all the links you require as we get closer to the time when its just way too late for any tampering
I had people from 27 countries at my charity match in Cape Town where we raised over 100 pair of boots in just 2 weeks.For Brazil the goal is 2014 pair.With Qatar I can't imagine a legacy to leave because everyone is much richer than the football supporters going over


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> They all deserve but did anyone bid or win ? not yet...
> 
> but 2022 WILL be a change since it will be Australia OR Qatar. if these micro regions all deserve the world cup they should plan a bid.
> 
> ...


DEAR QATARSON .. U need mental treatment. 
Al-Rayyan - 4 venues - Al-Rayyan and 3 venues - DOHA.! 

Please ask Further bid details to Mr.Sepp Blatter.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

venki04ss said:


> DEAR QATARSON .. U need mental treatment.
> Al-Rayyan - 4 venues - Al-Rayyan and 3 venues - DOHA.!
> 
> Please ask Further bid details to Mr.Sepp Blatter.


Sir, I think you'll find that Qatar Son 333 is one of the only Qatari's who post here that don't need mental treatment.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Will737 said:


> *Sir*, I think you'll find that Qatar Son 333 is one of the only Qatari's who post here that don't need mental treatment.


Pl Don't Call me Sir anymore.! Qatar Son 333 & QatarSon - both are same guy or 2 guy's.!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

waqif said:


> *this distribution based on municipal areas not cities locations
> such as Al-Gharrafa city follow Rayyan Municipality
> and Lusail City follow Umm Slal Municipality
> etc .....
> ...


Is that "Lusail City" the one 7km from Doha?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

venki04ss said:


> Pl Don't Call me Sir anymore.! Qatar Son 333 & QatarSon - both are same guy or 2 guy's.!


:sleepy:

As waqif said, its based on municipal borders, so its reasonable.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I might be dreaming but did somebody suggest FIFA's "tweak" their rules as in entirely change them for a country of 1.6 million?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> :sleepy:
> 
> As waqif said, its based on municipal borders, so its reasonable.


*sigh*.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Today we had a great exciting football match that had Qatar's Al-Gharrafa and Saudi Arabia's Al-Hilal play with the final score being 4-2 for Al-Gharrafa. We had an attendance of at least 12,000 with a good percentage of them Saudi's ! This is my first experience when it comes to travelling fans and its great to see it happen ! what was touching though was that they brought their banners and signs of support for Qatar 2022 World Cup. 

such as this one:


The match was played at Al-Gharrafa Stadium, and its a 25K stadium, so 12K attendance for a small match at a country which doesn't really have the best attendances is great ! this mean that for 2022, 25K stadiums post world cup are sustainable, NO WHITE ELEPHANTS !!!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Does it? Can you really extrapolate one match in one staduim to predict how several stadiums will cope over several years????


----------



## Massilia (Aug 3, 2006)

Qatar Son, I think you forgot to mention the most important, i.e that the Gulf is a unified region, citizens can cross borders freely, currencies have the same value, etc. To put it in a nutshell, traveling is easy and convenient.

Yes if there is an event of international repute in Doha, you'll see many other Gulf nationals coming just for the day. Saudis who came for the game today drove back, and are already sleeping in their bed at home right now.

Last year when the England-Brazil friendly was held in Doha, tickets were only released in Qatar malls first, then online. If tickets had been online right away, you can bet the demand coming from Saudi & UAE would have been huge compared the stadium capacity of 70,000. Good to see that Qatar residents were taken into consideration and were given a favour

For this reason I don't believe one second stadiums would be empty during the WC, Qatar has to be considered as part of a region of 40 million inhabitants, not as a country of 1.6 million with closed borders.


----------



## taylorswiff (Sep 22, 2010)

Massilia said:


> Qatar Son, I think you forgot to mention the most important, i.e that the Gulf is a unified region, citizens can cross borders freely, currencies have the same value, etc. To put it in a nutshell, traveling is easy and convenient.
> 
> Yes if there is an event of international repute in Doha, you'll see many other Gulf nationals coming just for the day. Saudis who came for the game today drove back, and are already sleeping in their bed at home right now.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Massilia said:


> Qatar Son, I think you forgot to mention the most important, i.e that the Gulf is a unified region, citizens can cross borders freely, currencies have the same value, etc. To put it in a nutshell, traveling is easy and convenient.
> 
> Yes if there is an event of international repute in Doha, you'll see many other Gulf nationals coming just for the day. Saudis who came for the game today drove back, and are already sleeping in their bed at home right now.
> 
> ...


The key words there are citizens, you only have 300k of those not 1.6 million. The rest of the people require Exit Passes to even cross anywhere, free movement :lol: Secondly it's a world cup, not the Qatar cup, no matter how many people you pay off or how many people you buy who have no relation to Qatar at all such as half your team and your ambassadors (because guess what? Qatar has never produced even a half decent footballer for the world game), Qatar has failed in football development, Qatar has failed in the technical requirements for a world cup, Qatar has no tourist destinations for people to go to, the bid is based on stadiums which don't exist but in "land of the fairies" graphic designed pictures and videos backed up by unproven scientific technologies. The bid is rubbish, in every department and I haven't even covered half of it, FIFA should withdraw this bid ASAP, it's a joke it's even gotten this far.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Will737 said:


> Sir, I think you'll find that Qatar Son 333 is one of the only Qatari's who post here that don't need mental treatment.


Correct observation.




Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oncebittentwiceshy & _X_ objectives are cleary = 1.Derailing thread, 2.Causing thread lockdown, 3.Promoting problems, 4.Personal attack on members, 5.Trolling, 6.Posting Irrelevant info (sometimes without sources to prove at all, and when questioned no sources given or no response), 7.Bringing up all whats NOT related to the Bid.


Really? I’m sorry for being in excellent company meticulously, spot-on exposing fragilities of this far-fatched and unrealistic suburban bid.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> The match was played at Al-Gharrafa Stadium, and its a 25K stadium, so 12K attendance for a small match at a country which doesn't really have the best attendances is great ! this mean that for 2022, 25K stadiums post world cup are sustainable, NO WHITE ELEPHANTS !!!


small match? quarterfinals of Champions League? 

OMG WTF LOL LMFAO ROFL XD

Dude, that was one of biggest matches in Qatar football history, and only 10k people... it has to been sold out, especially as it was played vs big club as Hilal is, current champion of big neighbour - KSA... so, if that couldn't filled stadium up, what can in future? and 10 stadiums... crazy, just crazy


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Livno80101 said:


> small match? quarterfinals of Champions League?
> 
> OMG WTF LOL LMFAO ROFL XD
> 
> Dude, that was one of biggest matches in Qatar football history, and only 10k people... it has to been sold out, especially as it was played vs big club as Hilal is, current champion of big neighbour - KSA... so, if that couldn't filled stadium up, what can in future? and 10 stadiums... crazy, just crazy


It's just a joke honestly.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

MysteryMike said:


> It's just a joke honestly.


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

Al-Shamal Stadium, *Al-Shamal city*
Al-Khor Stadium, *Al-Khor city*
Agreed these two are separate cities - but population would barely fill stadium. Almost all fans would be travelling up from Doha.

Al-Wakrah Stadium, *Al-Wakrah city*
This is a separate city - just. It is about 10km to the south of Doha, and has virtually no facilities/hotels etc. Almost all fans would travel from Doha.

Qatar University Stadium, *Lusail city*
Lusail National Stadium, *Lusail city*
This is a brand-new district - barely built - and again only about 10km from Doha. Again, most fans would travel from Doha.

Al-Rayyan Stadium, *Al-Rayyan city*
Education City Stadium, *Al-Rayyan city*
This is not a separate city - it is one of the municipalities that make up Doha

Khalifa International Stadium, *Al-Waab city*
Al-Gharrafa Stadium, *Al-Gharrafa city*
Umm Slal Stadium, *Umm Slal city*
Again, these are not cities - they are districts of Doha

Sports City Stadium, *Doha city*
Doha Port Stadium, *Doha city*
Agreed - Doha is a city.

So to summarise - 7 stadiums in Doha - 3 stadiums in very close proximity - and only 2 in separate cities.

For all of his faults, Sepp Blatter is not an idiot. It will take more than a few Gold Falcon gifts to win the World Cup.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Tallsmurf said:


> Al-Wakrah Stadium, *Al-Wakrah city*
> This is a separate city - just. *It is about 10km to the south of Doha*, and has virtually no facilities/hotels etc. Almost all fans would travel from Doha.
> 
> Qatar University Stadium, *Lusail city*
> ...


To make it clearer Al-Wakrah and Lusail City are 14km from the *Centre of Doha* not the metro fringe. So really it is 10 Stadiums in Doha metro / sphere and 2 Stadiums in towns of 20 / 30 000 around 80km from Doha.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we've more than truely proven why Qatar, should not get the world cup.

So, I ask everyone to leave this thread alone and let them post things that are relevant. We've heard enough about why they shouldn't have it.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Interesting how stereotypes + exaggeration, are shaping up peoples views around the world. I think this is what _some_ people around this thread are being fed.



-----------------------------------------

*In other news, Next week Lusail National Stadium design will be unveiled to public !!! * :banana:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Walbanger said:


> To make it clearer Al-Wakrah and Lusail City are 14km from the *Centre of Doha* not the metro fringe. So really it is 10 Stadiums in Doha metro / sphere and 2 Stadiums in towns of 20 / 30 000 around 80km from Doha.


what?!?!?!

14km. Thats a whole different city.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

If 14 km is a totally different city from the centre of Doha then Doha must be a very small place.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Interesting how stereotypes + exaggeration, are shaping up peoples views around the world. I think this is what _some_ people around this thread are being fed.


Nah, it's more like this


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Nah, it's more like this


you show only your hatred do you think Qatar as Australia ? these people is fighting to works in Qatar because their families die in their home countries they come here to spend on their families while their countries cant offer them jobs.

can country like Australia which *force it is citizens to pay (tax)* and *violate the rights of the native population* while *detain immigrants in jails* offer these workers better life & jobs !! if so you should invite them to your country.









*Australian native* child live worse than children of Africa

*Report blames social factors for Indigenous health gap*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/04/21/2548923.htm









*native Australian homeless*

*when your citizens take all their rights and all of them find jobs without pay tax !!! please dont forget to invites these foreigners to work in your haven.*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
What, you can quite clearly see a house behind that boy doucher.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Had to post this.



> Qataris are Literally Retarded: Almost Half (43.8%) Marry Their Close Relatives!
> Thu, 09/03/2009 - 2:21pm — admin2
> “Marriages between close relatives is increasing. While the number accounted for 11.7% of marriages in 1996, it reached 40% and 43.8% in 2000 and 2007 respectively.”
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

I lived in Qatar for years - not all of the stereotypes are true, but>>>

1) It does have more money than sense
2) As Lonely Planet said a few years ago, Doha is possibly the most boring city in the world. 
3) Qatar has virtually no tourists other than Saudis escaping the delights of their own country. Plenty of people enter on toursit visas, but that is because business visas are more difficult to obtain. 

Sad but true.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Solopop said:


> ^
> What, you can quite clearly see a house behind that boy doucher.


All i can see is rubbish bag on the ground.

MR Walbanger is pointing to life of poverty and low salaries for foreigners workers in Qatar and forget that there are millions of citizens in their countries living without housing, without work or health care or even education.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Millions my arse.



> Now Qataris are Outraged about Poor Treatment of Maids But for all the WRONG REASONS!
> Fri, 08/21/2009 - 5:54am — admin2
> Residents of Qatar are outraged over media reports that 30 Saudi women have had to work in the same “humiliating” conditions that were formerly deemed acceptable only for foreign migrant workers.
> 
> ...


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Tallsmurf said:


> I lived in Qatar for years - not all of the stereotypes are true, but>>>
> 
> 1) It does have more money than sense
> 2) As Lonely Planet said a few years ago, Doha is possibly the most boring city in the world.
> ...


nobody can work in Gulf countries in Tourist Visa and if he did ?? this consider as crime and he must came from a country without rule or laws

there millions come to Qatar , Dubai , Bahrain or other GCC countries for tourist and sport events , Exhibitions , Shopping and even study in Qatar international univesities.

sport events









Exchange of cultures










tourists in popular Qatari markets









Tourism activities









Tourists love to smoking Qatari hubbly pupply









It is stupid to claim something you do not know


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Solopop said:


> ^
> Millions my arse.


this will be last time i guess you will be banned for ever bye bye


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Why is that?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also you seem to be an advocate of smoking - something that is proven to cause cancers, why is that?


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not going to devote all my energy in constantly babysitting some of you. You know exactly who you are, and what you are doing, and why you do it.

I advise you all to refresh your minds reviewing the *Stadium and Sport Arenas Rules and Regulations*.

It seems some of you have the ultimate purpose of turning everything into a battleground; and that will be dealt with.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Can somebody add a render of the Khalifa Stadium when fully completed? i.e. a roof over both ends... have these been released?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

waqif said:


> nobody can work in Gulf countries in Tourist Visa and if he did ?? this consider as crime and he must came from a country without rule or laws
> 
> *ummm...what?*
> 
> there millions come to Qatar , Dubai , Bahrain or other GCC countries for tourist and sport events , Exhibitions , Shopping and even study in Qatar international univesities.


There are not millions...thousands if your lucky. The point is whilst you may have those things (although its all flash no substance) the simple fact is ALL the other bidding countries are much much much better at these things.

It's stupid to talk about stuff you don't understand. 

I don't understand what your peddling here. Your bids dead and everyone realises how boring and small your country is (except for a certain few). I know that you'll give some bs response that won't answer my question, its what you always do when your correctly contradicted. You can't handle the truth.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Can somebody add a render of the Khalifa Stadium when fully completed? i.e. a roof over both ends... have these been released?


Well Khalifa stadium (was to be Khalifa Olympic Stadium for 2016 :| ) was planned to be expanded from 50K to 70K, that was the Doha 2016 plan and its schedule was that construction would start in 2009 and end in 2011 , The east end was to be demolished and built to be almost a symmetrical to the west stand with a roof. (in time for the AFC Asian Cup) but since the bid was not shortlisted, the plan was scrapped. 

HOWEVER, the 2022 bid plan is to increase capacity from 50K to 68K, off course it would involve a roof but i am not sure if the plan would be similar to the 2016 bid plan, since the current roof could be removed so that the entire stadium would have a roof in one single peace, but it would ruin the stadium. most probably the plan would be to have a symmetrical side to the current west stand. 

No the renders were not released, but at least the bid committee have made it clear that it is one of the 12 stadiums proposed for the bid.

Lusail National Stadium (86K) render/s will be released this week.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Will737 said:


> There are not millions...thousands if your lucky. The point is whilst you may have those things (although its all flash no substance) the simple fact is ALL the other bidding countries are much much much better at these things.
> 
> It's stupid to talk about stuff you don't understand.
> 
> I don't understand what your peddling here. Your bids dead and everyone realises how boring and small your country is (except for a certain few). I know that you'll give some bs response that won't answer my question, its what you always do when your correctly contradicted. You can't handle the truth.


Again, if you have something that benefits this topic say it, anything related or similar to what you said clearly does not develop or benefit this thread in any way possible,.. what an un-necessary post exactly like walbanger's post.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Mouthwatering Brazil v Argentina clash in Qatar
*

*September 29 - Fierce rivals Brazil and Argentina will meet in a prestige friendly in Qatar in the latest high-profile attempt by the oil-rich Gulf nation to prove it can stage top-class football - despite the region’s notoriously stifling heat. 

The match, on November 17, represents the latest offensive by Qatar to promote its 2022 World Cup campaign on the lines of the Brazil v England friendly at the same time last year.

It is understood that Qatar twice tried to line up Spain to play in Doha against their own national team - first in September, then November.

Both plans were thwarted when the world champions decided to take on Argentina and Portugal respectively, the second of those fixtures as part of the joint Spanish-Portuguese bid for the 2018 World Cup.

Brazil v Argentina is no ordinary substitute - both on and off the pitch. Fifa's 24-strong executive committee that votes on December 2 includes representatives from both countries, a canny political strategy on the part of the Qataris to lobby for South American support.

Qatar’s bid committee is expecting a huge international presence at the Khalifa International Stadium in Doha for one of the great rivalries in world football, utilising the opportunity to showcase some of Qatar’s salient features, not least its much-publicised cooling technology.

Organisers have put together a veritable galaxy of legends from both competing countries to be introduced to the fans before the game.

They include Brazil’s 1970 World Cup-winning skipper Carlos Alberto and Argentina’s 1978 icons Mario Kempes and Ossie Ardiles.

The choice of Ardiles, the former Tottenham Hotspur midfielder, is particularly interesting since he is one of the ambassadors for England’s 2018 World Cup bid.

"It is a great idea and I am honoured to have been chosen," said Ardiles.

The game coincides with Aspire4Sport, a four-day international congress featuring major forums and coaching clinics including a tennis exhibition between John McEnroe and Bjorn Borg.*


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

> Fifa is set to warn countries bidding to host the 2018 and 2022 World Cups that they are banned from doing deals with other nations.


You're about to lose all your so called votes. 

Play the rules, you might win - Don't you will not.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> You're about to lose all your so called votes.
> 
> Play the rules, you might win - Don't you will not.


I could easily reply to that, but......



Kenni said:


> I'm not going to devote all my energy in constantly babysitting some of you. *You know exactly who you are, and what you are doing, and why you do it.*
> 
> I advise you all to refresh your minds reviewing the *Stadium and Sport Arenas Rules and Regulations*.
> 
> It seems *some of you have the ultimate purpose* of turning everything into a battleground; and that *will* be dealt with.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
What's wrong with the post, tell me?

You've been claiming you've made deals with countries, and FIFA have said it's dis-allowed - I've posted that here, it's relevant. What's wrong with that post?


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Solopop said:


> You're about to lose all your so called votes.
> 
> Play the rules, you might win - Don't you will not.


yes countries using bribe as your country hahaha


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Solopop said:


> ^
> What's wrong with the post, tell me?
> 
> You've been claiming you've made deals with countries, and FIFA have said it's dis-allowed - I've posted that here, it's relevant. What's wrong with that post?


bribe payers get out of our topic this is clean topic


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Solopop said:


> ^
> What's wrong with the post, tell me?
> 
> You've been claiming you've made deals with countries, and FIFA have said it's dis-allowed - I've posted that here, it's relevant. What's wrong with that post?




Its anti-qatar. FYI We can't handle that in this thread.




waqif said:


> yes countries using bribe as your country hahaha


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHA!11!11!!!1ONE!!




waqif said:


> bribe payers get out of our topic this is clean topic


You really have shut yourself off from the truth haven't you...


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Will737 said:


> Its anti-qatar. FYI We can't handle that in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is the bigest scandal in this year
the only country dont have seat lol they need to buy votes lol


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

waqif said:


> it is the bigest scandal in this year


Oh dear...you just keep digging.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Will737 said:


> Oh dear...your obviously from Qatar, you just keep digging.


Go to the common bids thread, since this is more appropriate to that thread + another useless & pointless post... hno:


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Will737 said:


> Oh dear...you just keep digging.


we are reply to your troll in this topic as much you troll this topic you will find who stop you kids


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatarson 333 - answer my question, why it was innapropriate?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Qatarson 333 - answer my question, why it was innapropriate?


They don't answer you when you prove them wrong.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
I know - it's just rascist. hno:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Oh WOW, what a great way to ruin a thread FOR THE THIRD TIME !!!!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Yes, I did it. It wasn't waqif whom I quote said.



> bribe payers get out of our topic this is clean topic


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^
> I know - it's just rascist. hno:


hno:



> *1* It is prohibited to insult, demean (directly or indirectly) another forumer or Moderator.
> This includes racist comments based on nationality. Provocations of any sort will be sanctioned accordingly.
> 
> *2* Trolling is prohibited, posts without any substantial content posted solely to depreciate
> without any backing will be eliminated. Such as "that's ugly" or any of such.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
And I complied with all those rules.

I didn't say you were being racist, just by the fact of the past of this thread you cry racist if you don't get your way.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

QatarSon333 doesn't do that...the rest of them however. I'm curious Qatar Son 333, you said you are making more and more deals - who with? How many votes do you think you have?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Will737 said:


> QatarSon333 doesn't do that...the rest of them however. I'm curious Qatar Son 333, you said you are making more and more deals - who with? How many votes do you think you have?


Curious ? hardly... Even of I did post MY point of view or general things, I will get terrorized by pointing fingers, criticisms, denial, ignorance and even hate.

so there is actually no point of making a point :nuts:.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Curious ? hardly... Even of I did post MY point of view or general things, I will get terrorized by pointing fingers, criticisms, denial, ignorance and even hate.
> 
> so there is actually no point of making a point :nuts:.


Then you're no better than everyone else who backs down when questioned and refuses to answer. If there's a bid thread open, it's only fair that its open to critique also otherwise it's just baseless propaganda for anyone else.

Qater Son 333, i'm in no way slating you - to your credit you've pretty much kept the thread going with relevant posts and information when compared to some of your countrymen but it's beginning to smack of toys being hurled from prams if i'm honest. 

It seems a fairly rational question to ask from Will737


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I know I'm harping on but at what point has FIFA or any previous or future WC suggested that the "concentrated" bid of Qatar is feasible?

When have cities ever been awarded so many venues, venues which FIFA needs to control during the WC. Is it the 1 venue in Rio for 2014, the 2 venues in Paris for 1998, or perhaps the 1 venue in Cape Town.....?

Ignore "FIFA rules". How has the past in anyway suggested that the concept is feasible or even possible.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Will737 said:


> Rip off of new Wembley and Sydney Olympic Stadium.


only similarity with Wembley is the arch, with Sydney.. nothing. other than that many stadiums have arches so technically, it is not a rip off.

anyways.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/9073300.stm


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Khalifa is not a rip off. Its the unused version of the Sydney Olympic stadium competition entry, which failed, which was then re-used for Doha, as stated by the architects, Cox.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Al-Gharafa Stadium (current capacity 25,000)*
*the stadium will upgrade to 44,740*

current stadium 









after upgrade (44,740)


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Khalifa is not a rip off. Its the unused version of the Sydney Olympic stadium competition entry, which failed, which was then re-used for Doha, as stated by the architects, Cox.


Agree


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Khalifa is not a rip off. Its the unused version of the Sydney Olympic stadium competition entry, which failed, which was then re-used for Doha, as stated by the architects, Cox.


Agree soo much, it's heaps like Sydney Olympic stadium but, it's shit 'cause it ain't used as it's in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Just waiting for the FIFA elimination for Qatar. Then at least everyone can go, the country that won it deserves it in at least some way unlike Qatar.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Modular Handbag Design. Qatari Merchandising Alert. Spot The Cooling Technologies. Wembley & Sydney Revisited.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

ExSydney said:


> Dont worry.New technologies in Qatar will make 64,000 people really seem like 86,000.
> In fact,empty stadiums wont be a concern.There will be new technologies in Qatar that will overcome this problem.


The stadium still looks better than the craps they have proposed in Australia. Who knows it might look 86 thousand in reality.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> The stadium still looks better than the craps they have proposed in Australia. Who knows it might look 86 thousand in reality.


I love you. You post the funniest things that really have no purpose but to spread your strange messages...oh wait.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Trelawny said:


> The stadium still looks better than the craps they have proposed in Australia. Who knows it might look 86 thousand in reality.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

waqif said:


> *Al-Gharafa Stadium (current capacity 25,000)*
> *the stadium will upgrade to 44,740*
> 
> current stadium
> ...


I don't like it. It looks like they wrapped some Fruit Stripe gum around the outside...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

That new Lusail Stadium is a white elephant. I was right, I don't think Qatar should even be hosting a FIFA World Cup, let alone win the right to host it.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> That new Lusail Stadium is a white elephant. I was right, I don't think Qatar should even be hosting a FIFA World Cup, let alone win the right to host it.


lol, pretty much all the stadiums are white elephants. As I have said Qatar is a land of the fairies bid based on unproven technologies, graphic design videos/images and paid off people who have nothing to do with Qatar because Qatar hasn't produced a single decent footballer and hasn't qualified for even a single world cup, more than half their team is bought and 3/4's of their population aren't even citizens i.e they are people there to work who couldn't give a toss about Qatar, even with those 3/4's they still got nobody. There are no tourist destinations such as in other middle eastern nations such as Egypt and quite frankly it's just embarrassing in every sense of the manner.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

mattec said:


> I don't like it. It looks like they wrapped some Fruit Stripe gum around the outside...


Looks like one of those woven cane chairs, except more colourful. :lol:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Does England's withdrawal from 2022 implicate it's now down to the USA and Australia only?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Does England's withdrawal from 2022 implicate it's now down to the USA and Australia only?


GAHHHHHHHHHH QATR 9 VOTES ALREDDY!!!11!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Does England's withdrawal from 2022 implicate it's now down to the USA and Australia only?


Basically although much needs to happen -USA have to withdraw from 2018(where they are actually a huge chance to win),the ExCo reports have to be submitted before Qatars bid is formally dismissed,the voting procedure agreed on etc

Things are still very tight between the compliant bids


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Seriously, Qatar should just fucking pull out. If Australia gets knocked out first round because Qatar bought African votes I will be totally pissed off. No chance of Qatar hosting so why hasn't FIFA closed the book on this mickey mouse bid already?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Basically although much needs to happen -USA have to withdraw from 2018


 They did. So it's now down to a two-horse race in 2022.




woozoo said:


> Seriously, Qatar should just fucking pull out.


 They already eliminated and disqualified themselves with a hostile bid that doesn't breath football.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

woozoo said:


> No chance of Qatar hosting so why hasn't FIFA closed the book on this mickey mouse bid already?


Thats what YOU say, but FIFA might see it in another way, or else it would have been eliminated a very long time ago, but IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, yes it rises some eyebrows, but lets see what happens on the 2nd of December. since technically, there is no shortlist for WC bidding.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
It hasn't been eliminated, because there has been no official FIFA gathering yet.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^
> It hasn't been eliminated, because there has been no official FIFA gathering yet.


No, they could have done it before, why was FIFA able to reject Indonesia's 2022 bid on 19,3,2010 but not Qatar ?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Indonesia technically withdrew, Indonesian goverment sent a letter to FIFA unsure whether or not they'd be willing to spend the money on the WC as they had to look after the people first. FIFA saw this and decided it'd be unfeasable if a country that can't support it's people should waste their money of the FIFA WC/BID.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

And also, no official documents were submitted on time.


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

Well at least it is now confirmed where Qatar found their 9 votes.....LOL


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tallsmurf said:


> Well at least it is now confirmed where Qatar found their 9 votes.....LOL


You copied that off me.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

No one cares.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Solopop said:


> No one cares.


'cept me.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Exactley.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Tallsmurf said:


> Well at least it is now confirmed where Qatar found their 9 votes.....LOL


^^


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

Will737 said:


> You copied that off me.


I didnt see yours - great minds think alike??

I dont care whether WC goes to England, Russia, Oz or USA. 

I just dont want it to go to Qatar, and if by some fluke they win, there should be an immdeiate investigation of everyone voting for it as it will not win on merit - only on the amount of Golden Falcons given away....


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tallsmurf said:


> I didnt see yours - *great minds think alike??*


Maybe the opposite.


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

Will737 said:


> Maybe the opposite.


Dont run yoursef down..........let us do it for you:bash:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar SC are now playing Al Ahli in the Qatar Premier League. Halftime 0-0. Attendance 58. I'm not fucking joking. 58.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Qatar SC are now playing Al Ahli in the Qatar Premier League. Halftime 0-0. Attendance 58. I'm not fucking joking. 58.


Wow :bash:

Incidentally, I STILL cannot find a single website which gives attendences for Qatari league matches!! Where did you get this figure from? Could you provide a link if you know of a source which lists Qatar's domestic crowds?

Thanks.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

RobH said:


> Incidentally, I STILL cannot find a single website which gives attendences for Qatari league matches!! Where did you get this figure from? Could you provide a link if you know of a source which lists Qatar's domestic crowds?Thanks.


Look no further. Domestic crowds are non-existent and their absence puts the ludicrous bid into proper perspective.

I was zapping for the Espérance ST vs Al Ahly match and hit Dubai Sports 1. That's where I spotted a white elephant in the making, the Echo Stadium.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Qatar SC are now playing Al Ahli in the Qatar Premier League. Halftime 0-0. Attendance 58. I'm not fucking joking. 58.


That justifies a WC. rememba it s small and compakt bid.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Will737 said:


> That justifies a WC.


 Whatever you call a toilet or a public convenience to facilitate a 58 Qatar Premier League crowd at half-time.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

About the natural air-cooling technology... Apparently France will have one of the first 35K+ stadiums in the world that uses that kind of stuff :yes: (by 2013):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65518389&postcount=1082


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

qatarson and Trelawny are saying that the atmosphere was better than anything Australian games get. They are mickey mouse.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

This will be packed... looking at the fact that qatar has got more brazilian fans..


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar will be out by then it seems with reports coming out today


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> What exactly is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Are you really going to even question Australia's love for sport or support at major events? Really?


I'm saying Australia is a water, rugby or cricket nation. A cricket and a rugby world cup will sell out, but football I doubt. They should look to host the marco-polo championships instead. :yes:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> I'm saying Australia is a water, rugby or cricket nation. A cricket and a rugby world cup will sell out, but football I doubt. They should look to host the marco-polo championships instead. :yes:


90k+ rocked up to watch a FRIENDLY between Australia and Greece

if that is a sign of the pathetic attendance we should see from an Australian WC I think we should be all right


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Please that's a home game, if a country can't sell out at home then they shouldn't be hosting.

I wonder if a game like Niger vs the Central African republic would sell out? Qatar being very close to every continent would see big tourist coming in to fill the lower class games.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Please that's a home game, if a country can't sell out at home then they shouldn't be hosting.
> 
> I wonder if a game like Niger vs the Central African republic would sell out? Qatar being very close to every continent would see big tourist coming in to fill the lower class games.


lol, at least it's not in 12k stadiums is it? buddy, games for various nations in south africa didn't sell out. Australia hosted the olympics in 2000 and it didn't matter which nation or which country everything was sold (that's why even still it's the best olympic games ever because the crowds were unbelievable), same with the rugby world cup etc even uruguay vs georgia, which didn't have any australian involvement at all was sold out. The football world cup will be no different.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Please that's a home game, if a country can't sell out at home then they shouldn't be hosting.
> 
> I wonder if a game like Niger vs the Central African republic would sell out? Qatar being very close to every continent would see big tourist coming in to fill the lower class games.


90K+ beats 58. Not sure if you realised that. I think you'll find that there'll be tipsy Australians at every.They wont be kangaroos either.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


>


What is with Qatar hosting friendlies for other nations? Why doesn't their own national team play instead? Probably because their plastic fans would all support the South American side instead of their own. This is just ridiculous. :lol: :nuts:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Trelawny said:


> I'm saying Australia is a water, rugby or cricket nation. A cricket and a rugby world cup will sell out, but football I doubt. They should look to host the marco-polo championships instead. :yes:


You're logic defies belief.
You obviously never ever read anything I posted earlier
Australia =SPORT
Australia=MULICULTURAL
Australian football=HIGHEST PARTICIPATION OF ANY SPORT @1.4 MILLION

Australasia 2022=100% ticket sales-end of

10 of our biggest football attendances ever
104,018-2000
102,000-1956
95,103-2006 
93,252-2000
88,101-1999
85,022-1997
82,698-2005
74,100-2009
70,171-2007
70,054-2008

We had an average of 52,870 over ALL WCQ for 2010 even though 3 of those 7 matches were dead because we qualified early in both stages against low drawing teams such Qatar,Bahrain,Uzbekistan.

On the flip side Qatar averaged just 9857 in all home WCQ for 2010.
Australia v Qatar-50,969 
Qatar v Australia-7,000


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


>


How much did that cost? Are you expecting over 59 people?



_X_ said:


> You're logic defies belief.
> You obviously never ever read anything I posted earlier
> Australia =SPORT
> Australia=MULICULTURAL
> ...


: lol::lol: They were kangaroos. mickey mouse bla bla bla


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

_X_ said:


> We had an average of 52,870 over ALL WCQ for 2010 even though 3 of those 7 matches were dead because we qualified early in both stages against low drawing teams such Qatar,Bahrain,Uzbekistan.


It was strange watching Australia v Japan in a bar in Adelaide last June. Packed full of Aussies, as you'd expect, but it looked like there were loads of Japanese there too. It turned out they were virtually all Koreans, wanting to see Japan lose.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rev Stickleback said:


> It turned out they were virtually all Kangaroos.


fixed.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

_X_ said:


> You're logic defies belief.
> You obviously never ever read anything I posted earlier
> Australia =SPORT
> Australia=MULICULTURAL
> ...


Ok You proved your point, even though it may still be over the top nationalist biased views. :lol: 

Middle East/ Africa United!!






My Favourite Qatar Stadium! So Nice It must become reality.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Rev Stickleback said:


> It was strange watching Australia v Japan in a bar in Adelaide last June. Packed full of Aussies, as you'd expect, but it looked like there were loads of Japanese there too. It turned out they were virtually all Koreans, wanting to see Japan lose.


A bit of an insight no doubt into how Chung will /won't vote if Korea go out early.So many variables involved here


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Trelawny said:


> Please that's a home game, if a country can't sell out at home then they shouldn't be hosting.


And you're supporting Qatar's bid?



Trelawny said:


> Ok You proved your point, even though it may still be over the top nationalist biased views. :lol:


Nothing Nationalist about cold hard facts.
If he was to have linked them to a claim of unique exceptionalism then it would have been but no, just raw facts.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Wezza said:


> What is with Qatar hosting friendlies for other nations? Why doesn't their own national team play instead? Probably because their plastic fans would all support the South American side instead of their own. This is just ridiculous. :lol: :nuts:


Most of their players are based in Europe so friendlies aren't hosted in South America. Arsenal's stadium is the unofficial second home of Brazil for example.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

RobH said:


> Most of their players are based in Europe so friendlies aren't hosted in South America. Arsenal's stadium is the unofficial second home of Brazil for example.


I realise that most of their players are European based, but why don't Qatar focus on having their OWN national team play one of these nations instead of pimping themselves out to whoever. I know for one their own national team wouldn't pull anywhere near the crowd that Brazil v Argentina would so that probably has alot to do with it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

64 matches
32 teams
10-12 venues
12-30 training venues
32 base camps
4 matches on certain days

all in 1 city!!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Compact World Cup


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

_X_ said:


> Compact World Cup


I am busy compiling Cape Town' bid for the 2026 WC. All in one city.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Still reckon Cape Town could have had 2 stadiums,its such a beautiful city and the demand was there.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

A stadium in Stellenbosch would have been nice. The women down that way were outstanding.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

_X_ said:


> Still reckon Cape Town could have had 2 stadiums,its such a beautiful city and the demand was there.


CT hosted 2 venues for the rugby WC although Stellenbosch is not technically in CT.

I agree it should have had 2 venues. Demand supported 2 venues.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> A stadium in Stellenbosch would have been nice. The women down that way were outstanding.


Good to see you enjoyed some World Cup spirit


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

_X_ said:


> Good to see you enjoyed some World Cup spirit


I will post some pics at some stage to show you what I mean. Haha


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is the Qatar 2022 Bid thread, go discuss South Africa 2010 and Australia 2022 bid somewhere else.

Wezza, these are World-class teams and this match (Argentine vs Brazil) is the South American match that unfortunately didn't happen in the 2010 WC.
So, holding match's such as this and Brazil vs England last year, show that WC-type matches could be held with great attendance and a lot of entertainment available before and after the match. its a 50K stadium, so it should be a good sign that there is NO PROBLEM IN WC ATTENDANCE. About the National team thing, our football association wanted to hold a friendly with Spain but Spain refused since they wanted to have a friendly with Portugal (Part of their Co-bid promotion), why Spain ? simply because they are the latest WC champions...

----

Local match attendance you say ? yes there is some sort of attendance problem, but mainly because the matches are simply not exciting and/or not-so-popular teams. HOWEVER, when popular teams do play there is attendance. This year there is a higher attendance rate compared to the last 5 years in terms of League attendance mainly due to the large campaigns promoting the so called "El Clasico"s where popular teams clash. so that Al-Ahli vs Qatar SC was "expected" to have low attendance since Al-Ahli is such a horrible team and Qatar SC is slowly dieing out. (Hint: One of the reasons they were not chosen as WC Stadia's...)

Coming to the recent popular clash of Al-Rayyan vs Al-Gharrafa (which both happen to have WC Stadia's...) Was a very exciting match with GREAT ATTENDANCE.








-----------

About that 9 votes thing, i am not sure why some of the members here are holding onto that statement, but it shouldn't have been said since nothing is really confirmed, the only thing we could be 100% sure of in the AFC presidents vote due to his public announcement and his roots etc etc. So why 9 votes i dunno, it could be more or even less.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Qatar has dropped to their lowest FIFA World Ranking, ever!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> This is the Qatar 2022 Bid thread, go discuss South Africa 2010 and Australia 2022 bid somewhere else.
> 
> Wezza, these are World-class teams and this match (Argentine vs Brazil) is the South American match that unfortunately didn't happen in the 2010 WC.
> So, holding match's such as this and Brazil vs England last year, show that WC-type matches could be held with great attendance and a lot of entertainment available before and after the match. its a 50K stadium, so it should be a good sign that there is NO PROBLEM IN WC ATTENDANCE. About the National team thing, our football association wanted to hold a friendly with Spain but Spain refused since they wanted to have a friendly with Portugal (Part of their Co-bid promotion), why Spain ? simply because they are the latest WC champions...
> ...


It's all well & good to get a decent attendance to watch 2 of the worlds best teams play. But it's pretty bad that the plastic Qatari fans can't get out & support their own national team.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> So, holding match's such as this and Brazil vs England last year, show that WC-type matches could be held with great attendance and a lot of entertainment available before and after the match. its a 50K stadium, so it should be a good sign that there is NO PROBLEM IN WC ATTENDANCE.


Staging Brazil vs Argentina in a miniscule stadium with a capacity of 50,000 only and claiming a sell-out with free access and no paying at the turnstiles is no indicator neither a challenge anywhere. 

Stage Bulgaria vs South Korea instead with admission fees cq ticket prices at World Cup 2022 level to put anticipated crowds to the test. Qatar SC vs Al Ahli revisited.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Qatar is confirmed as one of the nations being investigated for vote rigging along with Spain.

This officially or unofficially eliminates Qatar form the WC as no one will vote for a nation which is organising backroom deals.

This thread should be closed this bid is done.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Great news! Time to take out the trash.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> About that 9 votes thing, i am not sure why some of the members here are holding onto that statement, but it shouldn't have been said since nothing is really confirmed, the only thing we could be 100% sure of in the AFC presidents vote due to his public announcement and his roots etc etc. So why 9 votes i dunno, it could be more or even less.


I think we are caught up on it because some posters made a very big deal about the votes Qatar had locked away, and the financial power Qatar had used to get them.

Now you're saying its not true?



qatarson said:


> dont tell me he bought jewelry for FIFA members wifes.
> 
> and byway we told you guys long month ago it is not 4 votes !! it is 8 votes till this moment and we already posted these news long times ago
> it is not the fifa members only even their goverment & citizens I donno what Bin Hamam bought for these citizens wifes.
> ...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Is Qatar were to somehow get 2022 I'm betting there would be a massive drive to bring over young brazilian talent in time for them to spend 5 years there and play for the national team. :lol:


----------



## Firewheel (Feb 18, 2009)

Has Qatar ever played in the World Cup?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> Is Qatar were to somehow get 2022 I'm betting there would be a massive drive to bring over young brazilian talent in time for them to spend 5 years there and play for the national team. :lol:


So basically nothing would change.... :lol:
Current imports:
Daniel Goma (Guinea) 
Fabio Cesar (Brazil)
Sebastian Soria (Uruguay)
Marconi Amaral (Brazil)
There's more, but they are the most notable.


Firewheel said:


> Has Qatar ever played in the World Cup?


No


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Alex Pato might be a good bet for em as well.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Great news! Time to take out the trash.


Why do you consider this great news? Surely not. I think it would be a missed opportunity; I'd rather see the cosmetic bid being officially exposed and turned down for lack of substance than withdrawn as technical and embarrassing formality.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Why do you consider this great news? Surely not. I think it would be a missed opportunity; I'd rather see the cosmetic bid being officially exposed and turned down for lack of substance than withdrawn as technical and embarrassing formality.


It's great news that the corruption has been exposed.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Firewheel said:


> Has Qatar ever played in the World Cup?


 Is the Pope a Moslim?


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Qatar is one of the most classic examples of the poor becoming rich, and then not knowing what to do with it.

Your continuously trying to get your name out in the world by throwing money at it.

True legacy and respect come from time and impact.
Australia a young nation has respect from other nations for the ANZACs and in the sporting world for our huge contributions to sport including attendance, construction of stadiums and pure passion for sport.

Qatar are expecting the entire world to respect them because they now have money and not making people pay taxes, free education and healthcare.
And now your pride entails your all saints for that.

I do encourage your enthusiasm, and pride for your country and this event. But you have to get real, Qatar has a population of around 1 million, all you have is money, you don't have numbers, you dont have soccer talent and you don't have the overall passion of the sport, you are purely doing it for publicity.

And even more, I knew sooner or later that it would become public that you have bribed people in the committee. What do you expect to do with all that money


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Great news! Time to take out the trash.


Damn you guys are petty... 



Wezza said:


> It's great news that the corruption has been exposed.


It's under investigation, no decision has been taken yet. Let's wait until FIFA releases the result of its investigation before jumping to any conclusions.



jacoboy7 said:


> Qatar is one of the most classic examples of the poor becoming rich, and then not knowing what to do with it.
> 
> Your continuously trying to get your name out in the world by throwing money at it.
> 
> ...


I think they have a pretty good idea of what to do with it. Qatar wants to build a sustainable economy that will last after the oil runs out, and the only way to do that is to expose your country to the world. There is no better way than the world cup. 

They aren't expecting the world to respect them simply because they have money. They are earning respect because they are progressive, value education, and are constantly seeking to improve their country.

As I said above, lets not jump to any conclusions seeing as nothing final has been released yet.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Exactly.

Qatar's bid has enough aspects worthy of constructive criticism without the need to overexaggerate this investigation or preempt its outcome. Forgetting that they're innocent till proven otherwise only undermines the very strong _real_ arguments against Qatar's concept.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wezza said:


> It's great news that the corruption has been exposed.


Which corruption exposed? 

The cynical and farcical bid has enough intrinsic potential to be rejected on the ground of substanstial arguments and sheer facts.

In other & better words:



RobH said:


> Qatar's bid has enough aspects worthy of constructive criticism without the need to overexaggerate this investigation or preempt its outcome. Forgetting that they're innocent till proven otherwise only undermines the very strong _real_ arguments against Qatar's concept.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

According to the Daily Mail - so take with a pinch of salt perhaps - Qatar are spending £2.9m on their world cup presentations - which will include CGI and 3D elements! Madness if true!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> According to the Daily Mail - so take with a pinch of salt perhaps - Qatar are spending £2.9m on their world cup presentations - which will include CGI and 3D elements! Madness if true!


Unfortunately,its all they have-money
Everything will be contracted out to foreign firms as is the whole bid


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ last time i checked movies do cost a heavy load of money, especially if you are hiring companies from abroad to do them not to mention CGI and 3D graphics all these hi-tech things, but it is true that is just short videos (10-15 mins max ?) lets hope the public gets a glimpse of this video.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

amrja said:


> Damn you guys are petty...
> 
> 
> 
> It's under investigation, no decision has been taken yet. Let's wait until FIFA releases the result of its investigation before jumping to any conclusions.





OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Which corruption exposed?
> 
> The cynical and farcical bid has enough intrinsic potential to be rejected on the ground of substanstial arguments and sheer facts.
> 
> In other & better words:


Maybe it was a poor choice of words on my behalf. But where there's smoke, well you know the rest.

Even if the bids in question are cleared, it's hard to see them winning the hosting rights because of this investigation IMO.


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Unfortunately,its all they have-money
> Everything will be contracted out to foreign firms as is the whole bid



Its not all they have is money.. get it the other way.. qatar also got money.. the bid has got much more than just spending money.. we goto look into it.. as it says, its never hard to wake someone who is sleeping but its hard to wake up someone who is pretending to be sleeping.. 

qatar might be a small country, but thats not their choice to opt.. n world cup is not just for countries with 12 cities..


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mate honestly vote trading or not, Qatar is not a suitable country to hold a tournament the size of the World Cup in, end of story. Nearly everybody but Qataris can see that. And i'm not trolling you here either.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

nihad said:


> Its not all they have is money.. get it the other way.. qatar also got money.. the bid has got much more than just spending money.. we goto look into it.. as it says, its never hard to wake someone who is sleeping but its hard to wake up someone who is pretending to be sleeping..
> 
> qatar might be a small country, but thats not their choice to opt.. n *world cup is not just for countries with 12 cities*..


Er yeah, it is, or at least, as X has pointed out below for bids with several cities.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

nihad said:


> world cup is not just for countries with 12 cities..


Thats right,thats why FIFA changed their statutes in June this year to allow joint bids.This opens up incredible options for joint bids.-including a GCC one that would be competitive,even if Doha only got two stadia at max.

The scale of the World Cup is far bigger than a Summer Olympics.I don't think that Qatar understands this yet even though no country as tiny as Qatar has held a World Cup before.One of the pillars of FIFA's bid requirements is diversity.If it wasn't then an English bid would be exclusive to London,Manchester and Liverpool,a Spanish bid dominated by Madrid and Barcelona,and an Australian bid by its East Coast cities.Even then-no city in the world has the complete capacity to handle a complete FIFA Men's World Cup-least of all Doha.
Unlike the Qatari posters on here,many hundreds of us in this very forum have actually been to a World Cup or three and know this

Take you're pick-InsCo,EthCo and TecCo-one of them will bury this bid before it even gets to ExCo


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Argentina gives tactical green light to Qatar 2022 bid *

Argentina has confirmed it will throw its weight behind Qatar’s bid to host the FIFA World Cup in 2022.

*
“We expect that Doha in return will support our candidacy to co-host the event in 2030 along with Uruguay,” said Carlos Enrique Meyer, Argentinean tourism minister, during a state visit to Doha".*

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/argentina-gives-tactical-green-light-qatar-2022-bid-357860.html

Gulftimes

http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=393998&version=1&template_id=36&parent_id=16


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

so Qatar will get 10 vote on this December


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

What is the feeling in Qatar? Are they think is possible a win or do they know that an impossible dream?

Is there anyone that could make a little summary about the vote of the members?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I find it unfourtunate that such a stupid bid is getting so much support just for the fact Bin Hamman may still be in there at the next elections...


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

_X_ said:


> The scale of the World Cup is far bigger than a Summer Olympics.I don't think that Qatar understands this yet even though no country as tiny as Qatar has held a World Cup before.


I'm pretty sure they know exactly what the scale of the world cup is. Pretty condescending saying they somehow don't fully understand what they are bidding for, don't you think?



Mr.Underground said:


> What is the feeling in Qatar? Are they think is possible a win or do they know that an impossible dream?
> 
> Is there anyone that could make a little summary about the vote of the members?


Some are optimistic, others are pessimistic. There's no one single opinion really.



Solopop said:


> I find it unfourtunate that such a stupid bid is getting so much support just for the fact Bin Hamman may still be in there at the next elections...


What I find unfortunate is the level of immaturity being put forward by some members of this forum - especially those from Australia.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

amrja said:


> I'm pretty sure they know exactly what the scale of the world cup is. Pretty condescending saying they somehow don't fully understand what they are bidding for, don't you think?


Except that he is right.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

amrja said:


> What I find unfortunate is the level of immaturity being put forward by some members of this forum - especially those from Australia.


This is a bit hypocrytical considering some of the crap posted by Qatari forumers. "9 votes alreddy confrmd:crazy:".


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Argentinean Tourism Minister
Brazilian Prime Minister

These fellas don't vote


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oh wow, great WTF ONCEBITTENTWICESHY, you failed to notice the thousands that were on the other side of the stadium.


Thanks for clarifying.

You don't happen to know whether attedences for Qatari league matches are published do you? And if so where can you find them?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> You don't happen to know whether attedences for Qatari league matches are published do you? And if so where can you find them?


Nothing official, but sometimes the news papers are like "5000 Attended or something" (sometimes).

But this match was good in terms of attendance, thats what pissed me off when OBTS said it had nothing.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Oh wow, great WTF ONCEBITTENTWICESHY, you failed to notice the thousands that were on the other side of the stadium.


The other side:













> Nothing official, but sometimes the news papers are like "50 Attended or something" (sometimes)


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

As I said, without published stats it's hard to know what to believe. It makes this debate nearly impossible.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> The other side:


Maybe next time you take images of spectators you actually focus on the spectators not the field.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Maybe next time you take images of spectators you actually focus on the spectators not the field.


Deal; I will if there are any.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

RobH said:


> As I said, without published stats it's hard to know what to believe. It makes this debate nearly impossible.


Conjuring up vsions of the fictional bid?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Deal; I will if there are any.


Yes there were alot !!

Anyways, looking forward for Brazil Vs Argentina, we will have more than 59 Spektatorz !! Nuw rekored !!! :tongue3:


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

RobH said:


> And I ask this question again, WHY does the Qatari league not publish attendence figures? This thread is ENTIRELY reliant on anecdotal evidence without such statistics.


A bit of a side note but it seems like many Arab nations and Gulf nations in particular seem averse to collecting official data and surveys in a broad range of social and other topics. Maybe its a face saving thing to not have to look at hard numbers, I dunno.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

nomarandlee said:


> A bit of a side note but it seems like many Arab nations and Gulf nations in particular seem averse to collecting official data and surveys in a broad range of social and other topics. Maybe its a face saving thing to not have to look at hard numbers, I dunno.


It'd be an absolute embarrassment that's why. The biggest game ever in Qatar would draw pretty much nothing in any other league, the rest varies from no people to twenty, twenty five. The average crowd attendance at games would be like 10 without the outlier "big match". Al-Gharafa played in Asian Champions league and their average crowd for an ACL game was like 200 or something, that's what I mean by embarrassing.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

nomarandlee said:


> A bit of a side note but it seems like many Arab nations and Gulf nations in particular seem averse to collecting official data and surveys in a broad range of social and other topics. Maybe its a face saving thing to not have to look at hard numbers, I dunno.


Numbers are always rounded off I noticed when I surveyed the attendances of the AFC WCQs for 2010


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> You know nothing about my country, not a bit.
> 
> If we were so bad in sports we wouldn't have had 359 Qatari athletes during the last Asian Games in Doha. and we wouldn't have won the Gold medal in FOOTBALL. Not to mention silver in Handball & Basketball. clearly a success.
> and this years Asian Games we are having 318 participants not to mention a 56–member female athletes delegation for the Guangzhou’s Games.
> ...


Sorry mate but...
Qatars sporting cred
Football-men-109th
football-women not even listed in top 168 teams
ATP tennis-no one in top 1500 or beyond
WTA tennis-no one ranked in top 1155
Golf-mens-no one listed at all in top 1325
Golf-womens-no one listed in top 728
FIBA-mens basketball 29th
FIBA-womens basketball-not ranked in top 71


----------



## different (Jun 28, 2010)

nihad said:


> I think you haven't been to qatar at all.. u might have been here but i think long back.. way back in 80's i guess...
> 
> no tourism venues n screwed alchohol laws... now i get it... is thats all u need..?? i don't think so.. n yea doha has lots of tourism venues.. its a peninsula n u get to see lots of great beaches all around.. i wont say more to impress you.. see it for yourself..
> 
> i dint understand by what u said "s**t to football" what was that..?? please clarify.. Qatar has done more of what we all expected.. i think u are pissed up for not getting into the your school team.. because u make no sense mate.. n why does anyone want the public to watch the match for free..??? totally crazy statement.. paying few bucks wont be so much to watch a game.. n do you know how many football clubs exist right now in doha..???


Which tourism venues are you talking about? Villagio mall? Islamic Museum? Sealine Crappy Beach? Corniche? Inland sea? Souq Waqif? Did I miss something? :nuts:

Could you tell me where's the lots of great beaches aside from crap Sealine? Where great beaches are you talking about where it doesnt even have a DECENT public beach much like just the ones in Jumeirah or Marina in Dubai... Sorry to burst your bubble mate....yeah Doha has changed a lot, it is improving, but there are just some things you cannot just buy by money....hno:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Yes there were alot !!
> 
> Anyways, looking forward for Brazil Vs Argentina, we will have more than 59 Spektatorz !! Nuw rekored !!! :tongue3:


How much will tickets cost for this match?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Wezza said:


> How much will tickets cost for this match?


Regular - 100QR (27.5 USD)

About that match, too bad i didnt find any images of the spectators on the web except for these:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Regular - 100QR (27.5 USD)
> 
> About that match, too bad i didnt find any images of the spectators on the web except for these:


taking photos after games doesn't count, or paying people from other nations to pretend that they're your fans


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> taking photos after games doesn't count, or paying people from other nations to pretend that they're your fans


That wasn't after the game that was just at kick off time. and nobody is paid to go to local matches, since they are free anyways. Again, you don't know anything about my country. 
It a shame those attendees had to go home heartbroken by the loss.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> That wasn't after the game that was just at kick off time. and nobody is paid to go to local matches, since they are free anyways. Again, you don't know anything about my country.


But you still have nobody at the grounds and as I have said you pay overseas people to go and support your team. A fantastic example involves the Asian cup in 2007 when you paid the Vietnamese locals to go and support your, supporter less nation.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

The white outfits (I'm sorry I don't know what they're called) that everyone wears actually make for a cool visual as a background with the scarves.


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

different said:


> Which tourism venues are you talking about? Villagio mall? Islamic Museum? Sealine Crappy Beach? Corniche? Inland sea? Souq Waqif? Did I miss something? :nuts:
> 
> Could you tell me where's the lots of great beaches aside from crap Sealine? Where great beaches are you talking about where it doesnt even have a DECENT public beach much like just the ones in Jumeirah or Marina in Dubai... Sorry to burst your bubble mate....yeah Doha has changed a lot, it is improving, but there are just some things you cannot just buy by money....hno:



We ain't talking about buying somethings mate.. nobody from doha is.. we are talking about a world cup 12 years from now.. qatar jus got 6 years to build from scrap for the asian games n they did build more than jus stadiums for that event.. now don't tell me world cup is bigger than the asian games.. i clearly get that.. what am trying to say is doha has few project ongoing which will solve all your queries of did i miss something.. check out few like Pearl qatar, Lusail city project [its 25 kms in size], NDIA, Waab city, education city phase 2, sports museum...

Dubai n its beaches must be very good.. why aint they having any world class sports facilities as much as doha has... thats a point to distinguish too.. compare both very deeply in sporting facilities too coz doha does not need income from tourism ... we all know dubai rely a huge percentage on it... 
So they have to be good at it.. So is doha in the sporting arena... there is a difference...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Then why don't you give up this stupid argument ?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


>



A picture tells a thousand words; the paramount flaw encapsulated.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

If Qatar gets this, it will be the most obvious theft, steal, call it whatever you want, in history of, not just sport, the World. 

And there is big possibility for that, as we saw recently how corrupted are most influent members of FIFA.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Livno80101 said:


> If Qatar gets this, it will be the most obvious theft, steal, call it whatever you want, in history of, not just sport, the World.
> 
> And there is big possibility for that, as we saw recently how corrupted are most influent members of FIFA.


In fact, this is exactly why the miniscule village of Doha in terms of global football scale should have the privilege of hosting 2022. One day you'll appreciate the undisputed and multi-layered profoundness of my statement.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> In fact, this is exactly why the miniscule village of Doha in terms of global football scale should have the privilege of hosting 2022. One day you'll appreciate the undisputed and multi-layered profoundness of my statement.


I am aware of this. Unfortunately.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ Then why don't you give up this stupid argument ?



I hate generalising but I'm going to on this occasion.So many times in South Africa when I was waiting patiently in a queue-whether it be the cable car at Table Mountain,or for food at half time at a WC match,a certain group of people continuously went to the front of the waiting line------UNTIL SHOUTED OUT BY THE REST OF THE WORLD
Of course everyone was outraged at the audacity,the sheer rudeness,the absolute contempt 
These Middle Eastern folk(and as I said I hate generalising but it was always plain as day)thought the world owed them one because of the money in their pocket.
They didn't 

*Do your time Qatar,like the rest of the World*.There is so much more to life than money, and trying to use that money to artificially inflate your position in the queue


----------



## lma_13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

lma_13 said:


> Haters gonna hate


Oh Please.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

lma_13 said:


> Haters gonna hate



Doesn't hold water with me mate
I went to the WC in '06 with 2 Australians of Lebanese descent and loved it,despite the non stop attempts to convert me to Islam ,the never ending requests for Germany's national food-the Kebab,or the extra time waiting while they both got searched at gates to stadia etc

I made a valid point,accept it


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

_X_ said:


> I hate generalising but I'm going to on this occasion.So many times in South Africa when I was waiting patiently in a queue-whether it be the cable car at Table Mountain,or for food at half time at a WC match,a certain group of people continuously went to the front of the waiting line------UNTIL SHOUTED OUT BY THE REST OF THE WORLD
> Of course everyone was outraged at the audacity,the sheer rudeness,the absolute contempt
> These Middle Eastern folk(and as I said I hate generalising but it was always plain as day)thought the world owed them one because of the money in their pocket.
> They didn't
> ...


Though its racist I 100% agree.
Their mentality is that the world needs to bow down to them.
STEREOTYPICALLY!



Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ You didn't have to post the entire list. And it is since they had their first international matches this year. This argument along with Aspire is not really relevant to this topic.


Its 100% relevant to the topic, everything X has posted is a good eye opener to everyone seeing this thread.
We aren't trolling the thread, just showing everyone the truth behind all your propaganda posts.

IF Qatar actually get the WC, I hope the entire world know it was from corruption, and we protest it by not going, I know I will.
In another 2042, I will commit to your WC and Olympic games, when you at least wait awhile for the respect and fame from the world...not "jumping to the from of the queue"


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> Qatar is setting out to be the most geographically focused FIFA World Cup™ ever. All of our stadiums will be integrated into Qatar’s new, efficient metro and rail network. Most stadiums will be less than 30 minutes apart, and the longest distance between any two stadiums will be one hour. Catching two games on the same day will be easy. Players and coaches will benefit too. Once established at their custom-built base camps, they can focus on football, without having to worry about needless distractions like travel or changes of accommodation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious ? So many stadiums in such small vicinity.
Deluded bid seriously


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

jacoboy7 said:


> Though its racist I 100% agree.
> Their mentality is that the world needs to bow down to them.
> STEREOTYPICALLY!
> 
> ...


You call me mentally retarted person lol have a look in the mirror. If Qatar gets the bid it just proves their bid is better than Australia's. It proves Australia is a joke. Nobody cares if you or any other Australians don't go. Your just mad that Qatar people are richer than you than and you don't got arab money. :cheers:


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't support this bid because it's just rediculous to host a world cup in such a tiny area and also I don't like the whole naturalization policy of qatar, but the hating on here from the australians is just too much. Just wait for the results than you can start complaining.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Trelawny said:


> You call me mentally retarted person lol have a look in the mirror. If Qatar gets the bid it just proves their bid is better than Australia's. It proves Australia is a joke. Nobody cares if you or any other Australians don't go. Your just mad that Qatar people are richer than you than and you don't got arab money. :cheers:


And you called other people trolls. Funny little man. :nuts:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to see something of new and only Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022 can give me this feeling.

Other bids make me a feeling of something seen. Russia and Qatar have personality, new conception of stadia, new countries. They have the pleasure to be new country and for fan the pleasure to discover them.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> I want to see something of new and only Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022 can give me this feeling.
> 
> Other bids make me a feeling of something seen. Russia and Qatar have personality, new conception of stadia, new countries. They have the pleasure to be new country and for fan the pleasure to discover them.


yes, economic waste/giving world cups to the most undeserving nations is the way to go in your world, but it's not reality hno:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

MysteryMike said:


> yes, economic waste/giving world cups to the most undeserving nations is the way to go in your world, but it's not reality hno:


Russia too?


----------



## djwizard84 (Nov 21, 2007)

i think that Qatar should not get the WC because it would be just a waste of money (it doesn't matter if you have a lot) those facilities after the WC would be empty, no real use... hotels, restaurants and so on! 

future after the WC should be the legacy of an important event... and doesn't see future for this "investment"


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

djwizard84 said:


> i think that Qatar should not get the WC because it would be just a waste of money (it doesn't matter if you have a lot) those facilities after the WC would be empty, no real use... hotels, restaurants and so on!
> 
> future after the WC should be the legacy of an important event... and doesn't see future for this "investment"


Is your the money? No, so is not important for you if it is a waste of money.

About the legacy, you will have not stadia of 45,000 but many stadia with 25,000 seats, so not too big.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Why do you feel so compelled to defend every negative comment about Qatar's bid?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Exactly, the height chosen for the map was Doha 6 years ago....


Let me guess, Doha has at least quadrupled in size since then?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Let me guess, Doha has at least quadrupled in size since then?


Almust as much as Balluna!1!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

nihad said:


> could you please find something new here.. the new airport is getting officially opened next year n in this map the airport site is in the sea..not even the landscape work is half done..


Hy Nihad (or Qatar Son) could you put a map of metro extension (85 km) planned in Doha. 

Hello from a rainy Milan.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Let me guess, Doha has at least quadrupled in size since then?


Not quadrupled but it did grow a lot, for example many new projects such as the Pearl Qatar, Lusail city, Education city, and many other communities and projects. 



Mr.Underground said:


> Hy Nihad (or Qatar Son) could you put a map of metro extension (85 km) planned in Doha.
> 
> Hello from a rainy Milan.


If by metro you mean Railways the map is below.
if you meant the nations master plan, then we might need to wait until the first quarter of 2011.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Second in the table Al Arabi currently entertaining Al Ahli, pulling yet another sell-out crowd in the Qatar League.


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

where is everyone?


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

White_soX said:


> where is everyone?


don't you see them? The fans have red shirts on:lol:
Why does Qatar need DB to manage their railways?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Not quadrupled but it did grow a lot, for example many new projects such as the Pearl Qatar, Lusail city, Education city, and many other communities and projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean the plan of development metro and urban transport in Doha.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Second in the table Al Arabi currently entertaining Al Ahli, pulling yet another sell-out crowd in the Qatar League.


Where was eveyone when Egypt hosted the 2009 under 20 world cup???? Or the 2006 African Cup of Nations??? So don't talk shiznit!


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Where was eveyone when Egypt hosted the 2009 under 20 world cup???? Or the 2006 African Cup of Nations??? So don't talk shiznit!


:crazy:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Where was eveyone when Egypt hosted the 2009 under 20 world cup???? Or the 2006 African Cup of Nations??? So don't talk shiznit!


Egypt actually deserves to host the world cup unlike Doha, which is an absolute embarrassment to international football. This is a video for the under 20 world cup in Egypt, looks pretty good to me, unlike Doha's sham. As I said Doha should withdraw their sham/joke of a bid ASAP. Egypt would be an amazing world cup host, pyramids, valley of the pharaohs etc etc after games or before/after would be perfect for tourists (tourist venues is one of the many list of things which Doha's sham bid can only dream about).


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Is hosting the WC the only way Qatar can actually get in?


----------



## AndreasBerlin (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all, I am new to this thread.

I think Qatar is a good country and I love the middle east, but I am worried for the world cup if it is held in only Qatar. My country held the world cup 4 years ago, and while everything looked to go smoothly on the surface, it was a lot of hard work and a lot of preparation. It especially relied on the hard work of the individual hosting cities. Each one of them was stretched to the max making sure they could handle the incoming visitors and make the tournament go smoothly. I just can't see how one city could physically handle the world cup. Ok, I know that many of the stadiums are technically in a different designated city, but they will share accommodation, transport, food, water, police, and security facilities, just to name a few. The pressure on all of these things will be immense. Germany was able to work because the pressure was spread across many different cities. 

As I said, Qatar is a good place, but I think if they want to hold a world cup, they should put forward a joint bid with countries like Bahrain, UAE, Oman or kuwait. That way the hosting pressure can be spread around.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Where was eveyone when Egypt hosted the 2009 under 20 world cup???? Or the 2006 African Cup of Nations??? So don't talk shiznit!


Calm down, boy. 


Attendances at domestic league games in Egypt are of Qatarian proportions, barring the odd (near) sell-outs where Ahly, Zamalek and Ismaily are concerned, home or away. Egyptians don't travel to away games for moving reasons. 

The stands in Assyut or Naq Hammadi for that matter are packed to the rafters with locals either supporting Ahly or Zamalek and certainly nót their hometown teams, controlled by regime or companies. 












Where was everyone when Egypt hosted the 2009 U-20? 

I do not resort to Qatarian statement libel and just go and watch football; present at the majority of games, including the final between Ghana and Brasil:






















The African Cup of Nations 2006? Oh well, just another snapshot.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^I can't see the people...


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Was interesting to hear the NeBe suggesting Egypt would/could co-hosting a fantastic World Cup-I totally agree.So many co hosting arrangements would work,to allow smaller bids to comply and compete with the superpowers of football


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I have decided to drop my Cape Town 2026 WC bid for Johannesburg which has most of the venues in place. These venues are actually real and aren't renders.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Please don’t be deceived by Qatari creating smoke screens and derailing this topic, claiming the country is a football loving nation. 

Exposing time, reducing the farcical phantom bid to proper proportions. 

Today’s home match of Al Rayyan:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Today’s home match of Al Rayyan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2

Total crowd for match of the week=208:banana:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

The area circled in red is the reclaimed land for Doha's new airport.... The total area of Qatar has significantly increased with this. :lol:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I can handle losing to OZ.

Losing to Qatar though...

I think I would stop watching the World Cup all together.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
That.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

hngcm said:


> I can handle losing to OZ.
> 
> Losing to Qatar though...
> 
> I think I would stop watching the World Cup all together.


I think everyone would. There would be world wide anger. Qatar doesn't bloody deserve it. Maybe if they can qualify for the World Cup - that will never happen.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will737 said:


> I think everyone would. There would be world wide anger. Qatar doesn't bloody deserve it. Maybe if they can qualify for the World Cup - that will never happen.


Yes they will via their Nationalising program,and the January transfer window:bash:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> why didn't MBH vote for Egypt if it was that important


Why didnt the Egyptian delegate vote for his own country ??? hno:,Please.. you have no argument.

The Arab world / Middle eastern world cup "bid" claim is made by *THE BIDDING COMMITTIE*, MBH has nothing to do with this except voting....


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Why didnt the Egyptian delegate vote for his own country ??? hno:,Please.. you have no argument.
> 
> The Arab world / Middle eastern world cup "bid" claim is made by *THE BIDDING COMMITTIE*, MBH has nothing to do with this except voting....


Pretty hard for the Egyptians to vote when Egypt didn't have a fifa executive member at that time :lol: But MBH was there and he couldn't give a toss. Shows what Qatar's bid is all about really. Total utter bs.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar's bid illustrated:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Isn't that Khalfan Ibrahim? He's supposed to be their gun locally born player. :lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

looooooooooooooool


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Isn't that Khalfan Ibrahim? He's supposed to be their gun locally born player. :lol:


Qatari boy attempting to hit the cross bar only to find a goal post on his way, blinded by the goal line. 

Asian Paralympics material. 2006 revisited when powerhouse Iraq (ranked 310) succumbed to mighty Qatar, currently 216 in the FIFA ranking table.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Qatar's bid illustrated:


correcting Australia bid illustrated they claim they are better and has pro players in their team enjoy what they done in world cup lol






anybody told him it is rugby match hahahahahah


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Isn't that Khalfan Ibrahim? He's supposed to be their gun locally born player. :lol:


hahahah that show you dont belong to Asia aussis dont know any thing in Asia Khalfan ibraim another player and he hold Asia Gold Medal 2006 and best player in Asia 

Best player in Asia 2006









Khalfan Ibrahim After Qatar won Asia Gold Medal 2006










before you talking about this tiny country try to make Australia learn some thing from them and at least win any cup or football medal hahahah


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

112th


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Qatari boy attempting to hit the cross bar only to find a goal post on his way, blinded by the goal line.
> 
> Asian Paralympics material. 2006 revisited when powerhouse Iraq (ranked 310) succumbed to mighty Qatar, currently 216 in the FIFA ranking table.


Must save this post:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow. waqif is just...pathetic? What word should be used to describe him?


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Will737 said:


> Wow. waqif is just...pathetic? What word should be used to describe him?


yes im as I was thinking im playing rugby in world cup lol


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

waqif said:


> yes im as I done this in world cup lol


At least we got there. Here is Qatrs effort against us:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> yes im as I was thinking im playing rugby in world cup lol


At least Australia can make a world cup, infact they have made the world cup finals 3 times (consecutively the last 2 times), that player btw is Harry Kewell, he played for Liverpool FC, won the FA cup, won the Champions League, PFA young players of the year etc, wtf has a Qatar footballer done? Jacksh*t.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Will737 said:


> At least we got there. Here is Qatrs effort against us:



that why we didnt want go to world cup in 2010 when we are not ready. we dont want make scandal as what happen for 3 red cards team in worldcup 2010 lol

nice compare


----------



## lma_13 (Sep 18, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Qatari boy attempting to hit the cross bar only to find a goal post on his way, blinded by the goal line.
> 
> Asian Paralympics material. 2006 revisited when powerhouse Iraq (ranked 310) succumbed to mighty Qatar, currently 216 in the FIFA ranking table.


Im pretty sure we won against Australia also


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

waqif said:


> *Argentina 1:0 Brazil by messi*


Nice match, and a beautiful stadium too. :cheers:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

So good infact that they have already sold 16,000 to the opening match of the Asian Cup featuring no 113hno:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> So good infact that they have already sold 16,000 to the opening match of the Asian Cup featuring no 113hno:


51 days left, give it time 

on the other hand, the game today had a full 50K diverse stadium ! I saw Qataris, Brazilians, Argentinians, Lebanese, Algerians, Moroccans, Tunisians, Bahrainis, Saudis, Omanis, Sudanese, Ethiopians, Egyptians, Iraqis, Indians, Bengalis, Pakistanis, Indonesians and Philipinos ! 0_0 talk about DIVERSITY ! I wonder how many other nationalities i didnt see. The Fan-Fest was also quite entertaining. EVERYTHING WAS ORGANISED VERY WELL.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

333,What time is the blockbuster between Qatar and Haiti on??
Is it or has it or will it??


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> 333,What time is the blockbuster between Qatar and Haiti on??
> Is it or has it or will it??


Is it (No), Has it (nO), will it (NO!)

because it has (apparently) been delayed till next week.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Cheers
How will they fit it in with all the other matches Qatar are playing?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Bolsilludo said:


> Nice match, and a beautiful stadium too. :cheers:


What's beautiful about that stadium?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

A news report pre todays match:






Some images from todays match:
















LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, This random person jumps into the field and starts running around, certainly a first for Qatar :nuts: .


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations Qatarson 333 for the great match in Doha and Egypt victory

the arabs deserve it


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Wezza said:


> What's beautiful about that stadium?


Just a trip down to memory lane.



> "Aspire Zone facilities bagged top positions in a contest for the most beautiful sports and leisure facilities in the world. Aspire Dome, won the coveted second (silver prize) and Khalifa Stadium the third position (bronze prize) in the contest, organised recently by International Association for Sport Leisure and Facilities. Qatar was the only GCC and Arab state to achieve these advanced rankings in the contest which included 88 sports and leisure facilities from 27 countries. These state-of-the-art sport facilities need no introduction as they have successfully hosted the Doha Asian Games in 2006, which showcased the best ever opening and closing ceremonies in Asian Games history. Aspire sports dome formed the nucleus of the Games, where most of the events were held. The awards ceremony is expected to take place in Germany between October 31 and November 2, 2007."


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

waqif said:


> Congratulations Qatarson 333 for the great match in Doha and Egypt victory
> 
> the arabs deserve it


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

waqif said:


> Congratulations Qatarson 333 for the great match in Doha and Egypt victory
> 
> the arabs deserve it


EGYPT and QATAR support each other.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Whats the matter, there is absolutely nothing funny. :nono:


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Whats the matter, there is absolutely nothing funny. :nono:


he is lost the words it is 3 zeroooooooo and by Arab team lol


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

waqif said:


> he is lost the words it is 3 zeroooooooo and by Arab team lol


Yeah, us Arab towels embarrassed the didgeridoo boys. We won Asian Gold Medal en they received 3 red cards in 2010.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Yeah, us Arab towels embarrassed the didgeridoo boys. We won Asian Gold Medal en they received 3 red cards in 2010.


Arab towels ? :weird: ???????????










Egypt is not even in Asia !!! Are you on crack ? what type of drugs do you do in Egypt !! hno:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Besides, FIFA rankings *DO NOT MATTER*.

Korea DPR, ranked 106 was able to get into the 2010 FIFA WC so FIFA rankings should not be a problem at all !!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Besides, FIFA rankings *DO NOT MATTER*.
> 
> Korea DPR, ranked 106 was able to get into the 2010 FIFA WC so FIFA rankings should not be a problem at all !!


Yes, but nobody is expecting them to host one anytime soon.

I think Qatar's lack of world cup experience is a worry, but I think today's technical report is a bigger one for the Qatar bid. The only bid listed as high-risk, and for all the reasons we've gone over in this thread.

Would Qatar consider some form of joint bid if the technical report's concerns mean it fails to win the vote?


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Arab towels


maybe he mean Hajj Towels as you knew it is Haj days


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

RobH said:


> Yes, but nobody is expecting them to host one anytime soon.
> 
> I think Qatar's lack of world cup experience is a worry, but I think today's technical report is a bigger one for the Qatar bid. The only bid listed as high-risk, and for all the reasons we've gone over in this thread.
> 
> Would Qatar consider some form of joint bid if the technical report's concerns mean it fails to win the vote?


are you consider too that the report didnt bring any new thing and it is the same things consider bad about Qatar bid since a year lol

it is too late for repat same things while Qatar already lobby 14 votes


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

waqif said:


> maybe he mean Hajj Towels as you knew it is Haj days


You're my boy, towel. Australia. World Cup 2010. Three red cards. At least we have Asia Gold Medal. 2006. Arab world rules.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

waqif said:


> maybe he mean Hajj Towels as you knew it is Haj days


I don't think so since he didn't say Islamic, but "Arab" a reference to a group of people that speak a common language.

_______________________

It is in fact quite late, 14 days to host announcment ! 50 days to AFC Asian Cup in Qatar.




RobH said:


> Yes, but nobody is expecting them to host one anytime soon.
> 
> I think Qatar's lack of world cup experience is a worry, but I think today's technical report is a bigger one for the Qatar bid. The only bid listed as high-risk, and for all the reasons we've gone over in this thread.
> 
> Would Qatar consider some form of joint bid if the technical report's concerns mean it fails to win the vote?


Would you please show me where exactly it says it is a "high risk" bid ?(I may have not seen it)
other than MysteryMikes biased & hypocritical posts.

_______________

So that was the FIFA technical report, any ideas about the ethics report ? any news ? SOURCES !


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

2 International friendly clashes that prove Qatar's ability to organise a successful World Cup.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> You're my boy, towel. Australia. World Cup 2010. Three red cards. At least we have Asia Gold Medal. 2006. Arab world rules.


also arabs won the youth world cup sliver Medal in Australia 1981 and Asia Cup as the arabs in Africa won Africa Cup

so that why arabs deserve world to host world cup in 2022 Qatar as Asian country and Egypt 2026 as African country

we can get 2 world cup in the area


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> 2 International friendly clashes that prove Qatar's ability to organise a successful World Cup.


 Let's not get carried away, there's a big difference between hosting 2 friendly games more for the local audience and hosting a 32 Team WC in 4 weeks.
And about the performances, I think it's irrelevant to talk about this especially on a rather racial than national level.
And hosting a WC doesn't mean you host it for the Arab/Muslim people, it will be probably as easy to come to Doha from Stockholm or Bucharest as from Cairo or Tehran. Plus, await people to come not just to see the games but have a lot of "fun" :cheers:.

Of course, speaking about the traveling and distances: epic fail for Australia :lol:.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I don't think so since he didn't say Islamic, but "Arab" a reference to a group of people that speak a common language.
> 
> _______________________
> 
> ...


we dont need reports lol we know we have some problems in our bid like any other bid but we also know that our bid is on top and the most close to win when it is come to lobby supporters and votes.

as Qatar son said 14 days to host announcment and 14 countries lobby with Qatar include egypt


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

PaulFCB said:


> Let's not get carried away, there's a big difference between hosting 2 friendly games more for the local audience and hosting a 32 Team WC in 4 weeks.
> And about the performances, I think it's irrelevant to talk about this especially on a rather racial than national level.
> And hosting a WC doesn't mean you host it for the Arab/Muslim people, it will be probably as easy to come to Doha from Stockholm or Bucharest as from Cairo or Tehran. Plus, await people to come not just to see the games but have a lot of "fun" :cheers:.
> 
> Of course, speaking about the traveling and distances: epic fail for Australia :lol:.


that a show for fans preparing them for what coming in January AFC Cup 2011 and World Cup 2022


----------



## n_pon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

thailand is hosting the 2012 FIFA futsol world cup, maybe they should get the next world cup!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

waqif said:


> also arabs won the youth world cup sliver Medal in Australia 1981 and Asia Cup as the arabs in Africa won Africa Cup
> 
> so that why arabs deserve world to host world cup in 2022 Qatar as Asian country and Egypt 2026 as African country
> 
> we can get 2 world cup in the area


AFC followed by CAF :horse: 

True:
Qatar = Asian Games Gold Medal (Silver Medal went to Iraq)
Iraq = AFC Asian Cup (Saudi Arabia Second place)
Egypt = African Cup of Nations (Also most successful)


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Egypt = African Cup of Nations (Also most successful)


Yeah and Egypt will be the first arab nation to host a world cup because they are a proper football team unlike embarrassing Qatar with it's joke bid and just as bad football team. They also have tourist destinations and culture, something which again Qatar has nothing of.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

PaulFCB said:


> Let's not get carried away, there's a big difference between hosting 2 friendly games more for the local audience and hosting a 32 Team WC in 4 weeks.
> And about the performances, I think it's irrelevant to talk about this especially on a rather racial than national level.
> And hosting a WC doesn't mean you host it for the Arab/Muslim people, it will be probably as easy to come to Doha from Stockholm or Bucharest as from Cairo or Tehran. Plus, await people to come not just to see the games but have a lot of "fun" :cheers:.
> 
> Of course, speaking about the traveling and distances: epic fail for Australia :lol:.


:cheers: yes, The country does have a quite central location not to mention great transport links within the country + the fans dont need to worry about weather or not there will be adequate accommodation and/or transport !

And about the friendlies, yes it is a major task, but Qatar already proved it during the Asian Games that a one city event is possible (since Olympics and Asian games are city events) and an even more compact city (Doha). this is a major achievement and these friendlies show that there is a great football atmosphere in Qatar not to mention the love of international football and the wonderful cultural diversity available in this country.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

PaulFCB said:


> Of course, speaking about the traveling and distances: epic fail for Australia :lol:.



Well it didn't stop 130,000 Australians travelling to the last two brilliant World Cups
Also I don't think travelling is a real problem for 70% of the Worlds population:cheers:,and it simply isn't a problem wherever you live if you love your team

Maybe its just Australians that travel in large numbers


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

n_pon88 said:


> thailand is hosting the 2012 FIFA futsol world cup, maybe they should get the next world cup!


well they can but I never hear that they planing for this or have plan I only heard about Dubai plan but it is canceled.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Yeah and Egypt will be the first arab nation to host a world cup because they are a proper football team unlike embarrassing Qatar with it's joke bid and just as bad football team. They also have tourist destinations and culture, something which again Qatar has nothing of.


Egypt dont have bid in 2022 only Qatar and it is the most close country to win this bid


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Yeah and Egypt will be the first arab nation to host a world cup because they are a proper football team unlike embarrassing Qatar with it's joke bid and just as bad football team. They also have tourist destinations and culture, something which again Qatar has nothing of.


O Rly ?

Then why is Doha the capital of Arab culture 2010 ?
Not to mention the availability of many cultural hotshots in the country, lack of history yes, but culture definitely not. especially in a country as diverse as Qatar.

Maybe not enough now, but surely by 2022 we would have enough tourist destinations and if not satisfying, Bahrain is 55 Minutes away by train, 45 By air, Dubai is 1 hour away by air.

AGAIN, FIFA RANKINGS DO NOT MATTER. In fact, South Africa ranked second worst (in terms of FIFA rankings) between the WC teams and that didn't stop them from hosting a world cup. again remember we want to HOST the world cup, not win it (off course it would be nice but not likely, hosting on the other hand is.)


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> O Rly ?
> 
> Then why is Doha the capital of Arab culture 2010 ?
> Not to mention the availability of many cultural hotshots in the country, lack of history yes, but culture definitely not. especially in a country as diverse as Qatar.
> ...


Australia lost AFC Cup 2011 bid and Qatar won the host
we going to win 2022 bid too because Australia does not have seat or lobby as our lobby.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Australia never entered a bid for the 2011 Asian Cup.

OTOH, Australia is bidding for the 2015 Asian Cup as the sole bidder.

International friendlies count for nothing because the logistics are nothing like the World Cup. You don't need to accommodate tens of thousands of travelling fans, provide long term accommodation for visiting teams and their support staff, you don't have huge armies travelling from city to city.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> Australia lost AFC Cup 2011 bid and Qatar won the host
> we going to win 2022 bid too because Australia does not have seat or lobby as our lobby.


Australia I don't think was even part of Asia at that time and certainly they did not bid and Qatar did not win the AFC Cup bid from anybody, Qatar were the sole bidder. So how about you actually start publishing some facts waqif, instead of your constant garbage. 

South Africa too did not have a seat in the FIFA executive committee and infact the whole of Africa voted against them. South Africa were not 113 in the world and they had a reason for that it's called apartheid, they were banned from international football, not like Qatar who have been playing all this time but are a total utter embarrassment. BTW Yes, South Africa still won the vote for the 2010 bid with nobody on the FIFA executive committee and their own confederation voting against them because they were the best bid that there was.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

invincible said:


> Australia never bidded for the 2011 Asian Cup.


It did for the 2015 Edition (too late opcorn. Qatar would be the first AFC-Member nation to host the AFC Asian Cup *TWICE*.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Australia I don't think was even part of Asia at that time and certainly they did not bid and Qatar did not win the AFC Cup bid from anybody, Qatar were the sole bidder. So how about you actually start publishing some facts waqif, instead of your constant garbage.
> 
> South Africa too did not have a seat in the FIFA executive committee and infact the whole of Africa voted against them. South Africa were not 113 in the world and they had a reason for that it's called apartheid, they were banned from international football, not like Qatar who have been playing all this time but are a total utter embarrassment. BTW Yes, South Africa still won the vote for the 2010 bid with nobody on the FIFA executive committee and *their own confederation voting against them because they were the best bid that there was.*


:weird: Not the right reason to vote against it, And yet they claim its for the African continent :lol:.

At least Qatar's bid is really backed by the Arab/Middle Eastern World, including the Union of Arab Football Associations, West Asian Football Federation and numerous independent expressions of support from neighboring countries such as UAE, Saudi Arabia & Egypt.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Australia & Iran was bidding for AFC Cup 2011 they both lost
Australia new comer to Asia it is need long time to get lobby from Asian votes (Japan,Qatar,Thailand,Korea) 
Australia in East of Asia that area already hosted the world cup few years ago (2002)
so Qatar chances stronger and it is perfect time zone to Europe
Qatar has some problems but these problems not stoped them to make lobby and have 14 vote in their side
Australia bigest problem it is not have seat and Oceana member is suspended
they only have one vote coming from germany


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> It did for the 2015 Edition (too late opcorn. Qatar would be the first AFC-Member nation to host the AFC Asian Cup *TWICE*.


So for the 2015 edition, Australia were the sole bidder and the previous one wasn't really given to you either, you stepped in after someone pulled out, not exactly a great bid. You haven't won anything, Qatar soon to be eliminated from the FIFA vote, tick tick tick.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

_X_ said:


> Well it didn't stop 130,000 Australians travelling to the last two brilliant World Cups
> Also I don't think travelling is a real problem for 70% of the Worlds population:cheers:,and it simply isn't a problem wherever you live if you love your team
> 
> Maybe its just Australians that travel in large numbers


 Oh, you really think 70% of the World Population ( or let's make a shortlist: 31 participating non-hosting countries ) can afford to travel more than half the world? 
Australia is one country I liked at the World Cups and I have nothing against it hosting 2022 BUT it's a hell of a ride 24 hours on the planes+at least one airport on the way. 
If all the world would have the income of a average Australian money would probably not be the problem: airplane+accommodation+all the rest. But I saw Man City fans when coming in Romania double checking the menu's at restaurants/bars, looking for cheaper places and stuff when they came this summer for a game in Romania. And they didn't come from Vietnam, they came from England and only a 3 hour flight, not a 24 .
And about the Australians, very nice, but from 130.000 people to 2 WC's to 70% of the World is a long distance.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> Australia & Iran was bidding for AFC Cup 2011 they both lost


As I said waqif, your story is absolute garbage. Learn some facts instead of rinsing out the same bs. 

*Despite being the only country to formally lodge a bid, Qatar’s submission must meet all the requirements stipulated by the AFC before it can be ratified as host. Otherwise the bidding process will be reopened. The AFC said the decision on 2011 would be announced on July 29. 
*

http://qatar2011.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=2


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> So for the 2015 edition, Australia were the sole bidder and the previous one wasn't really given to you either, you stepped in after someone pulled out, not exactly a great bid. You haven't won anything, Qatar soon to be eliminated from the FIFA vote, tick tick tick.


we have won AFC 2011 bid and your country eliminated from this bid and yeah your country didnt win AFC 2015 bid yet they will vote for it in January here in Qatar and till that time there many things can happen becouse it is can be eliminated again.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> we have won AFC 2011 bid and your country eliminated from this bid and yeah your country didnt win AFC 2015 bid yet they will vote for it in January here in Qatar and till that time there many things can happen becouse it is can be eliminated again.


You are an absolute joke honestly even your own Qatar bid site says you are the sole bidder for the 2011 edition of the AFC cup and you continue with your trash. I mean you are just as embarrassing as the Qatar technical report and that takes some doing.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> You are an absolute joke honestly even your own Qatar bid site says you are the sole bidder for the 2011 edition of the AFC cup and you continue with your trash. I mean you are just as embarrassing as the Qatar technical report and that takes some doing.


hahahah that isnt Qatar AFC site it is fans blog with no footer and copyright lol all your source always is blogs and Australian-british newspapers lol

and more again Qatar which won hosting AFC Cup 2011 and your country even not been choosen to host 2015 yet










http://www.the-afc.com/en/tournaments/men-a-youth/afc-asian-cup/


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> hahahah that isnt Qatar AFC site it is fans blog with no footer and copyright lol all your source always is blogs and Australian-british newspapers lol
> 
> and more again Qatar which won hosting AFC Cup 2011 and your country even not been choosen to host 2015 yet
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah, keep dreaming about your total garbage. Australia is to be rubber stamped just as Qatar had to wait, even though they were the sole bidder. 

*Despite being the only country to formally lodge a bid, Qatar's submission must meet all the requirements stipulated by the AFC before it can be ratified as host. Otherwise the bidding process will be reopened.

The AFC said the decision on 2011 would be announced on July 29, the same day as the 2007 Asian Cup final.*

http://in.reuters.com/article/idINIndia-28158520070625


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

waqif said:


> Australia & Iran was bidding for AFC Cup 2011 they both lost


Australia considered placing a late bid but didn't. That is different to losing the bid.

Iran pulled out of the bid. That too is different to losing the bid.

Why don't you provide a source to your claims? I'm only basing this on what I read on Wikipedia, which can't be accepted as a fully reliable source and I'm happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

invincible said:


> Australia considered placing a late bid but didn't. That is different to losing the bid.
> 
> Iran pulled out of the bid. That too is different to losing the bid.
> 
> Why don't you provide a source to your claims? I'm only basing this on what I read on Wikipedia, which can't be accepted as a fully reliable source and I'm happy to be proven wrong.


yes it was late bid and eliminated also Iran eliminated due not meet requrements but MysteryMike Always sees Australia does not lose and maybe if you asked him today who win the match Egypt or Australia he may says Australia.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Provide me a source. Don't just paraphrase your previous posts. I'm not interested in what your opinion or what MysteryMike said. All that is just hearsay. 

Wikipedia says Australia considered a late bid but went on to mention that the only countries that were entered as bidders were Qatar, India and Iran. India pulled out and Iran failed to provide the required documentation at the time. Australia couldn't have been eliminated from the bid if it didn't even take part in it.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

invincible said:


> Provide me a source. Don't just paraphrase your previous posts. I'm not interested in what your opinion or what MysteryMike said. All that is just hearsay.
> 
> Wikipedia says Australia considered a late bid but went on to mention that the only countries that were entered as bidders were Qatar, India and Iran. India pulled out and Iran failed to provide the required documentation at the time. Australia couldn't have been eliminated from the bid if it didn't even take part in it.


you can search sources by your self on internet you already said and knew your country was bidding to 2011 with Iran and both eliminated Australia for join late and Iran for not meet requirements and Qatar wasnt solo bid as MysteryMike claimed.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Reuters India

http://in.reuters.com/article/idINIndia-28708920070729



> he Gulf state was the only country to submit a formal bid to host the event but had to satisfy the AFC of their ability to stage the tournament before being confirmed as hosts.
> 
> India and Iran had initially indicated they would bid but pulled out before the final deadline in May.


No bid from Australia. It was considered but the FFA did not submit any bid. The FFA did not organise venues or a bid book.

This is my last comment on this topic.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

waqif said:


> yes it was late bid and eliminated also Iran eliminated due not meet requrements but MysteryMike Always sees Australia does not lose and maybe if you asked him today who win the match Egypt or Australia he may says Australia.


Man please give up your claim that Qatar beat Australia or Iran for the 2011 Cup. It was the sole bidder in the end. Nearly every bidding priocess for any event has interested parties, but its only a contender if a formal bid is submitted and carried through.

Im all for discussion, but make sure its factual first please.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

invincible said:


> Reuters India
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/idINIndia-28708920070729
> 
> ...


Back to May 16, 2007
The Sydney Morning Herald

((( Australia possible host of 2011 Asian Cup ))))

AUSTRALIA has dusted off plans to host the next Asian Cup in the hope that the Asian Football Confederation is about to re-open the bid process.

Australia's hopes of hosting the 2011 tournament had seemingly been dashed when the AFC announced last year that a rotation policy was in place, and only countries from either west or south Asia were eligible.

Iran, Qatar and India have since announced formal bids, and the AFC was due to make a decision on who will host its showpiece tournament during this year's Asian Cup in July.

But in a sudden about-face last week, the AFC dumped the rotation policy. It is thought that the headaches involved in the 2007 event - which will be co-hosted by Vietnam, Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia - have prompted a review. The AFC is now determined to elevate the status of the tournament in every respect.

The only debate is whether the new policy will apply to the 2011 event. It is believed there has been robust discussion within the AFC about the issue, and a decision on the hosting rights for 2011 may be delayed.

If the bidding is re-opened, Japan, South Korea and possibly China are also expected to declare an interest. But Australia's huge success in hosting three previous major football tournaments - *the 1981 and 1993 FIFA World Youth Championships (under-20), and the football program at the 2000 Olympic Games (under-23)* *((( when Qatar was play on Final of 1981 and won silver medal lol ))) *- would give it at least an even-money chance of winning the bid. Crucially, the Federal and State governments have already begun the process of preparing a future World Cup bid, making the Asian Cup the perfect dress rehearsal.

Football Federation Australia chief executive Ben Buckley is cautiously optimistic about Australia's chances. "We believe we could put a very convincing bid forward," he said. "But we'll have to wait and see whether we get that opportunity."

Australia's preparations for this year's Asian Cup begin in earnest with their high-profile friendly against Uruguay at Telstra Stadium on June 2. However, the Socceroos are likely to be without a host of established players for the game. Mark Schwarzer, Mark Viduka, and recuperating pair Harry Kewell and Tim Cahill are among those set to miss the match. Experienced midfielder Josip Skoko, who has just survived a tense relegation fight with his English Premiership side Wigan Athletic, is also poised to miss the game, and may even skip the Asian Cup altogether while he ponders his long-term international future.


http://www.smh.com.au/news/football...g2011-asian-cup/2007/05/15/1178995162700.html

you can do better search


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Buddy this is the word from FIFA alright, showing your bs claims as just that bs, Australia never bidded for the Asian Cup in 2011. Get it through your head. Even India and Iran only considered it, they didn't even lodge a formal bid. Only Qatar did, making it the sole bidder for the asian cup understand. 

*India, Iran and Qatar are in the running to host the 2011 AFC Asian Cup finals after the deadline to express an interest expired. 

The three countries have all put their hat in the ring and must now formally declare in writing their official candidature by 1 April, the Asian Football Confederation said.

A final decision will be made on 28 July, the day before the final of the 2007 Asian Cup. This year's event is being co-hosted by Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam and Indonesia, with Japan the defending champions.

The AFC added it is set to rubberstamp a plan to create a rotating system for the Cup, whereby it is held in Central, South or West Asia in 2011 before reverting to East Asia or the Asean region in 2015.

While Qatar and Iran qualified for this year's finals, India remains an underachieving footballing nation, with a lack of professionalism and player development hindering its progress.

It finished bottom of its group table in qualifying, conceding 24 goals and scoring just two.*

http://www.fifa.com/worldfootball/news/newsid=111697.html


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Buddy this is the word from FIFA alright, showing your bs claims as just that bs, Australia never bidded for the Asian Cup in 2011. Get it through your head. Even India and Iran only considered it, they didn't even lodge a formal bid. Only Qatar did, making it the sole bidder for the asian cup understand.
> 
> *India, Iran and Qatar are in the running to host the 2011 AFC Asian Cup finals after the deadline to express an interest expired.
> 
> ...


your link date (( 14 February 2007 )) that even before Australia bid as late bid I even posted newer article in 16 may 2007

http://www.smh.com.au/news/football...g2011-asian-cup/2007/05/15/1178995162700.html


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

July 29th 2007, thank you very much, and thus ends the waqif garbage story

*Qatar has been officially confirmed as the host country for the AFC Asian Cup 2011.

"The executive committee has decided that the 2011 Asian Cup will be hosted in Qatar," said Asian Football Confederation (AFC) president Mohamed bin Hammam, himself a Qatari, who said they gave an "outstanding presentation".

Qatar was the only country in the running after India and Iran pulled out last month. The tournament will be held in January with the only other FIFA window available, in July and August, considered too hot in the Gulf region.
*.

http://www.fifa.com/confederationscup/news/newsid=560563.html


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> July 29th 2007, thank you very much, and thus ends the waqif garbage story
> 
> *Qatar has been officially confirmed as the host country for the AFC Asian Cup 2011.
> 
> ...


yes after pulled it all competitors which failed meet requirments and Australia which was late.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/football...g2011-asian-cup/2007/05/15/1178995162700.html

((Football Federation Australia chief executive Ben Buckley is cautiously optimistic about Australia's chances. "We believe we could put a very convincing bid forward," he said. "But we'll have to wait and see whether we get that opportunity."))

he waited to long time lol


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> yes after pulled it all competitors which failed meet requirments and Australia which was late.


Does FIFA say anybody else? No they do not? Are you FIFA? No you ain't so tough luck. FAIL. Australia never bidded, neither did anybody else. Qatar was a sole bidder, FINAL, GAMEOVER. Pack it up with your rubbish bid and EXIT => STAGE LEFT


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> WC isn't trial tournament for some nations that think that they might organize it. I prefer boring and quality in that case. Thanks.



You're quite welcome to post here more often because you've hit the nail on the head


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> You're quite welcome to post here more often because you've hit the nail on the head


Please, we have enough trolls that cause thread locks every day.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr.Underground said:


> We spoke a lot of the legacy.
> 
> They are modular stadia and part of these stadia will be rebuilt in poor countries.


As noble as that is, it has "logistical nightmare" written all over it.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Bobby3 said:


> As noble as that is, it has "logistical nightmare" written all over it.


Please explain =/ . whats the problem of having semi-modular & modular stadiums ?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

He mean's the transporting and rebuilding in other nations.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Moving a stadium to a different country is a Herculean task.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Well when you have money ($$$) & are committed to doing a certain task, Any problem becomes no problem at all.

You wouldn't move the entire stadium in one piece, all columns and sections will be separated, and besides its somthing we shouldnt really worry about since its not our jobs, we will have 22 stadiums in 22 countries built because of this tournament


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Tables taken from the report.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Images taken from the report.


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Hang on a second, 5 stadia in one city??????????
Seriously?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

danVan said:


> Hang on a second, 5 stadia in one city??????????
> Seriously?


4 in Alrayyan, 3 in Doha (and then one in each of the rest). 

THAT IS ACCORDING TO FIFA + QATAR 2022 BID.

In reality however it is 8 stadiums in one city, and 2 stadiums in towns.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

I apologise for having stated a gate of 134 present at the Qatar vs Haiti clash. The actual attendance was zero:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

How can you not see that the stands are full? It's all trolling and conspiracy against Qatar


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

All honesty: Who cares about going to a friendly against Haiti ? i mean seriously, even I didn't bother watching the match on television (Brazil vs Argentina deserved the tickets I bought).


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Putting a 'sport loving nation' and its farcical bid into proper perspective:

Qatar vs Haiti:


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> All honesty: Who cares about going to a friendly against Haiti ?


You're right, why even bother to go to a match to watch your team lose against the most pathetic team in the Americas.
Final score Qatar 0- Haiti 1


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> All honesty: Who cares about going to a friendly against Haiti ? i mean seriously, even I didn't bother watching the match on television (Brazil vs Argentina deserved the tickets I bought).


That pretty much says it all.. you just don't get it and you never will. It's not about the one who you are playing against.. its about supporting and watching your own team.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> That pretty much says it all.. you just don't get it and you never will. It's not about the one who you are playing against.. its about supporting and watching your own team.


they are support their team who said they didnt but when there are a match need their support and of course not against haiti in friendly match we all saw the friendly match between Portagal & Spain two of best teams in world and how was there few fans in a countries breathe football with millions of fans inside and outside their boarders but with all this strong base attendance was a very modest i compare that percentage to Qatar match percentage with consider the gap in capacity, population and popularity which need to be developed in Qatar


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> That pretty much says it all.. you just don't get it and you never will. It's not about the one who you are playing against.. its about supporting and watching your own team.


Such is the support for a national team with nationalised players and the disrespect for their opponents they can't even tell the difference between Haiti and Tahiti. 

Welcome to fantasy world.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Barcelona & Sandro Rosell backs Qatar 2022*










Sandro Rosell lo dejó muy claro en la conferencia que pronunció este miércoles en Doha, la capital de Qatar. El presidente del Barça mostró su apoyo total y absoluto a la candidatura de Qatar para organizar el Mundial de fútbol del año 2022. Sandro explicó que "sería bueno que Oriente Medio tuviese por fin un gran acontecimiento deportivo, como ha ocurrido hasta el momento en todos los rincones del mundo, menos aquí".

Y es que son muchos los que consideran que conceder a este país la organización del Mundial sería un acto de justicia. Y en el caso de la FIFA, que siempre apuesta por el Fair-play en el mundo del fútbol, darle a Qatar el Mundial 2022, sería una clara demostración de que lo del Fair-play no es solo de palabra.

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=730729&idseccio_PK=803&h=


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Two New Cities will be added to Qatar List if they succeed on 02 Dec 2010*

*8th City: Al Qatar Son 333*
Status: New City in recognition for Best World Cup campaign in SSC
Inhabitants: Qatar Son's Sons, Uncles, Fathers, ........., Total: 333

*9th City: Al Waqif*
Status: New City in recognition for Runner Up World Cup Campaign in SSC
Inhabitants: 1 Mohammad Bin Al Waqif
Mayor: Mohammad Bin Al Waqif
Janitor: Mohammad Bin Al Waqif
City Football Association head: Mohammad Bin Al Waqif
Home Football Club: Al Waqif
City Football Association Members: 1 - Mohammad Bin Al Waqif

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> We spoke a lot of the legacy.
> 
> They are modular stadia and part of these stadia will be rebuilt in poor countries.


U went underground after Tokyo lost 2016 bid and now back again?
Japan has a compact bid, It will be either Japan or USA for 2022.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

waqif said:


>


Played : June 14 Venue : Jassim bin Hammad Stadium, Doha
Qatar
Mohamed Saqr Ahmed, Marcone Amaral C Junior, Abdulla Obaid S Koni (Ibrahim Abdulla M A Al Ghanim 33), Yusef Ahmed M Ali (Magid Mohamaed I Hassan 46), Mesaad Ali A M Al Hamad, Fabio Cesar Montesin, Ibrahim Majed A Abdullmajed (Khalfan Ibrahim K H A Al Khafan 65), Talal Ali H Albloushi, Bilal Mohammed B Rajab, Wesam Rizik Abdulmajid, Andres Sebastian S Quintana
Goal : Khalfan Ibrahim 89 1 - 3 Australia
Mark Schwarzer, Luke Wilkshire, Michael Beauchamp, Jade North, David Carney, Carl Valeri, Jason Culina, Brett Emerton, Mark Bresciano, Brett Holman, Harry Kewell (Bruce Djite 85)
Goals : Emerton 17, 56, Kewell 74
Referee : Gi Young Lee (South Korea)
Linesmen : Yong Su Kim, Byoung Eun Yang (South Korea)
Attendance : 12000
Coaches : Pim Verbeek (Australia), Jorge Fossati (Qatar)










Played : June 6 ,2009 Venue : Al Sadd Club, Doha, Qatar
Qatar
Qasem Abdullhamed Burhan, Hamed Shami Zaher, Bilal Mohammed B Rajab, Mesaad Ali A M Alhamad, Ibrahim Majed A Abdullmajed, Mohammed Abdulraab A A Al Yazidi, Talal Ali H Albloushi, Ali Hassan A Yahya (Hasan Khalid H Alhaydos 77), Magid Mohamaed I Hassan (Yusef Ahmed M Ali 83), Ahmed Ali F A Al-Binali (Majdi Abdulla Siddiq 62), Andres Sebastian S Quintana 0 - 0 Australia
Mark Schwarzer, Lucas Neill, Tim Cahill (Richard Garcia 93), Jason Culina, Chris Coyne, Josh Kennedy, Harry Kewell, Scott Chipperfield, Vince Grella (Jade North 73), Carl Valeri, Mark Bresciano (Brett Holman 77)
Referee : Abdul Malik Bin Abdul Bashir (Singapore)
Linesmen : Goh Gek Pheng Jeffrey, Lutfi Emir (Singapore)
Attendance : 7000
Coaches : Pim Verbeek (Australia), Bruno Metsu (Qatar)

Thats as good as it got for Qatar-Waqif-12,000.After that it all turned to schiesse with only 7000 at the absolutely crucial WCQ in 2009.Infact their was only 34,000 in total for Qatars 4 WCQs in the final stage and this included large travelling crowds from Australia,Japan and Bahrain.
Meanwhile Australia had 87,000 to its 2 matches against lowly ranked Qatar

Thats the difference
Who cares about a match with Haiti(101)-you don't
Who cares about a match against Qatar(113)-we do

FIFA-Please don't award the hosting of the worlds most important event to a country that doesn't support their national team(or the few that are actually Qatari's)


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

I too was at the media conference that day except my photos came out slightly different....


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^

Classic.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Check this out:












> Join us at the Aspire Zone in Doha on Tuesday at 7 PM as we attempt to break the World Record for the world's largest t-shirt! Representatives from the Guinness Book of World Records will be on hand, and there will be prizes and giveaways for the whole family! See you there!


More publicity events for the local community


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^Sounds Interesting, good luck.

Now which obese nation will you be donating it to


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> ^^Sounds Interesting, good luck.
> 
> Now which obese nation will you be donating it to


Kuwait off course ! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Naaaaah, Just kidding... This is clearly just a publicity stunt, just like having a breakfast on turf (while on a bridge). Oh wait...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^Oh, I know, still a fun positive thing to do.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*The FIFA Cluster in the West Bay area.*

The FIFA Headquarters (Doha Convention Center & Tower) Office space is 23,000msq by far exceeding the FIFA requirement of 8,000 msq



FIFA VIP Hotel & FIFA Delegation Hotel (400m away from FIFA Headquarters). They include Four Seasons Hotel (232 Rooms), Sheraton Doha Resort & Convention Hotel (371 Rooms), Doha Convention Center Hotel (360 Rooms).

Four Seasons Hotel (Existing)


Sheraton Hotel (Existing)


Doha Convention Center Hotel (U/C)



The Hotels are located within the FIFA cluster, have excellent transport links with the airport, and all of the stadiums (except Al-Shamal stadium) are within 30-minutes' drive.

____________________

*Competition-related events venue* would be the Doha Convention Center, (U/C, to be done by 2017) will have 100,000msq of space, 34,000msq main hall. plenty of space to accommodate draw halls, the media centre, the TV compound, the meeting rooms, and the office space would be equipped with state-of-the-art technical infrastructure. 



HOWEVER, Qatar 2022 Bid also proposes 2 other venues for the Competition-related events: The Qatar National Convention Centre in Education City and Doha Exhibition Centre.

Qatar National Convention Centre (U/C, Opening 2011)


Doha Exhibition Centre (Existing)



_________________________________________________
All Stadiums would be aligned with the country's five expressways and each is within a short walk of metro stops, on shaded and cooled pathways, with the exception of Al-Wakrah, where shuttle buses would be used to and from the metro stop.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Isn't it funny how real men play the "other" football codes rather than Association Football.:lol::lol:


As I said next account troll :lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Naaaaah, Just kidding... This is clearly just a publicity stunt, just like having a breakfast on turf (while on a bridge). Oh wait...


Breakfast on the bridge was actually associated with football and had football related activities, what does the world's largest T-shirt have to do with anything? What an embarrassing joke.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

lighten up Mike, even 333 is having a laugh about it

we are in a world of hot dog eating comps, worlds largest pizzas, and comic book conventions - not everything has to be serious

333, on the bridge thing, you need to understand what the bridge means to Sydney (and this is coming from a Melbournian). The Harbour Bridge is an icon of Sydney, and by far the single most powerful symbol of the city. Rarely does the bridge ever get shut to cars. A few years ago they started the picnic on the bridge thing, and it has been a huge success. This year they used it to help promote the bid for obvious reasons.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Breakfast on the bridge was actually associated with football and had football related activities, what does the world's largest T-shirt have to do with anything? What an embarrassing joke.


I mean Christ really, I'd be the first and second and last in line to queue up to criticize the farcical Qatari bid and have excelled in the process with surgical precision and substance. 

You have entered the elevated stage of questioning the size of a T-shirt. What's next? Discussing the dimensions of a towel?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> *The FIFA Cluster in the West Bay area.*


Nice of you guys to build a design by an Australian architecture firm. 

This is the original proposal from almost 10 years ago. It was tall but would have ruined the skyline and was terrible from a planning perspective.









Of course, Australia keeps the best stuff for domestic consumption and exports the rest.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes Grollo wanted to build it but their were concerns about it being like a big sundial:lol:
It just was gonna dominate too much.We're more sophisticated than that


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Yes Grollo wanted to build it but their were concerns about it being like a big sundial:lol:
> It just was gonna dominate too much.We're more sophisticated than that


Its also extremely boring architecturally, along with it being over a decade old in its design. It has no redeeming features, other than its height.

We must give credit to Qatar for fighting this hard for so long, throwing so much cash at its bid, trying to make up for its glaring deficiencies. 
If this was a spin competition, give the award to Qatar now

They actually have some great stadium designs though, which hide the fact that fans will collapse of heat exhaustion on the way to the stadium. There is also limited contingency plan if the airport is closed for any reason, limited attractions for tourists to fill in the time, along with a need to build hundreds of thousands of rooms which will sit idle for years afterwards. As for the Carbon neutral tag, its impossible with the amount of air conditioning and other services needed to host all those people in that heat.

One glaring thing that has not been mentioned by many is that Qatar have stated that they will sepend $3 billion on the event, which has already been jumped on by the world media, suggesting it be more than 10 times that. Grossly misleading figures in a bid? Not a good look.

Im all for an Arab WC, as I would love to go to it. I just do not think this was the bid to bring to the table.

If Qatar wins this bid, FIFA will be a new definition of a joke around the world, as it will just solidify so many things that people already thought about the organisation, and they are not good things


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> As I said next account troll :lol:


Where the hell does that come from?
You're totally ignorant of the nature that remark was made in. It was in good fun but not without an element of truth. Me saying than Soccer isn't manly (with my tounge planted firmly in my cheek) in no way mean's I don't enjoy it, yet still it is hard to argue that has as many of the traits of what is considered archtype manly qualities as the other football codes.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> Yes Grollo wanted to build it but their were concerns about it being like a big sundial:lol:
> It just was gonna dominate too much.We're more sophisticated than that


I was just thinking it looked like the Grollo. Aussie firms alive and well in the Gulf.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> Breakfast on the bridge was actually associated with football and had football related activities, what does the world's largest T-shirt have to do with anything? What an embarrassing joke.


Its called publicity (The entire bid is related to it apparently) , It might not be related to football, but it is related to the "bid". There is nothing wrong with it really.



T74 said:


> lighten up Mike, even 333 is having a laugh about it
> 
> we are in a world of hot dog eating comps, worlds largest pizzas, and comic book conventions - not everything has to be serious
> 
> 333, on the bridge thing, you need to understand what the bridge means to Sydney (and this is coming from a Melbournian). The Harbour Bridge is an icon of Sydney, and by far the single most powerful symbol of the city. Rarely does the bridge ever get shut to cars. A few years ago they started the picnic on the bridge thing, and it has been a huge success. This year they used it to help promote the bid for obvious reasons.


I do know the importance of the bridge (never joked about it or anything), In fact I still remember the fireworks from Sydney 2000 Olympics 




Walbanger said:


> I was just thinking it looked like the Grollo. Aussie firms alive and well in the Gulf.


That design was also used initially as a proposed render for Burj Dubai (Khalifa). Must admit it is popular for some reason =)


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Melb_aviator said:


> Its also extremely boring architecturally, along with it being over a decade old in its design. It has no redeeming features, other than its height.
> 
> We must give credit to Qatar for fighting this hard for so long, throwing so much cash at its bid, trying to make up for its glaring deficiencies.
> If this was a spin competition, give the award to Qatar now
> ...


As a Qatari, I would like to see the world cup go to my country, but if it will not then I would like it to go to Australia. At the same time i want to see the worlds reaction to Qatar's hosting rights announcement. :nuts:

About the spendings, What ever Qatar is spending (away from stadiums) is reality, since they will build everything (with the exception of stadiums) regardless of Qatar hosting the world cup. so we will still see the construction of Railways, Metro, city extensions, master-plans, and even 4 of the proposed stadiums.

When they meant Carbon Neutral World Cup they referred to Stadiums (mostly). on the other hand, the country is investing in Solar/Nuclear power sources. Places such as Education City (Which also has a proposed stadium) will be 100% powered by solar power in the future.

One thing the you mentioned with regards to exhaustion (which is a realistic issue). The bid did come up with some sort of solution, _"each stadium is within a *short walk* of metro stops, on *shaded and cooled* pathways, with the exception of Al-Wakrah, where shuttle buses would be used to and from the metro stop."_

Besides, the accomodation is going to be built anyways with/without the world cup, except that with the world cup they will be guaranteed to be fully occupied in Summer 2022, other than that, the country is hosting sport events, and MICE events all the time.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

I must say that, if it doesn't go Australia's way, I would love to see the WC in the Arab world, in place of another USA event. The only issue is that Qatar is just too small to handle the event on it's own. The determination is there to host it, but it's just too big for a country of that size.

Qatar suffers from the same issues as many southern hemisphere countries, below the tropic of capricon typically, which mean that the timing of the WC is not the preferred time to host an event. The extremes in temps (Qatar being hot, Australia being in Winter), along with the issues that go with that, are not ideal. The WC us more suited to Europe, northern Asia and north America. It's unfortunate but true, however we can only do what we can to counter that.


In that regard, the USA is likely to win, as it is the strongest overall bid. The fact it has already hosted the event and will likely have limited effect in making football more popular in that market will likely be ignored for perceived financial gain. 

I do give your country a lot if credit though for it's huge efforts to get to this point, especially you 2 guys on here who have fought your case strongly.

Best of luck to all bidding nations.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Its a shame there is a big chance that these beautiful stadiums may not be built, and 22 stadiums may not be built in poor countries that need this infrastructure. 

only 4 stadiums would be built in case Qatar does not host the 2022 WC. These stadiums are Sport City, Al-Wakrah, Al-Khor & Education City. (All built in Legacy mode, except Sport city which will retain full capacity)


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*Brazil Vs Argentina (In Qatar)* Images taken by Qatar 2022 Bid photographers.



Fans write messages of support for Qatar's bid at the Fan Zone outside of Khalifa Stadium


Brazil supporters at the Fan Zone.


Fans wave the flags of Qatar, Argentina and Brazil while celebrating in the Fan Zone.



Brazil and Argentina played before a sellout crowd of more than 50,000 fans.


The Mexican Wave.


Fans of Argentina celebrate in the wake of Lionel Messi's game-winning goal.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this but Qatar souldn't host the world cup. I'm all for having a World Cup in the middle east but not just in Qatar it's just not big enough. I mean would you think if Panama wanted to host the world cup every one would say the same thing it's to small. Now the countries in the middle east that can host the World Cup would be Saudi Arabia, Egypt, and may be the UAE. Now I think the 2022 Worl Cup is problably gonna go to Australia only because they never hosted the World Cup before as for the U.S. i hope we get it. But the fact is that we host recently hosted the World Cup and also the hole political situation is going against us.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it's shameful that 2 foreign teams can sell out a 50,000 seat stadium but Qatar's own national team is flat out getting a handful to their matches. hno:


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Shambolic said:


> I think it's shameful that 2 foreign teams can sell out a 50,000 seat stadium but Qatar's own national team is flat out getting a handful to their matches. hno:


Awwwwwwwwwwwww. hno:


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww. hno:


Glad to see you agree.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not Qatar's football team.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not Qatar's football team.


don't worry, the Australian thread became about how awesome Uraguay is :lol:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

waqif seems to think the whole forum is about Kewell's red card and trying to make it seem that Australia should feel bad about the WC when Qatar didn't get close.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not Qatar's football team.


Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not a Brazil vs Argentina match. :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Shambolic said:


> Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not a Brazil vs Argentina match. :cheers:


A Brazil vs Argentina match that reflects mini world cup conditions in a world cup sized stadium (50K). Not to mention the primary sponsor for this match was the Qatar 2022 Bid.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> A Brazil vs Argentina match that reflects mini world cup conditions in a world cup sized stadium (50K). Not to mention the primary sponsor for this match was the Qatar 2022 Bid.


So you don't think the national team of Qatar not drawing crowds of any note is relevant to the WC bid? Come on man, seriously!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> A Brazil vs Argentina match that reflects mini world cup conditions in a world cup sized stadium (50K). Not to mention the primary sponsor for this match was the Qatar 2022 Bid.


nobody doubts Doha can host a WC standard football match?

What is fantasy is thinking a city smaller than London or Sydney or Cape Town can simultaneously support 10 venues in the same city for 30 days.

Huge difference.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Last time I checked this thread is about the Qatar FIFA 2022 Bid... Not Qatar's football team.


I respect your posts on this forum, but the two are inextricably related. Domestic support and a national team which can hold its own are two of the most important ingredients in a world cup. We saw terrible domestic support last week in Qatar and the team has never qualified for a world cup; would it hold its own or would the hosts be humiliated on the pitch?

We saw in South Africa how important a fired up national team was to the early stages of the tournament.

The point being, Qataris seem to be attracted to well-marketed PR "events" more than they are to supporting their own team, or at least that's how it comes across.

An England friendly last week saw 85,000 fans, a Spain-Portugal friendly saw nearly 30,000 (poor given it was a 65,000 stadium but still a large number), Qatar's friendly on the other hand saw an empty stadium. It is just bizarre.

It doesn't look good, whatever way you look at it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

South Africa vs.USA was sold out last week.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

RobH said:


> I respect your posts on this forum, but the two are inextricably related. Domestic support and a national team which can hold its own are two of the most important ingredients in a world cup. We saw terrible domestic support last week in Qatar and the team has never qualified for a world cup; would it hold its own or would the hosts be humiliated on the pitch?
> 
> We saw in South Africa how important a fired up national team was to the early stages of the tournament.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but look at the reasons:

Hardly any Qatari players, playing a friendly against an unpopular team, the day after the Brazilian-Argentinian friendly. Now here is the question, WHY would someone go to this match, to be honest I did not even know the match was running until going across one of the local sport channels. And I passed near the stadium just before that and did not notice it then either.

On the other hand, when we play in events that are hosted here, there is strong support, we saw that in The Arabian Gulf Cup of Nations 2004 & Asian Games 2006. 

on the other hand, I dont see a problem with doing bad at an event, sure every nation want to win, but some (most?) will really struggle to. Look at Yemen as a small example, yesterday they were beaten 4-0 against Saudi Arabia on home soil at the opening match of the 20th Arabian Gulf Cup of Nations. 

I didn't undermine, in any way other countries (in reference to the figures you posted). However, the ability to have international friendlies that don't involve the national team, and still be able to have 50K (full capacity) attendance in a country regarded as "underpopulated" for a world cup, is a success on its own. and that has been proven twice. Love of International Football.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> South Africa vs.USA was sold out last week.


For a nation that just came out of the world cup, thats expected. If that didnt happen it would have been lame.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

lame? its not the first match for South Africa after the WC. Are you suggesting Qatar will have "sold out" matches after it hosts its fantasy WC?


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

I was at Greenpoint for the SA v USA match. For me, a proud, sport loving Australian, I was completely blown away by the atmosphere and sheer passion for football I experienced that night. The game was a complete sell out and I am sure future Bafana fixtures in CT (and the rest of SA) will continue to sell out. This was the purest example of legacy one could ever hope for. Not only legacy for football here but also a legacy of the uniting powers of football. Could we expect the same from a Doha world cup? I have very strong doubts. Give the world cup to a country that deserves it and will ensure it's legacy will continue on for many years there after.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> lame? its not the first match for South Africa after the WC. Are you suggesting Qatar will have "sold out" matches after it hosts its fantasy WC?


You have COMPLETELY miss understood me, please re-read my post carefully.

I said it wouldnt have been a nice image anyways if a country that just had their FIFA WC, have low attendances for international matches.

And where did I mention/claim that its the first match ?

I wonder why you suddenly jumped in a defensive position.

And yes, post world cup there should be a surge in attendance (for some time).


----------



## AndreasBerlin (Oct 15, 2010)

What I want to know is if Qatar only has 16,500 registered players, where are they going to get a competitive team from by the time 2022 comes around? It could be an embarassing world cup.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I agree with you, but look at the reasons:
> 
> Hardly any Qatari players, playing a friendly against an unpopular team, the day after the Brazilian-Argentinian friendly. Now here is the question, WHY would someone go to this match, to be honest I did not even know the match was running until going across one of the local sport channels. And I passed near the stadium just before that and did not notice it then either.
> 
> ...


The Haiti match isn't an isolated event. I witnessed some poor crowds in Qatar's World Cup qualifying matches as well.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm.


----------



## gezza (Nov 10, 2010)

AndreasBerlin said:


> What I want to know is if Qatar only has 16,500 registered players, where are they going to get a competitive team from by the time 2022 comes around? It could be an embarassing world cup.


They will buy them. Expect a huge influx of fringe South Americans playing for absurd cash in the Doha League in the years prior to 22.


----------



## TheDood (Nov 24, 2010)

*Qatar Bid 2022*

We all know that hosting these types of mega events is accomplished through a combination of politics, diplomacy, and $cash$ (something Qatar have PLENTY of)! I think any of the bids could actually win at this point. We'll all find out very soon.

I honestly believe Qatar could easily host a WC, however, there are large cultural "gaps" between GCC nations and the rest of the world. I'm interested in hearing from the Qatar 2022 bid supporters on how they plan to address these gaps.

The only event that really compares with a World Cup is the Olympics. Both of these events normally draw close to 1 million tourists. The MAJORITY of these people will come from outside the gulf, from countries where free flowing alcohol and scantily clad brazilian girls/fans are expected, and have become world cup fixtures.

In a conservative (by rest of world standards) region such as the gulf, what are Qatar's plans to address this? How will the local population react to a curvy brazilian girl wearing tank top, thong, and high heels, samba dancing down the street with a hoard of beer swilling guys behind her? 

For that matter, where will the average fan go for a beer or wine before/after the game?

I don't believe these issues can be ignored, if Qatar win the bid, they will be under enormous pressure from all sides to deliver a successful event.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

AndreasBerlin said:


> What I want to know is if Qatar only has 16,500 registered players, where are they going to get a competitive team from by the time 2022 comes around? It could be an embarassing world cup.


Sorry to inform you it is 6,500


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I agree with you, but look at the reasons:
> 
> Hardly any Qatari players, playing a friendly against an unpopular team, the day after the Brazilian-Argentinian friendly. Now here is the question, WHY would someone go to this match, to be honest I did not even know the match was running until going across one of the local sport channels. And I passed near the stadium just before that and did not notice it then either.
> 
> ...


333-why O why wasn't there more than 7000 to the Qatar v Australia WCQ-an absolutely crucial match against the top ranked team in Asia.34,000 for the 4 matches in WCQ was a joke(and that included 10,000 from travelling teams)
You've been excusing the locals and their lack of support forever


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> 333-why O why wasn't there more than 7000 to the Qatar v Australia WCQ-an absolutely crucial match against the top ranked team in Asia.34,000 for the 4 matches in WCQ was a joke(and that included 10,000 from travelling teams)
> You've been excusing the locals and their lack of support forever


May i remind you the local population is only 1.7 Million (300K Nationals)

Qatar STILL didnt make it into the event, if it did then such matches will have supporters, but if it didnt then no.

I am not excusing, i am enforcing the reality of how this country operates in terms of football attendance. (Elitism...)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you support hosting the entire WC in London a city significantly more capable of hosting the entire WC?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Do you support hosting the entire WC in London a city significantly more capable of hosting the entire WC?


I don't support England 2018 in the first place, however if they did get it i wish them all the best.

So my answer is No.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

TheDood said:


> The only event that really compares with a World Cup is the Olympics. Both of these events normally draw close to 1 million tourists. .


Of topic, I admit, but I don't think the olympics comes anywhere near matching the number of overseas visitors that the world cup does. You do not get countries taking 50,000 fans over to the olympics like you do for the world cup.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Rev Stickleback said:


> Of topic, I admit, but I don't think the olympics comes anywhere near matching the number of overseas visitors that the world cup does. You do not get countries taking 50,000 fans over to the olympics like you do for the world cup.


True, but its not like we are expecting many, and if so i guess they "should" get ready for them. 

Last official estimate was that the bare minimum number of visitors would be 700,000.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> I don't support England 2018 in the first place, however if they did get it i wish them all the best.
> 
> So my answer is No.


I will rephrase

Do you support the concept of London hosting an entire WC as a concept, since it is significantly more capable and significantly more experienced and prepared than Doha.

You obviously support the 10 venues within one city concept, so do you support the same concept in larger more capable cities to?

Would you advise Australia and England to host all the matches in Sydney or London?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> I will rephrase
> 
> Do you support the concept of London hosting an entire WC as a concept, since it is significantly more capable and significantly more experienced and prepared than Doha.
> 
> ...


Hey, your treating this as if its a revolution or a new regime or something !

No I wouldnt want to see Sydney or London hosting them (due to the simple fact that both hosted the Summer Olympics) 

HOWEVER, When it comes to Cairo or Dubai then sure  But we know thats not going to happen since its going to be under the name EGYPT and UAE. Yes i do support it, but its not "likely" to happen.


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

What kind of logic is that? Are you saying if doha had won their 2016 olympic bid, you would not then support a qatar world cup?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

hangman said:


> What kind of logic is that? Are you saying if doha had won their 2016 olympic bid, you would not then support a qatar world cup?


Thats not whats hes saying.
Olympic bids are SINGLE CITY BIDS.They are a MUCH SMALLER event

London COULD NOT HOST the 2018 World Cup


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Olympic bids are SINGLE CITY BIDS.They are a MUCH SMALLER event
> 
> London COULD NOT HOST the 2018 World Cup


I'm well aware of that, im pointing out 333's hypocrisy. It might be missing the forest for the trees but that bit irked me.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Hey, your treating this as if its a revolution or a new regime or something !
> 
> No I wouldnt want to see Sydney or London hosting them (due to the simple fact that both hosted the Summer Olympics)
> 
> HOWEVER, When it comes to Cairo or Dubai then sure  But we know thats not going to happen since its going to be under the name EGYPT and UAE. Yes i do support it, but its not "likely" to happen.


So you support Cairo hosting the entire World Cup in its city, and for some reason its not "likely" in Cairo.


----------

